#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 《人龍紀元》 第二部試寫中

## 小火龍

往下拉有圖片

《簡介》
我是位人類，沃雷卡是一頭龍。

我夢見了沃雷卡，沃雷卡也夢見了我。

龍族在我們的世界是僅存在於傳說中的生物，

人類在他們的世界也是只有在傳說中才會出現的邪惡魔法師。

對我們人類來說，把龍族存在一事當真會被當成笑話，

對沃雷卡他們龍族來說，把人類存在一事說出來會被說頭殼壞掉。

然而有一天夢醒後，我竟然變成一頭龍了！

這到底怎麼一回事啊！ 



本文於小說頻道同步更新，連結如後：小說頻道http://www.nch.com.tw/data.php?id=21785&ch=16



《快速跳轉》
◎序曲~就是這一樓唷◎

第一章 夢與真實◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七◎

第二章 長夢　　◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七●之八●之九●之十◎

第三章 重獲新生◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七◎

第四章 龍紀元　◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七●之八●之九●之十◎

第五章 龍族學校◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七●之八◎

第六章 成年禮　◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六◎

第七章 旅程　　◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七●之八●之九●之十●十一●十二●十三●十四●十五●十六●十七◎

第八章 逐本朔源◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●之六●之七●之八●之九●之十●十一●十二●十三●十四◎

第九章 龍權聖戰◎之一●之二●之三●之四●之五●


《未完待續》

《人物介紹》


《序曲》
你每天起床是否會照照鏡子，查查自己是否長高了幾吋？或是存款是否多了幾萬元？還是隔壁的老王突然失蹤、換了新的鄰居嗎？我想應該沒有幾個人有這種雅興吧！過久了忙碌且緊湊的生活，已經把平凡到不行的日子視為理所當然。雖然有時我也會想，若是十年前我打拼點，現在就能過著多幸福多快樂的日子，但現在去想十年前的事，對現況又會有什麼幫助呢？

漸漸地，我開始習慣這個世界的一切人事物。雖然現在的科技已可算是日新月異，但實際上我的生活模式幾乎像是日課表一樣固定且呆板。吃飯、睡覺、工作，一成不變的生活，起初覺得很乏味，但日子久了，卻也成了習慣。有時甚至會有──只要能順順利利、平平安安的過完所有的日子，就算是一種幸福的想法。

不過說真的，其實我還是滿希望過著不平凡的生活啊！

小時後看看一些奇幻題材的電影或漫畫，也幻想過自己是一位能拯救公主的勇者、是位保衛地球的英雄、或是能呼風喚雨的魔法師。不過隨著年紀增長，卻又發覺自己的可愛。為什麼不說是不切實際，因為其實在我內心深處，還滿渴望那種事發生的。

如果能體驗一次奇幻的冒險……不！那太貪心了。只要能給我一對羽翼能品嚐一次飛翔的感覺，不不！那太摳門了。至少能夠擁有魔法的能力，只要拿起魔杖，輕聲唸幾聲咒語，超自然現象便會伴隨著五光十射的特效出現在我面前，哪怕只是顆小火球也好。不然就是一到月圓之夜，身體便會開始變形，然後開始長出野獸的皮毛，變成一隻狼人，嗯，變成狼人還不夠帥氣，要變就變成一頭龍才夠勁啊！

諸如此類的幻想，說出來可能會被同儕笑掉大牙吧！因此那樣的世界，只能存在我的心中。起初我還會很認真的每天照照鏡子，看看自己身上是否有什麼異變；也會閉氣凝神地注視著自己的張開的手掌，看看掌上是否會發光，進而打出氣功砲什麼的；有時還會拿著筷子類的細棒子唸些自己都聽不懂的咒語，更會在月圓之夜跑到深山裡看是否會有狼人來咬我一口。但想也知道，這跟本不會發生任何事啊！

這樣的行為愈來愈少，直到出社會後，才驚覺自己只是茫茫人海中的一粒細沙，倘若真的會有什麼億萬人中一選的人才能夠體驗這不平凡的際遇，我想也輪不到我吧！於是我只好安份的做個「不起眼」的平凡人類。隨著地球上經濟不景氣的影響，我也墮入了錢怎麼賺都不夠花的深淵當中……

就這樣日復一日，年復一年，幾載的光陰過去了，我仍然是一個平凡到不行的人類，直到最近的一個夢，讓我覺得或許我有些不平凡。[/img]

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之一

如同前面所說的，我只是個平凡人，在書堆中打滾了十幾年，擁有這個國家的基本學歷，卻發現那玩意兒跟本不能當飯吃，因此我的工作也不怎麼高尚，但至少還能夠糊口就是啦！

一如往常地，我一大清早便要起床，準備上班。我在一家自助餐館工作，雖然店裡要到接近中午時分才有開始營業，但前置作業所需的時間，卻是要從太陽剛昇起便要開始做準備的呀。洗菜、切菜、淹漬、油炸，等一切工作都就緒，最精采的部份便開始了。

我還兼了外送的工作，每天都有上百個便當等著我一個個送到客人面前，通常忙到超過吃飯時間，才能閒下來慢慢用餐。

為什麼說是最精采的部份呢？因為外送這工作真的是刺激至極，短短兩個小時內，要處理完所有訂單，早下訂單的客人不能太晚送到，一次出門還要注意哪幾張訂單順路，才能節省時間。當然，常常會有遲到的狀況發生，但這也是沒辦法啊！大家都要求正午十二點吃飯，就一定會有人晚送達嘛！有些客人就會體諒我們這些外送員的幸苦，拿到便當後還鞠躬哈腰的，害我都覺得不好意思；但其實這樣的人只佔了少數，若有一天沒半位客人臭罵我們一頓，或是抱怨送達時間太晚，那天肯定會下紅雨。

哦！下雨天也非常令人討厭，全身一定會淋到連內褲都濕透不說，雨天的訂單一定會更多，沒辦法，下雨天大家都不想出門嘛！但訂單一多，加上雨天難行車會是什麼下場，當然是被臭罵到更嚴重啦！

外送工作結束後，便會有一小段休息時間，接下來就是晚餐時段班次。不過晚上會叫外賣的客人比較少，所以中午過後就輕鬆嘍！晚上的外送工作結束後，店面也開始打烊，做完清掃整理的工作下班後，也是九點多的事了。

我只能用睡前這短短的時間和家人聚聚，洗個澡再整理一下物品後，就又得上床睡覺，補充能量。



這一夜，我做了個很奇怪的夢。

那是一處光線不怎麼明亮的林地，有幾顆樹已因外力而欄腰折成兩截，樹幹上刻滿著許多不規則的巨大爪痕，這又會是什麼猛獸造成的呢？我敢保證就算是熊也沒辦法製造出這樣的爪痕，那傢伙一定比熊還壯的多。地上甚至隱約可見幾處乾褐發黑的血跡，這裡在不久前應該發生過不少打鬥，或許是個是非之地。

然而造成這片狼籍的兇手就正在這附近。林中有四隻目露兇光的龍圍著一隻受傷的藍龍，很明顯的就是以多欺少的模式，而我的視角，正和處於弱勢的那頭龍重疊的位置，沒錯，在這個夢中，我所扮演的角色就是那頭龍。

是龍耶！是我最喜歡的生物之一。

這些龍和我想象中的龍不太一樣，他們是長的龍模龍樣並沒錯，身長加上龍頸高約八呎多，幾乎是一般成年人類的一個半的塊頭、龍頭、壯碩的身體、一對大大的附著肉膜的巨翼、身上長鱗、站立的兩腿粗壯、相較之下雙手則細而短小、身後還拖著一條足以掃斷一顆大樹的龍尾。不同的是，這些龍的穿著，好像有點時髦過頭了點……他們有的戴耳環、有的戴銀飾、有的戴著龐克風的項圈，每隻龍的手上還戴著一副土色的防禦手套，還有一頭身材比較小的龍竟還穿著者布製衣物更戴著一副眼鏡，這簡直就像是……龍人？說是龍人但又不太像，只能說是一群很有性格的龍吧！

數量多的那方（以下略稱敵方，因為我是被欺負的那一方嘛！）帶頭的龍用著一副輕蔑的嘴臉嘲諷地說道：

「沃雷卡呀！你沒想到你也會有這一天吧！今天你的同伴都不在了，我看你還能囂張到何時。」

被圍毆的這頭叫做沃雷卡的龍此時已是傷痕累累、氣喘如牛，他的防禦手套早已脫下，不知被他扔到哪邊去，手上露出的是亮白銀輝的龍爪，沃雷卡雖然看起一臉疲備，卻仍然釋出騰騰殺氣。

「別以為數量多就有勝算，我沃雷卡什麼場面沒見過，今天這只算小菜一碟啦！」

沃雷卡一副霸氣凌然的樣子嗆出這些話，卻隨之哇的吐出一口龍血，真是令人替他捏了一大把冷汗。

敵方帶頭的一聽，立刻嗤之鼻息：

「啍啍！你看看你，中了我們的圈套，不僅受了重傷，還被孤立在外，這回我看你是插翅也難飛……」

那龍說到這，好像也聽出自己說話的語病，他們本來就是有翅膀的嘛，雖然那只是個比喻，不過看他用戴著手套的爪子抓抓自己頭的模樣，看來仍然感到些許尷尬的樣子，隨即靈機一變，又道：

「哦！忘了你本來就有翅膀，不過我們調查過了，你還不會飛是吧！而且啊……。」

那龍展開他的龍翼，啪啪地拍動起來，強而有勁的風壓透過雙翼拂過四週，揚起了些許的沙塵，一轉眼，只見他已飛起浮在半空中。

「聽說連簡單飄浮和滑翔也不會，真是笑掉大家的龍牙，我真懷疑你中學的那些老師是怎麼讓你畢業的。」

什麼！沃雷卡不會飛？這問題好像有點嚴重，以寡敵眾的不利情況下，連移動的方式也少了一種，看來真不妙啊！仔細一看，沃雷卡雙臂上連結著龍翼的肌肉好像不怎麼發達，但他的足爪可比其他的龍健壯多了。等等，剛剛那龍說什麼？中學？老師？難道這些龍也有教育制度嗎？先不提這點，光是他們會說話就足夠令我吃驚啦！

「廢話少說……」

沃雷卡不以為意的抹去口角的鮮血，隨即很沒教養地啐了一口夾雜著血絲的唾液在地上，然後兇狠地瞪著對方。

「我已說過根本沒把你們當一回事，逃跑？大爺我才不會做那種鱉腳舉動，我甚至光站在這邊就能打到你們叫不敢，不信僅管放馬過來！」

「話不要說太滿啊！站著不動就能打倒我們？我倒想看看你是否真能辦到，到時掛了彩可別說我們龍多欺負你龍少啊！哈哈哈……」

敵方的四龍笑成一團。說真的這情況一看就知道沃雷卡肯定要糟殃，真不知道他的自信是打哪生出來的？雖然我並不喜歡以多欺少，但為什麼我要扮演這麼極端的角色啊！

就在像是沃雷卡背後靈的我也還沒想清楚應敵對策之時，沃雷卡突然仰天一聲龍嘯，一記龍威剎時令整座林地為之撼動，一旁林木不敵這龍威，一時叭剎地斷了幾株，逃過一劫的也沒好到哪去，不管枯葉、新葉、老葉、嫩葉全掉了一地，方圓百尺內的鳥兒因受驚嚇而蒼惶逃竄。這一下也震攝住與他為敵的四頭龍，戴著眼鏡的那頭較年幼的龍甚至嚇的跌倒在地，鏡框也歪斜一邊，那樣子看來實在滑稽。

沃雷卡以冷冽的眼神掃視著敵人，他將下顎向後縮去，像是在集中什麼力量似的，接著龍嘴一張，一股能量自他口中奔騰而出，眩目的白光立即照亮四週林地。

我被那光線刺的睜不開眼，接下來會發生啥事應該不難想像，肯定會有一頭龍被這招炸個四腳朝天，但我沒辦法再做進一步確認，因為突然一陣刺耳的鈴鈴聲把我的意識拉回到溫暖的被窩中。

我驚的睜大了雙眼，眼中所見卻只有房間的天花板，以及窗外微亮的天空。

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之二

我揉了揉惺忪睡眼，用長年累積下來的動作，連看都不看地就揮手拍下鬧鐘上頭的按鈕，四週頓時靜的出奇，方才夢中的景像又立刻在腦浮現。

「這真是太帥了，沃雷卡……沃雷卡……」

我自言自語地不斷唸著這個名字，嘴角不禁微微上揚，哦！這時如果我走到鏡子前頭的話，我想鏡影中一定是很陶醉的表情吧！

閉上雙眼，將剛剛的夢境回想一遍，竟然每一個細節都意外的清晰，從一開始進入林地時發現的爪痕形狀大小、樹林枝葉的沙沙聲、每頭龍的顏色、穿著、甚至沃雷卡發出那記龍威的震撼仍然在心頭迴盪著。

這真是太不可思議了，活到這麼大，從來沒有做過這麼清楚又真實的夢，就好像三分鐘前才剛看過的動畫一樣，不不，應該說是到了拍片的現場直擊了這一幕。

「這真的是夢嗎？」

拾起每晚都要抱著才能安心入睡，已被我踢至床下的龍型填充布偶對它這麼問著，當然它只是個布偶，並沒有回答我的問題，只有飄出一股和我體味相同的氣味刺激著我的嗅覺。

──好想再做一次那樣的夢……

我巴不得再度躺回被窩進入夢鄉，我想這會是我幾年來想賴床的一千個理由中最特別的一個；也是一個因為這原因向老闆請假，他可能會直接拿離職單給你填的理由。

就這樣，直到上了工作崗位，我依然沈醉在那夢境中。

──沃雷卡最後能平安的擊敗眾龍贏得勝利嗎？每頭龍都能像他一樣使出那些招式嗎？他到底是什麼樣來歷的龍？他又是得罪了什麼組織搞到被追殺呢？

我在上班時滿腦子想的都是這些事，直到因心不在焉而埃了罵為止。

「蕭國榮，你在搞什麼鬼啊！」

當我正在切空心菜時，店長突然咆嘯也似的對我破口大罵。對了，一直忘了提，蕭國榮正是在下的名字。「國榮」，「火龍」，因為協音的關系，所以從小學時代起，綽號就一直是火龍，我想這大概是我喜歡龍的一個重要因素吧！

抬頭望著氣漲臉的店長，我還搞不清楚發生了什麼事。店長一把奪去我手持的菜刀，插著腰，另一手直指著一旁切了半簍的空心菜。

「你新來的是不是？你看過哪一家的空心菜是這樣切的？」

我這才恍然大悟。完蛋，我把應該要切段的空心菜全切成像蔥花一樣的丁狀，這樣根本沒辦法做菜呀！這下糗大了……

在不斷的低頭哈腰兼鞠躬致歉之後，店長總算消了氣，而那一天中午店內附的湯則是在食譜上絕對找不到的蛋花空心菜末湯。有客人說很好喝，口感很獨特，也有很特殊的香味，而我則是不敢恭違，我想往後只要看到空心菜，我都會想起這件糗事吧！

沒被扣薪水真是好險，不過我同時也警剔自己要專注工作，畢竟那只是場夢而已，讓它破壞了正常生活應有的步調就不好了。

我再也沒有去想沃雷卡的事。當天晚上樂團的朋友找我去練鼓，順便談談不久後準備在藝文活動上表演的新曲，因此回到家時已是深夜，令我倒頭就睡。

然而，那個不可思議的夢竟然像是接續上回的劇情似的再度出現在我的夢中。



沃雷卡又受傷了，他全身有多處傷口，大部份已不再出血，只剩下他用手按住的左肩仍然汨著鮮血，血液順著他的手臂滑落至肘部，腳踩的柏油路面雖然不會留下足跡，但一滴滴的血跡卻清楚地指出他行進的方向。

當時天色已暗透，他走在一處兩旁都是用磚頭砌成的房屋街道內，一旁的盞盞街燈將沃雷卡的影子照成交織狀，這裡看似是文明人住的地方，究竟他要走去哪呢？

「小兄弟，你還好吧？」

「不用你多事！」

一頭身材比沃雷卡大一號的行龍路過步伐蹣跚的沃雷卡身旁，他發現了沃雷卡身上的傷勢，上前稍做關心，卻換來沃雷卡一陣冷槍。

「莫明奇妙……」

那龍自討沒趣的走開了，兩龍距離越來越遠，街上又只剩下沃雷卡獨自一龍。

我說沃雷卡啊，你的個性也太乖僻了吧！人家可是好心耶。

過了幾條巷子，一隻黃狗搖著尾巴迎面向沃雷卡跑來，還用很親暱的叫聲朝著他吠叫著，沃雷卡蹲下身來，輕輕撫摸著黃狗的頭，還用戴著手套的爪子騷抓著狗兒的下巴，黃狗露出一臉幸福的表情，尾巴也搖動得更大了。

「傑夫你還真厲害，還離家這麼遠就知道我回來了。」

原來這隻黃狗是沃雷卡家中飼養的寵物啊！

傑夫好像聽得懂小主人說的話，「汪」的回應一聲，接著牠似乎發現沃雷卡沾滿血跡的手套，不斷地舔舐著還微溫的鮮血，傑夫並不是噬血，因為牠同時發出「嗚嗚」的低鳴，還露出一副擔心的樣子，望著沃雷卡的臉，好像在對他的主人說「您沒事吧！主人。」

這條狗將來搞不好會成精，竟然有龍血可以喝……

沃雷卡對傑夫露出個和藹的笑容，便起身前行，啊！沃雷卡終於笑了耶，我還以為他永遠是那副酷酷的兇悍表情。

不久，沃雷卡走到一間大門已敞開的屋子前，一頭和沃雷卡相同顏色的藍龍站在門前，雙手插胸，雙眼直瞪著歸來的沃雷卡。

「你看看你，又跑去打架了，還搞到這麼晚才回家。」

沃雷卡瞥了他一眼，卻不理會地從他身旁走過進了家門。

「你給我過來，你還認不認我這個做父親的，看你傷成這樣，你想讓我們擔心死是不是？啊？」

沃雷卡的父親一把抓住他未受傷的另一只肩膀，而沃雷卡則是不耐煩地將父親的手撥開至一旁，嘴裡還嚷著「不要碰我！」。

「你……」

父親氣炸了，在一旁的母親馬上過來打圓場。

「別再這樣動粗了，孩子已經受傷了，讓他好好休息吧！」

「根本就是故意的，昨天他在雲界山上打架滋事，還用龍息毀了一大片的林地，更差點破壞到保育園區，八成是知道我今天出差回來怕我打他一頓，才故意受傷。」

「你就少說兩句，嚷這麼大聲要讓鄰居都知道嗎？而且小沃只是基於自衛才會和人大打出手呀！」

「我不犯龍，龍不犯我，他不到處惹事生非，根本用不著一天到晚要靠打架才能保平安！」

「好了啦！小沃啊，廚房有幫你留了晚餐，快點去吃了好恢復元氣。」

母親不斷安撫著情緒激動的父親，一面吩咐著沃雷卡，沃雷卡則是頭也不回地走進了廚房。

哇塞！沃雷卡和他家人的關係還真是微妙。

「你就是太溺愛他了，才會造成他今天這個性……」

似乎也懶得再多說，父親一屁股坐在客廳的沙發上，拿起桌上的搖控器將電視開啟，翹著二龍腿投入在營光幕中。母親則走進了廚房關心他的愛子。

廚房的飯桌上擺了許多菜餚，其中幾乎是肉類的料理，沃雷卡盛了一大碗的像是馬羚薯泥狀的主食狼吞虎嚥著，但卻只有選瓜果類的配菜，一些香味撲鼻的肉類則是碰也不碰。

「小沃啊，你真的不吃點肉嗎？你這樣臂上的肌肉得不到足夠的營養，你會一輩子飛不起來的……」

母親說到這，突然變了臉色，手摀著嘴，好像發覺自己說錯了什麼話。不出所料，沃雷卡一聽到這，氣的摔下手上的碗，應聲匡啷地摔成碎片，他惡狠狠地瞪了母親一眼，氣的衝出廚房，直奔樓上的房間。

「小沃，對不起，媽媽錯了，媽不該提起那件事的……」

原來沃雷卡不會飛是有原因的，但我仍然是一頭霧水，他母親說的那件事是指……？

母親追在沃雷卡身後，才出廚房卻已聽沃雷卡碰的一聲巨響關上自己位於二樓房間的大門。

母親頹然地跪坐在地，嗚咽地哭泣著。

「對不起，我又說了那件事……」

「別自責了，追根究底，要負最大責任的是我……」

父親走到妻子跟前將她扶起。

「如果不是因為我的疏忽，也不會發生那件事了，哎……」

沃雷卡家中的氣氛突然從一片暴戾之氣轉而成為一陣哀怨，我真的很想知道發生什麼事了啊……！

突然，那個該死的鈴鈴聲又響起。

----------


## VARARA

很久沒見你動筆了，但文筆絲毫沒有退步，能保持這樣非常厲害！
你的文章，不管是第三人稱或第一ˋ二人稱，總能把讀者捲到你的世界裡面
由於自己有類似於此篇小說的經歷，所以這篇小說更是吸引我------
想映証一下，兩者的相似程度有幾％。
以輕鬆的筆頭勾勒出每個場景，是你的專長，一起加油吧ＸＤ！

說理ˋ呈述的地方很多，多加些意境性的東西會更好。
意境性的東西，主要是一種「意象」或「感覺」，這種感覺的帶出法可以參考一下翔氣大大的至頂心得討論，那篇我收穫非常多^^

一起加油>W<
你提筆我也有勁了XD星之沙漏2-9更新~XD
我也要努力加hide=是火龍才點進來看XD]O知名KERORO同人「K隆軍的藍星侵略計劃」的作者喔ＸＤ
他的文筆絕對掛保證，之前在下向他學習了非常多東西！
請各位看官多多支持他的小說喔>W<!!

(突然感覺我是賣藥的阿伯(汗死))

是火龍才點進來看XD

    恭喜你再度揮灑筆墨^^
期待這一刻很久了，見你一切順利，我就知道神有聽我的禱告。    
    


vara~varava，vara，va，vara~!

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之三

我呆坐在床上，思緒完全還停留在剛剛的夢境裡，因為我的五官六感都清清楚楚地告訴我，那絕對不只單純是個夢。

是的，前一天被壓抑住的內心渴望，因為再一次相同時空背景的夢而完全燃燒沸騰。

──世界上真的有龍的存在……！

我的理智很清醒，我不覺得這是憑空幻想，雖然人類已用人造衛星清楚地拍攝下地球的全貌，並且確定這顆星球上除了人類以外不存在著其他相當文明的生物；考古學家們也從未發過與龍有關的化石或遺跡，「龍」──只存在於傳說中，是人們幻想出來的生物。

我非常瞭解這幾點，但我是個常常做夢的人，什麼樣奇奇怪怪的夢境我都經歷過，但從沒有一次的感覺是像這次一般的強烈，我可以清楚地感覺到，像沃雷卡這樣的龍族是的確存在的，也許是在遙遠的星球，又或許是以一種我們所不知道的形式存在。

任憑思緒奔馳著，直到我完全回過神，才發現自己像個白痴一樣半張著嘴。

就算知道又能怎麼辦？我並沒有辦法證實他的存在，而且馬上要面對的現實生活就在眼前。

心中突然有股苦悶，就好像在房間內遺失某樣東西，卻翻遍了所有的桌櫃也找不著那般的急迫，那般的難受。能夠做這樣的夢，我固然很高興，但同時卻也苦不堪言，就因為他「只是個夢」。

我真的很希望能親眼見到這一切，而不是在夢中。

在後果是領不到全勤獎金的條件下，我決定今日一定要請他一天假，理由當然是以身體不適當籍口，不過這也不是撒謊，因為我真的悶到快抽筋了……

請假的過程非常順利，店長竟然一口就答應，也沒多過問其它的事，我想可能是因為我以前從來沒請過假的關係吧！

我立刻撥打了女友的手機號碼，想把這奇怪的夢告訴她，聽聽她的想法。

「喂，是芷伶嗎？我國榮。」

『疑，這麼早打電話給我，怎麼了嗎？』

「妳等等有空嗎？想找妳出去聊聊。」

電話那頭沈默了五秒鐘，她的語氣顯得有點驚訝。

『是有空，但你今天不用上班嗎？』

「我今天請假了。」

『耶？為什麼，是什麼事這麼重要？』

「有件事不立刻找人傾訴，我會悶出病的。」

我盡量讓自己的語氣平緩，免得讓她產生多餘的擔心。

『好好，那不如現在就出發吧！要哪邊見？』

「就約在妳家附近我們常去的那間茶棧吧！」



劉芷伶，她是我交往一年多的女友，大學畢業沒多久的她，在一間樂器行打工，當時我和樂團的朋友常去租用那間樂器行附設的團練室，我和芷伶就是在那邊認識的。

她不僅是個很善解人意的好女孩，也和我有個共通點──她也非常喜歡奇幻的話題。也許我練爵士鼓就是為了要認識她也說不定，緣份這件事是很奇妙的。

來到了約定的地方，那茶棧是間要倒不倒的破舊小店，店內有過時的卡拉OK點唱機，裡面都是一些老歌，年輕人是不會喜歡聽的。飲料和簡餐的價位有點高，但還不難吃，不過我們喜歡來這邊最大原因，就是因為幾乎不會有別的客人。

我推開茶棧門口那扇滋滋作響的玻璃門，門上懸掛的鈴噹應聲響起，便見芷伶已坐在店內一隅，朝著剛進門的我露出個宛如春日融化冬雪般的微笑。

「早，很謝謝妳能抽空來陪我。」

「幹麻這麼見外呢……」

她又笑得更甜了，看得令我心頭酥麻麻的。找她出來果然是正確的決定。

「是什麼事這麼重要，讓你非請假不可？」

我將這兩天做的奇幻夢境鉅細靡遺地全告訴了她。

「嗯，這真的很玄呢！」

「你也這麼認為嗎？」

能聽到她做出這樣的結論，真是太好了，也許除了我以外，她是這世上唯一能相信這件事的人，不過前題是我有勇氣將這事告訴其他的朋友……

「除了夢到這些，還有其它的嗎？」

「妳所謂其它的是指？」

「嗯……比方說那些龍居住的地理環境，有沒有和地球上有相似的地方。」

「你覺得他們可能在地球上？」

「這樣假設是也沒錯啦！你不是說，他們有穿著衣物，而且還有電視機這類文明的產物嗎？」

聽她這麼一說，當下有點傻眼，對呀！我怎麼都沒發現這一點呢？

「還有最重要的一點就是，他們飼養的寵物也是狗，那狗的外觀特徵和地球上的狗相似嗎？」

我托著下巴想了一下沃雷卡他的愛犬「傑夫」的長相。

「幾乎和拉布拉多犬一模一樣，而且連叫聲與習性都相同。」

「那就對了……！」

她雙手一拍，雙眸散發出來的光芒像是有星輝一閃而逝。

「也許他們和我們一樣存在地球上，只是我們一直沒發覺而已。」

「這種事會發生嗎？」

我並不是懷疑她的說法，這麼問只是想確認她的看法。

「你聽過四維空間吧！」

「有聽過，但不是很明白。」

「一維空間是個單一方向線。二維空間則多出一組和他垂直的方向線，也就是具有縰、橫兩個方向。二維空間再經過時間的堆疊，便形成三維空間，也就是我們人類生活的空間。」

「那四維空間是指？」

我提出疑問，而她再度不厭其煩地為我解說。

「有種說法是這樣的，四維空間是在三維空間加上一支時間軸所形成的空間，可是我們的生活中雖然有時間概念，但『時間』對『空間』來說，是毫無意義的。不過，現在我們人類還沒有辦法證實四維空間的存在，這都只是理論而已。」

芷伶一臉認真地，邊說邊拿著攪拌沙糖的小湯匙在手上轉呀轉的。她認真時的表情真是太美了。不過我很驚訝她竟然會有這方面的研究，當下感到有些汗顏。

「那妳提到四維空間的用意是！」

「不不，聽我說完，我所想像的四維空間是這樣的……」

她拿起自己的茶杯，往前一挪。

「假設這是我們居住的三維空間……」

接著，他又取了桌角的煙灰缸，置在茶杯旁邊。

「這是那些龍所居住的三維空間……」

看到這邊，我好像有點瞭解她想表達什麼了。

「這兩個空間若是重疊，並且在時間概念上都相同，那麼就可以統合成一個四維空間。」

「既然是重疊，那為什麼我們不曾發現他們的存在呢？」

「這很簡單……」

芷伶再度露出杜丹花般的笑容，令她的聲音更動聽了。

「這兩個空間，就好比是收音機的電台頻道一樣，我們將頻道轉至A電台，聽到的自然就是A電台的內容，轉至B電台，聽到的就是B電台的內容，正常的情況下，我們無法同時聽到一個以上的電台內容，但A、B兩電台的電磁波，卻是同時存在的。」

我恍然大悟，這個比喻簡直太好理解了。

「妳的意思是說，我會夢到他們世界，就像是收音機在受到磁波干擾後，在偶然的情況下，會出現同時收聽到兩個電台的情況一樣嘍！」

「賓果，就是這樣！」

不知何故，當時我真想痛哭流涕一番，正所謂「知馬者伯樂，知我者劉芷伶也！」

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之四

茶棧的老闆娘這時才總算將餐點送上來，看看時間，我和芷伶已聊了將近半個鐘頭。

「疑，我好像忘記點餐了。」

進來時匆匆忙忙，一見到芷伶就迫不及待地想快點坐下，我都忘了要先點餐。不過看老闆娘送上兩人份的咖啡以及一份餐點，我知道一定是芷伶在我還沒來之前就先點好了。

「反正你每次來都點同樣的，我就幫你先點嘍！你應該還沒吃早餐吧！我有點了一份炒麵麵包，等等可以一起吃唷。」

一起吃……而且還是炒麵麵包這種要直接塞嘴裡才能吃的食物……我頓時感到有些血脈噴張。

「啊……好，謝謝……」

哎唷！我到底是在羞澀個什麼勁兒啊！小倆口都交往一年多了，有這般親暱的舉動也算是正常吧！不過仔細想想，我和芷伶的發展好像只到了牽手而已……

猛然回過神來，發現芷伶那骨碌碌的眼珠子正目不轉睛地盯著我。

「你在想什麼啊？」

「我……不，沒什麼……大概還在想夢的事吧……」

我別開視線，發現臉上好像熱熱的，天哪！蕭國榮你千萬別在芷伶面前臉紅啊，多難為情啊！

按奈不住，又偷偷地瞄一下芷伶，發現他仍然盯著我不放，而且臉上的笑意愈來愈甚。

「我臉上有什麼不對勁嗎？看妳瞧的這麼起勁。」

我很努力的才想出這樣的話來緩和一下尷尬，怎料芷伶的回答卻令我哭笑不得。

「我在看你頭上有沒有閃電型的疤痕呀！」

「什麼？我怎麼可能會有什麼疤。」

我一時還聽不懂芷伶在說些什麼，手不自覺地往自己的額頭摸去，根本沒有什麼東西呀！

「哈利波特在夢見佛地魔時額上的疤不是都會發疼嗎？你的情況和他好像，呵呵……」

這……真的有像到，不不！那根本是兩碼事好不好，佛地魔是哈利波特的弒親仇人，而我和沃雷卡可說是一點關係也沒有呀！

「哎唷！幹麻這麼認真嘛，開個玩笑也不行。」

被她這樣消遣雖然心裡有點癢癢的，但看芷伶笑的好開心，要我拋下自尊當個小丑也無所謂嘍！

「但話說回來，若你這徵兆若真像哈利波特一樣的話，那事情就簡單多嘍！」

我突然覺得，芷伶的想像力比我豐富多了。

「這怎麼說呢？」

「你想想哦，若你真的和沃雷卡用這種方式產生聯繫，那不就代表他真的存在了嗎？」

「這樣說是沒錯，但光憑這點說服力還不夠呀！」

「說服力？你是要說服給誰聽呢？」

「這……」

我無言以對。

「你今天會找我出來談，是因為你心中仍然存有些許的不確定吧！」

真的是這樣嗎？也許芷伶說的是對的，我需要的可能不是確認沃雷卡是否真的存在，而是需要一個人來肯定我的想法吧！

「別想的這麼複雜，你要相信自己的感覺，就會覺得輕鬆些，我也會在你身邊陪伴你的。」

「……妳真好……」

我情不自禁地細聲說出了這樣的話。

「什麼？我沒聽清楚，大聲點？」

芷伶用一附看好戲的表情追問著。

「我是說……認識妳真好……」

「同樣的話，我也想對你說唷！挪，這個給你。」

芷伶笑著將吃了三分之一的炒麵麵包遞至我桌前。老實說這炒麵麵包自從我第一次吃過後，便覺得它並沒有什麼特色，我也不知道它為何能列入年輕人最愛的美食之一，它吃起來頂多比便利商店賣的熱狗大享堡鹹一點罷了。但是今天在我眼前的這塊看起來卻是如此美味，我想這世上再也沒有比芷伶的甜蜜的微笑還要更棒的調味料了。

「謝謝！」

我接過炒麵麵包，一口一口細細咀嚼著，任憑幸福的能量滋潤著我身體每一處細胞。

「我覺得……」

芷伶突然欲言又止的，還皺了眉角。啊！這種表情並不適合妳呀！

「沃雷卡的世界，若真的被人類發現，事情就不妙了。」

一塊未咬細的麵包突然塞在我食道裡，我趕緊飲了一口咖啡才將它嚥下。

芷伶的話，令我想到一個很現實的問題──當今的人類真的能與龍和平共處嗎？人們並不是人人都像我一樣的愛龍人士，就當真是這如此，龍們也不一定能完全接受人類吧！

氣氛剎時變的僵硬，兩人沈默了許久，直到始作俑者親自打破這局面。

「哎呀！我在說什麼跟什麼呀！若我們真的發現這樣的地方，一定要當成秘密唷！」

對！這是秘密，只有我們倆知道的秘密。

「嗯，如果我真的找到去那個世界的方法，我一定只會帶妳去的。」

我在芷伶面前許下了這樣的承諾，但當時的我跟本不知道，這是張永遠無法兌現的空頭支票。不，應該說，當我知道事情的真相後，若說最不想讓哪個人知道，除了她不會有別人。

突然間，一陣天搖地動讓我們無法繼續坐在原位你濃我濃了。是地震，一場芮式規模不算小的地震正將茶棧搖得吱喳作響，對面牆上的壁畫匡啷地跌落地面，桌面上的咖啡也因搖晃而使裡面盛的褐色液體四處飛濺。

天哪！這間破茶棧就算要倒，也不要選在這個時後吧！

我第一個想到的念頭就是躲進桌子底下，新聞上看來的，我倏地起身，拉著芷伶的手，卻馬上覺得躲到桌子底下真是招蠢方法，因為這邊是一樓，而門口就在附近。

我頭也不回地就抓緊她的手往門口衝去，沒想到老闆娘竟然也跟著我們衝到門口大喊：

「喂！你們還沒付錢啊！」

拜託，伯母，現在不是說這種事的時後了吧！

「到外面我再給你！」

我丟下這句話，便用力地推開門，卻聽門的承軸處傳來「啪」的斷裂聲，掛在把手上的鈴噹也因衝勁太強被甩落至地上。

萬幸的是門沒壞，我可不想到時這店倒了，我還得賠門的修理費呀！

我們跨過騎樓，一路逃到街道上，街上雖有零星幾輛摩拖車，卻也因地震搖的太厲害而暫時停在路邊。片刻後，住在附近的住戶三三兩兩地跑了出來，原本安靜的街上頓時人聲鼎沸。

震動愈來愈小，直到完全沒感覺為止，地震總算是停下來，我心一安，這才發現芷伶已被我摟抱在懷裡，而且手裡傳來的觸感，竟是從來沒有感受過的柔軟。

天哪！我只顧著祈禱房子不要倒，而沒發現我的手正擺在哪邊……

奇怪，地震不是已經停止了嗎，我怎麼還是覺得天搖地轉的呀…… 





────────────────《我是分格線》──────────────── 
第一次寫愛情戲，感覺有點生澀呢
果然還是真的要去交個女友才能清楚地瞭解男女交往時心中的微妙變化啊
不過能寫出這些，還是得感謝我弟和他女友每天在我後頭親熱
看多了自然大概猜的出他們心裡在想什麼吧！

嗯！在文中把哈利波特拿來做比喻應該不會有什麼不好的影響吧……

----------


## VARARA

好快阿@@
果然還是天天有故事比較容易吸引人XD
似乎是要接到一個轉折點了，期待！

整篇的作法，很像是。。ＲＡＭ還是ＡＲＭ魔界奇兵的感覺，期待後續！


VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之五



「對……對不起，我真的不是有意的……」

我趕緊將雙手放下，背在身後，面紅耳斥地輕聲道。

「沒關係……我不在意……」

嘴裡說不在意，但語氣上聽起來卻不是這麼一回事，完了，只希望她不要想太多，這真是天災，天災哪！

「我看這樣吧……」

芷伶轉過身來，露出很僵硬的笑容。

「我們趕緊回家吧，這地震震的不輕，我怕家裡出什麼事就不好了……」

「嗯！那就這樣吧，我也想回家看看……」

掃興，真是掃興！沒事來個什麼地震嘛！

「如果你有什麼新發現，要立刻告訴我唷！我指的是……你的夢。」

「嗯！一定，我一定會馬上告訴妳的。」

她的笑容總算是恢復正常，離別前，她還說了一句最重要的話。

「我相信你今晚一定會再夢到他的。」

就這樣，我向茶棧老闆娘結完帳後，便悻悻然地騎著摩拖車離開了。那貴死人的咖啡我才喝一口啊！充滿芷伶滿滿愛心的炒麵麵包也還有一半沒吃完，而且連想要打包回家慢慢享用也沒辦法，因為咖啡早已因地牛翻身而跟著翻落一地，而炒麵麵包也在剛剛的騷動中滾到牆壁的角落去了。

當時的我只在意這些微不足道的事，完全不知曉這地震發生的原因，竟是如此骸人聽聞。



老實說，今天請假的原因，除了和芷伶見面外，另一件想做的事就是再回到夢境中，看能不能有什麼新發現。

回到家中，我收捨了一下因地震而翻倒的傢俱和擺設，便一頭窩到床上，卻發現我怎樣也睡不著。

規律的生活過慣了，在不是休息的時間想要入睡還真是一件難事，我在床上將整件事再做個總整理，發現了一件我和芷伶都沒發覺的事。

如果說芷伶假設的四維空間成立的話，那我做的夢，應該是也有時間性的。第一天比較早睡，所以夢到黃昏時發生的事。第二天因為和樂團的朋友混到較晚才回家，所以開始做夢時，沃雷卡那個世界已經是晚上。

這樣想想，一切都還算滿合理的，仔細推算一下，再扣掉剛睡著時也許不會馬上做夢的時間，我們這邊的時間大概比他們快八小時左右嘍！

那麼現在是上午九點，我夢到的不就是沃雷卡正在睡覺的模樣？算了，能看看龍睡覺時的姿勢美不美，好像也別有一番樂趣。

很幸運的，周公今天早上好像特別有空，沒多久就將我拉去陪他泡茶了。

但這回的夢，好像有點不一樣……



今天晴空萬里，有風，但不算太強，夾帶著些許花草香的微風吹在身上感覺還不賴。

這邊是山上一處草地上，四處長滿了相互爭豔的花朵，一大一小兩頭藍色的龍正漫步走過這幽靜的地方。

「沃雷卡呀！今天爸爸要教你飛行唷，有沒有很高興啊？」

父親笑臉盈盈地對著身邊的幼龍說著，而這隻幼龍小沃雷卡早已興奮地亂蹦亂跳，肩頭上的龍翼還不停啪噠啪達拍動著。

「太棒了爸爸，我等這一天等好久嘍！」

或許飛行是龍的本能，父親都還沒開始教，小沃雷卡就已經可以在躍起時，靠著雙翼的拍動而緩緩降落。

「對！做的太好了沃雷卡，就是像那個樣子，不過翅膀要再拍快點，你試試。」

沃雷卡緊閉上雙眼，緊握著雙拳，露出好像很吃力的表情，加快了雙翼拍動的頻率，不一會兒，沃雷卡可經可以不著地而持續飛浮在半空中了。

「你真有天份啊！不愧是我的兒子。」

「嘿嘿！可是爸爸，要怎樣才能前進後退呢？我這樣只是浮在空中而已呀！」

持續地飛著對當時的沃雷卡來說是件辛苦的事，但他卻很滿足地享受著飛行所帶來的奇妙感覺，那種好像要被地心引力往下拉，卻又能靠自己的力量飛騰在半空中的感覺，每拍打一下龍翼，身體就輕了幾分，那是以前從來沒有經歷過，也是一直渴望的體驗。

「別急別急，慢慢來，你先試著把身體重心往前傾。」

沃雷卡聽完，馬上照著爸爸的話做，卻不小心栽了個跟斗，頭上腳下之勢跌至地面。爸爸嚇的立即上前將他扶起。

「嗚……好痛哦……」

沃雷卡撫摸著跌疼的額頭，眉角都皺成一塊。

「怎樣！你沒事吧……」

為了不讓爸爸擔心，沃雷卡馬上站起來，像個沒事龍一樣地精神抖擻。

「沒事！沒事！我是隻堅強的龍，才不會怕痛呢！我們繼續吧！」

「那就好，那就好……」

沃雷卡的毅力讓爸爸覺得欣慰極了。

在爸爸會教，沃雷卡肯學又不怕苦的情況下，很快地，沃雷卡已經連飛行中轉彎的技巧都學會了。

「哈哈哈！真是好極了，沃雷卡真是太優秀了。」

爸爸開心地笑的合不攏嘴，卻沒發現沃雷卡愈飛愈遠。

「哇！爸爸，這邊好高，好漂亮啊！你快過來看。」

當爸爸回過神時，才發現沃雷卡已飛至懸崖的上方。

「等等，沃雷卡，那邊太危險了，你快回來。」

發現沃雷卡正身處危險的斗壁之上，爸爸及時驚呼，怎料這時卻突然刮起一陣強風，幼小沃雷卡不敵風力，就這麼直直地往懸崖栽了下去。

「沃雷卡！」

爸爸急壞了，立即雙翼一張，以最大加速衝刺，卻沒想到那陣風竟大到連自己都撐不住，被刮得角度嚴重偏移。爸爸立即穩住陣腳，再度往沃雷卡跌落的方向疾翔而去，到了懸崖旁邊，卻只見下面一片綠油油的林木，哪裡還見的到沃雷卡的藍色身影。

──斃！那下面是充滿了許多猛獸的迷藏森林，還不會飛的沃雷卡是走不出那裡的……

「沃雷卡──！」

爸爸朝著正下方的森林俯衝而去，身影消失在樹林之中。



「嗚……爸爸，你在哪裡……？」

沃雷卡好無助，他的翅膀在跌落時被樹枝刮傷了，身上也摔出不少傷口，他倚靠在一顆流著古桐色樹液的大樹旁，不斷地呼喚著他的至親。

「爸爸……」

他時而大聲呼喊，時而微弱無力，但回應他的卻只有森林深處傳來的唧唧蟲鳴，以及沃雷卡從來沒聽過的鳥獸叫聲。

沃雷卡好想哭，但他一直告訴自己不可以這麼做，他覺得如果現在哭出來，爸爸就不會來救他了。

但沃雷卡的堅持並沒有如他預期地帶來回報，他不知道自己已呆坐在這多久，只感覺陽光透過茂密的林木照射進來的光線，已愈來愈微弱，視野能見度也愈來愈低，直到被惡寒也似的黑暗吞蝕後，沃雷卡才清楚地瞭解，自己已經遇難了。

「肚子好餓……」

沃雷卡摸著不安分的小肚皮，開始後悔沒有在剛剛天色還明亮時去找些吃的食物，不過就算他這麼做，也不知道找來的食物安不安全，雖然身為一頭龍，但過慣了文明的生活，卻失去了野外求生的本能。

突然，從黑暗的深處，傳來一陣令沃雷卡覺得鱗骨聳然的聲響。

「吼嚕嚕嚕……」

沃雷卡驚得往聲音的來源望去，但他連自己的鼻頭都看不到了，哪能在黑暗中看見那是什麼東西。

「是誰？」

沃雷卡驚的直站起身，但聲音否跟著消失，沃雷卡開始心生寒意，他很本能的擺出備戰的姿勢，卻不確定自己所面對的方向是否真有什麼東西。

接著，他聽到像是獸爪踩在枯葉上的沙沙聲。

「不要過來……」

腳步聲漸漸逼近，沃雷卡全身的細胞緊繃著，他知道，來者絕非善類。

那是個危險的東西，若不仔細應對，恐怕便要成了對方的宵夜。沃雷卡脫下手上的防禦手套，亮出自己的小小龍爪，準備應付這位不速之客。

----------


## VARARA

嗯...
國榮夢到沃雷卡的夢？還是沃雷卡的記憶？
依照時間點安排的話，感覺比較像是夢中夢...

直觀的描述很好，但如果能把橋段融入主角（國榮/沃雷卡）的感官描述之中，會更容易讓讀者體會到那種感覺。
別忘了味覺也是一個不錯用的感覺喔>W<

不知道這篇小說，主角的命名有沒有更深的意義呢？
像是國榮，故事內的劇情真能榮國嗎？
仰或是種反諷？或者...

沃雷卡名字的意思我也暫時猜不出來（不知道原文，音譯的話...似乎也不好猜）

期待後續有沒有解釋了ＸＤ

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之六



太陽昇起，又緩緩落下，已經五次了？還是六次？沃雷卡自己也記不得了，他只知道自己還處於這迷藏森林中，他知道離開這裡最快的方法，但自己卻做不到。

每當他振翼飛起，腳一離地，便感到一股痛苦難耐的暈眩感，他似乎看見腳底下的樹林，幻化做一頭綠色的大怪物，張開血盆大口，要將他吞蝕。自高空跌落的夢魘一直在他心中縈繞著，揮之不去。

他只好靠自己的雙腿，試圖走出這片連成年龍都不想踏入半步的密林。

──真的好餓……也好冷……

沃雷卡環抱著雙臂直發抖，他吃下身上最後一顆拉姆樹果，那是他這幾天在森林找唯一尋找到，自己叫的出名字的食物，但數量卻無法滿足他維持身體機能所需之能量。

──好想吃媽媽做的烤肉……

不知道是不是幻覺，沃雷卡腦海中似乎看見媽媽最拿手的烤豬大餐，烤得恰到好處的顏色、撲鼻的肉香、柔而不膩的質感，一種叫做唾液的東西自沃雷卡嘴角流出。

回過神來，沃雷卡趕緊將口水擦乾。

──不行，再這樣下去，我會死掉的……

沃雷卡停下腳步，他轉身回頭，朝著剛剛經過的方向呆望了好一會兒，心中似乎下了什麼決定，便往回走。

他在一頭倒臥的野狼身旁停下，那不久前還像發狂似地襲擊他，但現在卻成了一動也不動的屍體。

「狼兒啊，對不起！請你原諒我，我不是故意要殺你的……」

沃雷卡雙爪合十，好像在祈禱似的請求對方的原諒。

「如果不是你一直不肯放過我，我也不會反擊的……」

就算沃雷卡只是隻幼龍，但再怎麼說，龍族能站在食物鏈最頂端也不是沒有原因的。

「咕嚕嚕嚕……」

這是生理反應，沃雷卡的肚皮底下發出了這樣的聲音。

「你也聽到了，我現在好餓呢！所以……分一點你的肉給我吃好嗎？」

當然，對方不會有任何的回應，就算會回答，我想答案必然是否定的吧。但沃雷卡覺得若不這樣問，他沒辦法心安。

他將死狼的肚皮翻過來，一股野獸的體臭味醺得沃雷卡差點沒流出眼淚，他舉起龍爪，猶豫了一會兒，便朝死狼肚皮上切劃去。


血腥場面，慎入

    也許是這野狼死的還不夠久，一道血泉立即濺得沃雷卡滿臉都是，沃雷卡忍著噁心與不甘願地將狼皮撕裂，朱紅色還滲著血的肌肉組織、被染成腥紅色的肋骨、以及腹下該有的臟器立刻一覽無遺。    
    


沃雷卡停頓了一下，看著自己沾滿鮮血的雙爪，罪惡感立刻像是塊千斤巨石壓在心頭上般，令他覺得差點喘不過氣。

但他沒得選擇，只好閉上雙眼，張開他那長滿尖牙的嘴往脫去狼皮的胸前一口咬下。

──好難吃，腥味好重……

沃雷卡咬了一口狼肉，卻發現那強烈的血腥味令他怎樣也無法下嚥，含在嘴裡的肉塊像是長了腳一般往他嘴外脫落，他「噁」的一聲，吐的滿地都是。

他用盡力氣將胃中所有的東西往外吐，但幾天沒吃過什麼東西的他跟本吐不出什麼東西來，除了那塊含著血的狼肉，充其量只有一些樹果渣，和把地面燒的滋滋作響的胃酸。

就好像黃河潰堤，一發不可收拾一般，沃雷卡沒辦法停止作嘔，經過幾次的乾嘔，食道已被強酸灼傷，竟然開始吐出血來。

這一下可不得了，他的胃在翻騰，明明是空空如也，卻覺得快要漲破肚皮似的痛苦。

──好痛苦……我還…不想…死……

沃雷卡終於透支體力，他攤軟在地上，視線愈來愈模糊，他覺得疲倦，好想閉上眼這麼沈沈地睡去，但他知道不能這麼做，因為這一睡恐怕再也無法醒來……

他能做的事只有一件──就是吃掉眼前那令人作噁的食物。

沃雷卡伸出不停顫抖的血爪，撕下一塊血淋淋狼肉，含著淚將之吞下肚……

突然，四周像是訊號中斷的衛星電台畫面般，所有顏色都變了調，跟著景物混成了不規則狀，然後慢慢變暗，最後成了一片烏漆抹黑，接著，在黑暗中又有許多像是紫色又像是綠色的菱狀光點，以不仔細觀察幾乎不會發現的微弱光芒閃爍著。

我不知道那光點是什麼，但從這一瞬間，我開始可以進行思考。

很奇妙的感覺，剛剛看到的是什麼呢？那好像只是一股意念，像是一閃而逝的念頭，明明只有半秒鐘不到甚至更短的時間，我卻覺得渡過了和那股意念相當的光陰。

一股深遂的哀怨與恐懼突然竄過我全身每一條神經，我開始感受到與小沃雷卡同樣的心情；懷疑被遺棄的不安、處於陌生又險惡的環境的戰慄、被迫殘害生命的無奈、生死交際與好惡的內心掙扎，我剎時覺得胸口一陣悶痛，就連我這個旁觀者都幾乎無法忍受的慟楚，還如此年幼的沃雷卡又怎能承受這一切呢？

忽然，四週又開始明亮，我看已長大的沃雷卡從睡夢中驚醒。

他的表情好像是見了鬼的樣子，眼神像是已死去一般的空洞，並且不斷大力喘息著，深怕吸太小力就會吸不到空氣似的，我敢說若不是龍族的鱗片皮膚缺少汗腺組織，現在的他恐怕早已汗流脥背，並且溽濕整張床。

他突然恢復自我意識，轉頭瞪著床旁檯桌上一瓶淡黃色液體的玻璃瓶，大爪一揮便將之擊飛至牆上，摔個稀巴爛，液體和玻璃碎片飛濺得到處都是。

「該死的！這藥跟本沒用……！」

然後，他倦曲著身體，抱握著頭，一附懊惱的樣子。

「怎麼又開始做那種夢……該死！真該死！」

做那種夢真的不是好事，而且若那真是親身經歷，便更不得了，那種記憶，誰也不會想保留住。

一直維持著同樣的姿勢，過了好長一段時間，沃雷卡終於抬起頭，準備起身下床，但我卻被他表情的轉變嚇了一大跳。

他竟然流露出一副很滿足的表情……！

喂喂！我說沃雷卡啊，你頭殼是不是燒壞了呀！除了這個理由，我想不到有其它可能性能讓他爽成這樣。

沃雷卡下床走到一只木製櫥櫃前，滋扭的一聲開啟了木門，那是一只衣櫃，裡面吊著幾件布製服裝，更有幾件已折疊好的放在最上層的空間裡，仔細一看，裡面全是上衣，沒有下褲。難道龍們都不穿褲子的嗎？不，我倒覺得會穿衣服才是奇怪之處……

沃雷卡在裡面翻了翻，拿出一只防禦手套，他將自己原本戴在爪上，血跡已乾硬而變成褐黑色的手套脫掉，換上新的之後，便在附在木門上的鏡子前呆看了好一會兒。

忽然他的視線在鏡中飄動了一格，停在受傷的左肩上，他伸爪像是抓癢似的柔柔地輕摳了幾下，發現傷口已經開始結締，便不再理會。

接著，他張開龍翼，輕輕地拍動數回，便又將之收起，搖搖頭便關上木門。

我的心突然沈了一下，因為我大概知道沃雷卡不會飛的原因了。其實，他是很想像其他龍一樣，能在天空自由自在地翱翔吧！可憐的沃雷卡。

沃雷卡走下樓，發現客廳空無一龍，他轉頭望向開著燈的廚房，他的母親正端著一簍長條狀的麵包走出來。母親望著沃雷卡，他卻刻意別過視線。

「不用刻意拿過來，我自已有腿會走去拿。」

哇賽！我如果用這種口氣跟我媽說話，不被打個半死才怪。

似乎還在意著昨晚發生的事，沃雷卡的母親一語不發，只是捧著竹簍子站在樓梯邊等著沃雷卡下來。

沃雷卡從中抽出三條，其中一條便先往自己口裡塞，連咬也不咬便吞下肚，接著頭也不回的往大門走去。

「我去學校了。」

「你……你不多帶幾份去嗎？」

看他母親欲言又止的樣子，她原本想說的應該不是這句話吧！我猜她想說「你要不要夾點肉啊？」然後沃雷卡就會發飆，接下來就有好戲可以看。

天哪！我的思想什麼時後變這麼邪惡了……

「不用了。」

沃雷卡毫不猶豫地打開大門，走了出去。

要去哪裡呀？等等，他剛剛好像有說他要去學校。不會吧！他還只是個學生嗎？我還已為他已經是社會人士，而且還在混幫派哩！

突然間，我好像聽到有人在我耳邊叫我的名字。

----------


## 小火龍

《第一章》夢與真實──之七



「阿榮，你快醒醒，阿榮，國榮啊！」

我不甘願地張開眼，看見老媽不知何時進了房間，正站在我桌邊，輕拍著我的肩膀。

「媽哦！怎麼了嗎？」

「你今天怎麼沒有上班？」

「我哦……」

我這才想起並沒有將請假的事告知家人，心中有點懊悔，早知道就學乖一點跟他們講，我就不會睡到一半又被挖醒了……

「我身體不舒服，想休息一天……」

「是感冒了嗎？就叫你不要玩太晚回家，隔天要上班的人，睡眠不足很容易生病的，而且你不是還要外送嗎？如果……」

天哪！看她情緒高亢的樣子，手都插上腰了，那是進入嘮叨系統，碎碎唸程式的開機預備動作，的再不快點打斷她的話，會沒完沒了。

「我知道啦！我自己會判斷，妳不要太擔心啦！」

「你都病了叫我怎能不擔心，有沒有去看醫生啊？好一點了沒？」

「有啦！有看過了，現在好很多了。」

那個醫師不是別人，正是芷伶，而且看完她後自然精神飽滿，百病皆除。

「這樣哦！今天早上地震時你在家嗎？媽在工廠嚇壞了，倒了好幾個架子，我一直擔心家裡有沒有怎樣。」

老媽邊說還一邊四處張望我的房間，我突然有點擔心她若心血來潮打開我書桌的抽屜，發現了那台瞞著她買的NDS後，她會有什誇張的反應。我還真不幸，都快三十歲了，還要跟小朋友一樣偷偷摸摸的。

不過話說回來，那個地震還真的不小，想叫人不擔心也難，我想當時不擔心的只有我一人吧！其實地震剛發生時我真的是挺擔心的，震完後反而就沒啥感覺了。

「我只有看過客廳和我房間，東西是有倒，但沒摔壞什麼，其它我就不知道了。」

「吼！早知道你在家我就不請假回來了。」

早知道妳要請假，我就先和妳說好我也要請假睡覺，求求妳別吵我……

「沒事啦！妳就是什麼事都愛操心。」

我看看時間，下午三點多，原來我這一覺睡了這麼久呀！難怪覺得口乾吞燥的。於是，我爬下了床舖。

「操心是為你們好啊！你要去哪裡，不多睡一下？」

我也想多睡一下啊！如果妳沒有來的話……

「我去喝點水。」



拜老媽所賜，這回雖然作了不得了的夢，心神卻能馬上回到實現中。

白開水倒入裝了冰塊的馬克杯中，發出叮叮的輕脆聲響，大飲一口，過癮！炎炎夏日還是要喝冰的才痛快，而且不知為啥，剛睡醒喝的白開水味道特別甘甜。

我順手打開冷凍庫下的冰箱，看看有無什麼零食可以吃的，卻看見一塊用保鮮膜封住的三層肉。

我突然憶起沃雷卡在夢中那生吞狼肉的情景，差點沒把喝一半的水給吐出來。

這次的夢又比前幾回更真實了，我甚至能在嘴角嚐到那股令人作嘔的血腥味。我得快點去找芷伶，將我的新發現告訴她。

我將剩下半杯的冰水海灌喝完後，打算將剩下沒熔化的冰塊倒掉，怎料老媽卻在這時走進廚房。

「你不是感冒嗎？還喝冰的！而且剛睡醒喝冰水對身體很不好你知不知道，等你老了……」

拜託，饒了我吧……！



芷伶的班是從下午一點開始的，地點就是我們初戀的地方，也就是常去的那間樂器行。

有時後我會利用餐館中午休息的時間來找他，因為跟樂器行的老闆認識滿久了，而且這個時後也不會有啥客人，所以並不會防礙到她的工作。

我懷著愉快的心情，騎著愛車來到了樂器行，在將機車停在人行道上的停車格後，才發現老闆正坐在門口，板著一張臭臉抽著煙。

「嗨！你好。」

我主動上前打招呼，想問問發生什麼事讓他這麼鬱悶。他看見了我，吐了一口煙後，才勉強擠出個笑容。

「火龍啊！來練鼓嗎？」

「啊……」

到底是發生什麼事了，平常的他都會說「來找愛人的嗎？」，不然就是「要美眉嗎？我介紹櫃台小姐給你認識。」今天怎麼這麼開門見山，見到老客戶還馬上急著想賺錢。

「呃……對，來小練一下，你好像……不開心哩，發生啥事了？」

老闆沒說話，只是豎起姆指往身後的店內指了指，好像在對我說「進去看了就知道」。

一進店內，才驚覺我是不是走錯地方了，地上東西雜亂成一團，堆的到處都是，幾乎都是樂器的材料、配件，更還看見幾把摔斷的吉它，兩旁牆上的架子幾乎全掉下來，還砸壞了櫃台的玻璃矮櫃，雖然有清理過，但地上還是可看見一些細玻璃碎片。而芷伶拿著小板凳坐在一旁將這些散亂的雜物分類。

這邊到底發生什麼事了？這個問題我會作答，不難想像，一定是地震惹的禍。

發現我的來到，芷伶抿著嘴唇向我聳了聳肩表示無奈。

「我來幫妳。」

「謝謝！」

我於一旁取了一張小板凳，在芷伶的側面坐下。

「你剛睡醒對吧！」

「妳怎麼知道？」

「呵呵，換做是我，我也會想馬上回去再夢一下啊！怎樣，有什麼新發現嗎？」

「有！而且非常不得了，連他為什麼不會飛的謎底都解開了。」

「真的嗎？快跟我講吧！小聲點。」

芷伶說著，還瞄了一下店外的老闆，他正用手機激動的講著電話，一時之間還閒不下來的樣子，於是，我便利用這個空檔將剛剛的夢境概略的描述一遍。

可是，這回在述說夢境時，氣氛並不是非常愉快，因為芷伶聽到小沃雷卡的故事後，竟然紅了眼眶，還別過頭去偷偷的擦眼淚。

「好了別哭了，那都是過去的事了嘛！」

「你可以去寫小說了啦！夢就夢嘛！還加一堆誇張的形容詞，害人家愈聽愈難過……」

芷伶強顏歡笑的說，還打趣的搥了一下我的背。但我倒覺得不是我說故事的功力強，而是芷伶的想像力太豐富了。

「不行啦！我從國小開始作文分數都很爛耶！」

「你還真會說。」

「對啊！用說的比較簡單。」

「少來了，不提那個了啦！現在要恭喜你才對！」

「恭喜？為什麼？」

「三次的內容都不一樣，而且這麼有連貫性，表示這並不是夢啊！」

對呀！我也希望那不是夢。

「不是夢？那會是什麼？」

「表示真有其事啊！這有可能是心靈感應之類的。」

「那表示我有特異功能嘍？」

「說是特異體質還差不多吧！但你不覺得這很不得了嗎？」

芷伶的語氣愈來愈激動，我還「噓」的提醒她小聲點，以免驚動了心情正差的老闆。

「那表示龍真的存在，你想想看，如果那些文明似乎與我們差不多的龍突然出現在人類面前，而且數量還不少的話……」

聽芷伶這樣說，我好像感覺事情有點大條。但我一時還無法想像會是什麼情況。

「會怎樣呢？好像會很刺激的樣子。」

「可能會來場人類與龍族的大戰爭也說不定唷！」

這句話從女生口中說出來，好像不太恰當，通常的模式下不都是男孩子提出這種看法，然後被女孩子反駁嗎？

「不是吧！照現況看來，他們也存在滿久了，如果真會發生什麼事，早發生了吧！」

哎呀！我幹麻這樣打自己嘴巴，明明是我先希望龍們能出現在我面前的，不過，我真的不希望因此而發生戰爭啊！

「不對，這次有徵兆，我感覺一定會發生什麼事。」

「徵兆？什麼徵兆？」

看芷伶一臉肯定的樣子，不知道她又有什麼新的見解。

「你呀……！」

芷伶一手直指著我的鼻子。

「你就是那個徵兆，不然為什麼只有你夢到這種事，而不是別人？」

「哎唷！聽你愈說愈恐怖似的，只是夢而已不會怎樣啦！」

真的是這樣嗎？搞不好我內心深處其實是很希望能發生什麼不一樣的事吧！

「呵呵！好險你夢到的不是對地球有侵略性的異型生物。」

「如果是那樣我會很頭痛的。」

「不逗你了啦！反正若真的註定要發生什麼事，我們也沒辦法阻止。」

「嗯，只是做個夢就要爆發戰爭的話，地球不知滅亡幾百次了。」

是啊！我們都想太多了，這個夢就讓他這樣持續下去吧！只要能和芷伶這樣天天愉快的討論這些不可思議的事，那我就滿足了。

「等等……」

芷伶突然臉色有異，還抓著我的一隻手不放。

「怎麼了？」

「好像又開始搖了。」

搖？是指地震嗎？我試著去感覺，怎料，一場規模比早上還大的地震開始翻騰，這次就像是飛彈在我們身邊炸開似的，震的我們七暈八素，而且不知是房子亦或是地面，還發出很可怕的轟隆聲。

芷伶一時重心不穩，從板凳上跌落，他抓著我的手突然揪的好用力，我手背上被她的指甲刮出一條細細的血痕。

我趕緊站起要將芷伶扶起，卻見她身後的大型立式玻璃櫃正往她身上倒去。

當時我腦中一片空白，心中只有一個念頭──不可以讓她受傷。我飛撲向前，弓起身子將她護住，之後，我聽到一陣玻璃碎裂的巨大聲響，又好像有什麼東西擊中我的腦袋，接下來發生什麼事，我就記不得了。

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之一



　　這回我來到了像是籃球場這麼大的教室內，約莫二十頭左右的龍學生們一龍一席，坐在白鐵製的課桌椅上，那些桌子每張少說都有四呎長，難怪教室會這麼大。而這些龍學生們的老師正在教室前頭的白板上，他穿著一身像是制式的紅袍，爪子握住一支白板筆，滋滋作響地寫下一行又一行數學解題公式，並利用這些公式解出事先寫在一旁的題目。

　　有些學生很努力地將這些算式抄在自己的筆記本上，有些學生則心不在焉地胡亂塗鴨，更有些學生的心思已飄到教室外的操場上，看著一班正在進行球類競技活動課的班級，而正用手側拖著頭的沃雷卡也是漫不經心名單中的其中一個。

　　老師似乎不打算放過這些不專心的學生，因此刻意留下最後一題不做解答。

　　「諾頓同學，你上來解這一題。」

　　沃雷卡斜眼瞄了老師一眼，不假思索地脫口答道：

　　「我不會，你處罰吧！」

　　「你……」

　　老師氣得火冒三丈，將爪上持的白板筆掐到凹曲變型。

　　「放學後給我留下來，我有話對你說，現在給我到教室外面罰站去！」

　　班上頓時傳來一陣竊笑聲，沃雷卡則目露兇光地環視了四週，教室中立刻陷入一片死寂，連隔壁班同學打哈欠的聲音都聽的一清二楚。

　　原來沃雷卡在學校中是所謂的不良學生啊……打架滋事、上課不專心、對師長無禮，他的生活還真是灰暗啊……

　　沃雷卡漫不經心地走到教室外門邊，途中還打量了一位正趴在桌上呼呼大睡的同學。

　　也許他在想，為啥這傢伙睡成這樣都沒事，我就得出去罰站啊！

　　「也好，這邊視野更棒。」

　　他索性整頭龍倚靠在牆邊，雙手交叉於胸前，一副悠遊自若的樣子，嘴裡還輕聲啍著小調，完全看不出來他正在受罰。

　　這時，遠方的天空忽有一頭龍自天際飛行而過，像是黑夜中的一道曙光般吸引住沃雷卡的目光，他的視線開始迷茫，像是在思考什麼事一般，又像是懷著滿滿的憧憬。

　　他的表情登時陰沈下來，嘴裡的小調也沒心情再啍下去。

　　雖然很想嘲諷他兩句，但如果真的這麼做就太沒良心了，也許我是少數知道沃雷卡無法飛行的原因其中一人吧！懼高症，對長著翅膀的龍族來說，這還真是絕症吶！雖然並不會造成生命危險，但那肯定比死還難過上千百倍，至少我是這麼認為的。

　　不久後，操場上出現一頭穿著教職員專用紅色長袍的龍，他拿著一只銅鈴，猛力地搖得鏗咚作響，我猜那聲音應該是意味著下課的時間到了，因為在鈴聲響起的同時，校園內的分貝指數開始直線攀昇。

　　沃雷卡看著一位位同班同學提著背包從教室走出來，他們興高采烈地談論著放學要去哪玩之類的事，而每位同學經過沃雷卡身邊時，都有刻意迴避的感覺。

　　這就是平常作惡多端之龍的下場嗎？我雖然從來沒有體驗過那種被群眾排擠的心情是如何，但現在清楚地感覺到了。

　　那真的很不是滋味……

　　這時，一頭塊頭矮小，但肌肉健壯，鱗片顏色像是被火烤過一般褐色的龍，提著兩只背袋走向沃雷卡。

　　「報告老大，小弟哈薩德幫你拿袋子出來了耶。」

　　沃雷卡竟然當起老大來了，還收了小弟哩。不過這位小弟的年紀看起來和沃雷卡未免差別太大了吧！如果沃雷卡是高中生，一臉稚氣的哈薩得簡直就像畢業的小學生。

　　「再幫我拿一會兒，我還得去找那隻老頭。」

　　「幹麻理他啦，反正唸來唸去也是那幾句耶！」

　　「如果他叫你去你敢不去？」

　　「當然不敢！」

　　哈薩德很一臉肯定的樣子。

　　「那你是在吠什麼，欠扁嗎？」

　　「哎唷，我當然不敢，但老大你應該敢吧！你連威茲曼家族那幫惡龍都敢惹了耶，而且你老爸不是……」

　　「廢話真多！」

　　沃雷卡打斷哈薩德的話，露出一臉很不耐煩的表情。

　　「你在這等我，等等帶你去喝兩杯。」

　　「喝什麼？」

　　「酒啊！」

　　「耶，突然找我去喝酒，老大你有什麼企圖啊？」

　　「和你說些有趣的事，還有昨天交代你的東西順便拿給我。」

　　沃雷卡說完，轉身就走進教室，留下不停張望著天空，擔心會不會下紅雨的哈薩德獨自一龍在原地。

　　走進教室，老師已氣呼呼地在講台上等著訓話，也不等到沃雷卡走到他跟前，便開始淘淘不絕。

　　「我說你啊！也給我像樣一點，別以為……」

　　接下來的幾千字我決定將之省略掉，內容大致上和大家學校老師在訓學生時說的大同小異，諸如要肯上進啦、要尊師重道啦、要改過自新啦、要好好做龍啦等等。

　　「下次別再犯了，知道嗎？如果你還想畢業的話。」

　　「是是是，知道。」

　　老師啍的一聲將長袍的衣袖一甩，便走出教室，出門時還瞪了從剛剛就在偷聽的哈薩德一眼，嚇得哈薩德縮著龍翼曲著龍尾連聲賠不是。沃雷卡則尾隨在後，用爪子掏掏耳朵，好像要把剛結成的繭挖出來似的。

　　看著老師已走遠，哈薩德才道：

　　「早就叫老大你別進去受罪了耶。」

　　「你這龍真的很欠扁吶！」

　　沃雷卡直豎起尾巴，一副準備大展拳爪的樣子。

　　「你別生氣耶，那個……老大你的袋子。」

　　沃雷卡接過他的背包，側背在肩上，往操場另一端的校門口走去。

　　「走了，天都快黑了。」

　　「老大，今天別又去幹架了，我已經連續幫你帶九天的袋子回家了耶，今天再來就滿十天了耶！」

　　不是吧，沃雷卡真的這麼愛鬧事啊？

　　沃雷卡轉過頭瞪了哈薩德一眼。

　　「我今天若想打架，第一個先拿你開刀！」

　　「唉唷，老大你別嚇我耶……」

　　雖說沃雷卡對哈薩德老是左一聲欠揍，右一聲討打的，不過我看他們兩龍的感情還算不錯嘛！如果不是鱗色及長相有著明顯的差異，看起來就像親兄弟一樣。



　　沃雷卡的學校位於城鎮中的鬧區，一出校門便是整條街琳瑯滿目的商店，當然這些店都是以學生為主要消費族群開設的，諸如眼鏡行、文具行、體育用品店、小吃店、冷飲店，甚至是網路咖啡館也有。

　　這些龍也文明到有網際網路了嗎？我倒真想看看一頭龍坐在電腦前用爪子按著滑鼠的畫面。可惜沃雷卡對這似乎沒興趣，因為我看他家連電腦都沒有，也許網際網路在這裡才剛發展吧！

　　街上很熱鬧，商店中有龍進進出出的，小攤販前也都有幾頭龍在排隊購物，龍行道上有學生，也有攜家帶眷的；道路上的交通工具則是二輪的和四輪的都有，就是外觀和我們人類製造的不太一樣罷了；天上更有幾頭龍用翅膀當作交通工具哩！也許是這個原因，他們的電線設備似乎都地下化了。

　　放眼望去，熙熙攘攘的全都是龍實在是奇景啊！但不知為何，每次看到他們穿著衣服就覺得很奇怪，因為他們長著翅膀，必需在衣背上劃開兩條開口，才能讓翅膀穿過。而且就算沒著衣物的龍，也會戴只皮革或粗布製的防禦手套。從之前就想問了，他們為啥一定得戴著那手套？流行嗎？要使用爪子時還得脫掉不怕麻煩？

　　兩龍穿越過商店街，轉入一條小巷，雖說是小巷，也寬的足夠四頭龍併肩行走。這條小巷給我的感覺很糟糕，兩側的牆上被用彩色噴漆塗滿了各種奇怪的圖案和文字，地上到處都是垃圾；除此之外，牆上還佈滿了許多的爪痕，有深有淺，淺的少說有牛筋那麼粗，深的甚至把水泥底下的鋼筋都刨斷，感覺就是不良少年、地痞流氓的聚集地。

　　巷底有一對玻璃製的自動門，好像有做過特殊處理，從外面看不到裡面的狀況，門上掛著一塊畫了個圓木桶的看版，下方還寫了一排像是如尼文字的字母；當然，我看不懂，不過我猜那應該是這間店的名字，這裡應該就是沃雷卡他們的目的地了吧！

　　「老大，酒這東西可是很貴的耶，而且這家消費還不低耶，你確定要來這？」

　　「安啦，我有這個！」

　　沃雷卡從背袋中亮出一張白銀製的薄卡，卡片上頭畫有和那家店看板上一模一樣的圖型及文字。

　　「哇，這是貴賓卡耶！老大，你打哪弄來這玩意兒耶？」

　　「這張我老爸的，可以打折又可直接扣帳。」

　　「不會被發現嗎？」

　　「反正他常來，帳中偶爾多個一、二萬基爾他不會發現啦！」

　　基爾是他們的錢幣單位嗎？雖然不知道那是怎麼算的，可是光從字面上聽就覺得好貴呀！等等，我怎麼覺得這場景好像在哪見過，這不是少年漫畫中的紈褲子弟最擅長的事嗎？

　　兩龍正打算進入大門，玻璃門卻在這時被打開，一頭高近十五呎的紅鱗巨龍拎著一頭年輕的綠龍出現在門口。

　　我的天哪，這頭龍也太高大了吧！如果用人類的觀點來看，他至少有一層樓這麼高！

　　巨龍大腳一踹，像是踢皮球似的將那隻綠龍以拋物線踢飛，綠龍面朝下摔個灰頭土臉，摸著前顎直喊疼，便見巨龍破口大罵：

　　「再警告你最後一次，這邊不是給你這種窮學生進來鬼混的地方，下次再犯，看我廢了你的翅膀。」

　　沃雷卡身子震了一下，雙翼被廢之後會是什麼情況，我想在場沒有龍比他更瞭解吧！

　　巨龍接著掃視了沃雷卡兩龍一眼後，便轉身進了店內，自動門緩緩地關上。

　　綠龍從地上站起，卻又跛了一下，幸好及時扶住牆壁，不然就得再跌一次。他抬起那隻害他差點出洋相的左腳爪，輕轉一下裸關節，卻痛的咬牙，發現自己已扭傷，於是便改採爬姿跛跛跳跳地前進，嘴裡還唸唸有詞地離開了小巷。

　　「老大，我們真的進的去嗎？」

　　哈薩德看著那頭綠龍，好像深怕自己會落得和他一樣下場。

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之二



綠龍從地上站起，卻又跛了一下，幸好及時扶住牆壁，不然就得再跌一次，他抬起那隻害他差點出洋相的左腳，輕轉一下裸關節，卻痛的咬牙，發現自己已扭傷，於是便一路跌跌撞撞，嘴裡還唸唸有詞地離開了小巷。

「走吧！」

沃雷卡一步跨向前，令自動門叮叮作響地開啟，哈薩德咬著手套上的爪尖處露出擔心的樣子，他碎步跟著走進去，卻有所顧忌地回頭望著那綠龍已走遠的身影。

一進酒店，便見方才那巨龍正坐在門旁一張獨立出來的桌椅上飲著酒，店內燈光昏暗，龍們的細語聲不絕於耳，天井上音箱內正播放著類似藍調曲風的樂曲，混合著煙味與酒味的空氣在這當然也少不了。

店內的客人幾乎全是成年龍，值得一提的是，我這回發現分辦一頭龍是否成年的新方法，那就是他們頭上的龍角。仔細看看看週遭的龍，他們頭上的龍角是又粗又長，相較之下，沃雷卡及哈薩德的角就較細短。我不確定這樣分得不得體，不過真要說的話，看長相及體格就差不多知道年紀了。

也許是剛剛那場騷動所致，一些龍似乎正偷偷地觀望著沃雷卡與哈薩德這兩位不該出現於此地的學生。

吧台的酒保放下手上那只被他擦得吱吱作響的高腳杯，從一旁繞出，走上沃雷卡跟前。

「兩位小兄弟，我們這裡……」

不等他說完，沃雷卡便亮出那張貴賓卡在爪上晃了幾下，又啪的一聲放在那巨龍的桌上，此舉令哈薩德倒吸了一口涼氣。

巨龍以銳利的眼神盯著沃雷卡不放，而沃雷卡也無所畏懼地回瞪著他。

「我們來消費的，快帶路。」

酒保拿起白銀貴賓卡端詳了一會兒，便露出一臉和氣地道：

「這的確可在本店使用，但這卡是您的嗎？」

「不然會是搶來的嗎？需要我拿ID卡給你看嗎？」

酒保躬著身將卡片遞至沃雷卡面前，瞇著眼笑了笑。雖然他的眼睛從剛才到現在都是瞇著的。

「別忘了結帳時還得輸入卡片密碼，才能用記帳的方式付款，沒問題的話，兩位請跟我來。」

聽到這句話，巨龍便不再理會沃雷卡，自顧自的喝起酒來，酒保轉身領著兩龍從店內走去，而哈薩德卻仍然忐忑不安。

「老大，你知道密碼嗎？」

「不知道還敢帶你來嗎？你當我笨蛋不成！」

哈薩德自討沒趣地閉上嘴，而沃雷卡又從背包中淘出一只布袋，他輕晃了幾下，袋中發出細微的金屬撞擊聲。

「就算不知道，我還有這個。」

喂喂！沃雷卡，你不知道財不露白這個道理嗎！你看看一堆龍正盯著你的錢袋，你想被搶劫嗎？而且，我看你是真的不知道密碼吧！



總算平安地在店內找到位置坐下，哈薩德像是洩了氣的皮球似的攤軟在椅子上。

沃雷卡拿起桌上的菜單研究了一下，便拿起筆隨便勾了幾樣包含啤酒以及小菜，裝入一旁的信封袋中，置於桌角一隅。

「喂！小哈，我交代你買的東西，應該有帶來吧？」

哈薩德一副恍然大悟的表情，急忙搜尋著自己背包。

「有有有！當然有，挪，就是這個。」

沃雷卡接過一盒用熱縮套密封著的紙盒，上頭畫了一頭龍，正做著健美闊胸的動作，展露他那完美的肌肉曲線。

「這是新貨啊！要怎麼用？」

「『肌立壯E.O.』，鱗下注射，比之前口服的更有效果。」

那是增強肌肉的類固純藥物嗎？沃雷卡該不會對健美也有興趣吧……！

「嗯！這個不錯。」

沃雷卡將藥盒在爪上把玩幾回，便將之收入袋中。

「老大，你要和我說的有趣的事是什麼啊？」

「這麼急著想聽啊？」

「當然當然，因為我看老大話說時氣色神情奕奕的樣子，肯定是什麼好康的。」

「啍啍！包你聽了嚇一大跳。」

「求之不得耶老大。」

「我先問你個問題，你對人類這種傳說生物有什麼看法？」

等等，我沒聽錯吧！沃雷卡竟然提起人類，而且還加了傳說的謂稱，這是怎麼一回事啊？

「你指的是那種會使用邪惡魔法，還會帶來疫病與災難的生物嗎老大？」

「就是那種。」

「那只有在奇幻題材的作品才會出現耶！考古學家不也從來沒發現過人類的化石或遺跡嗎？人類只不過是我們龍空想出來的生物耶。」

這到底是怎麼一回事？簡直，就和我們的世界是呈完全相反的狀態，等等，我突然覺得頭好痛，好像有什麼重要的事忘記了，卻想不起來……

「我覺得人類其實是存在的。」

沃雷卡斬丁截鐵的說。

「耶？老大，你不是一向不相信這種怪力亂神的事嗎？怎麼突然……」

「我是不相信啊，但是……」

沃雷卡沈默了數秒鐘，而我的頭還是一樣痛之欲裂。

「但是，我最近一直做著一個奇怪的夢。」

「老大，今天的你怪怪的耶，一直說些不可能從你嘴裡說出來的話……」

「你倒底想不想聽，不想聽我不講了。」

「想聽，想聽，你快說吧！」

「連續三天，我夢見我變成一個人類，而且還和雌性的人類談一場戀愛。」

哈薩德一聽，噗一聲差點沒笑出來。

我突然感到一陣有如晴天霹歷的衝擊，在這個夢中，我完全清醒過來了，並不是睡一覺起來而不再作夢的那種清醒，而是在這個夢中，我記起了作夢前──也就是現實生活中的一切種種。

對！我是在作夢，而作這場夢前，我因為夢見了有關沃雷卡的新夢境，而去找芷伶分享，卻發生了地震，我為了保護芷伶而被玻璃櫃砸昏，自己有沒有受傷我並不知道，難道說，我已經死了嗎？

我仔細地感受一下自己到底身在何方，卻徒勞無功，我就像是幽靈一般，只是一個意識體，只能看到沃雷卡週遭發生的事，我甚至看不見自己的身體，也沒有辦法離開沃雷卡身邊，就像是無法脫離阿拉丁神燈的燈靈一樣，不！神燈精靈的情況都比我好太多，至少旁人看的見他，而且我也沒有給他人實現三個心願的能力。

這究竟是怎麼一回事？我有辦法停止作夢，回到屬於我的那個世界嗎？還是我真的慘遭不測了呢？我該不會一輩子都得跟在沃雷卡身邊吧……

我的思緒亂成一團，而沃雷卡和哈薩德的對話仍然持續進行著，他所說的那個人類以及那場戀愛，不是別人，正是我和芷伶所發生的事，這一切實在太過神奇，神奇到有點兒夢幻過頭了。

於是，我在心底先做個結論：我──蕭國榮是個人類，沃雷卡是一頭龍；我夢見了沃雷卡，沃雷卡也夢見了我；龍族在我們的世界是僅存在於傳說中的邪惡生物，人類在他們的世界也是只有在傳說中才會出現的邪惡魔法師；對我們人類來說，把龍族存在一事當真會被看成笑話，對沃雷卡他們龍族來說，把人類存在一事說出來會被當成神經病。

這到底是怎麼一回事啊！

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之三



也許是因為目前我處於意識體狀態，所有意念都是來的快，去的也快，我感覺花了好長的時間才讓心情平靜，但實際只用上像是光線一閃而逝般短暫的時間。

在嘗試過許多方法，仍然沒辦法從這個夢中醒來後，我才明白現在乾著急也沒用。說也好笑，不久前我還迫不及待地想要多夢一點，現在卻急著想回到現實中。

既來之，則安之，我就乖乖的把這場夢作完吧！該醒的時後自然會醒，一定是這樣沒錯。



哈薩德用爪摀著嘴，努力讓自己不笑出聲來，但他的臉也因憋笑而扭曲變型，沃雷卡自然看的出這點。

「很好笑是不是？啊？」

「不不！老大你誤會了耶，我沒那個意……噗哇哈哈。」

終於，哈薩德控制不住自己，笑倒在桌上，他不是不瞭解這一笑會有什麼下場，但憋笑是比忍痛還要困難上百倍的技巧，事實證明哈薩德辦不到。

沃雷卡額上青筋突現，拳握著爪子準備施刑，這時酒吧的服務生正好端菜上桌，救了哈薩德一條小命。

「抱歉打擾嘍，這是您們點的餐品，請讓我為您端上桌。」

服務生端來了一大桶啤酒及一只冰桶，以及三大盤冒著蒸氣的料理上桌，沃雷卡看看那些料理，突然臉色發青，雖然他的臉本來就是青色。

「這些菜誰點的？」

「老大，那是你點的，菜單我可是碰也沒碰耶！噗哈，哎唷！肚子好痛……」

沃雷卡瞪了哈薩德一眼，又不客氣地對服務生發問：

「喂！這些料理叫什麼來著？」

服務生的臉色似乎因此有點難看，但還是滿敬業地僵著笑臉。

「那我介紹一下嘍，首先這是北麥啤酒，兩位在電視上應該都有看過廣告吧！這酒……」

「酒我知道，我問的是菜！」

「……好的，這是清蒸犰狳、萌萌猿尾巴熱炒以及小胡狼肋排。」

沃雷卡沈默，一語不發。

「那麼，兩位還有什麼吩咐嗎？」

沃雷卡猶豫一會兒，才道：

「你們有炒麵麵包嗎？」

「那是什麼東西？」

服務生不解地問，那是他從來沒聽過的食物名稱。

「啍！想也知道沒有……」

當然不會有好不好！你以為這裡是人類的餐館嗎？

「算了，那我再加點一盤藍厥菜熱炒，你們這次怎麼沒有附長麵包啊？」

「加點的部份稍候會為你端上桌嘍，長麵包在吧咍旁的保溫箱裡，可能就要請您自取嘍！」

「好了，沒你的事了，快走開。」

我突然聽到服務生的防禦手套內傳來掐指發出的「卡拉」聲，我想他八成是對沃雷卡的態度很不滿吧！不過，他也算是明智之龍，不想因為這點事讓他丟了飯碗，便默默地退開。

沃雷卡酌了一杯北麥啤酒，咕嚕地喝一口，便向坐在對面，一臉怯生生的哈薩德道：

「笑夠沒？」

「抱歉老大，你別生氣耶！」

沃雷卡又大飲一口啤酒。

「我沒生氣，快喝吧！」

哈薩德一副不可置信的樣子，對沃雷卡這次消氣的速度之快感到詭異。

「老大，這些菜是……？」

「幫你點的，快吃不然涼了。」

哈薩德抓起那隻籃球這麼大，鼠騷味極重，但卻有一絲淡淡甘甜味的清蒸犰狳，脫下防禦手套後，用龍爪開始卸除犰狳身上的甲殼。

「老大，你今天怎麼對我這麼好，請我有吃有喝的，連我笑成這樣你也不追究耶。」

沃雷卡仍然喝著啤酒，不！應該說現在桌上的東西只有啤酒他敢下肚吧！

「先不管你信不信，聽我說完再做結論！」

接下來，沃雷卡開始述說他的夢境，也就是這三天來我所發生的事。不過這些事的時間點，幾乎都是發生在早上的時段，也就是平常我在餐館做的開店前置工作，以及請假那天找芷伶去茶棧發生的事。

雖然說這些事我都耳熟能詳，但從一頭龍口中說出來感覺還真是奇特。想到我的隱私都被沃雷卡看光，瞬間覺得滿難為情的。不過我好像也偷看到他不少，算是禮尚往來吧……

「這夢真的滿奇怪的耶老大！你平常真的對人類完全沒研究嗎？」

「廢話，我光應付威茲曼家族那些廢物都沒時間了。」

「如果這是真的話，那人類和我們想像中的落差很大耶！」

「嗯，他們不會魔法，而且和傳說中描述的一點都不像。」

「這真是個了不起的發現耶老大！不過，他們有可能在地球上嗎？」

地球？他難道他們也是住在地球上？這怎麼可能。

「這點，那位雌性人類有做假設，我覺得還滿合理。」

「什麼假設？」

「你聽過四維空間嗎？」

四維空間！這不是芷伶提出的那件事嗎……

天哪！我這才想到，沃雷卡既然夢到我和芷伶的事，那他也許早就發現一件事實，所以才會這麼肯定人類的存在──那就是我們在談論沃雷卡的事，已經被他夢到了……

我似乎覺得事情愈來愈有趣，我想我應該可以算算沃雷卡作夢的時間點，然後嘗試跟他做溝通之類的，例如……

「老大，既然那個人類可以夢到你，你也可以夢到他，那你們為何不試試看跟他溝通，搞不好會很有趣耶！」

「要怎麼溝通？我又不知道他啥時會作夢。」

「可以試試留紙條之類的方法，寫個紙條在自己常常會看到的地方，他若看到，應該也會照做的耶。」

嗯！這個方法不錯，不過……

「你想害我被笑死嗎？寫紙條和人類溝通，我會成為全龍族的笑柄！」

說的好，這也是我的心聲。

「而且，我在夢中聽的懂他們說的話，但看不懂他們的文字，對方一定也一樣啦！」

「哎唷！老大，你愈說我愈覺得恐怖了，搞不好那個人類正在作夢看你耶！」

答對了，但沒有獎品。

「對！也順便看看你這頭白痴龍，醒來好和他女友消遣你。」

突然，酒吧內起了些騷動，有幾頭穿著同樣款式的皮製上衣，背上繡著藍白兩邊盾形圖案，手上還持著槍械的龍在門口張揚著。

沒多久，原本是播放音樂的音箱，變成了他們的廣播器。

『據報有通輯犯逃到這一帶，請各位配合臨檢，在坐位上別動，並出示個人ID卡或相關證件。』

「啍！真掃興，難得來喝個酒還遇到憲兵。」

沃雷卡抱怨著，該不會他們口中說的通輯犯指的就是沃雷卡吧……不！我愈想愈沒那個可能，沃雷卡頂多只是個不良少年而已嘛！

----------


## VARARA

人龍兩者的觀點都挺完善的^^
很難歸類這種文體架構算是哪一個人稱...
看起來是第一，可是許多地方用第三來解釋更好。
第一次看到這種文章ＸＤ興奮...
很期待兩者是用哪種方式連絡ＸＤ


VARARA

----------


## a70701111

小火龍連這裡都開始進攻拉……
我最近迷上畫圖，寫文的部分倒是變少了。
看來我還是需要加油。
不過同時寫兩邊的文章，可能會變的異常的忙喔，小火龍要注意自己的身體阿。
還有阿……文章的間隔要注意一下，不然很有可能會被MISS掉喔。
一天之內最多更新兩次，不過在狼板可能只能更新一次左右。
因為讀者並不會每天都上來，所以更新的部分可能需要一些技巧了。
文章的龍與人的分別，看起來也很清楚的樣子。
不過說真的，您寫這篇的動力是在哪裡呢？
讓我有點好奇呢……
沒回的獸也挺多的，所以就不要放在心上阿。
下一篇要加油喔。
BY.小迪 2008/7/18

----------


## 小火龍

to巴薩查：
這篇一直沒回啊 囧
應該說數量滿多的 等看完才回

觀點來說不會很奇怪啦
當作第一人稱但是主角是個雙重人格角色(誤)?
第一章因為還要交代夢境
所以若是處理的不好的話
看起來會稍微混亂
如果讓眾獸有這種感覺出現
表示火龍功力還不到家@@
不過這情況在第二章之後就會好很多嘍

to小迪：
小火龍連這裡都開始進攻拉……
正確來說是開始侵略XD
我最近迷上畫圖，寫文的部分倒是變少了。
看來我還是需要加油。
畫圖也不錯啊
就某方面來講
畫圖比寫作有趣的多呢
不過同時寫兩邊的文章，可能會變的異常的忙喔，小火龍要注意自己的身體阿。
還有阿……文章的間隔要注意一下，不然很有可能會被MISS掉喔。
間隔？MISS掉？
那是什麼東西@@
一天之內最多更新兩次，不過在狼板可能只能更新一次左右。
因為讀者並不會每天都上來，所以更新的部分可能需要一些技巧了。
有這種規定嗎@@
一天只能更新最多兩次啊……
是怕佔系統資源嗎？
火龍是一天只會更新一篇上去啦
不過修改內容也算嗎？
最近感覺狼版的速度比以前慢很多了呢
文章的龍與人的分別，看起來也很清楚的樣子。
不過說真的，您寫這篇的動力是在哪裡呢？
讓我有點好奇呢……
真要說動力的話
可能是火龍的龍魂又覺醒了吧XD
人→龍→蛙→龍
這算哪種型態的進化呀？
其實好久以前就想寫以龍為題材的小說了
只是那時功力不到家
不過現在應該稍微沒問題了吧
雖然不是頂好
至少還看得懂在寫什麼XD
沒回的獸也挺多的，所以就不要放在心上阿。
下一篇要加油喔。
已經很習慣沒回文了啦XD
而且火龍在狼版算新獸
會這樣也是正常

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之四



「唷！現在的學生還真有錢啊！上酒店咧。」

一位憲兵經過沃雷卡和哈薩德的包廂，隨口調促幾句。

沃雷卡和哈薩德沒多做理會，只是掏出ID卡讓他查驗。

「哈薩德．佈雷思，那是你的名字嗎？」

「嗯。」

哈薩德隨口應一聲，似乎對他相當不滿，連正眼也瞧他一眼，仍繼續啃著那隻已被他吃一半的犰狳。

「跩的很咧！我給你十秒鐘把防禦手套戴上，不然我要開罰單嘍！」

什麼？沒穿戴防禦手套要開罰單，在他們的世界有這種規定啊？困惑我已久的防禦手套之謎終於解開，也難怪所有的龍時時刻刻都戴著，但龍爪可是龍們吃飯的傢伙耶，連這也要限制，我看這憲兵是故意找麻煩吧！

「憲兵先生，這也太無理了耶！戴著手套叫我怎麼吃這犰狳啊？」

對呀！這長的像穿山甲的東西，不挖開他的硬殼，就算龍牙再硬也沒幾頭龍敢直接咬吧！

「你不會用刀叉嗎？這麼野蠻還用爪吃咧！要不要我送你去調教所學學禮儀？」

哈薩德一肚子火，卻又礙於身份不敢發作。這酒吧雖然有準備刀叉，但並不是每個來消費的龍都喜歡使用，我看看其它包廂的龍，也有直接用爪子切開排餐在吃呀！不過他們現在正一個個默默地將手套戴上就是了，好像深怕會惹出不必要的麻煩。

「小哈，快戴上他就拿你沒輒，別浪費時間跟他周旋。」

哈薩德露出一臉為難的樣子，好像很不甘心他老大就這樣算了，不過若你是聰明龍，還是乖乖照做吧！

「算了，喝酒先……」

哈薩德不情願地套上防禦手套，拿起容量有二公升啤酒杯一口氣喝至見底。

憲兵點點頭，好像很滿意的打算走開，卻又猛然回頭。

「喂！那個叫雷沃卡的，你好像有點面熟咧。」

喂！你叫錯人家的名字嘍！

「沃雷卡．諾頓，才剛看過ID卡還能叫錯，你的記性真不錯。」

週圍傳來一陣竊笑聲，似乎很多龍都看不慣這憲兵的行徑，不過這一下也讓那憲兵氣的冒火。

「好，沃雷卡．諾頓，我懷疑你的身份和某件案子有關，命令你跟我回局裡做調查，不得有異議。」

沃雷卡一聽，重重地將啤酒杯碰的一聲摔放在桌上。天哪！我好像聞到火藥味了。

「怎樣，想拒補咧？這會令你的罪行加重唷！」

憲兵幾乎是用吼的，我似乎聽到了龍嘯。這下全酒吧的龍目光都往此處集中過來，頓時喧鬧成一片。

我發現不管在什麼時代，什麼世界，都會有像這種以公務之名行一己之私的混帳官員，憲兵在這個世界的職權應該和我們人類世界的警政機關差不多吧！一個警政人員怎能這樣不分清紅皂白地抓人，是我都快忍受不住了，何況是脾氣火爆的沃雷卡。

也許我現在只是個意識體的關係，感官變得相當滿敏銳，我聽到遠處有憲兵說了這樣的一句話：「快去制止那個笨蛋。」接著，就有二位憲兵朝這個方向奔來。

「懷特，你在幹什麼？」

一名憲兵喝了那與沃雷卡起爭執，被稱為懷特的憲兵一聲。

「威格拉夫前輩，我懷疑這個小鬼有問題咧。」

威格拉夫望了沃雷卡一眼，卻怔一下身子。

「笨蛋，你知道他是誰嗎？」

會是誰？我突然很好奇，沃雷卡這麼有名氣啊！

「我哪知道他是誰？只覺得他很面熟，而且還很囂張咧，一定有問題。」

「算了，你給我回去！」

威格拉夫一把抓住懷特，推至一旁，接下來他做的動作卻令眾龍傻了眼。

威格拉夫躬著身，一爪平置胸前，展開了龍翼，向沃雷卡行個官禮。他的這雙翼可真是美啊！在看見他這對龍翼之前，我一直將龍翼與惡魔翅膀做直接的聯想，但現在我完全改觀。威格拉夫的鱗色有如夕陽色彩般的橘，他的雙翼完全展開後，有他的身子四倍寬，上頭半透明的肉膜發出鮮明晶亮的光澤，好似披掛了一褸薄紗那般優美，整體輪廓卻又有一股雄壯威武的氣息，這簡直是造物主的傑作啊！

「公子，很抱歉讓您受驚了。」

沃雷卡似乎懶得理他，什麼話也沒說。接著，威格拉夫收起雙翼，回頭便對懷特一邊推打，一邊施以拳爪，嘴裡還細聲說道：

「白痴，他是諾頓議長家的公子，前天還在雲界山鬧過事，別和我說你不記得。」

「我哪知道咧……」

真是語不驚龍死不休，沃雷卡他爸竟然是更高層的官員，我就覺得一個學生哪可能這麼有錢，還膽敢四處鬧事，原來是有老爸罩啊！

三位憲兵急忙離開沃雷卡的包廂，離去前威格拉夫還轉過頭來向沃雷卡點個頭，以示歉意。

「真不愧是老大，看那憲兵知道你父親身份後就變成龜兒子似的。」

沃雷卡啍的一聲，雙手插在胸前，一隻腳跨上了椅子。

「這有什麼光榮，他怕的是我老爸，不是我。」

憲兵們在搜察作業一無所獲，還差點招惹到官員的情況下，像一群喪家犬似地離開酒吧，看他們慌張的樣子，只差沒有夾著龍尾逃跑吧！我想那個仗勢欺龍的懷特回去肯定有他好受嘍！

然而，沃雷卡的身份也漸漸開始在酒吧中傳開。

「兩位小公子，這是您加點的藍厥菜熱炒以及長麵包。」

這回來的不是服務生，而是酒保親自出馬。他手上那盤藍厥菜正流著藍色的菜汁還冒著泡，這種植物我第一次看過。

「嗯，放著就好。」

「好的，關於剛剛那件事，希望您不要介意，今天的酒菜，敝店完全免費招待。」

沃雷卡皺著眉角懷疑地望了酒保一眼。

「是那些憲兵不長眼，又不關你的事。」

「千萬別這麼說，若不是敝龍沒認出公子您的身份，也不會讓那些憲兵亂來。」

「我能拒絕嗎？」

「請千萬別這麼做，敝龍會很困擾的。」

「隨你便，別讓我老爸知道就好。」

似乎不喜歡這樣的阿諛奉承，沃雷卡別過頭不再理他。

「當然當然，那麼，恕敝龍先告退。」

酒保低著頭，彎著腰，畢恭畢敬地退下。

「老大，他說免費招待耶！那要不要再多點些吃的，這邊的東西超讚的耶！」

哈薩德喜出望外地說，他脫下手套繼續吃著那隻犰狳，還用爪子插了一塊猴子尾巴一口將之下肚。

「那些已經夠你吃的，還加點？」

那三盤料理一看就知道是兩龍份，換作是我，光是半隻犰狳就吃不完了，如果我有勇氣吃的話，真要說的話，我覺得萌萌猿尾巴熱炒看起來還比較像人在吃的，不不，吃猴子也滿奇怪的，但我真想看看萌萌猿長什麼樣子，會像牠的名字一樣很「萌」嗎？不過看他尾巴簡直快和牛腿一樣粗，我想也萌不到哪去。

自從憲兵離開，沃雷卡似乎生著悶氣而不再說話，哈薩德也只是不斷地狼吞虎嚥著，除了不斷讚嘆那些料理之外，兩龍並無其他話題。害我只能悶在一旁乾瞪眼。

「吃飽喝足，該閃了。」

在哈薩德吐下最後一塊胡狼骨頭後，沃雷卡早就喝光所有啤酒，有點醉意地在那等候著哈薩德。

沃雷卡起身，拿了桌上帳單後，兩龍便拍拍屁股離去。

「整桶酒幾乎都我喝的，真不知道你是來吃飯還喝酒。」

那一桶啤酒我看少說也有二十公升的容量，沃雷卡能喝這麼多實在令我傻眼，我想他們說酒會貴的原因，其實不是因為取得不易，而是需求大太吧！

「哎唷！老大，那是因為你點了這麼多吃的耶！你又不敢吃，當然是我吃耶！」

「誰說我不敢吃！我只是……不想吃……」

沃雷卡似乎真的醉了，我看他走路有點搖搖晃晃的，昨天看他受重傷也沒晃的這麼嚴重。

「兩位公子要走了嗎？」

酒保從匆匆地從吧台走出來說道。而沃雷卡僅是將帳單遞交給他，並無有所回應。

「老伯，謝謝你的招待耶！」

「別這麼說，兩位能來光臨已是敝龍的榮幸，路上請小心。」

離去前經過門口那頭巨龍的席前，那巨龍雖然沒起身，卻低著脖子向他們行禮，我看他前顎都快貼上桌面了。

沃雷卡他老爸官位真有這麼大嗎？但我看他家滿僕素的，並不像是達官貴人的宅邸呀！

「叮──！叮！」

關上的自動門因上頭的鈴噹發出了清脆的聲響，似乎也在向離去的客人道別。外頭天色已暗，酒吧外頭點起五顏六色的霓虹燈，將外的地面及牆上照的七彩繽紛，方才來時，牆上那些令我覺得不舒服噴漆畫，在這樣的氣氛下，竟有了一種奇妙的美感。

但再往前看去，似乎所有的羅曼帝克都被破壞怠盡，有四頭兇神惡煞的龍並排在一起，堵死了小巷的唯一去路，而這四頭龍的其中三頭，竟是我在第一個夢境中見過的。

「很悠閒嘛！還有心情來這喝酒。」

那頭我沒見過的龍開口說話了，他的塊頭是四頭龍中最大，也是最結實的一頭，而從他說話的語氣聽來，應該不像是來打個招呼這麼單純。

哈薩德見狀，連忙急走到沃雷卡身前，攤開雙手，擺出護主的架勢。

「耶？你是……威茲曼家族的七大守護者之一……」

看來沃雷卡又要連莊了……今天是第十天嗎？

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之五



「毒之守護者，普斯坦……」

哈薩德唸出這串名字時，聲音好像有些顫抖，這頭紫色的龍就是威茲曼家族的七大守護者之一嗎？他的塊頭足足高了另外三隻嘍囉半呎多，鱗片的顏色似乎像是他的稱號一般，帶著劇毒的紫，他還穿著一件黑到發亮的皮衣，衣上有許多暗袋，裡頭似乎有什麼東西發出閃閃寒光。

「連守護者都出動，應該不是來聚會的吧！」

沃雷卡表情突然嚴肅起來。

「說對了，我們是來聚會沒錯！不過主角是你呢，我們家三少爺前些日子承蒙你照顧，現在正在醫院渡假呢！」

果然是來報仇的，不妙！普斯坦好像自衣袋中取出什麼東西，冷不防地朝他們擲去，動作快到肉眼幾乎跟不上速度，快閃開呀！沃雷卡。

沃雷卡趕緊抓著哈薩德往一旁倒去，飛擲過來的匕首狀暗器「咻」地一聲在沃雷卡耳邊呼嘯而過，劃破龍鱗擦出一道細細的傷口。由於事出突然，沒反應過來的哈薩德跌個四爪朝天，地面似乎抗議著他們的粗暴，發出了微微的震動。被閃開的暗器筆直地往後方酒吧玻璃門飛去，「霹」的一聲，一片門被暗器刺出個坑洞，周圍立即佈滿一圈圈如同蜘蛛網般的裂痕。

「好過份耶！竟然搞偷襲，你們講不講理啊……！」

哈薩德狼狽地從地上爬起，氣憤地說。

「想和我們講道理嗎？那也要看你有沒有那個程度，不過，你還是先擔心你老大的安危吧！」

不好，對方既然是毒之守護者，那匕首可能帶有毒性，沃雷卡擦去側臉小傷口上的血跡，卻見血跡中帶著不應該存在的紫色液體。

「那東西有毒……」

不知是酒醉還是毒性發作快，沃雷卡踉蹌退了一步，哈薩德急忙上前扶住。

「老大，你別嚇我耶……」

「沒事，只是有點麻……」

笨蛋，會麻的表示毒性開始擴散了好不好，你還說沒事！

「現在情況很不妙，去找另外兩個來。」

沃雷卡用微弱到像是蚊子振翅聲般輕聲說著，看來這位毒之守護者並不好惹，連這麼好戰的沃雷卡也想討救兵。

「耶？可是，他們堵死出路，沒辦法離開耶！」

「笨，進酒吧找那老狐狸借電話不會？」

「好，我知道了，老大你要小心耶！」

「我會拖住時間，快去。」

我發現沃雷卡在此時變的非常冷靜，雖然嘴裡說不妙，不過我怎麼感覺他好像有點興奮啊？

普斯坦做了個手勢，三名嘍囉便朝沃雷卡走去，他們一臉不懷好意地，像是要把沃雷卡他們一口吃掉的餓狼似的。

沃雷卡舉起雙爪擺出應戰姿勢，而哈薩德躡爪躡足的一步步慢慢往酒吧門口退去。

「那小個子想逃走，先抓住他。」

普斯坦一眼便看穿沃雷卡等龍的技倆，一聲令下，三名嘍囉一躍而起，兩頭衝至沃雷卡面前，而另一頭拍動龍翼飛起，撲向哈薩德。

一頭龍張開長滿利牙的嘴往沃雷卡脖子咬去，沃雷卡及時出爪，掐住他的咽喉，而另一頭此時卻揮舞著卸去手套的利爪，朝沃雷卡攻去。

我似乎聽到風壓帶來的咻咻聲，眼看沃雷卡就要吃下這一爪，下一秒，沃雷卡竟然一個使勁，將那隻被他抓住咽喉的龍脖子一扯，像是旱地拔蔥一般舉起離地，替他接下了這一爪，同伙的龍爪在他頸上留下三道深可見骨的爪痕，只聽見一聲哀嚎，像是噴泉一般的鮮血從他被切斷的頸動脈飛濺出。

這一幕實在殘忍到令我寒毛發直，但我卻很想繼續看下去，能看到龍打架實在是千載難逢的機會呀！

「小哈，當心了！」

沃雷卡自顧不暇，無法掩護哈薩德，追擊哈薩德的那龍自牆上扯下一根鏽蝕的鐵棍，以劃破長空之勢，像是流星般一棒刺向哈薩德。

哈薩德在千鈞一髮之際接住了鐵棒，卻因衝力太強被那龍壓制在地上，他的腹部被施以重壓，哇的一聲吐了一地滲了啤酒的肉泥。

呃……那看起來好像很痛的樣子，難得能來吃一餐好料的，這下全泡湯嘍！

「小哈──！」

沃雷卡驚呼，他一把抓住那頭正張牙舞爪的嘍囉，朝他腹部施以一記頭鎚，普通的頭鎚頂多能只帶來對方的痛楚，但若是頭上長角的便不是這麼單純，那龍胸口被沃雷卡的龍角刺出二個可以塞入鵝卵這麼大的洞，他痛的吼叫一聲，便按著傷處不支倒地。

壓制住哈薩德的龍也沒閒著，他高舉起鐵棒，往哈薩德腦門刺去。

完了，這一刺，不死也剩半條命……

說時遲，那時快，就在眾龍加上我一人都覺得大局已定之際，酒吧的玻璃門突然炸裂，坐在裡頭那頭巨龍突然衝出，揮動他那像石柱般的龍拳，一拳將壓在哈薩德身上那頭龍毆飛。

說是毆飛分毫不假，那拳扎扎實實地打在他臉上，接著便看見他吐出唾液加鮮血，整頭龍朝受力方向呈拋物線飛出，重重摔在普斯坦身旁。

又是拋物線……難道這那巨龍的必殺技就是打出完美的拋物線嗎？比如說什麼「拋物線攻擊」亦或是「拋繡球拳」之類的，天哪！我想出來的招式名怎麼這樣土里土氣的……

「你……」

沃雷卡欲言又止，將原本要說的話吞回去。想道謝就豪爽的說出來嘛，又不會少塊肉，這麼死愛面子幹啥？

「多謝你相救耶，很壯的大叔……」

哈薩德從地上緩緩爬起，還甩晃了幾下腦袋。

巨龍掃視了現場一眼，氣得從鼻孔噴出兩道火苗。

「把門打壞的是哪一個？」

不就是你嗎？

來犯的四龍此時只剩普斯坦還紋風不動地站著。

「打壞的門，我們威茲曼家族會負責賠償，今天我們是來找那隻雞算私帳，希望你別插手。」

「雞？」

巨龍不解地問，現場並沒有什麼雞呀！

「誰不會飛我就說誰嘍！」

「你說什麼──！」

沃雷卡臉像是被繼子激怒的後母般瞬間垮下來。

「有雙翼還飛不起來，你不配當頭龍，當隻雞還比較適合。」

「混帳！」

沃雷卡氣的冒火，正要發作，卻被巨龍一爪欄下。

「這桀傲不遜的小子交給我處置，我要揍爛他那雙嘴。」

「放開我！」

沃雷卡使勁地要將巨龍的爪自肩上移走，卻被他的蠻力往一旁推開。

「竟敢說我是雞，好，看我吃了你這條小蚯蚓。」

巨龍氣憤地說道。沃雷卡一聽愣了一下，他抬頭一看，才發現在場最生氣的並不是他自己。那頭巨龍兩眼充滿血絲，嘴裡還不斷冒出朵朵的火焰及褸褸黑煙，這下我終於見識到什麼叫做氣的冒火。

難道這大塊頭也飛不起來嗎？姆，我想也是，這傢伙全身都肌肉都發達，論體型可說難逢敵手，但他的龍翼卻比沃雷卡小了一個尺吋，這種比例就算再大的決心與努力也飛不起來吧！

「哎呀呀！幹麻對號入座呢？」

普斯坦苦笑道，無奈的摀著臉猛搖頭。

----------


## Owla

老實說...有一點小急呢~

畢竟都第二章了劇情還沒到預告的交換身體

使敝獸看的很緊張呢

不過~由此也能看出作者不是很隨便的去寫這篇文章

而是細心的去經營~慢慢的導出前因後果

使讀者也能調理清晰而又不會使文章像流水帳般乏味

能讓讀者想快點知道接下來的劇情

那麼這個作者已經成功了~XD

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之六



巨龍一聲撕吼，揮舞著可以一拳打死一頭牛的巨拳往普斯坦攻去，他每走一步，地面就發出碰碰巨響，片刻後，巨龍已欺近普斯坦身前，他大拳一揮，卻見普斯坦輕輕一蹬，悠遊自若地避開這一擊。同一時間，普斯坦取出三把匕首，瞄準巨龍的頭、胸、腹三處同時擲出。

巨龍一爪打落正面的匕首，避開迎面射來的另一把，卻被另第三把匕首刺中腹部，他吃痛地低吼一聲，低頭看去，將那把深插入腹的匕首拔出，卻見自刀傷處噴灑出來的血液，像是潑撒在地上的沸水般，冒出陣陣清煙。

這是怎麼回事，他的血液溫度有這麼高嗎？

「這點毒是傷不了我的！」

巨龍將匕首朝普斯坦擲出，而後者熟練地將匕首接住。

「哎呀呀！沒想到你竟然有火龍的血統，真教人意外呢！」

普斯坦愉快的笑著，一點也不像是感到意外的樣子。

颼颼，風劃破空氣的聲音不知從何處傳出。

「後面──！」

沃雷卡急喊道，我還沒搞清楚發生什麼事之時，一塊外觀為弦月型，材質像是金屬薄板的物體，從巨龍背後的空中疾速射向他肩頭。

下一秒，已見那塊金屬板的物體扎扎實實地嵌入巨龍的肩膀，巨龍痛的發出一聲狂嘯，震得巷子兩側水泥牆嗄茲作響。

從外觀看來，那金屬板像是一只迴力鏢類投擲道具，而且是周邊都磨得鋒利的那種，而這只迴力鏢長如人類巴掌寬的一翼，已有三分之二插在巨龍體內，我看八成連骨頭也砍斷了……

但他是什麼時後丟出這只迴力鏢的？我敢發誓從開打到現在，他的每一個動作我都沒有看漏。

「既然毒沒有用，那就讓你失血過多死好了。」

普斯坦的聲音仍然輕鬆愉快，做出這種事還能面帶微笑，我真懷疑他的良心是不是被狗啃光了。

在一旁的沃雷卡看了直搖頭，他像是發現什麼事，望向身後，發現哈薩德已在酒吧內，而酒保正在他一旁面露愁容地撥打著電話。

沃雷卡再回頭看了巨龍一眼，他的腳下已匯聚了一池小血塘，整頭龍沐浴在高溫的血液發出的霧氣中。接著，沃雷卡便跑進了酒吧。

喂！你也一樣很沒良心啊！

「那就麻煩你們了。」

這時，酒保正好通完電話，他掛上話筒，面向沃雷卡匆忙地道：

「兩位快點從另一個出口離開，你們要聯絡的人，敝龍會盡快聯絡。」

「老大！我把他們的號碼給他了。」

沃雷卡瞪了哈薩德一眼，投以責備的眼神，讓哈薩德驚的縮了一下身子。

「算了，另一個出口在哪？」

沃雷卡往一處擠滿著慌張離去的客人之方向望去。

「從那出去太慢了。」

酒保舉起爪指著位於另一側的洗手間方向。

「從那邊過去經過洗手間後可看到一置物間，置物間內還有另一扇通往另一條巷子的門。」

「好，小哈我們走。」

「等等……」

酒保喝止住轉頭就跑的兩龍，沃雷卡不耐煩地瞪了他一眼。

「要叫他們到哪會合？」

「就說老地方見。」



離開了酒吧，沃雷卡和哈薩德出現在另一條窄到只夠容一頭龍通行的防火巷，那裡地上佈滿了積水及苔蘚，不時還傳出一陣像是排水溝的惡臭。一隻老鼠突見這兩頭龐然大物，棄下剛偷來的半條火腿腸，沒命的往排水管孔隙裡鑽去。

「噢……巴哈姆特大王啊……」

哈薩德雙爪抓著頭，板著一副像是剛回家卻發現屋子糟竊的頹喪臉孔。

「有夠噁心耶，早知道就穿戰靴出門了……」

哈薩德抬起一隻腳，粘稠發黑的液體從他腳底板像沙拉脫般滴落下來，腳爪上還掛著一簇像是海藻的苔蘚植物。

覺得噁心的不只哈薩德，連我也快受不了啦！我盡量不把視線放在地面上，但兩旁牆上的景觀也好不到哪去，那些從抽油煙機排煙孔滴流下來的油漬，甚至結成一條條長滿疣的臘狀固體，我想我可能會一陣子不敢去吃苦瓜了。萬幸的是我並不用腳踩地面，不然一定會瘋掉……

「噢！巴哈姆特大王啊……」

一路走著，哈薩德不斷唸著這句奇怪的話，我想那應該和「我的老天爺啊」差不多的意思吧！

還好這條巷子並不長，兩龍很快地便穿越此處，來到了校門口前的大街上，一出巷子，便看到通往酒吧的那條巷子口外圍滿了一堆看熱鬧的龍們，看來巨龍和普斯坦戰鬥造成的騷動已引起大家的注意。

一頭手上提著大包小包的便當及飲料的龍，沒注意到突然從小巷子衝出來的沃雷卡，兩龍撞個滿懷，那龍跌坐在地上，便當及飲料全翻撒一地，而沒被撞倒的沃雷卡卻破口大罵：

「混蛋，你這走路不長眼的。」

那龍看著滿地已沒辦法再吃的食物，還被臭罵一頓，他氣的咬牙。

「你這龍怎麼這樣啊！衝出來撞的可是你耶！你給我賠錢來！」

「嘍唆！」

沃雷卡回罵了一句，掉頭就走，那龍卻一把抱住沃雷卡的腿不放。

「不準跑！給我賠錢！」

「煩死了！」

沃雷卡一腳將他的手踢開，腳上的尖爪還在他手臂內側留下一道傷痕。

「死要錢的，拿去！」

沃雷卡隨意從錢包中抓了一把錢幣，叮叮咚咚地丟在他面前。

「喂！這是怎樣，你太看不起龍了吧！」

沃雷卡一氣之下脫去防禦手套，亮出閃閃寒光的龍爪，架在那龍的脖子上。

「再吵就砍了你──！」

「對不起，請放過我……」

那龍瞄了一下沃雷卡的利爪，打了個哆唆。

「啍！」

沃雷卡將他甩開，正要離去，怎料那頭龍卻放聲大喊：

「憲兵！快來呀！這邊有龍在街上露出爪子要脅我！憲兵！」

他這一喊，頓時附近的龍都將目光集中過來，而沒想到原本在那群圍觀的龍中竟然有威茲曼家族的爪牙混在其中，只聽其中有龍喊著：「那隻雞在那邊，快來！」

「該死！」

沃雷卡趕緊將手套穿上，立刻便往馬路的另一端衝去。



兩龍一路跑進了學校，而有幾頭威茲曼家族的嘍囉也跟著追進校園，他們穿過了操場和幾排校舍，躲進了位於學校後方一棟像是露天巨蛋球場的建築內，這邊四面環牆，且今晚沒有月光，兩龍在黑暗中暫時逃過追趕，蹲在牆角不停喘息著。

「老大，你今天怎麼一直逃，一點都不像你耶！」

過了數秒，沃雷卡仍然沒有答話。

「老大！你怎麼了……」

哈薩德急忙上前查看，才發現沃雷卡正緊摀著胸口，身體不斷顫抖著。

「胸口……好痛……全身使不上力……」

該不會是普斯坦下的毒開始發作吧！選在這個時後會出龍命的。

碰咚！巨蛋建築位於一側的門被粗魯的踢開，一頭龍從該處衝進來。

「他們可能在這裡，仔細的搜！」

噢！巴哈姆特大王啊！他們的行跡快被揭露了……疑？我幹麻要學龍們這樣說話啊？

「老大，你休息一下耶，這邊交給我處理。」

哈薩德放下背包起身，站在沃雷卡身前，戰戰競競的觀察一路追殺而來的那幾頭龍之動向。

微風拂過他身上，卻吹不走他的焦慮，哈薩德露出自我認識他以來最專註的表情。

----------


## 小火龍

to：Owla
老實說...有一點小急呢~

畢竟都第二章了劇情還沒到預告的交換身體

使敝獸看的很緊張呢

嗚~其實火龍也想要快點寫到那邊啊><
那邊才是令火龍血脈噴張之處啊！

不過~由此也能看出作者不是很隨便的去寫這篇文章

而是細心的去經營~慢慢的導出前因後果

使讀者也能調理清晰而又不會使文章像流水帳般乏味

不過火龍很怕前面拖太長
後面就沒有獸想看了說……
但很多事情一定要在"交換身體"前交代清楚
不然後面會超混亂
這篇作品預計要寫十萬字
目前應該還沒超過三萬
還有很多篇幅可寫所以請放心吧XD
對了
該交代的差不多快交代完
很快就要堂堂進入第三章嘍
屆時也請多多捧場呀

能讓讀者想快點知道接下來的劇情

那麼這個作者已經成功了~XD

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之七



尾隨追擊而來的還有另外兩頭龍，三頭威茲曼家族的爪牙踏進了這座直徑約有九百呎的巨蛋建築內，若以人類的棒球場來相比較，這裡幾乎有四座棒球場那麼大，而兩組互相敵對的龍們所處位置相當於本壘打擊區及右外野。

當然那只是個比諭，這裡並不是棒球場，而且搞不好這個世界連棒球是什麼也沒有龍知道。我仔細一看，這個寬敞的場地上頭剛用白堊粉畫出一個方形的矩陣，因為太暗，我看不見另一頭什麼樣子，但可以看見這一側的矩陣邊緣正中央處，有三根約莫十層樓高的粗鐵柱，柱子的上、中、下三處各有一個大型鐵環，寬度差不多讓一頭龍鑽進去也沒問題，我想對面應該也有一組和這一模一樣的鐵柱吧。而這應該是一種將球投進這鐵環的競賽場地，不過那麼高的地方也有鐵環，這比賽一定是空陸同時進行的，因為參賽者是會飛的龍族嘛！噢，我突然好想看看這比賽是什麼盛況。

而整座球場平面，就只有鐵柱下能供龍藏身，沃雷卡及哈薩德正處於這個位置。

視野不佳，對方的情況也是一樣的，很幸運的，雖然他們有三頭龍，卻只有一副照明用的手電筒，所以搜察能力跟只有一頭龍沒兩樣。

手電筒發出來的照明燈光在地上照成一個蛋型光圈，延著一壘跑壘線慢慢往右外野的位置移動，眼看著光圈朝自己逼近，哈薩德緊張的嚥了一口口水。

光圈終於照到位於右外野的鐵柱上，哈薩德急忙閃進死角。燈光在三根鐵柱間來回照明，讓哈薩德緊張到心臟砰砰作響，連在一旁的我都聽的到。

之後，燈光開始往上移，一直移動到鐵柱的頂端，似乎對方也在觀察這根柱子到底是什麼玩意兒，不過那也代表，他們並沒有發現哈薩德。

就在哈薩德終於鬆口氣之際，對方突然一聲驚呼：

「等等，那下面好像有什麼東西。」

斃！被發現了嗎？

燈光又移動到柱子底端，不斷地來回晃動，而那幾頭龍此時也往這個方向走來，哈薩德再度墮落到剛剛的地獄，露出一副快抽筋的表情。

「不是那邊，右邊一點。」

燈光移動到距離哈薩德腳邊約有三米遠之處，那邊有一把上頭釘了鐵片的榔頭橫躺著。

「什麼嘛，只不過是把鎚子。」

「這裡怎麼會有鎚子？」

其中一頭龍問道，當然我也相當好奇，因為那怎麼看都不像是會出現在運動場上的物品，千萬別跟我說那是神明……呃不，是巴哈姆特大王賜給哈薩德的武器。

「可能是用來釘鐵樁用的吧！」

喔！原來如此，仔細一看，這鐵柱的基部還釘了幾根深植地面的粗鐵釘子，不然這玩意兒若是倒下來，可是會砸死龍的。

「算了，找另一邊看看。」

燈光終於移開至另一端，哈薩德則露出一副再世為龍的解脫表情，身子跟著軟了下來。

這時，突然有一道宛如湍流的火柱自酒吧的方向噴射而出，直衝天際，天空煞時照個通亮，那應該是正和普斯坦決鬥中的巨龍所吐射出的吧，我記得普斯坦有說過那巨龍擁有噴火龍的血統，但能噴出如此帶勁的火焰還真不簡單呀！不過這也證明巨龍還未被普斯坦擊敗，讓我為他鬆了一口氣。

但是這道火柱卻害慘了哈薩德。

眾龍的目光立刻被那火柱給吸引住，哈薩德也跟著抬頭觀看，怎料頭上的龍角卻「噹」的一聲撞上鐵柱，清脆的金屬撞擊音馬上在球場內迴響，好不容易躲過搜察的哈薩德竟然自曝行蹤。

「他們躲在柱子底下──！」

看吧！被發現了吧！你父親若是看到你蠢成這樣，會哭的。

「白痴耶！」

哈薩德舉起拳頭鎚了自己的腦袋，暗罵自己一聲，接著就像早就計劃好了一般，他奔至那只鎯頭跟邊，一把將它拾起。

「來吧！我有好武器耶，可不怕你們！」

語畢，哈薩德便扛起鎯頭上肩，殺氣騰騰地迎上前去。

四龍交鋒，怎知對方看見哈薩德所謂的武器後，竟捧腹大笑。

「別笑死我了，哪有龍把鎚子當武器的啦！你以為你是鐵匠啊！漫畫看太多了你。」

「說對了耶！我家就是幹鍛造的，而我已經有工匠執照了耶。」

沒這麼巧吧！胡謅亂蓋也被我說中，這還真的是巴哈姆特大王賜給他的專屬武器咧！巧合，這一定是巧合！

「屁話一堆，過時的職業也敢提，看我把那鎚子連同你一起切成八塊！」

其中一頭龍首先發難，另外兩頭龍向兩邊散去，三面抱抄住哈薩德。

首當其衝的那頭龍取出兩把長柄短劍，像是表演特技一般，熟練地在爪間轉動著，突然朝哈薩德「颼」地刺出一刀，驚的哈薩德脖子一縮，暫時躲過這一擊。

「看到沒，真正的武器要像這樣，沒刺中也嚇死你祖母。」

接著，他持短劍的雙手交叉於胸前，一個欺身砍出兩道半圓，哈薩德向後一蹴閃躲，兩旁的龍卻同時張牙舞爪地攻來。

哈薩德龍翼一展，直飛天際，持短劍的那龍也隨之飛起，他再次舞動著短劍，卻見哈薩德迎面一記鎚擊往他腦門轟去。他急忙朝哈薩德擲出一把短劍，哈薩德即刻收勢，他將鎯頭側面一轉，變成揮棒的姿勢，「鏗」的一聲打擊出去。

似乎越過全壘打牆了，壘上無人，沃雷卡隊得一分。

「再利的刀刃，也是靠鎚子打造出來的耶！」

哈薩德一手扛起鎯頭置於肩上，伸出另一隻手的爪子耍帥的擦了一下鼻翼。

「少臭美了！三頭一起上。」

那龍怒嚎了一聲，另兩頭龍也跟著展翼起飛，四頭龍展開了空中攻防戰。

面對不利的以一敵三局勢，哈薩德不慌不忙地操控著手上那把鎯頭，直劈、上挑、橫砍、側削、迴旋、格擋、衝擊，每一個動作都熟練且不拖泥帶水，鎚鎚帶著強勁的風壓，雖然不像刀劍那樣具有直接的殺傷力，但每一鎚帶來的氣勢，卻令與之為敵的三龍不敢輕易近身。

他們愈打愈往更高的空中飛去，被「粘」在沃雷卡身上的我，很快便除了鎯頭揮動的呼呼聲、以及偶爾會發出來的金屬撞擊聲，就什麼也看不到了。

不愧是工匠哈薩德，耍鎚子的功夫令我嘆為觀止，在這之前，我從來沒想到過鎯頭可以拿來當劍耍，只差沒有喊出劍招罷了，不對，是鎚招……

我的興奮並沒有維持很久，打量一下沃雷卡，他仍然是苦不堪言地攤軟在柱子旁，還不時發出痛苦的沈吟。我很想幫助他，但卻什麼也做不了，就當我是位可以治百病的神醫，碰不到病患也是白搭，我連想說些加油打氣的話他也聽不見。

「沃雷卡呀！你很不滿意你所生存的環境嗎？為什麼不能好好做頭龍，一定要四處惹事，還和黑道結上樑子呢？這麼不愛惜自己的身體，你忍心讓你父母傷心流淚嗎？」

我抱著嘗試的心態向沃雷卡說幾句話，想當然爾，他還是聽不到。

打從離開酒吧後，一直沒有時間去思考的事，開始在心中盤旋。

那個威茲曼家族到底是什麼來頭，擁有這麼多嘍囉，還有什麼七大守護者當打手，如今才一個守護者出面，已經將沃雷卡整成這樣，沃雷卡不過是個學生，有那個本錢和這個大組織爭鬥嗎？

會不會是因為沃雷卡家世的關係呢？他父親好像是官位很大的議長，在我們人類世界中，能夠在道上吃的開的黑道，和政府官員通常都是小有利益關係，威茲曼家族應該也不例外，然而他們不可能不知道沃雷卡的身份，若是這樣他們還敢向沃雷卡動手腳，那這個家族擁有多麼可怕的勢力啊！

哎呀！光是我一個人想，在有限的情報中，哪能看出什麼端倪。喂！沃雷卡，你快回答我啊！

糟糕，他額上的龍鱗竟然開始呈現暗紫色，這應該不會出龍命吧！龍族的抵抗力不是超乎人類想像的強嗎？不對！施毒的那方也是龍族啊！

哈薩德你動作要快點呀！你們老大小命快不保嘍！

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之八



突然「咚」的一聲，好像什麼東西從天上掉下來，還在地上滾了幾圈，我尋聲望去，看到那東西的真面目後，心立刻涼了一半。

那不就是哈薩德拿的那把鎯頭前端嗎？怎麼這麼不耐用，握柄竟然斷了……

哈薩德呢？

我向上看去，卻見一褐色的龐然大物從我正上方掉落下來，我反射性地閉上眼別過頭去，半秒後，只聽見哈薩德一聲伴隨著「碰咚」巨響的悶吭，仔細一看，才發現哈薩德已摔在沃雷卡身邊，嘴角流出鮮血，胸口、腹側、背上佈滿血淋淋的爪痕，而他爪上持著斷了半截，只剩下木棍的鎯頭握柄。

沒這麼慘吧！剛剛不是還意氣風發的嗎？怎麼不到幾分鐘就掛彩了……

那三頭龍啪噠啪噠地飛至一旁落地，臉上掛著充滿輕蔑的勝利笑容。

「怎樣，就跟你說那武器沒搞頭，這下你信了吧！哈哈！」

那龍笑道。他意謀不詭地走至哈薩德身旁，奪去哈薩德手上那把斷柄，同時發現了一旁的沃雷卡。

「唷！這不是諾頓小少爺嗎？怎麼，躺在這休息啊？」

他拿著木棒在沃雷卡臉上胡亂戳弄著，而沃雷卡卻完全沒反抗，看來他真的中毒不淺啊！

「暈過去了啊？這麼遜也敢和我們作對，真是活膩了，嗯……？」

他說到一半，便朝自己的尾巴去看，只見哈薩德正氣喘吁吁地抓著他的龍尾。

「不準碰……老大……」

「喂！你這小子幹什麼！」

一旁的龍立即上前對哈薩德又踢又打的，令哈薩德又吐了幾口鮮血，但他仍然死抓著那龍的尾巴不放。

「還不放，小子你找死！」

被抓住尾巴對他們來說好像是很嚴重的事，我看那龍氣到臉都扭曲變型了，怎知他在盛怒之下，竟拿起木棍的斷面朝哈薩德腹部狠狠刺去。

天哪！太殘忍了。

就當我咬著牙縮著脖子準備目擊這血腥的一幕之際，哈薩德口中突然白光乍現。

轟隆！一道令人目眩的青白色光束自他口中，朝那龍迎面迸射而出。

「哇靠！」

那龍驚的大叫一聲趕緊仆倒在地，像是光束般的能量湍流在他頂上呼嘯而過，發出「瘟瘟」的振鳴聲，接著是將附近沙石捲起的強大風壓伴隨而至，若不是我無法離開沃雷卡身邊半步，以我的體重，搞不好就這麼被吹飛了。

這就是龍息的威力嗎？太酷了！

哈薩德的龍息把附近的天空照成像白天一樣明亮，接著轉為細絲狀，最後消失，天色又再度恢復之前的昏暗，我敢保證整個市區的龍都看見這一幕，這比那巨龍噴出的火焰還要壯觀多了。

哈薩德吐出龍息之後，原來抬起的脖子，像斷線的木偶一般，垂了下去，軟臥在地上，白眼一翻便暈了過去。

「這……這小子瘋了不成……」

那龍狼狽的趴在地上，身子還抖個不停。

「亂用龍息，可是要吃牢飯的……」

言下之意是說每頭龍都有可能會吐出那恐怖的東西嘍？我開始對這個世界的執法者感到佩服，若是不能製訂出一套有效嚇止龍們隨便亂噴火、吐光束砲的法律，恐怕也很難有今天這樣的文明世界吧！

「組長，要快跑嗎？憲兵很快就會過來的樣子。」

另一隻龍慌張地說道，還不停地張望天空。

「好……快跑，今天真夠倒霉，遇到一堆神經病……」

還沒等他說完，另外兩頭龍早已蒼惶地展翼起飛，留下他們耍短劍的組長在原地，他慌忙地從地上爬起，還不停嚷著「給我等一下」。

看來事情真的很嚴重，讓他們嚇成這樣，這該不會是什麼重罪吧！哈薩德會不會有事啊！我記得沃雷卡好像也有用過這一招，還毀了那座叫什麼雲界山來著的半個山頭。

「嗚啊！你幹什麼……」

逃去的三龍幫突然在天上大喊著，但距離有點遠，我只看到三道黑影，不！好像多了三個，什麼時後來了這麼多龍啊！

「這是什麼東西啊？」

「誰！是誰？」

「組長，有龍偷襲啊！」

天上一陣驚呼，而我卻完全看不見那邊發生什麼事。

突然間，像是有微弱的電光閃爍了一下。

「嗚──哇啊！」

最後這一聲悲鳴愈來愈大聲，應該說離我愈來愈近，很快便看見一頭龍自高空跌落下來。

碰咚！他好像摔的不輕啊！仔細一看，他的翼上還有微弱的電流滋滋流動著，他是被雷打到了嗎？但我沒看到閃電啊。

「呀──啊啊啊！」

又是一聲由遠至近的悲鳴，另一頭龍也掉落下來。

「你是誰，快放開我！」

「不想死就閉嘴，給我下去！」

說出這句話的龍怎麼覺得他的聲音好熟悉，我應該不久前才聽過這聲音的。

片刻後，只見一頭橘色龍鱗，穿著憲兵制服的龍脅持著對方的組長緩緩飛下，看見他那對美不勝收的龍翼後，我便想起來了，他是威格拉夫，之前在酒吧見過的那位憲兵，雖然來遲了點，但沃雷卡總算有救了，不過哈薩德不會被抓去關吧……

尾隨在他後面的還有兩頭看起來和沃雷卡差不多年紀的龍，一頭是綠色，而一頭是灰色。

綠色那頭龍戴著一頂橘色邊黑色帽沿的射手帽，他一見到沃雷卡，便荒張地衝上前去，連帽子都歪了一邊。

「沃，你沒事吧！沃！」

他扶著沃雷卡的肩膀猛晃了幾下，便見沃雷卡微微睜開了一隻眼。

「你遲到了……賽西魯……」

「不能怪我啊！我和艾克薩斯找了很久的說！」

賽西魯將帽子戴正，他望了艾克薩斯一眼，而艾克薩斯只是用沒瞎掉的右眼回視，又立刻擺出一副像是冰塊的表情，望著空無一物的另一邊球場，什麼話也沒說。仔細一看，他左眼戴了只眼罩，底下還清楚可見一道縱向的疤痕。

同伴終於來了嗎？不過你們還是快點處理傷患要緊吧！

「小哈呢……」

沃雷卡有點喘不過氣，他的表情不再因痛苦而扭曲，但呼吸卻變得異常濁重。

啪！突然一聲響起，球場四周的照明燈齊開，把場地照的比白天還亮，數十頭穿著憲兵服的龍正往這個方向飛來。

「我的巴哈姆特大王啊！沃，你的臉怎麼紫成這樣……」

塞西魯大驚失色，原本搭著沃雷卡肩頭的手嚇的舉起，接著他又看到傷痕累累的哈薩德，驚的捂起了嘴。

「你們兩個太亂來了……憲兵先生……」

塞西魯急忙求援於威格拉夫。

「別擔心，我會派手下立刻送他們就醫的，倒是我要先處理一下這三位施暴的罪犯。」

那頭被威格拉夫壓制住的龍瞪大了眼，立刻反駁：

「不是這樣的，吐出龍息的是那小子，我們才是受害者啊！」

威格拉夫看了哈薩德一眼，無奈地搖搖頭。

「我相信他是基於自衛才會出此下策，而你們會先因傷害罪被起訴。」

「這沒道理啊！我們只是進行一般的決鬥罷了！」

一般的決鬥？所以說龍們打架並不犯法嘍？這是什麼法律啊……

「你給我閉嘴，以多欺少算什麼決鬥，而且對方還是小孩子。」

威格拉夫爪中突有電光一閃，接著那龍便全身充滿青白色的電流，他慘叫一聲，便暈了過去。那是怎麼辦到的，我沒看到他拿出什麼武器啊？

就當我還在研究威格拉夫是怎麼放出電流之際，已有幾頭憲兵龍降落在他們附近，四周頓時揚起漫天風沙。

就在這時，我突然感到自己有些許不對勁。

我好像，慢慢的在升空，怎麼回事啊！難道我是被吹飛了嗎？別開玩笑了，快讓我下去啊！

我像是乘坐著高速客梯不斷往上升，離那些龍愈來愈遠，不出幾秒鐘，他們就已經小到像一粒米般的大小，而我還在持續升空，放眼望去，腳下是燈火通明的城市，以及遠處只見黑色輪廓的山岳。

是夢醒的前兆嗎？但這次也太奇怪了吧！

也許是我感受不到重力的緣故，並不會感到恐懼，反而覺得舒服極了。

突有雲朵在我身邊飄過，我抬頭一看，天頂是霧茫茫的一片，而我正朝那薄霧牆飛去。

就在穿進薄霧之際，四周頓時光明大放，光線刺的令我不禁閤上雙眼，片刻後，我緩緩睜開雙眼，卻發現我來到了一處十分寬敞的地方，腳底下踩的是淨白到像棉絮般的雲朵，放眼望去，竟是一望無際，除了蔚藍到像是顏料的天空，以及延伸到地平線的柔棉地板，其它什麼也看不見。

我突然有股不好的預感──難道這邊是天國嗎？

我該不會真的死了吧……

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之九



我還有好多事想做啊！我期待已久的街頭藝文活動就快開辦，我想在舞台上當個帥氣的鼓手啊！而且，我還有老爸老媽要養，現在物價這麼高，這個家若少了我一份薪水，會很清苦的。再說，好不容易找到一位像芷伶這樣好的女孩，如果沒有什麼進展就這樣死掉的話，會連來世也遺憾的。

想想我這輩子有什麼令我值得驕傲的事，好像只有在中學時，某次物理考試中拿了全年級唯一的一張滿分成績；對了，我在高中時參加過英文歌唱比賽，十六位選手中有五位和我同樣唱『鐵達尼號』的主題曲，輪到我唱時，聽到曲目後台下噓聲不斷，結果我的歌聲竟然贏得滿堂喝采，勇奪冠軍；還有還有，我在服役時是個伙房兵，因為煮出來的東西太可口，被調到參謀總部當主廚，那時我風光極了，除了作飯時間，都能以採買為由洽公出去軍營外鬼混；對了，我還記得……

天哪！往事怎麼像走馬燈似的讓我一件一件想起，我覺得我離死亡愈來愈近了……

我千頭萬緒地像個無頭蒼蠅似的四處亂竄，想瞭解這裡到底是什麼鬼地方，但不管怎麼走，看到的風景都是一模一樣。

「這裡是什麼地方啊──！」

我按奈不住地放聲大吼，若我真的死了，應該會有什麼佛魔神鬼的來接我吧！如果有的話就快出來呀！大家把話講清楚，看是生是死，是上天堂還是下地獄，別放我一個人在這像白痴一樣四處亂闖。

『什麼地方啊──！地方啊──！』

什麼聲音！是回音……怎麼回事？這地方明明空無一物，怎麼可能聽到自己的回音。難道說，這裡其實只是一個小空間，而我一直在相同的地方打轉？

於是我靈機一動──我何不做個路標試試呢？

我踏了踏腳底的雲朵，發現它柔軟且富有彈性，我蹲下身，像是撈泥鰍似的一挖，哇塞！還真的被我挖出一塊像棉花糖似的雲團，我把雲捧在手上，好輕，幾乎感覺不到它的重量，輕輕一拋，竟然像是氣球一樣，慢慢浮起，又緩緩下降。

不知道雲吃起來是什麼味道？我這樣想著，便抓了一小塊乒乓球這麼大的雲塊，往嘴裡一塞，口感挺滑溜地，還有水梨般的咬勁，初嚐沒什麼味道，吞下肚後竟有一股糖蜜似的甘甜味自喉頭湧現。

「哇塞！第一口就回甘耶。」

此話才一出口，當下立刻覺得我好腦殘的說。現在不是悠閒的時候，絕對不是！我得馬上用雲堆成個什麼東西當路標才對，竟然吃起雲來了……

於是，我挖了一塊又一塊的雲，而這些雲就像怎麼挖也挖不盡似的，新的一塊被我從表面取走，旁邊的雲立刻補位填平那個空洞。不出多久時間，我已經堆出一隻比我還高一個頭的雪人，不對，是雲人……

我在心中定個方向後，便一直線急奔而去，沒有風迎面吹來的感覺跑起來好不踏實啊，如果不是腳下不規則狀的雲朵不斷被我往腦後拋去，空無一物的背景根本感覺不到自己真的有在移動，有點像是在電扶梯上逆向行走一般。

不知跑了多久，一直沒有起伏的地平線終於有了變化，有一塊白色的雲朵突出地面，但我卻高興不起來，因為那正是我剛剛推的那隻雲人。

我跑到了雲人旁邊，沒錯，這隻和我剛剛堆的那隻一模一樣，是同一隻，若送去刑事組查驗的話，搞不好還能在上頭發現我的指紋，突然有股失落感油然而生。

好，換個方向跑跑看。

我在雲人的頭上捏出一個尖狀突起，指著剛剛跑出去的方向，於是便朝著不同方向再跑一次。但這次的結果仍然一樣，我又再次回到那長了根長鼻子的雲人身邊。

雖然處於魂魄狀態的我並不會累，但白忙一場後令我覺得好心煩，饒是如此，我仍然不甘願就這樣放棄，又跑了好幾趟馬拉松，直到雲人的頭變成刺蝟後，我才終於死心。

算了，反正該來的總會來，我也不想再續繼胡亂瞎搞，麻煩死了。

我索性躺在雲上，什麼都不做也不想，任憑時間一分一秒地過去。

過了好久，實際上有多久我也不知道，這裡沒有時鐘，也沒有晝夜分別，而且我既不會感到睏，也不會覺得餓，沒辦法用生理時鐘來判斷，我感覺好像只是渡過像是喝杯下午茶的時間，又像是過了三天三夜這麼漫長，我才發現時間對此時的我來說，是毫無意義的。

這裡到底是什麼地方？等等，我是怎麼來到這裡的？我本來應該還在那個開了頂的巨蛋球場看龍打架，然後不知怎的突然昇天，穿過雲層後，就來到這個地方。

我立刻起身，打算挖開我腳下的雲層，如果挖開這邊，是不是就能回到原來的世界去呢？但若真被我挖開，我就這麼掉下去豈不就真的摔死……算了，管不了這麼多，先挖再說。

但想挖開這雲層，有如想在水面上挖個洞一般困難，不知過了多久，我身邊已經堆出三座用雲堆積而成的小山，但雲層表面卻連個小洞也看不到。

犯規啊！雖然並沒有發生化學反應，但這完全不符合物質不滅定律啊！又不是在看漫畫，哪有可能無限增殖。我覺得我若這麼挖下去，只會讓這個空間堆積更多的雲，說不定有朝一日可以完全堆滿，不過我可沒那份閒情雅致。

『到這邊來……』

什麼聲音？我豎起耳朵，剛剛好像聽到有人在講話。

『這裡……快過來……』

我沒聽錯，真的有人在講話，那聲音聽起來像是位年邁的老者般的粗糙低沈，但卻有一份莊嚴神聖感。

我的身體開始不聽始喚地朝發出聲音的方向走去，但我並沒有反抗的意思，因為我也想要快點知道是誰在講話。

我朝著空無一物的地方緩緩走去，不久後，一道比東京鐵塔還要高大的鐵柵門轟然矗立在我面前，兩旁的柵欄一直延伸到地平線的盡頭，一望無際。

門的後面有好幾根白色的柱子，連接成幾道拱門，並且平行併排著，有點像是希臘式神殿建築。

奇怪，這個方向之前我跑過，明明沒有發現什麼東西的呀！而且這門這麼高大，柵欄又這麼長，遠處就能清楚見其面貌，不可能看漏才對。

我站在門前，呆望了好一會兒，但完全沒有任何動靜，門仍然關的死死，而且那種質量看來，我連嘗試推動的念頭也生不起來。

「是誰在裡面？能讓我進去嗎？」

我試著向裡面對話，看那個聲音能不能回答我，而這時，門卻自動緩緩開啟，沒有發出半點噪音。

要進去嗎？總覺得好像一進去就出不來的感覺……算了，總比待在那除了雲還是雲的地方好。

於是，我決定進去一探究竟。

我進了門，朝進面一步一步走去，來到了白柱拱門正下方，才發現這拱門只有六道，而後方是一處用白色石頭舖成的廣場，這時我回頭一看，柵門已經緊緊關上。

沒有回頭路了嗎？算了，往前走吧！

我穿過了拱門，來到白色的廣場，廣場兩側各有一面高聳厚實的石牆，上頭還有好幾處半圓型的開洞，可一覽後方的藍天，而廣場的盡頭，有一扇型的樓梯向上棉延。

爬上樓梯後，來到一處更寬闊的廣場，這邊兩側沒有石牆，只有在正中央蓋了一座用白色石柱圍繞的神殿。除此之外，再也沒有其他的建築，因此，我走進了神殿。

進了神殿後，才發現裡面空無一物，我在神殿正中央呆立了許久，卻什麼事也沒發生。

「可以告訴我這邊是哪裡嗎？」

我又開口問道，短而急促的回音從石柱間段段續續地傳回我耳中。

不久後，那個聲音又說話了。

『這裡是死後的世界……』

----------


## 小火龍

《第二章》長夢──之十



果然，和我想像的一樣，我真的死了，如果你問我死後是什麼感覺，我只能老實回答你，我很擔心。我這輩子在暗地裡做過不少壞事，也傷過父母的心不知多少回，我還偷過錢、撒過謊、欺負過弱小，我很擔心我會不會下地獄。

「所以呢？現在打算將我怎麼樣？」

我問道，過了十餘秒後，那聲音才用沒有起伏的聲調回答：

『開始進行審判……』

突然間，四周的光線像是被吸進我的身體一般，由外而內暗了下來，我立刻處於一片黑暗中，但我卻可以很清楚地看見我自己。

接下來，半空中突然出現不計其數的圓型屏幕，環繞在我的上下左右四面八方所有的角度，而那些屏幕中的影像，正是我從小到大做過的所有好事與壞事，就像是VCR短片一般歷歷在目地播放著。

我看見許多我早已忘記的陳年往事，但看來看去怎麼覺得壞事比好事多啊！哦……我剛剛心裡在想的那件偷拿老媽錢包裡鈔票的事，也在其中一部屏幕上映了……

接著我又在高空中看見了一只天枰，兩端分別寫著「善」與「惡」，而那些屏幕每上演完一個環節，就幻化做一顆圓型的光球，飛越至天枰上，再分別由兩邊落下，代表做過好事的光球就落到「善」那一頭，而代表壞事的光球則落到「惡」那一側。

我看著天枰兩端忽高忽低的，心裡頭也跟著七上八下，我很明白若是「惡」的那一頭比較重，會有什麼下場──我一定會下地獄，不然就是投胎轉世為卑賤的物種。

拜託，千萬別讓「惡」那一側朝下啊！

我開始後悔為什麼最近不多做一點好事，早知道我會死的這麼快，我就把銀行存款全部拿去救濟貧苦人家。

也許是因為我太早死了，審判很快便接近尾聲，還沒飛到天枰上的光球只剩下一支手指頭可數出來的數量，但我的心頭沈了一下，現在天枰上比較重的那一端，是「惡」啊……

倒數第五顆光球，飛到天枰上，落在「善」那一側。

──不行，「惡」那一端還是比較重……

倒數第四顆光球，飛到天枰上，卻落在「惡」那一側。

──啊啊……不要啊！這樣不就走回頭路了嗎？

倒數第三、第二顆光球，飛到天枰上，晃動了一下，兩顆一同落到「善」那一側。

──「惡」那側有稍微抬起了一點，但還是比較重啊！完了，只剩下一顆，現在是滿球數，下一球就定江山了啊……

最後一顆光球，緩緩飄到天枰上頭。

──求求你，千萬不要掉到「惡」那側啊！我不想下地獄……

我千拜託萬拜託，差點沒跪下磕頭。

光球慢慢飄落，落在「善」那一頭，最後，天枰竟然取得了平衡。

──呼！不好也不壞，那這又會代表什麼呢？算了，沒有下地獄就該偷笑了。

我突然覺得身子一軟，打從娘胎出生後也沒感到這麼緊張過，「審判」前後其實花不到幾秒鐘，但我卻覺得過了宛如整整一世紀這麼久。

『嗯……這種情況不多見……』

那個聲音又說話了，突然，四周的光線再度恢復，轉眼間，我又回到了原來空無一物的神殿。

『你將再一次投股轉世……想投胎成什麼……說吧……』

這代表我抽中再來一次嗎？還可以自己選擇哦，這也太人性化了吧！我想想，來世要當什麼好呢？

「可以選人類嗎？」

『可以……』

「可以選龍族嗎？」

『可以……』

還真的可以自己選耶！

『只要你想的到的物種都可以……但身世如何端看你的造化……』

也就是說選鳥禽走獸也可以嘍。

「那我可以當仙人嗎？」

『修為不夠……無法成仙……』

看來仙人是不同層次的「物種」啊！那我順便問問他沃雷卡的事好了。

「請問我死之前看到的那些龍，是真的存在的嗎？他們又是存在於哪裡？是在地球上嗎？還是別的星球？」

沈默了十餘秒，那聲音才回答我：

『無可奉告……回答我的問題……想投胎轉世成什麼……』

真小氣，你其實是知道的吧！不然幹麻想這麼久才回答。算了，要續繼當人類嗎？嗯……有點膩了，當龍族好像也不錯，不知道有沒有外星人的選項。等等，我幹麻被他牽著鼻子走，難道沒有別的選擇了嗎？

「既然可以自己選，那我可以再次復活嗎？我對原本的人生還有點眷戀。」

我覺得我好像太貪得無厭，但這才是我最想要的選擇啊！沒錯，我還不想死。

這回他沈默更久了，因為太久我沒辦法默算時間，但我敢保證至少有十分鐘以上。不過他會想這麼久，表示有那個可能性存在，值得期待。

「可以嗎？」

我再次問道，這次他馬上便回答我：

『可以……但有條件……』

真的假的，可以復活啊！這個問題真是問對了，我太幸運了。要條件是吧！只要能再次復活，叫我做牛做馬我也甘願。

「什麼條件？」

『我要賦予你一項使命……這關係到不計其數的生命……』

什麼？復活的條件是拯救蒼生嗎？我只是個無名小卒耶……

「我沒那麼偉大吧！那種事哪可能辦的到。」

『自然可以……只要你答應……不想做也得做……至死方休……願不願意……』

這什麼跟什麼啊！要我復活後當個犧牲奉獻的救世英雄嗎？雖然那聽起來滿夢幻的，但我哪可能有那種能耐啊！我連街角的流氓都打不贏了……

「可以告訴我細節嗎？」

『無可奉告……』

去你的無可奉告，我最討厭搞神秘的人了。

「哪有和人家談條件，還不說細節的啊？」

『全看你自己的心境……』

「什麼意思？」

『倘若你答應……就非得遵循道標走不可……沒得選擇……至於是悲是喜……端看你怎麼想……』

這樣有說等於沒說啊……

「不能再說的白話一點嗎？我真的聽不懂你在講什麼？」

『再問你最後一次……接不接受這個條件……不接受的話……告訴我你想投胎轉世成什麼……』

意思就是說沒得選就是了，看似很多種選擇，但實際上卻是只有一條路可走。

「好吧！我答應你！」

因為有點惱了，所以我幾乎是用吼的，又或許是不用吼的無法下定決心選擇，怎知話才一脫口，便立刻刮起一陣強風，我支持不住，馬上就被吹得老遠。

我被吹出神殿，越過扇型階梯，飛過白石廣場，穿過白柱拱門，我看到那高到嚇死人的大門又再度打開，而我像是一顆球一般被拋甩出去。

門又再度關上，我支撐起身子跪坐在門前，只覺得眼冒金星。

真是有夠粗魯的，竟然把我像丟垃圾似的直接扔出來，算了，能復活就別計較太多，不過……

繞了一圈，我又回到那個除了雲還是雲的世界了啊……

我好不容易才從雲上爬了起來，並來回踱步著，漫長的光陰再度流逝，我在門前虛度了好長一段時間。

然後呢？說要讓我復活，條件也妥協了，結果還是一樣把我丟在雲端當白痴耍。

而就當我按奈不住，想要再次朝門內出聲發問究竟是怎麼一回事時，突然，痛徹心扉的疼痛感遍佈我全身。

那好像是被雷劈中似的，我「哇啊！」慘叫一聲，整個人被彈至高空，又重重摔落。

痛死我了，到底怎麼一回事啊？

我晃了晃腦袋，還沒搞清楚之時，又是一陣電擊。

我只覺得突然有滿天星斗在頂上盤旋，回過神來後，發現身邊的景物不再是藍天和白雲。

我在無窮無盡的黑暗中飄浮著，我看不到任何東西，只是感覺自己正不斷在前進。

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之一



『嘟！嘟！嘟！……』

黑暗中傳來一陣陣有規率的聲響，那是什麼聲音？

『嘟！嘟────』

突然，那個嘟嘟聲拉著長長的尾音持續響著，接著我聽到嘈雜的說話聲，好像有很多人在說話，但我聽不太清楚他們所說為何，只隱約聽見一個英文單字「Again」。

接著，又有一道強勁的電流滋滋地穿過我全身，好痛！快停止！該死的！我連暈過去的權利也沒有！

我痛到幾乎沒辦法思考，但卻感覺到前進的速度突然倍數增加，我開始可以看到虛空中不計其數的星宿，我像是乘坐高速列車般，漫天星光瞬間化成一道道的直線光束飛越過我身後，擁有巨大行星環的土星突然從我身邊不遠處呼嘯而過，接著我看到像一顆長的活像顆蜜柑似的火星、看到水藍澄亮的地球，看到太平洋，看到亞洲大陸，我像是被吸進一般往地球表面墮落，接著我看到燈火通明的城市，又看見一間醫院。

快要撞上了，但我卻一點也感覺不到懼怕，因為我很清楚一件事──我回來了。

『嘟！嘟！嘟！……』

嘟嘟聲響恢復一秒鐘七十二次的頻率，並且變大聲了，好像就在我耳邊似的，突然眼前光明大作，我睜開雙眼，看見一只巨大的燈罩正在我面前，燈罩中三顆圓燈泡的強光刺的我又不禁瞇起雙眼，懸掛在半空中的點滴瓶來回晃動著。

矇隴中，我隱約看見幾位穿著青綠色手術袍的醫生護士圍繞著我。

「他真的活過來了，奇蹟！奇蹟啊！」

「快通知家屬，還有請外面的記者保持安靜。」

室內響起一陣歡呼聲，這似乎引起不小的騷動啊，連記者都來了說。

我想要起身，卻發現腹部一陣劇痛，我痛的急喘著氣，才發現臉上氧氣罩送出的純氧令我昏昏欲睡。

一位醫生突然將我的眼皮翻起，拿著手電筒照啊照的！混帳，眼睛很痛耶！你想讓我瞎掉是不是？

「你……幹……」

我想要問他倒底想幹麻，卻發現我連說話都很吃力。此時有位護士小姐突然噗的笑出聲。

「他說話了，連意識都恢復了，還會罵髒話咧！看來可以放心了。」

之後，護士和醫生們和氣藹藹地笑成一團。

天大的誤會啊！我並不是要罵髒話啊！天哪！這消息若是傳到記者耳裡，叫我以後怎麼做人啊！我想想，報紙上的頭條會是這樣寫著：『一男子奇蹟復活，清醒卻出口成髒！』喔完蛋了，我看我還是死一死比較痛快……

之後，我被推出手術室，一出門便看到和老媽依偎在一起的芷伶，她們二對瞳鈴眼都哭腫了，但臉上卻掛著像是頭彩幸運兒般的驚喜與笑容。

嗨！我回來了！

我很想這樣跟他們說，但嘴巴卻只能發出嗯嗯啊啊的聲音。

老爸則杵著他那隻因輕度中風而有點跛的左腳，在一旁與醫生合力驅散著不斷按下手上相機按鈕，或是抬著攝影機朝著我猛拍的記者，為我們開出一條通路，一路上閃光燈不斷，直到進了加護病房後，我才得以清閒。

之後，有位醫師過來瞭解我的狀況，他知道我暫時沒辦法說話後，便指示我用點頭的方式回答他的問題，而我也從他口中知道，我是怎麼死的。

事發當時，一塊大而尖銳的玻璃碎片刺穿我的腹部，劃破我的腎臟，也切斷幾根腸子，引發大量的出血。在送醫經過長達十四小時的急救後，仍然回天乏術，宣告不治。

我的遺體被送回家中，在辦喪事的第七天晚上，卻奇蹟似的喊叫了一聲，沒錯，是屍體突然喊叫一聲，當時芷伶正趴在棺木上痛哭，這一叫差點沒把她的魂都嚇飛了，家人趕來後，才發現我竟然開始有微弱的心跳，於是就將我送來這裡了。

當然，一些小細節都是在確定我已無大礙，並轉進一般病房後，從家人口中得知的，這其中還包括一件令我痛心的消息。

我斷了兩根手指頭，左手的中指及無名指，兇手當然還是玻璃，而當今的醫術雖然能將斷掉的肢體接回去，但又有哪個醫生會花心思去幫一個死人接回他的斷指呢？

於是就任由那斷指的細胞組織壞死，等我復活後，卻再也沒辦法再接回去了。因此，現在我只要伸出左手，就會很自然的比出個「我愛你」的手勢。

哈哈！真好笑，現在我算是六級殘廢了吧，一個傷殘人士怎麼可能擔當的起拯救世界的使命呢？

而我復活的那一刻喊的話是什麼呢？芷伶偷偷告訴我說是「我答應你！」



住進一般病房的隔天，老媽像是小頑童似的笑臉盈盈地拿了一份文件及一張收據給我看，那份文件好厚一疊，我一開始並沒什麼興趣，但看過那張收據後，才發現我錯了。

收據上寫著一串金額，那是我辛苦工作三十年也賺不到的巨額數字。

「這是死亡理賠，你保的意外險和壽險加起來有這麼多。」

可是我並沒有死啊？呃，應該說我現在還活著啊！

「這是生前契約，直到你死亡那一刻終止，所以錢拿到了，就算像你一樣奇蹟復活，也不用再退還了啦！」

對啊！我都忘記我還有保險，其實會忘記也不能怪我，因為受益人並不是我啊。沒想到我怕出車禍而保的意外險，竟然因為這種方式而全數理賠，真是生死有命，富貴在天啊！也難怪我現在住的病房這麼高級，單人病房，旁邊客床上芷伶睡的正香甜呢！

「這筆錢就給你拿去討個好老婆成家立業吧！」

老媽說完，還朝著熟睡的芷伶努了努嘴。哎呀！幹麻突然講這種話啦，被芷伶聽到多難為情啊！

「不過這真的太好了，人沒死，又可以領到理賠金，這個險真是保對了！」

一點也不好好嗎？這筆錢買不到我斷掉的兩根手指啊！

老媽再次看收據一眼，伸出手指在上面指指點點的，還不停在板凳上雀躍地上下擺動身子。不過說是太好了也沒錯！能夠再次看到見錢眼開又愛碎碎念的老媽，能夠再次看到芷伶美麗的臉龐，真是太好了。比起失去這一切，斷兩根手指算什麼，果然人就是要等到失去一切之後，才會開始珍惜曾經所擁有的。

往後的幾天，有一堆雜七雜八的朋友都趕來醫院關心我，求學時代的同學、軍中的同梯、樂團的朋友、工作的同事，還有幾個我根本早就望記的人也都來了，而他們每個都問了相同的問題──我是怎麼復活的？死後的世界又是怎樣？

當時我實在很想把我經歷的這一切都告訴他們，但說出來又怕被恥笑，哎！我還真窩囊啊……

所以我只好以尚未完全恢復說話能力為由，假裝很痛苦的回答他們：「這是個不能說的秘密……」

當然，我很想快點恢復說話能力，好將這一切全部告訴芷伶，她一定會很有興趣聽的。

「不行，等你完全康復再說給我聽吧！說話傷元氣，你現在乖乖的養好身體要緊。」

芷伶都這麼說了，我也沒辦法反駁嘍！前幾天還很悶，後來也就習慣了。

住院的這段期間，芷伶幾乎把病房當成自己家了，而且比老媽還勤快，除了上班時間以外都是待在我身旁，我感覺好幸福啊！

死亡時所掛念的事，現在幾乎都如願了，不但家中的負債可以一次還清，芷伶對於和我結為連理一事好像也沒有擺出反對的態度，唯一的缺憾就是我沒辦法參加那個街頭藝文活動啦！而且我左手缺了兩指，還真不知道該怎麼握起鼓棒哩。不過活動以後還會有，人生卻只有一次，不是嗎？

復活前和那神秘老者訂的契約倒底是什麼呢？我完全不知道，也看不出什麼徵兆，但自從我復活之後，就再也沒有夢見過沃雷卡，一次也沒有。

老實說，我有點期待倒底會發生什麼事，但是一週、二週、一個月過去了，還是一樣什麼事都沒發生啊！

沒有神秘人突然拿靈藥給我，令我食後瞬間傷勢痊瘉、經絡全開。也沒有高人說其實我是幾百年才出現一次的武學奇才，指引我什內功心法。更沒有奇怪的組織找上門，邀請我和他們一同打擊地球上的惡勢力。

算了，沒發生什麼事也好，我全新的人生才正剛開始呢！

----------


## uoiea

哎呀,看到你說到那個保險,我才想到我居然忘記問我的壽險老師如果被判斷死亡後又復活,需不需要把保險金退還耶,雖然我是認為應該要啦......

----------


## 小火龍

> 哎呀,看到你說到那個保險,我才想到我居然忘記問我的壽險老師如果被判斷死亡後又復活,需不需要把保險金退還耶,雖然我是認為應該要啦......


不用退還唷
為了這一點
火龍問過至少三位在做保險的朋友（國泰、南山、三商美邦）

死亡險屬於「生前契約」
也就是保戶拿到死亡證明的那一天起
這份保險的「最高額度」就已經完全理賠
並且「中止契約」
然而「死而復生」是發生在「中止契約」之後的事
所以不需要也沒必要退還理賠金
保險公司也無權向該員追回
因為他「已經不是保戶」

然而唯一的限制就是死而復生的人以後再也不能買保險
這點並沒有問的是清楚
不過火龍認為應該是買過的項目不能再買吧

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之二



在醫院躺了五週後，身上的傷才終於完全恢復，真的不是我在說的，人類的治癒能力實在是有夠差，如果是像沃雷卡他們龍族的話，就算受我這樣的傷，也大概一週就能完全恢復了吧！不不，真要說的話，只是玻璃程度的鋒利根本沒辦法傷到堅硬的龍鱗分毫。

很巧合的是，我出院的那一天，正好是街頭藝文活動開辦當日，而我和芷伶約好晚上一同去欣賞，就算不能上台表演，至少也要看看自己樂團的朋友成績如何，再說那首歌的鼓譜是我一個人譜的，理所當然要去看頂替我的那人表現好不好嘍！

當然，有件事在醫院中決定了好久，今天一定要將它完成。

我騎著愛車，獨自一人來到了百貨公司，待在以往除了等電梯以外，根本不會多停留一秒鐘的一樓，這裡除了有許多化妝品專櫃，更有我今天此行的目的──珠寶精品。

我走到一櫃擺滿琳瑯滿目的鑽戒專櫃，也許是因為我平常穿著並不怎麼講究，專櫃的小姐一開始並沒有對我多做理會。

「可以請教您有關訂婚戒指的問題嗎？」

我一手扶在玻璃平台上，卻發現專櫃小姐看著我的手而不是看著我的臉。幹麻，怕我弄髒不成，我可是來消費的耶！

「先生，你該不會是……上個月死而復活的那個人吧？」

專櫃小姐指著我的手，一臉狐疑的問道。我這才發現我放在平台上的那隻手，是缺了兩指的左手。

「哈哈！我啥時變的這麼有名了……」

我收回左手，有點難為情的抓抓頭，突然發現只用三根手指頭抓頭的感覺好奇怪啊。

「那就是嘍！天哪！」

專櫃小姐突然轉過頭去拍著她另一位同事的肩頭，然後兩人竊竊私語的不知在講啥！

喂喂！要講我壞話可以，等我問完問題離開了再隨便妳們怎麼聊可以嗎？

片刻後，她竟然從皮包中淘出一本活頁筆記簿，遞到我的面前。

「不好意思，可以麻煩幫我簽個名留念嗎？」

拜託！連這個也要簽，妳有病嗎？不過人要出名還真簡單，只要先死過一次再復活就可以了。開什麼玩笑，當做這是在打電玩嗎？

「這有什麼好簽的，不過就是心臟停止跳動幾天而已嘛！」

「那件事大家討論了好久耶！網路還有人說你是詐死為了領取保險金，真的是這樣嗎？」

「……」

我無言以對，網路的流言還真是可怕……

「好嘛，不管怎樣，幫我簽一下嘛！」

她露出一副楚楚可憐的樣子，活像是個和大人要糖吃的孩童。

雖然真的很不想幫人家簽什麼名，但我卻不好意思拒絕，所以便用我很潦草的字跡在上面簽了『Charmander』一排英文書寫體單字，那代表小火龍的意思。

「這是你英文的名字嗎？好特別耶……恰……面……」

她敖口的試圖唸出那單字的發音。

「算是我的綽號兼筆名吧！」

有些人在別人面前提起自己名字時會感覺得不自在，雖然我不清楚這樣的人是否佔多數，但很不巧的，我正是那種人，所以我才不想讓她知道我的本名咧！

「這樣啊……」

她歪著頭，把那像鬼畫符似的簽名看了一遍又一遍，還緊皺著眉頭，那表情該不會是在想好好一張紙就這樣報銷了吧！

妳也給我差不多一點，是你逼著我簽的耶！

「你要問訂婚戒指的事是嗎？你看到的這──些都是。」

馬上就轉移話題嗎？

她將手指頭從平台的中央畫了一條線至另一側，也就是說那個半部全都是訂婚戒指的款式就是了。

「價位的話也是差不多這樣，現在全面特價六五折哦！看看你中意哪一只，我可以拿出來給你看看。」

我左右來回觀望了一下，還真不便宜耶，就算打了六五折，隨便一只就至少要工作二、三個月不吃不喝才買的起，這應該是有把價位標高再打折的商業手法吧！不過和我銀行戶頭那些理賠金比起來，就算多買個幾對也不會讓開頭前兩個數字改變就是了。

原來有錢人就是這種感覺啊！不行！我要省著點花，不然遲早會坐吃山空。

「那訂婚戒指和結婚戒指差別在哪呢？」

「是一樣的東西唷！只是配戴的時機及部位不同罷了。」

「這樣啊！」

我若有所悟的微微點頭，目光放在一對看起來還算樸素，價位也不算高的戒指上。

「那，這一對麻煩給我看看。」

「嗯！好的。」

專櫃小姐彎下腰去，用齧子夾起我手指延伸出去那個方向的一對戒指，放在一塊乾淨的毛邊布中置於我面前。

「『VENUS』星彩系列，90分鑽，18K金台，這組我們賣的還不錯。」

她念了一串專業術語，老實說我根本不在意那些書面資料，我只是想看看造型合不合我的意。我之所以不到銀樓挑選而到百貨公司就是因為這裡比較不容易買到假貨，雖然價格會貴上一些，但不必費心思去擔心會不會買到贗品也算值得了。

「謝謝。」

我隔著布抓起戒指端詳了一會兒，覺得造型還不錯，上頭的鑽石小而精巧，卻也同樣能發出七彩斑駁的艷麗色彩，稍微轉動一下角度，鑽石發出的光芒便會立刻呈現各式各樣的變化。

「就給我這一對吧！這邊可以刷卡吧。」

我很豪邁地放下戒指，取出皮夾中的信用卡，而專櫃小姐則是像痴呆老人般的望著我，也許她真的打心底認為我只是來問好玩的，根本不可能消費吧！

結果我用信用卡簽帳時還是讓她知道了我的本名……

達成了目的，本來打算這趟百貨公司之旅就到此為止，但有件事我不得不提。

起先還不是很在意，來到人潮這麼多的百貨公司後，才發現一堆人盯著我的左手看，好像是什麼稀有動物還是異型似的，如果是單獨一人的行人倒還好，他頂多只會多看一眼便別開目光，令我不快的就是結伴出遊的二人以上組合，看完還會呼朋引伴指指點點，交頭接耳，那些動作簡直就是不打自招的說──我們在說你壞話唷！

真是氣煞我也，難道現在的人都不知道什麼叫做同情心嗎？雖然我既不渴望也不需要別人來同情，但至少也別在我面前做出那麼明顯的動作嘛！

於是，我在男仕精品部幫自己買了一對黑色的羊皮騎士手套，並且在左手中指及無名指部份塞滿從藥局買來的藥用棉花。

嗯嗯，這樣看起來是正常多了，雖然現在是夏天，穿著短袖還戴只手套看了難免奇怪，但這點程度的奇裝異服還在我容忍範圍之內，別看我好像個性保守，我在高中時代可是玩過COSPLAY的。

說也奇怪，雖然戴上手套後還是多少有些路人會對我投以奇異的眼光，但感覺便沒有之前被看見五指不全的手掌那麼令我火大了。人類還真是一種奇妙的生物啊！

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之三



街頭藝文活動於晚上七點開始，今天芷伶請了半天假，我們約定好六點由我過去樂器行載她下班，一同附宴。

而在這之前的時光我也沒有虛度，因為光是想要在什麼地點、什麼場合、什麼時機送出那只訂婚對戒，並且要講些什麼話，就足足讓我呆在房間內想到一個頭兩個大。想了一整個下午最後還是決定，先想好台詞，其它部份就見機行事吧！

接近下午六點時，我來到了芷伶上班的地方，將摩拖車停在樂器行門口後，才發現樂器行和我上次所見有很了大的不同，細節先不說，光是在門口展示櫥窗中那附擺了兩年不曾變更過款式單人套鼓，這回竟然換成別的廠牌了呢！是售出了嗎？不，我倒覺得是因為在上次那場地震中損壞了。

我一進店內，便看到老闆正和芷伶愉快的交談著，而發現我來到的老闆立刻對我施以畏褻的笑容。

「火龍王子不捨芷伶公主在魔窟受罪，特地從陰曹地府趕回來嘍！」

拜託……都幾歲人了還亂開這種玩笑，真要說的話，你這家店差點變成鬧過人命的兇宅，而死的那個人正是你眼前這位。附帶一提，這間樂器行的名字正叫做『魔窟』。

「其實我現在是冤魂，特地趕回死亡現場找個替死鬼。」

我手肘撐著櫃台，一臉認真的望著老闆。

「要找替死鬼嗎？來，女仕優先。」

老闆說著，便將站在身旁的芷伶輕推至我身邊。

「哇咧，你還真會扯耶！如果我沒有活過來，你都不怕我變成枉死鬼住進你這家店啊？」

雖然我一臉認真，但並沒有生氣，長久以來和老闆的相處模式就是這樣，早習慣嘍。

銀鈴般的笑聲在耳邊響起，芷伶一手指節輕觸著下唇，在一旁笑的好開心。

「其實大哥才是最緊張的！你沒看現在店內幾乎都不用玻璃櫃了？」

聽芷伶這麼一說，我才發現店內所有的展示櫃都換成立式木櫃，當然也包括曾經把我壓死的那座。

老闆搖搖頭，一臉無奈地道：

「哎……你都不知道，自從那次之後便餘震不斷，少說也有五次以上，嚇都嚇死了，我現在甚至連看到玻璃碎片都會怕。」

奇怪，我這個當事人都不怕了，怎麼你比我還嚴重？

「那是因為你沒看見那一幕……」

老闆突然臉色鐵青，而芷伶也憂鬱地皺起眉頭，一手環上我的腰際。

「真的是只能用肚破腸流來形容……」

聽到老闆用的形容詞，我的腹側突然揪痛一下。

「好了，過去的事就別提了，你看芷伶都被你嚇壞了。」

「還會痛嗎？今天剛出院，傷口沒怎樣吧！」

芷伶輕聲說道，語氣中充滿不捨。

「沒事沒事──」

我挺起胸膛，拍了拍芷伶放在我腰際的那雙水嫩嫩的小手。

「好的不得了，我還去逛百貨公司呢！」

「你去逛百貨？該不會又去玩太鼓達人吧！你傷才剛好耶！」

「我沒那麼冒失啦！我今天去百貨公司其實是……」

完蛋，差點把戒指的事說出來，我還不打算讓芷伶太早知道的說……

「是什麼？」

「去……去買手套。」

一旁的老闆睜大一隻眼，緊盯著我的手套不放。

「買手套做什麼？」

你這個人很遲頓耶！專挑會破壞氣氛的事問。

「遮醜啦！」

我沒好氣的回了一句。

「可是我覺得你戴了更醜。」

誰讓你來評論我的穿著了。

「是是是！你最帥，除了你以外全天下的男人都是豬八戒。」

「真糟糕，被你發現了。」

老闆說著，還一邊用指頭撥弄著留了鬍鬚的下巴。

突然，芷伶將我右手的手套鈕扣解開，涮的一聲脫下來。

「那沒受傷的另一隻就別戴了吧！」

「疑，這樣看起來不是很怪嗎？」

「不會啦！你看，這樣很像靈異教師神眉耶！」

哇咧！怎麼妳連那種漫畫也看過，我真是猜不透妳啊。不過這也不失為一個好點子，這樣我就可以更名正言順的cosplay嘍。

「那漫畫我也有看過，就是那個鬼手英吉嘛！」

時間仿佛凍結了三秒，之後……

「噗──！」

我和芷伶不約而同的噗笑出聲。

「大哥，沒有鬼手英吉這種東西，你說的是『麻辣教師GTO』裡的鬼塚英吉吧！」

芷伶邊笑邊不客氣地指正。

「疑？是嗎？」

老闆露出一副大徹大悟的痴呆神情，我和芷伶在一旁則是笑到眼淚都快流出來了，哎唷！我好像牽動到腹側的舊傷了。

「好啦！別笑了，先跟你說正經事。」

你能有什麼正經事好說的，我倒想聽聽。

「火龍，你今後還打鼓嗎？」

原來你是知道我為了什麼原因戴手套嘛！那剛剛還問啥。

「當然打啊！不過我慣用的左手傳統式握法（一端用虎口，一端用中指及無明指夾住鼓棒的握法）可能沒辦法使用了，要練短拉丁棒握法吧！」

「嗯，那就好，我這邊有一組單人套鼓要送你。」

「什麼？送我？」

你是不是吃錯藥了啊！

「就是原本擺在門口展示的那一套啊。」

老闆用下巴指著門口展示櫃的方向，我也跟著望去，我進來時是有發現那套鼓被換掉了，沒想到是要送我才收起來呀。

「不行，這麼貴重的東西我不能收……」

「沒關係啦！一點小心意，再說會讓你受重傷我也有責任。」

「可是……」

「別跟我客氣啦，你不是早就想買一套了嗎？」

我不知道該怎麼回答他，說真的我是很想收下，但就是拉不下臉皮接受。這時芷伶扯了扯我的衣袖。

「大哥的好意你就接受吧！而且那套鼓因地震傷到了，外觀磨損的很嚴重，既賣不掉擺著也難看。」

我就說這麼摳門的老闆怎麼可能突然開了竅，原來是有原因的，但說真的，我有點受寵若驚的感覺，復活後大家突然都對我呵護般的好，一時還不太習慣。

「呃……那我就收下吧，多謝割愛嘍！」

「那你明天下午來找我吧！我開車幫你載回家。」

「大概幾點？」

「看你方便就來，我都在。說到這個，時間不早，你們也該出發了吧！」

我抬頭看一下牆上的電子鐘，六點十分，從這邊過去大概要半小時，差不多是時候了。

「那我們先走嘍！」

「大哥掰掰！」

芷伶提起皮包，便捥著手和我走出門。而老闆隨後又道：

「你們代表的是這家魔窟樂器行，要爭氣點，記得幫我錄影嘿。」

跟我講也沒用，今晚我又不能上台。

「錄影的事有拜託阿猴了，放心吧。」

「嗯好！慢走哦，掰。」

「再見。」

揮手道別後，我便載著芷伶朝市區的文化廣場出發。

離去前，我看見店裡進了一把新的電吉他，它的顏色是整把腥紅色，上頭有龍鱗的紋路，最重要的是他琴頭的造型，是一顆栩栩如生的龍頭。我對這把吉他很有興趣，明天有空來問問老闆吧！

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之四



因為這個時間是下班時段，路上車多擁擠，原本預計三十分的車程，竟然花了快五十分鐘才到達目地的。而我們趕到活動場地時，節目已經開始了。

「真糟糕，沒有好位置了。」

我伸長了脖子張望了場地四周，似乎所有的桌椅都坐滿人了，這個文化廣場場地本來就不算大，桌椅也只有不到二十副，四方的舞台上，擺了一組單人套鼓和一對正發出震撼心弦樂音的大型擴音箱，一名吉他手、一名貝斯手再加上一名主唱，舞台就嫌擁擠，雖然不會互相影響到動作，但想要做出一些大動作或是舞蹈是不可能的。

台下圍了三圈席地而坐的聽眾，以年輕人居多。雖然不是很盛大的饗宴，但對我們這些小樂團來說，能在上頭演奏一直長久以來的夢想。

正在台上演出的樂團我從來沒見過，他們的自創曲是Hip-Hop類型的街舞歌曲，可能他們沒有先來瞭解場地狀況吧！這種歌曲沒有搭配地板動作，效果可是會大打折扣的。

「你先去找阿猴他們，我去買咖啡。」

「好，找到他們在哪我會去接你，你買完就先在店門口等吧！」

「嗯！」

芷伶走向一旁附設的咖啡零售店，而我則是睜大了雙眼細尋阿猴的行蹤。

阿猴很好認，他是我們樂團的跟班，總是反戴著一頂白色棒球帽，但並沒有自己專長的樂器，至於他的本名叫什麼，我並不知道，我們團裡大家都是用綽號相稱，且幾乎不知道其它成員的本名，不過很有趣的一點是，大家的綽號都是動物系的。

老是戴著一副藍色墨鏡的主唱『狐狸』，染著一頭金髮的吉他手『皮卡丘』，偏愛綠色穿著的貝斯手『KERORO』，跟班『阿猴』，以及鼓手『小火龍』──正是在下，頂替我的那位鼓手我只有在醫院中見過他一面，看起來像是個文弱書生，而他也附和著我們為自己取了『熊』的綽號，但我覺得這個綽號一點也不適合他呀，擔任經理的芷伶算是唯一正常的人類吧。而我們樂團名為『Legendz』，這個名詞具有傳說獸之意。（出自動畫『龍王傳說』）

很快的，我便在舞台附近的花圃邊發現了手持V8攝影機的阿猴身影，而其它人正坐在一旁忙著看樂譜。

「嗨，我來遲了。」

我主動走上前打招呼，他們五人除了熊以外，立刻抬起頭。

「火龍，我還以為你不來了。」

金髮帥哥皮卡丘放下電吉它，起身向我走來，而原本埋首於樂譜中的熊也立刻抬起頭來，施予我一個朝陽般的微笑並點頭示意。

「我這不是來了嘛！」

「還以為你顧著把馬子，把我們忘了咧！」

「塞車啦！我也想早點來呀，倒是你們，還OK吧！」

「OK的啦！」

一旁的狐狸啪的一聲丟下手上樂譜，抓起一只放在身旁被塞成長方體的旅行袋。

「火龍，我們的單曲CD錄的很成功呢！你要不要看看。」

狐狸打開那只旅行袋，裡面著滿滿的硬盒CD。

「哇靠！你錄這麼多做什麼，還用硬盒裝哦！」

「不多啦！這裡才50片，你看看這封面，是不是很棒，背面還有歌詞，很周到吧！」

我接過狐狸遞過來的一片CD，上頭的封面是某次我們在練團室合照的照片，而光影處理非常好，一點都不像是業餘人員製作出來的，一旁還有代表我們樂團所有成員的「獸」。

「這封面設計的很棒，花錢請人家做的？」

我晃動著手上CD盒，向狐狸發問。

「這是熊做的，他學美工設計的，做的不錯對吧！」

狐狸說著還對著熊撇了幾下眉毛，而後者則是難為情地騷抓著頭。

「熊，鼓譜有哪邊不會打嗎？」

其實我最擔心的就是他了，其他人的實力與經驗我非常清楚，完全不用擔心，但熊完全沒有實戰經驗，深怕他會太過緊張而出錯。

「嗯……除了幾個過門比較不熟練，其他都沒問題。」

果然，過門一直是爵士鼓中相當深奧的一個環節。所謂過門就是演唱者在歌曲進行到一個段落空間想喘口氣時，由鼓手過門來裝飾這些空間，通常在第八節的第一拍或第三拍開始過門。

「沒關係，你就打你順手的過門就好了，不一定要完全照著上面打。」

「可是這樣就會破壞歌曲的原味了呀！」

熊看起來好像很緊張，我看他手心都冒汗了。

「總比打錯導致節奏亂掉來好吧！」

我拿起熊放置在一邊的黑色碳纖維鼓棒。

「當初我譜那些過門有考慮到動作帥氣度，不過若你不熟練硬要打的話，動作生硬就失去它的意義了。」

我空揮著鼓棒，想打出一段這首歌中我最自豪的過門，怎料左手的鼓棒卻不聽使喚地噴飛了出去。

鼓棒摔落在地面，發出清脆敲擊聲，我的心卻隨著每一聲響而漸漸沈了下去。

「啊！對不起……」

我征征地看著藏在黑色手套下，斷了兩指的左手。我以後真的還能打鼓嗎？

熊一個箭步上前撿起地上的鼓棒，拍了拍我的肩膀。

「別在意，貝多芬耳聾都能作曲，兩根手指算什麼呢？」

我看著說話的熊，他的笑容仍然充滿了陽光般的朝氣。

「希望下次有表演時，我可以不用再代替你上場。」

熊說著，伸出示好的右手。

「嗯！我會的，放心吧！」

我也伸出右手迎合他，兩隻手緊握住，這是男人間的約定，不過他的手真的好濕啊，令我懷疑他是不是患了多汗症。

「熊先生，別亂搞男男關係，人家有女友了咧。」

一旁的KERORO調促道。

什麼！難道熊有這種特殊嚐好！難怪他要取「熊」這個綽號……我看著他的臉，雖然仍然是那張不變的笑顏，但我卻覺得變了調，背袋中的那對訂婚戒指似乎正發出無言的抗議。我趕緊放開和他握住的手，我並不是排斥同性戀，但這種事還是能釐清就盡量釐清，更何況我都是打算要和芷伶結婚的人了。

「別聽他亂講，我性向很正常。」

熊無奈的笑道。我也希望是如此，不然今晚一定會作噩夢的。

「說到這個，芷伶呢？」

狐狸四處張望著，似乎在找尋芷伶的身影。完蛋！我差點把她給忘了。

「我去找她過來。」

我急忙起身，慌張地朝咖啡零售店奔去。離去前，狐狸又道：

「火龍，你最好快一點，下一組就輪到我們上場了哦。」

什麼！這麼快……

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之五



「好慢哦！怎麼去這麼久。」

在咖啡零售店門前等待我的芷伶鼓著腮幫子抱怨道。可能是等太久，她已經開始喝起咖啡了，平常她都會等我一起喝的說，哎……但願她沒有生氣。

「抱歉，太久沒和大家見面，就聊起來了……」

我低著頭一臉慚愧，卻見芷伶一臉笑呵呵地將咖啡遞到我面前。

「沒關係！今天主角可是你唷，開心點。」

主角是我？怎麼一回事？

「等一下你就知道嘍。快帶我去吧！」

芷伶笑著，活像是朵金黃鬱金香，她立即撘上我的手。

這時，舞台上的擴音箱，傳來了狐狸那充滿磁性的聲音。

『大家好，我們是Legendz。』

「要開始了，我們走吧！」

我輕拉著芷伶的手，稍微加快了腳步。

這場活動沒有主持人，按照抽簽順序，每個報名的樂團輪翻上陣，當然，一開始就是千篇一律的成員介紹。

很快的我們便走到集合地，阿猴正坐在花圃周圍的水泥台上，拿著一包洋芋片津津有味的吃著，拍攝中的V8已在三角架上對準了舞台。

「兩位來了啊！坐吧，重頭戲要上場嘍！」

阿猴邊說著，眼睛仍然盯著舞台不放。

「重頭戲？」

我不解的問，但阿猴沒有回答我，我和芷伶就坐後，台上的狐狸此時也介紹到最後一位團員。

『接著是我們的代打鼓手──熊！』

熊很謙遜地從鼓手椅上站起來，行了個九十度的禮。此時台下竟然傳出一陣幾乎像是女子的尖叫聲，而且是由十幾位女生齊聲吶喊。

「呀──！文雄，我愛你──！」

天哪！這是什麼陣仗啊？熊那個傢伙，竟然有這麼多粉絲。

熊再度露出他那陽光般的笑容，向那些女生向揮手致意，不知為何，我覺得心頭仿佛有針扎般的揪痛。

「那小子在唸研究所，是院內的高材生呢！功課好又才華洋溢，真好，如果我也這麼受女孩子歡迎就好嘍！」

阿猴邊將手上洋芋片咬的咖滋作響邊說道，眼中流露出羨慕的神情。

我也好想上台演奏，雖然我並沒有親衛隊來當我捧我的人場，但粉絲有芷伶一個就夠了，但是……

我又看了自己的左手，一使力，只有三隻手指會按我的意思彎曲，而另外兩指是什麼感覺，老實說我早就忘記，就好像從來不曾擁有過一般。

突然一股熱血直衝我腦門，我頓時覺得誰都可以輸，就是不能輸給熊。

「我有芷伶就夠了，好男人是重質不重量的，對吧！」

我握著一旁芷伶的手，放在我大腿上，她吃驚的抖了一下，有點驚愕地看著我，接著，她白淨的臉龐染上一股紅潮。

而我也被自己這舉動嚇了一跳，以往一直不敢這麼主動，這回竟然這麼直接大膽。

『接著，我們要表演的曲目，和行程表上的有點不一樣，上個月的地震，差點奪走我們一位團員的生命，導致他今日無法上台演出，因此，我們將歌詞改過，這首「最珍貴的朋友」，將獻給Legendz的正排鼓手──火龍。』

狐狸說完，還朝這裡望了一下，我看不清楚他墨鏡下的眼神，不過應該是在笑吧！原來剛剛芷伶說今晚我是主角，指的是這件事啊！

真是的，為了我還費勁去改歌詞，還蠻著我這麼久……疑？我的眼眶怎麼濕濕的……

狐狸對熊使了一個手勢之後，便見熊舉起鼓棒開始輕敲Cymbal（銅鈸），在抓到節奏後，力道漸強敲擊四下，接著大鼓一踩，演奏和主唱的歌聲立刻環繞著整個廣場。

這首歌起音就高，後面還有高八度的落差，但狐狸用他天生燎亮的噪音，並且加入感情，完美地詮譯著每一段的歌詞。

台下的聽眾全屏氣凝神地傾聽著，氣氛與前一樂團演奏時大相逕庭。

在這首歌的副歌之處，狐狸用他那不像男生該擁有的超高音，字字句句唱入我心坎裡，我終於忍不住熱淚螢眶，直到全場靜的有如暴雨後的深山野嶺，我才發現演奏已經結束。

『各位聽眾大家好。』

狐狸拉著麥克風再度開始致詞，這時鴨雀無聲的觀眾席才開始響起談話聲，而熊的女子親衛隊又扯著喉嚨尖叫。

『Legendz的演唱已完畢，如果大家對剛剛這首歌有興趣的話，可以至我們的休息區──』

狐狸指向我們這邊。

『我們有錄了單曲CD供免費索取，數量有限，送完為止唷！』

全場一片嘩然，接著熊所屬的女子親衛隊像是餓狼撲羊般朝這裡衝來，途中還踢翻了一張椅子，更有有幾位聽眾也半信半疑的跟著過來。

台上的四名團員深深一鞠躬後，便帶著屬於自己的樂器從後台走下，這時那群走火入魔的女生已經殺到抱出那一大疊CD的阿猴面前。

「別急別急，大家都可以拿到，那位小姐，一人只能拿一片啊！」

很快的，50片CD被索取一空。

「不是說大家都能拿到嗎？為什麼我們沒有？」

有幾個沒拿到CD的聽眾正在和阿猴抗議，而後者立刻用求救的眼神望向狐狸，只見狐狸趕緊搓著手掌解釋：

「不好意思，真的數量有限，我們沒想到大家會這麼喜愛，如果各位真的很想要的話，請留下e-mail，我們可以寄MP3檔過去。」

早該這麼做了。

最後，在所有節目都結束後，因為有些團員隔天還要上班，所以原訂慶功宴行程暫緩至他日舉辦。

也好，今晚我一定要有所行動。

「那麼，再見嘍！時間敲定後會打電話通知你們的。」

狐狸習慣性的將眼鏡扶正，並且撥弄了一下瀏海，做出了道別前的結論。

「掰嘍！改天見，今天真的很愉快。」

揮手向狐狸等人，加上圍在熊身邊十幾位女孩道別後，便是我和芷伶獨處的時間。

「芷伶，你有趕著回家嗎？」

「怎麼？要帶我去哪玩嗎？」

「我們到旁邊的公園坐一下好嗎？」

「你有話要對我說對不對？」

芷伶靈精的雙眼和我四目相交，好像看透我的心思似的。

「呃……對，妳怎麼知道？」

芷伶笑著，笑聲像是夏日午後被微風輕拂過的風鈴似的響亮。

「你每次有話跟我說都是相同的模式啊！」

果然被她看穿了，看來我以後要保持點神秘感。

我們倆悠遊自若的朝公園散步而去，表面上看起來是這樣，其實我現在緊張的要死，下午在房間內預演的內容全忘的一乾二淨。

不久，我們走到一張位於紅磚步道旁的長椅旁，我將椅子上的灰塵拂去後，兩人便坐了下來。

接著，沈默了好一會兒，芷伶才開口道：

「不是要和我講什麼嗎？」

「我……」

完蛋了，腦中一片空白。

「你不說的話，我用猜的哦，我想想……你是不是想說……」

「好，我說……我說……」

怎麼可以讓妳用猜的，萬一真的被猜到，我不是更難開口。

「我……」

要直接說出來嗎？沒有任何開場白就直說，會不會太突兀了，算了，不管了啦！

我將手伸進背包，緊握著那枚戒指盒，接著迅速地淘出。

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之六



「請你嫁給我！」

我臉望著芷伶，卻不敢直視她的眼神。

「雖然我不是全世界最好的男人，但卻是最愛妳的男人，請妳嫁給我，我會讓妳一輩子都幸福的。」

終於說出口了，但緊張的一刻還沒過去，是答應，還是拒絕呢？拜託千萬別說再考慮看看……

芷伶似乎被我這突如而來的舉動嚇到，她一手捂著嘴巴，看看我，又看看那枚戒指，沈默了數秒後，她才開口：

「這戒指好漂亮，你今天去百貨公司就是買這個啊！」

她將戒指輕輕拿起，透過水銀路燈，上頭的鑽石散發出冷色系的光澤。

「那……妳是答應嘍？」

我忐忑不安地問，心跳開始加速，我似乎感覺到頸脛動脈收縮舒張時的震動。

然而，芷伶竟然紅了眼眶，一滴淚珠子滑落她臉龐。

「你知道你死掉的時後，我多傷心嗎？」

她伸手將眼淚拭去。

「我天天都在棺木旁看著你，不知哭了幾回。」

我自背包中拿出一包面紙，取出一張將她臉上擦至連淚痕都不剩。

「抱歉，我現在應該要高興的，竟然哭起來了。」

「不，該道歉的是我，我太晚回來，讓你傷心這麼久，我真該死。」

「別說什麼死不死的，我不準你再死了。」

「如果真有那一天，我還是一樣會因保護妳而死的，就像上次一樣。」

「討厭……」

芷伶輕敲一下我的胸膛，臉上又恢復花仙子般的笑容。

「這是對戒吧！來，我們交換戴上。」

「嗯！好。」

我將芷伶的左手平舉起，為她在無名指上戴上那枚鑽戒。

「真好看！」

她翻起手背，左右欣賞了好幾回。

「直到結婚為止，我不會將它拔下來的，來，換我為你戴。」

芷伶從盒中取出另一枚，並扶起我戴著手套的左手，在解開鈕扣時，她的手卻突然抖了起來，之後，將手套脫下。

沒有無名指……

豆大的淚珠落下，滴在我的手背上。

「沒關係，就戴右手吧！」

我趕緊將手套穿回去，並且扶著她顫抖不已的那隻手，將戒指戴上自己右手無名指。

然而，連我也沒有料到她接下來的動作，她突然撲倒在我胸前，環抱著我，淘號大哭。

「對不起，都是因為我，才會讓你這樣……」

我兩隻手舉在空中，不知該往哪放，最後，我在她背上輕拍了幾下。

「不用道歉，為了妳，我死都甘願，我已經證明過這點了」

「笨蛋，都叫你別再說死了……」

之後，她哭的好傷心，她不斷抽咽著，而我只能輕拍她的背部安撫她，從芷伶身上傳來的體溫，好溫暖。

芷伶的哭聲愈來愈小，最後終於停止，於是我將她離拉我胸膛，靜靜地凝視著她的臉龐。

我深吸一口氣，決定說出那句話。

「我愛妳。」

「我也愛你。」

芷伶直視著我，雖然她的雙眼哭的通紅，但姿色非但不失分毫，反正更令人想要加以憐憫一番，她的眸子好像要將我吸入一般，不知不覺地，我們之間的距離愈來愈近，最後，對上雙唇。

這一刻，我仿佛被微量電流通過全身一般，麻酥酥的感覺令我心亂神迷意茫茫，真希望時間能就這麼靜止。



不知維持這個姿勢多久，突然有說話聲在不遠處響起，一對情侶正往我們的方向走來，我和芷伶同時意識到這一點，立刻不捨的恢復正常到有點僵硬的坐姿。

那對情侶路過時，看了我們一眼，接著便頭也不回地離去。該死，我真想罵髒話，我咒你們等等被野狗咬。

突然，遠處有一塊閃著霓虹燈的招牌吸引住我的目光，『HOTEL』這個英文單字立刻映入我眼廉。

「芷伶，今晚方便在外頭過夜嗎？」

芷伶看了我一眼，循著我的目光也看到那招牌，接著她倚靠在我肩頭。

「好啊！反正我在醫院住了一個多月我媽也沒說啥。」

於是，我們便朝著招牌的方向出發，事後想想，那塊看板會剛好在那個位置並非巧合，這根本是賓館業者的陰謀。



第二天，我從賓館雙人房的床上醒來，發現芷伶已坐在床頭等著我起床，雖然我們並沒有進展到最終階段，但我不得不承認，能和心愛的人在賓館過夜，實在是人生中最幸福的事之一。

「你醒很久了嗎？」

我揉了揉睡眼，雖然這一覺睡的既安穩又飽足，但這是習慣動作。

「我也剛醒而已。」

「睡的還好嗎？」

「好的不得了，不過，第一次在這種地方和男生過夜，感覺好新鮮耶！」

芷伶不斷張望著房間內每一項豪華的擺設，尤其是天花板上那只用菱狀玻璃串成的燈罩，令人宛如身在皇宮般的浪漫。

「如果妳喜歡的話，以後可以常常帶妳來。」

「討厭……在你家就好了，幹麻浪費錢。」

芷伶說著，還搥了一下我的胸膛。

「那今晚就來吧！我房間一個人睡嫌冷清呢。」

「哎唷！你壞死了，我不理你了啦。」

我定神一看，才發現芷伶的臉不知啥時紅了起來。

「拜託，你要打我罵我都可以，千萬別不理我啊！」

我一說完，芷伶馬上有所企圖地對我露出個笑容。

「好，那看我怎麼打你。」

說完，她便撲到我身上，又搥又打的。

「哎唷！好痛，饒了我吧！」

經過這一晚，芷伶變了，她變的好像我的親妹妹一樣，她以前不曾這樣和我嘻鬧過的。而我也變了，在她面前，我不再有不好意思說出口的話，除了一件事以外……

昨晚我們親熱到高潮時，有個聲音突然在我腦海中響起：

『只要你答應……不想做也得做……至死方休……』

因此，我立刻打消和芷伶發生進一步關係的念頭，我真的能永遠和芷伶一起渡過幸福美滿的生活嗎？雖然我很不願意朝壞的方面去想，但一切等到結為連理後再說吧。[/img]

----------


## 小火龍

《第三章》重獲新生──之七



我和芷伶有點掩人耳目的離開了賓館，雖然我們並不是偷吃腥，但若是被熟人看見總是不好。

由於時間也接近中午，因此我們到附近的燒臘店打算簡單的用過一餐。

「麻煩給我一份火肉拼香腸，芷伶妳呢？」

前面那一段話是說給店員聽的，而芷伶正看著牆上一串串紅字寫的價目表。

「好難決定哦，這麼多種口味。」

芷伶抿著下唇，苦惱著不知選哪項。其實這種燒臘店的主菜式樣並不多，但是若做成雙拼飯，那組合可就多了。

「那就點招牌飯吧！我覺得也不錯吃。」

「那你為什麼不點招牌飯？」

「我想吃吃看別的嘛。」

「那我也想吃別的。」

「那妳先選吧，我去倒紅茶。」

說著，我先到旁邊裝了杯免費供應的紅茶。

三十秒鐘後。

「決定好了嗎？」

「我還是不知道選什麼耶！」

「所以我推薦妳吃招牌飯啊！」

「那你為什麼不吃招牌飯？」

「……」

在一旁的店員噗的一聲笑出來。

結果，最後我和芷伶都點了招牌飯。奇怪，芷伶怎麼突然變的這麼任性……

「沒騙你吧！其實招牌飯才是我最喜歡的口味。」

我夾起餐盒中最後一塊招牌內，將剩下的飯一股腦兒地往嘴裡塞，粗嚼幾口便全下肚。相較之下，芷伶的餐盒還是裝得滿滿的白飯，肉才吃了一塊，菜也沒吃幾口。

其實我不太喜歡和別人出來吃飯，因為我吃的速度實在不是普通快，至今仍未遇逢敵手，而每次出來吃飯，往往我都是第一個吃完，而只能坐在旁邊乾瞪眼。

但是和芷伶出來就不一樣嘍！因為這樣我有更多的時間可以看著她，說不定我修練成這項『餓龍傳說』的技能，為的就是這一刻呢！

「真的不錯吃啦！不過比起這個，我覺得你煮的招牌飯更好吃呢！」

「怎麼，想吃我煮的嗎？妳不怕我太久沒煮技術退步嗎？」

「想吃，當然想吃，今天的晚餐就看你的嘍！」

「包在我身上！」

我拍了拍胸腑，料理正是我拿手的強項，也是吃飯的本錢。

用完餐後，我便載著芷伶前往樂器行，是的，又到了她的上班時間。看來我也該重新找個工作，雖然短期內不愁吃穿，但不找個工作來做，時間久了會變成廢人的，不知道之前的便當店還收不收我，甘脆自己開一間好了。

本來和老闆約好今天將那套鼓載回家，不過老闆今天臨時有事要辦，加上我又答應芷伶要做我的拿手料理給她品嚐，所以就順理成章地延期嘍！

不過，現在想想，那套鼓有沒有送我，都無所謂了。

這天晚上，我從我從樂器行返回家裡，將那些餐具清洗過後，便覺得有點睏，哎！可能是在醫院躺太久，身體機能都懶散了。於是我洗過澡後，便昏沈沈地躺上床準備就寢。

我在床上思索著接下來的路該怎麼走，戶頭裡雖然有一筆錢，但若沒有穩定的工作，遲早也會花光，而且我也打算和芷伶結婚了，總不能讓她來養我吧！不如就照自己的打算，開間小餐館吧！

要開在哪裡呢？要準備多少資金呢？室內要裝璜成什麼樣子？就在我想著一些小細節時，不知不覺地便睡著了。

突然手機鈴聲大作，我半睜著愛睏眼從床上爬起來。

是芷伶打來的。

「喂……你好……」

我接起電話的第一句就帶著濃濃的睡意。

『你在睡覺了哦！』

「嗯……我突然覺得好睏，想睡了……」

『算了，本來想去你家待一下呢！』

「明天吧！真抱歉，我真的好累……」

『好啦！不吵你了，你快睡吧！晚安。』

「嗯，晚安……」

我將電話掛掉，又倒回床上繼續睡，但沒想到，這個舉動，將讓我後悔一輩子。

因為那是我最後一次見到芷伶的機會……



沒有任何徵兆。

當我沈浸在人生最幸福的那一天。

契約實行之日便降臨了……



朦朧中，我來到一個好熟悉的地方，這裡是一座空無一物的建築底下，這裡的地板是用白石鋪成，且佔地廣大，四週只有環繞著建築的白色柱子，沒有牆壁，可以看到外頭的藍天。

我想起來了，這邊就是我死後進行審判的地方，但我為什麼又來到這裡呢？

我覺得我好像在等一個人，我不知道他是誰，但我知道他一定會來。

不知等了多久，一個藍色的身影出現在石柱間，我看不清地的長相，但我知道我在等待的就是他。

他漸漸朝我走近，輪廓也愈來愈清楚，他有粗壯且長了三趾尖爪的四肢，頭上長角，背後還有一對巨大的翅翼，接著我看到他身上長滿鱗片的皮膚，以及露出尖牙的臉孔。

他是一頭龍，而且是我熟到不能再熟的龍。

「沃雷卡．諾頓……」

我怔怔地看著他，嘴裡不自覺地喊出他的名字。同樣的表情也出現在他臉上，接著，他嘴裡發出一串咕嚕聲，那不是人類的語言，但我卻聽的懂。

「你知道我的名字？」

我終於如願以償，我可以和他對話了，他真的好大一隻，我還要抬頭才能看見他的臉。

「你應該也有夢見過我吧！」

「是有這麼一回事，但我怎麼會在這裡？」

沃雷卡心不在焉地回答我，只是不停觀望著四週。

「我也不知道，我本來還在睡覺，醒來人就在這了，這個地方你來過嗎？」

「不久前來過，還遇到一個愛講大道理的老頭。」

「他和你說了什麼？」

我問道，但沃雷卡卻狠狠地瞪了我一眼。

「關你屁事！」

「喂喂！我知道你脾氣不好，但我們現在可是同在一條船上，好好相處會少塊肉嗎？」

沃雷卡看著我的眼神仍然銳利的像把刀子，片刻後，他才別過頭去，緩緩地道：

「我被威茲曼家族的幹部做掉，就來到這邊，然後又莫明奇妙的復活了。」

原來他也死過。

「那你有和老頭做什麼約定嗎？」

「我不知道。」

「講一下嘛，說不定其中有我們為什麼會再回到這邊的關鍵。」

「你很煩耶！」

對，我就是要煩你，我有太多問題想要問你。

但很顯然地，老天並不想讓我們聊太久，那個雖然莊嚴神聖，但在我聽來卻一肚子火的聲音在空中響起。

『約定之時到了……兩位……好好完成你們的使命吧……』

沃雷卡一聽見這聲音，立刻破口大罵：

「喂！別老是躲著說話，給我滾出來！」

「放尊重點好嗎？雖然我也很不爽，但對方畢竟是有權決定我們生死之輩。」

「死就死，反正我也沒什麼好掛念的。」

「你……」

我話說到一半，突然有股凝重的氣流在我和沃雷卡之間炸開，一陣轟隆巨響後，我們立刻被那看不見的爆風炸飛至遠方的天邊。



是夢嗎？

當我發現自己又埋身在被窩中時，我立刻撐起身子並張開眼睛。

真的是夢，太好了，我還活著。

正當這麼想的時後，我才發現目前所處的空間，並不是我本來的房間。

接著，我發現視野中位於鼻頭的角度，有個藍藍的東西，我驚的立刻伸手去探查。

我的臉怎麼變長了，還有，我的手……

我攤開雙手，發現那是一對戴著土褐色防禦手套，且只有三趾像是爪子的手。

接著，我看見手臂上長滿了藍色的鱗片，還有我的睡衣不見了，露出的肚皮是一塊塊白色的腹節，我下意識地往背上摸去，傳來的觸感不是柔嫩的皮膚，而是像石頭般粗硬的鱗，呃……這一片是什麼？翅膀？

天哪！我怎麼變成一頭龍了！

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之一



我驚得立刻跳下床，卻因體重的關係發出碰的一聲巨響，驚魂未定的我掃視了一下這個房間，這個房間我有印象，這裡是沃雷卡的臥房，那麼我記得靠近門口那座衣櫃中有一面鏡子。我立刻飛奔上前，伸出爪子扭開那扇木門。

一頭藍色的龍出現在鏡影中。

全身藍色的龍鱗、長著利爪的四肢、一對龍翼、一條拖在地板上的圓粗龍尾、長長的脖子上掛著一顆長角的龍頭、滿口尖牙、像是刀痕般尖銳細長的瞳孔。

就好像是沃雷卡站前我面前似的，但鏡中倒影卻會跟著我做出同樣的姿勢。雖然沃雷卡的樣子我已經看到很習慣了，但是……

我一定還在做夢，對！再去睡一下，醒來就正常了。

我這麼想著，立刻掉頭想再回到床上，怎料才一轉身，背上的龍翼卻「卡」的一聲重重敲擊在一旁桌角上，我痛的眼淚馬上飆出來，然而災難還沒結束，我被自己的腳爪絆了一下，一個重心不穩，頭下腳上的姿勢重重摔在地上。

天殺的，有夠痛的！

我強忍著痛撐起身子盤坐著，伸出戴著防禦手套的爪子不知該敷揉碰疼的鼻尖還是龍翼。

天哪！如果是夢不會這麼痛的，所以說這是真實的嘍！但為什麼我會變成一頭龍，而且還是沃雷卡的身體……

在我仍然驚魂未定之際，沃雷卡的房門傳出了摳摳聲響。

「小沃，你怎麼了？一大早就在亂摔東西……」

那是一串聽起來像咕嚕聲的語言，和我剛剛在白色宮殿聽到沃雷卡說的是同一種，而我不但聽的懂內容，還分辦的出那是母龍發出的聲音。

怎麼辦？她如果知道我不是沃雷卡，會不會一口把我吃了……

在我還沒想好如何應對之時，她卻喀的一聲把門打開，並且探出那長著紅色鱗片的龍頭，接著整頭龍走進來。

我的媽呀！有龍跑進房間裡了啦！

冷靜點，現在我也是一頭龍，而且來者是這個身體，也就是沃雷卡他母親，我看我還是先裝做自己是沃雷卡把她打發走，之後再做打算。

如果是沃雷卡，他會怎麼說呢？嗯，就這樣說吧。

「沒，沒事，不用妳管……」

天啊！說出這種話真的不會得罪她嗎？

「嗯，沒事就好，等等來下一起吃早餐，你父親今天難得能多留在家裡一個上午。」

天哪！連他老爸都在，我哪敢下去啊……在我的印象中，他老爸是個脾氣不輸給沃雷卡的龍，極具暴力傾向。

為什麼事情會變成這樣啊？

我雖然曾經幻想過，也曾經渴望過自己能成為一頭龍，但實際上變成一頭龍後才發現根本一點也不好玩，而且這個身體原本的主人是沃雷卡，他是一頭性格偏激又樹敵眾多的龍，我可不想過著每天和黑社會拼命的日子。我希望的是不平凡，而不是充滿危機的生活，我對自己的命運多少還有點堅持。

我被威茲曼家族的幹部做掉……

我記得沃雷卡和我說過這麼一句話，那些黑道份子已經絕到連他的性命都不放過了，我到底該怎麼辦啊？我還能不能恢復人類的身體啊？我該不會一輩子都得幫沃雷卡在追殺中求生存吧！

等等，為什麼我會變成一頭龍？難道那個謎之聲說要交給我的使命就是這個嗎？這算哪門子的使命啊！這根本是隨便使弄別人的命運。

我在房裡來回跺步，才發現肚子餓到受不了，腹節底下正在上演著空城計，但實在拿不出勇氣下樓吃飯，天哪！怎麼會這麼餓，難道沃雷卡是三天三夜都沒吃東西嗎？一陣肉香從房門空隙飄進來，我的腸胃像是打結般立刻和我抗議。

沒辦法，先去吃點東西吧！別說話就不會被識破。

於是，我走下樓梯，發現沃雷卡的雙親都身處在那間飄出令人垂涎香氣的廚房裡，我不自覺地流出口水。

像是被招喚一般，對食物的渴望壓過我心中的恐懼與不安，我嚥著口水走進廚房，便見桌上盤子擺著數塊帶著骨頭的牛肉，一鍋冒著騰騰蒸氣的肉羹，一盤藍色的青菜，以及馬鈴薯泥及長麵包。

只要不說話就不會被發現，我不斷這樣提醒自己，於是拉了一張椅子坐下，沃雷卡的雙親只是低著頭吃著自己手邊的食物，並沒有對我起疑心。

我抓起一條長麵包，一啃就是半條，麵包滑落進食道後，傳來一股通體舒暢的快感。

呼！得救了。

我舀了一碗肉羹，雖然它冒著熱氣，但我嚐了一口後才發現龍的舌頭根本不怕這點程度的燙，於是我咕嚕的一聲全吞下肚，濃郁的香氣令我食指大動，馬上再盛了一碗。

接著我再抓起一塊帶骨牛肉，聞了一下，發現好像是生的，這能生吃嗎？但我看沃雷卡他雙親都直接就咬了，表示龍們吃這種東西應該不會壞肚子吧！於是我也咬了一口。

好吃！

真的只能用鮮嫩多汁來形容，有點繃繃的肉質，肉汁在咬下的那一瞬間溢出，頓時滿嘴肉香，雖然有點腥味，但我發現這味道令我欲罷不能，而且牛肉還帶血，但那血的味道嚐起來既鮮美又甘甜，奇怪，我以前明明連六分熟的牛排都嫌太生，現在怎麼感覺完全不一樣。

然而這時，我發現沃雷卡雙親正盯著我猛看，我嚇的趕緊低下頭去，自顧自的吃著。

啃完了那塊足球這麼大的牛肉，但我的肚子還是不滿足，我想再抓一塊，卻發現原本裝著牛肉的盤子已經空了，於是只好吃剩下來的青菜和肉羹湯了。

我抓起一旁的銀叉，卻發現我怎麼努力也拿不穩那叉子，只有三支爪子要拿這東西太勉強了吧！我這下發現手戴的這防禦手套的另一個功用了，那就是增加爪子上的摩擦系數。

在嚐試幾次之後，終於稍微抓到要領，雖然抓著叉子仍有點抖，但勉強可以使用，我叉了幾片冒著藍色湯泡的青菜送到自己面前。

「呃……這菜是藍色的，能吃嗎？」

糟糕，我竟然不自覺的發問了，該死，明明決定好不說話的。

我偷瞄了一下沃雷卡他雙親，竟然發現他父親竟然痴呆的張著龍嘴，一臉驚訝的看著我，而他母親竟然哭起來了。

「你今天怎麼了，那是你最愛吃的藍厥菜啊！」

沃雷卡父親用低沈的嗓子對我發出質疑，糟糕，快穿幫了。

「沒，沒事，我問好玩的……」

我趕緊荒亂地將那藍厥菜送入口中，味道是還可以，但纖維太粗，我不是很喜歡。

原本以為沒事了，怎知沃雷卡母親竟然說了一句令我差點從椅子上摔下來的話。

「小沃，你終於肯吃肉了，媽媽好高興……」

宛如當頭棒喝一般，我才發現犯了個大錯，我忘記沃雷卡是吃素的，雖然不見得是純素，但肯定不會像我這樣大塊朵貽的啃肉骨。

接著，父親伸出龍爪抓住我的手臂，我被這突如而來的舉動嚇的抖一下身子。

「你到底是誰，你不是我的兒子沃雷卡。」

他父親銳利的眼神像是有千萬根針向我刺出，完蛋了，我真蠢，不到十分鐘就被發現了，怎麼辦啊！

「孩子的爸，你在說什麼啊！他怎麼看都是小沃啊！」

「他的眼神不對！我不相信有龍能在一夕之間變這麼多。」

該死，他父親疑心病怎麼這麼重啊！

「說，你到底是誰！」

「我……我好像失去記憶了……」

眼下只能用這個說詞暫時矇騙了，就算我真的把實情說出來，他們會信才有鬼。

「胡扯──！」

他抓著我手臂的爪子突然施力，一塊鱗片自我臂上掉落下來，這樣不好吧，你該不會想痛打我一頓吧！

在一旁母親立刻像是趕救火般的迎上前，似乎想將我們分開，而我緊張的不知該如何是好。

「別這樣，小沃都能死而復生了，當然也可能喪失記憶啊！」

雖然我覺得這論調更像是胡扯，但心裡卻祈禱他父親能接受。

「啍！」

終於，他鬆爪了，感謝上帝、感謝阿彌陀佛、感謝巴哈姆特大王。

「這孩子毛病怎麼這麼多！」

我也不想啊！看你是怎麼教的。

「小沃，你什麼時後發現不對勁的，告訴媽媽好嗎？」

看著他母親心急如焚的樣子，我也不好意思再硬學沃雷卡的態度來應付他們，反正失去記憶這個謊都撒了，那就裝傻到底吧！再說就沃雷卡的角度來看，我是真的失去記憶沒錯，而假裝失憶比佯扮成沃雷卡容易多了。

「我今天早上起來，就什麼都不記得了，只記得我叫做沃雷卡．諾頓。」

我抱著頭，裝出一副很痛苦的樣子

「以前的事完全都忘了？」

「不記得了。」

「包括你小時後的事？」

「嗯。」

「包括你不會飛的事？」

呃……這點我知道，但不能說，要裝就裝徹底一點。

「為什麼我不能飛？」

這句話說出口後，沃雷卡父親的臉色突然有了大轉變，有點像是在笑。

「難怪你吃起肉來了，算了，這樣也好。」

哪有人發現自己孩子失去記憶還露出放心的表情啊！我說沃雷卡啊，看來你爸媽真的很想將你徹頭徹尾地改造一番，你真該好好檢討嘍！

不對！我突然想到一件很嚴重的事，如果說我變成沃雷卡，那我原本那個人類的身體，現在啟不是正被沃雷卡使用著。

他有可能對我老媽說「甘妳屁事！」也有可能對芷伶說「滾！我不認識妳。」

噢！巴哈姆特大王啊！求求你千萬別讓沃雷卡拿我的身體亂來呀！



────────────我是分格線────────────
終於把主角龍化了
火龍在寫第四章時全身熱血沸騰啊啊啊啊
花了這麼長的時間來舖陳總算沒有白費

接來就是主角完全不一樣的"龍"生
希望眾獸們會喜歡

7/30 小火龍

----------


## VARARA

varavaravaravara~~~
恭喜邁入第四章!(寫的很快阿@@!)
4-1我看了也很high XD

若以沃雷卡的父母來說，應該過沒多久就會帶國榮去學飛行吧ＸＤ
（夢中我有相關經驗喔＝Ｗ＝還是龍形的！記得一清二楚！）
開始想像沃雷卡變成品學兼優的學生，這好像會造成很大的轟動＠＠

期待後續！

建議：龍世界場景的描述可以更詳細一些^^

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之二



「孩子的爸，你說這該怎麼辦，要不要帶小沃去看醫生啊……？」

拜託，千萬不要！千萬別帶我去看什麼心理醫生，我心智很正常，真的。

「萬一他恢復了不該恢復的記憶怎麼辦？」

「可是……」

沃雷卡母親為難的看著我，我可以從她身上感受到慈母的愛子心切，我真不懂沃雷卡為什麼要這麼叛逆。

「沃雷卡，你回答我，你還記得哪些事情？」

父親像是盯住獵物一般直視我的眼神，好像一眼就能穿我的謊言似的。

「呃……我有個朋友叫哈薩德．佈雷思，其他什麼都不記得了。」

「確定？」

「呃，對……」

沃雷卡父親轉頭面向母親。

「佈雷思是鎮上那個工匠家族嗎？」

「孩子的爸，好像是這樣沒錯，我們別墅的中庭也是請他們整建的呢！」

「好，暫時別讓沃雷卡和佈雷斯一家有任何接觸。」

嗄！怎麼這樣，我還想找哈薩德談一談，看能不能從他口中問出什麼蛛絲馬跡的說。

沃雷卡父親嘴角上揚，浮現一抹微笑。

「就讓我來彌補這四十年來的空撼吧！」

四十年來的空撼？那是什麼意思，等等，這些龍的壽命到底有多長啊！沃雷卡不是學生嗎？四十年前他應該還沒出生吧！

但我的疑惑很快解就開，今天整個上午，沃雷卡他父親拉我到家裡客廳中和我扯了一大堆做龍的基本道理、世界觀以及有關沃雷卡的一些事。

雖然我覺得沃雷卡他父親刻意隱暪許多事，例如沃雷卡曾經在迷藏森林中失蹤那件事就沒提過，不過我也不在乎他說的是否都是真的了。只要暫時能在龍族的世界混的下去，我再想辦法恢復人類之身，雖然我毫無頭緒，但我覺得這個「使命」恐怕沒這麼單純，只是和沃雷卡交換身份哪能拯救蒼生，這背後一定有什麼陰謀。所以，我一定有辦法解開這個謎團的，就像在白色神殿那個謎之聲所說的：「非得遵循道標走不可……沒得選擇……」

不過，拜他父親所賜，我也對沃雷卡，以及這個世界有了大致上的瞭解。

首先和我比較有直接關係的，沃雷卡今年69歲，沒錯，是69歲，這個足以讓一個人類變成老頭子或老太婆的年齡，對他們龍族來說連成年都提不上。一頭龍的平均壽命是400歲，最長有活到800歲甚至上千歲的例子，要到成年，必需至少有70歲，且通過成年禮才能算是一頭成年龍。

沃雷卡21歲就讀初級學校，37歲畢業；40歲就讀中級學校，55歲畢業；60歲就讀高級學校，至今已讀了9年。我的媽呀！我真好奇他們學校都教些什麼東西，一讀就是十幾二十年的，有這麼多東西好教嗎？

再來，沃雷卡還有一個祖父、一個曾祖父、曾曾祖父已經於260年前往生、一個曾曾曾祖父，一個曾曾曾曾……

好吧！祖父那一輩不要提了，龍真的太長壽了，他還有二個叔父，六個堂兄妹，以及一位叫做『凱特莉娜．哈克瑪』的未婚妻，有沒有搞錯，不是還沒成年嗎？連未婚妻都有了……

另外，龍族的兩性數量極不平均，公龍和母龍的比例是3:1，也就是說不是每頭龍都可以結婚生子，但換句話說，若平均每頭母龍沒有生超過四頭幼龍，遲早有一天龍族會絕種，而沃雷卡是家中的獨生龍。

沃雷卡他父親名為『卡艾爾．諾頓』，母親名為『琳娜．哈克瑪』看來諾頓家族和哈克瑪家族是不錯的世交。

卡艾爾．諾頓，也就是沃雷卡的父親，他是這個國家的政策議事會的六個議長之一，以人類的政治觀來看的話，是僅次於立法院院長的職務。

關於沃雷卡的家世，就只說了這些，剩下的像是在上歷史地理課一樣，令我聽了昏昏欲睡。

這個星球，龍們也稱之為地球，我不知道天底下為什麼會有這麼巧的事，但我可以確定，這一定和所謂的四維空間撇不開關係，也就說這，這裡是另一個地球，因為就連卡艾爾先生也不知道猿猴接下來還有稱之為人類的進化系。

沃雷卡居住的這個城鎮位於『東伊琳大陸』的中央地帶，一個叫做『曼達里亞』的城市，而在這個世界，只有分成三個國家，同時也是用種族來分的。

西洋龍，分佈於面積最大的『伊琳大陸』，分成東部與西部兩個版塊，也就是沃雷卡所屬的種族，相當於人類世界的美、澳、歐洲大陸。

而被西洋龍所尊敬的巴哈姆特大王是在二萬多年前將地球西部地區的龍族所有國家大統合的龍王，並且制定許多律法，使紛亂、鬥爭、弱肉強食的龍世界漸漸趨於穩定，因此這個世界的龍族才能有今天這樣的文明。

東方龍，分佈於『伊索大陸』，他們不排拒文明帶來的便利，但卻崇尚自然，是個充滿神秘的種族，位置相當於人類世界的亞洲大陸。

最後是迪諾龍，主要分佈在伊琳、伊索兩大陸中間的『薩祺大陸』，是個尚未開發地帶，且充滿野性的一個種族，數十餘呎的巨龍在這裡隨處可見，位置相當於人類世界的非洲大陸。

至於伊琳、伊索、薩祺，好像是這個世界的神祇之名，卡艾爾先生並沒有多加說明，而我也沒有興趣聽便是。

再來是當一頭現代龍所必需知道的事項，因為他說了一大堆，令我聽得一頭霧水，我只記得其中幾項較令我注意的。

在室外或公眾場所必需配戴防禦手套，禁止露出手爪，以防止破壞公共設施或傷及其他龍。關於這點我還是人類時就有想過這問題，現在終於明白。

在雙方同意的情況下，與他龍進行一對一的決鬥是沒有法律可管束的。龍是天性好鬥的種族，所以我想沒有嚴格禁止龍們打架，執法者也是有他們的苦處吧！我突然想到人類世界中立法院和國會全武行的場面，而把那些議員全想像成龍族的話，那會是多麼精采的場面啊！說不定卡艾爾先生就職的政策議事會廳，就是那種情形。

任何五頭龍以上的集會，需向龍政府機關申請通過始可實行，否則一律嚴格禁止。所以說，我在夢中看見的小團體，都是四龍以下的組合，就是這個原因嘍！那威茲曼家族又怎麼說，他們光守護者就七龍了，再加上幹部及囉嘍少說也有百頭，政府都不管的嗎？

禁止使用龍息、火燄放射等具毀滅性的攻擊，違者嚴懲，若照成他龍受傷或生命財產損失，將加重刑責，至於會受到什麼樣的處罰，沃雷卡他老爸並沒有明講，但我想這應該是可大可小的，不然沃雷卡早就被抓去關了。

還有一點很有趣的。龍的體格需控制在十呎以下，若超過這個標準，將依比例徵收大量稅金。然而龍的一生中天天都不斷地在成長，若是不控制，活到500歲大概會成長到七十呎這麼高大。至於七十呎有多高，我粗略算一下，大概有人類世界中六層樓這麼高吧，若真有龍長這麼大尾，我想他也很難在城市中過日子，光是食物來源就是個大問題。因此在這個世界，畜牧業是絕對可以賺錢的鐵飯碗。

而想將控制體格在十呎以下，可以用藥物來強制使骨骼生長板暫時癒合，骨架便不會再繼續發育。但想也好笑，人類不斷嘗試各種方法想讓自己長高，而龍族卻還要用藥物來抑制體格發育，以免繳交更多的稅金。

其它還有一些鎖碎的事項，諸如飛行注意事項、服裝穿著注意事項、必修的防身術課程等等，但我實在沒辦法在一天內消化這麼多，而且我的肚子又開始餓了。

沃雷卡他卡艾爾先生取出一根雪茄菸，用爪子夾起後立在嘴前，便見他吐出一小團火球，大小恰好將菸草點燃，接著他吸了一大口，從粗大的鼻孔噴出濃密的白霧。

帥呆了，我也想知道怎樣才能噴火！

「說了這麼多，你有想起什麼事了嗎？」

「完全沒有……」

會有才奇怪，因為我根本不是沃雷卡。

「那你有什麼想問的嗎？」

我想問的事可多著咧！最大的問題就是，我為什麼會變成一頭龍坐在這邊聽你上課，但這種問題我哪敢開口啊！

不過還是隨便找個問題問吧！我發現卡艾爾先生身後的牆上有一只掛鐘，上頭的一長一短兩指針筆直的指著上頭，表示現在已經是正午時分，而且還顯示著年份及日期。

創龍曆22516年，凱薩之月，18日。

這是哪一國的日期啊……

於是我伸起爪子，指向那時鐘。

「可以問一下那個日期是怎麼算的嗎？」

卡艾爾先生扭過脖子望了那時鐘一眼，轉過頭來又吸了一口雪茄菸。

「創龍曆初年就是巴哈姆特大王一統西部地區之日，一年有12個月，365.25日，一日有24小時，一小時60分，一分60秒。」

年月日時分的算法和人類世界一模一樣，而且連閏年的觀念也知道……

「那凱薩之月是什麼意思？」

低頭沈思了數秒，才見他開口：

「凱薩之月是第七個月份，十二個月份分別為坎普利寇之月、亞格里亞斯之月、比薩斯之月、艾利亞斯之月、泰若斯之月、蓋米里之月、凱薩之月、利歐之月、薇格之月、里柏萊之月、史克皮歐之月、薩吉塔利斯之月。」

「……」

這是什麼鬼東西啊！直接用數字來分不就好了嗎？難怪沃雷卡光小學就要讀十六年……

「這個你不急著去記，就連你父親我也是花了快二十年才背熟呢！」

我差點沒從椅子上摔下來。記這幾句話要二十年……難道龍的腦容量只有花生米般大小嗎？這也太扯了！而且我才聽過一遍就已經背起來了，其實根本不用背，因為這十二個月份代表的正是十二星座的順序，分別是摩羯座Capricorn、水瓶座Aquarius、雙魚座Pisces、白羊座Aries、金牛座Taurus、雙子座Gemini、巨蟹座Cancer、獅子座Leo、處女座Virgo、天枰座Libra、天蝎座Scorpio、射手座Sagittarius。

「還有什麼要問的嗎？」

卡艾爾先生爪上的雪茄菸已經燒短了，他抽上最後一口，便將之插入裝滿細砂石的菸灰缸中，轉了幾個半圓確定熄滅了才離爪。

「那麼，卡……呃，父親，我們可以吃午飯了嗎？我好餓……」

到底是早上吃的太少還是龍的食量太大，為什麼這麼容易餓啊？我開始佩服沃雷卡的耐餓功夫……疑？伯父，你幹麻哭啊？

不知何時，不知何故，卡艾爾先生竟然落下眼淚，他用伸出戴著手套的爪子背側將眼淚拭去。

「沃雷卡……你已經四十年沒有稱呼我父親了……」

----------


## VARARA

喔喔XD
原來世界觀跟我一樣是放在後方詳述阿...
(謎:你K隆星的部份拖太久拉!!!!(紙扇打))

很新穎的感覺……
我想沃雷卡的老爸老媽會驚訝到尿失禁吧……(被火龍氣息噴飛耶黑)

期待下一部分，快點阿我好想知道＠＠


VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之三



終於可以吃飯了，我餓的可以吃下一頭牛，這不是誇飾法，以現在我的食量也許真的辦的到。

「小沃，多吃一點，媽媽今天準備很多。」

我一坐上餐桌就看見滿桌都是肉，牛肉、野豬肉、山羊肉，還有一些我叫不出名字的肉，但幾乎都是生的，而且看來是剛宰殺不久，盤子上都是從肉中滲出的鮮血，只有碎肉才會經過烹煮，例如早上用過的肉羹湯，還有現在面前這條長的很像火腿，卻摻了麵粉的油炸火腿腸。

我開始有些懷疑沃雷卡為什麼不敢吃肉的原因，如果他從小都吃這些東西長大，應該不可能才咬一口狼肉就吐成那樣，而且若真的是因為體質不適合吃肉，那我吃了怎麼沒事？

於是我試驗性的問：

「為什麼我以前不敢吃肉？剛剛吃覺得很美味啊？」

琳娜伯母一聽到我這樣問，原本堆滿臉的笑容立刻像是被惡性倒閉的公司老闆般垮下來，她看著卡艾爾先生，好像希望他能出面解釋這個問題，便見卡艾爾先生便順著她的意願開口：

「沃雷卡，你從來沒有不敢吃肉過，你看你長的這麼壯，這就是最好的證明。」

胡扯！別強塞錯誤的記憶給我。

「那為什麼我不會飛？」

「這……」

卡艾爾先生馬上面有難色，他眼珠子不斷打轉著，好像在想該講些什麼話才能讓我信服，我看的頭都快暈了。

「因為你一向只愛吃熟食，但肉類煮熟過後的營養將大打折扣，所以養份不夠你發展背上的翼肌。」

真的是把我當成笨蛋就對了，這種理由誰會信啊！算了，反正我現在就是演個喪失記憶的沃雷卡，就某方面來講，是和笨蛋沒什麼差別。

要演就演的像一點吧，說不定有朝一日恢復人類之身，我可以朝演藝界發展。

「那要怎麼做才能快點恢復飛行能力？」

「沃雷卡，你真的很想飛嗎？」

「想，我當然想。」

我下意識地將翅膀拍動了幾下。飛行，我早就肖想很久了，當我還是個人類時，就常常在幻想能夠靠自己的力量在天上飛行，而不是只能搭承名為飛機的大眾運輸工具，現在即然莫明奇妙的成為一頭龍，那當然就要先好好享受一番人類所沒有能力再來煩腦。就某方面而言，其實我也還滿樂觀的嘛！

卡艾爾先生伸出爪子，在我肩上拍了拍。

「你多吃一點肉，很快就能飛了，真的很想飛的話，爸爸下午就開始訓練你，要嗎？」

求之不得。

「好是好，可是爸爸，你不用上班嗎？」

卡艾爾先生身子震了一下，可能是又被我對他的尊稱感動到吧！

「沒關係，為了你，偶爾請幾天假也無妨，你要好好加油，快點記起對你有幫助的記憶，好好做龍，將來才能出龍頭地。」

卡艾爾先生現在的表情看起來慈祥多了，我很難想像早上抓著我的手臂像要把我打一頓的卡艾爾先生會和他是同一頭龍，原來爸爸這兩個字這麼好用。

突然覺得有點心虛，他們並不是我的親生父母，我這樣亂認爹娘真的好嗎？而且他們還不是人類。

「沃雷卡？」

老爸和老媽的臉孔突然在我腦海中映起，他們現在應該很擔心吧！還有芷伶，我真的好想在見她一面啊！可是一想到沃雷卡會用我的身體對他們做出哪些事，就令我不禁鱗骨聳然。

「沃雷卡，你怎麼了？」

呵呵，想必那小子也很慌張吧！突然從一頭擁有尖牙利爪的龐然巨龍變成一位手無寸鐵，還六級殘廢的人類，真想看看他錯愕的表情，呃……他再錯愕也是用我的身體，最後糗的還是我自己，我到底在想什麼啊？

「沃雷卡──！」

卡艾爾先生突然抓著我的肩膀猛搖晃，我驚的立刻回過神來。

「啊？怎麼了？」

他好像已經喚我很久了，真糟糕，我一時還不習慣被人家叫這個名字的說。

「你怎麼了，突然失了神似的，哪裡不舒服嗎？還是想起什麼了？」

「沒，沒事，只是突然想起幾個人，但很模糊。」

「人？」

卡艾爾先生皺著眉角，生硬的唸出這個字，感覺好像這個字彙平常根沒很少機會用似的。

「不是，是幾頭龍，好像以前有見過……」

哎……老爸老媽和芷伶可不是龍啊，這不是睜眼說瞎話嗎？我真是有苦難言啊！

低著頭，我感覺好喪氣，琳娜伯母的輕柔龍語卻在耳邊響起：

「小沃啊！先吃飽一點，吃完再慢慢想吧！」

抬起頭看著她的臉，竟和腦海中人類老媽的影像重合了，我想父母對子女的關愛，不分任何種族都是一樣的吧！我突然感到一陣鼻酸……

「媽，我對不起妳……」

我還沒能盡孝，就得受命運擺佈離開人世，變成一頭龍，還要叫不是自己的雙親爸媽，我真的對不起妳。

不過，琳娜伯母好像把我的喃喃自語當成是對她說的話，而且造成的衝擊還不小。

「小沃，沒關係……媽媽不會怪你，媽媽一直都是最愛你的……你，你能這樣說真是太好了……」

她梗咽的說著，之後便伏在桌上痛哭一場，我突然感到心頭一陣窒息也似的酸澀。

「沃雷卡，你是想起什麼事嗎？怎麼突然和你母親道歉。」

我是對我人類老媽說的，並不是她……哎！算了，看她為我傷心的樣子，實在不忍心，而且我這樣堅持對現況也不會有任何幫助，再說現在這個肉體，的確是他們所賜才能擁有，就把他們當成養父母來尊敬吧，也祈禱上帝亦或是巴哈姆特大王，能讓正牌沃雷卡對我的親生父母好一點，算是我小小的心願吧！

「沒，沒事，爸爸你先吃飯吧！還有，媽媽妳別再哭了，我看了好難過……」

卡艾爾先生……不，父親雖然這次沒再掉淚，卻也深吸了一口氣，還以毫厘之差微微點頭，臉上是滿足的笑容。

廚房陷入一片沈靜，連客廳牆上的掛鐘滴答聲也能清晰地聽見。

我抓起一塊表面還滲著血的新鮮野豬肉，猛然咬下一口，嘴中傳來的腥味雖然令我的味覺得到滿足，卻也同時告訴著我已經不再是人類的事實。

但就算我吃的下這些生肉，也不代表我敢看自己的吃相，因為坐在我身旁的兩頭龍，他們滿口鮮血的樣子好恐怖，令我不敢多看一眼。我現在的樣子應該也和他們差不多吧。

我伸出舌頭，垂下眼瞄了一下，果然血淋淋……



用完餐後，父親和母親在房間內商量了一些事後，便來到沃雷卡，也就是現在我的房間內，因為吃太飽，我撐著腹鱗暫時動彈不得地躺在床上。

「等等帶你去我們在穿雲山蓋的別墅，那邊比較空曠，適合學飛行，你去準備一下，可能會在那待上幾天。」

「好，不過先讓我躺一下，我吃太飽了。」

「好好好，不過你最好快一點，希望天黑前可以趕到，我可以先教你一些基礎。」

說完，父親便離開了房間。

我怎麼覺得好像要去效遊般感到莫明興奮啊！

嗝──！

我將胃部一些多餘的空氣排出，頓時感到好很多，但卻聞到一酸肉臭味。

我剛剛竟然吃了一大塊山豬肉，三大塊牛肉，還有二根羊腿，以及一大塊好像叫什麼貘來著的胸膛肉，但是相較之下，我還是覺得牛肉比較好吃。

我側躺在床上休息了好一會兒，不過龍的消化速度也不是普通的快，才十分鐘不到，飽漲感便不復在，取而代之的是全身精力充沛的暢快感，我深吸一口氣，感覺肺部充滿了能量，好像一吐氣就能吐出龍息還是噴出火似的。

雖然才一個上午，但我好像蠻能適應龍族的生活的嘛！至少吃的方面已經不是問題。

這個時間芷伶應該已經去上班了吧！不知道她有沒有發現真正的我已經消失在那個世界，等她發現沃雷卡替代我的身份活在那個世界上，不知道會有什麼想法，不過只是交換身份而已，又不是像死亡，我信相總有一天還能再見到面的，芷伶一向很樂觀，一定也會這麼想吧！

算了！現在想這麼多也沒用，再說我本來命就該絕了，若不是在白色神殿和那正體不明的謎之聲簽了那什麼奇怪的契約，我也沒辦法再和他們多相處一個多月，其實現在的情況也還不算太差，我還活著，而且保留著對他們的記憶，當初如果選擇投胎轉世的話，現在應該還是個剛出生的嬰孩吧！至於會選擇什麼物種，我現在還真的不知道該選什麼好。當初也許可能會選龍族，但現在我卻有點想當回人類，我還真是個不容易滿足的傢伙啊！

對於自己竟然能異常冷靜，我也感到很驚訝，也許只是自我安慰，又或許是早就看這些龍看習慣了吧！更精采的場面我都見過，自然也比較不會大驚小怪。

我感覺現在臉上應該是堆滿著笑容，雖然不清楚是不是自己硬裝出來的，但眼角似乎潤著無奈的淚水。

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之四



休息夠了，我打算從側躺的姿勢坐起，卻將尾巴彎曲到奇怪的方向，我一坐定，尾巴和臀部的連接處立刻傳來一陣窒息也似的痛楚，我痛的立刻大吼一聲從床上跳起來，差點脫口罵出髒話。

至於有多痛，若有扭傷過腳踝的經驗，差不多就是那種感覺，只不過痛點是在屁股後方，一個曾經不可能有任何知覺的地方。

我鼓著下半身趴扶在地上，痛的全身顫抖不停，我極度懷疑尾骨會不會就這麼折斷了。

我左右撇了幾下尾巴，幸好還能動，還好我沒有放鬆全身坐下，不然被二百多公斤的體重壓到想不尾骨錯位都難。

幾秒鐘後，我才發現這個姿勢以及剛剛做的個動作可笑極了。

從一大早睡醒發現變成龍到現在，我好像還沒將這個新的身體研究一下。這麼想著，我緩緩的爬起，刻意將尾巴抬高後才安心的坐在床上。

我首先檢視了一下手臂上排列整齊的龍鱗，與其說是鱗片，不如說是一片片堅硬表皮，它很堅固，硬到可以將石牆刮出一條條的細痕，而仍然保持著閃亮的藍色光澤。

我脫下防禦手套，露出的尖利龍爪閃著白銀般的光澤，鋒利程度用肉眼便可探知，我將爪子彎了彎，靈活度大大不及人類的手指，但也能做出三段的彎曲，另外的缺點就是爪部是沒有觸覺的，而我在爪側看見像是被銼刀銼過的痕跡，看來沃雷卡應該有刻意磨利過，他常常和別的龍決鬥，想必爪子的銳利度也是很重要的吧！

戴回手套後，我將龍翼完全伸展開來，才發現床邊的空間過於狹小，無法容納完全伸展的翅膀，因此我起身走到房間中央，並且打開了衣櫥門，露出那面落地鏡。

我將完全伸展開來的翅膀不停微微拍動著，展開翅膀的感覺也很微妙，身為人類時，我沒辦法想像張開翅膀會是什麼感覺，但實際操作過才發現，這只不過像是將額外長出來的兩隻手攤開般的容易，但卻又是完全不同的感覺。

龍翼真是龍全身上下最傲龍之處，雖然沃雷卡的翅膀發育不是很好，但美感卻不失分毫，因為他不像其他龍的翅膜上，雜佈著像是破洞後又重新組織再生的痕跡，也許是拜沃雷卡幾乎沒飛行過所賜。

這對翅膀是我目前看過第二美的，最美當然是那頭名叫威格拉夫的憲兵龍，他的翅膜像是薄紗般的透明，而沃雷卡的翅膜是不透明但仍能微微透光的寶石藍，仔細一看，上頭還有許多微血管流動著。

我不斷看著鏡影中的自己，更加體悟到一件無法抹滅的事實──現在我才是沃雷卡，即使我曾經是個人類，但現在我是一頭龍。

很快的我就失去自戀的興致，當一樣渴望得到的東西擁有後，便不再是渴望，就像電腦遊戲往往只有在第一次玩時會感到新鮮，信件也只有在拆信封時會感到期待。

我喪氣地關上木門，拉了一把書桌前的椅子坐下，父親叫我準備一下，我還有什麼好準備的？一條命、一副龍的軀殼、一段不想失去，卻令我痛苦的回憶，我所擁有的就只有這些。

我不想忘記芷伶的臉孔，但若真的喪失記憶，說不定我會更輕鬆些。

突然我在半開的抽屜看見一個很眼熟的盒子，伸出爪子打算將抽屜拉開時卻愣了一下。亂看正牌沃雷卡的隱私好像是不道德的，就像我擺在人類世界抽屜裡的那台NDS不想讓人類老媽發現一樣。

幾秒後，我便不這麼想了，因為此時此刻，我才是沃雷卡。

拉開抽屜，一張貼在紙盒包裝上，正在做健美擴胸動作的公龍照片映入眼廉，『肌立壯E.O.』這不是正牌沃雷卡拜託哈薩德買的類固醇藥物嗎？此外，我還在旁邊看見好多玻璃瓶裝的藥水，藍色的、紅色的、黃色的、綠色的、寬瓶的、窄瓶的、圓瓶的、方瓶的都有，還有膠囊狀的藥丸，最重要的是──這、些、全、都、是、營、養、補、給、品。

我解開沃雷卡不吃肉還能硬撐，還能長的這麼壯碩之謎了……

這小子該不會因為不吃肉，而成天吃這些東西吧！我只能深深佩服沃雷卡的根性，以及這個龍世界之醫學科技有著不輸給人類的水準，還有他家裡真的不是普通的有錢，我隨便翻幾瓶藥水，每瓶售價都在三萬基爾左右，上回他帶哈薩德去喝酒，好像也只有頂多花二萬基爾的預算，也就是說這些東西隨便一瓶都可以抵上他們吃的那一餐還有找。

好吧！沃雷卡的東西就是我的東西，我就帶這些東西去好了，即然父親要特訓，這些東西帶著應該會用的到。

於是我在桌角找到一只裝滿教科書，卻不是書包的側背袋，將裡面的『數學方程式基礎III』、『伊琳大陸探討I』以及『龍語文學XII』這三本課本倒出來後，小心翼翼地將那些藥瓶裝入袋。

打包完成，我翻了翻桌上那本『數學方程式基礎VI』，馬上便瞭解為什麼他們的學校教育隨便上都要上十幾年了。這厚達180頁的教科書內容只教學生如何解三元一次聯立方程式，就這樣，再也沒有其它內容，這種人類世界國中課程頂多用十個鐘點來教的課程，在龍世界要上一個學期！果然活的久就是有這種好處，凡事都可以慢慢來。

此外，我還有個驚龍的發現，我竟然看的懂他們的文字了，之前在夢中明明看不懂，現在竟然懂了，這是怎麼一回事？

我突然覺得我好像可以在沃雷卡的學校當個高材生，再怎麼說我在人類世界修的大學課程比這堅深多了，不過那樣無味的課程要叫我上十幾二十年的，我光是用想的就覺得好累。

但是我可能會對他們歷史地理部份比較有興趣吧！於是我將那本『伊琳大陸探討I』也一併塞入背袋中。



不久後，家門口開來了一輛我從來沒見過的交通工具，它有點像是馬車那樣，架駛座獨突出於車廂前，但卻是機械動力，而所謂的後車廂，說穿了也只是一塊搭了棚子還有圍欄的鐵板，上頭大概可以讓四頭龍兩兩對坐這麼寬敞，而駕駛座及車廂中間，有一只高大的鐵灰色金屬製圓型容器，不知是做啥用處。不過這車我愈看愈覺得奇怪，好像哪邊不對勁。

「走吧！駕駛員到了。」

父親這麼說著，便打開大門走了出去，這時一頭長像酷似拉布拉多犬的黃狗出現在門口，對著父親以親暱的叫聲吠叫著，尾巴還搖個不停。

我沒記錯的話，牠應該叫做『傑夫』吧！

我跟在父親身後也出了家門，但卻見傑夫一見到我便改變了叫聲，那是警戒的叫聲，並且馬上跑的遠遠，朝著我猛吠個不停。

「傑夫，閉嘴！」

父親一喝，吼出一陣龍嘯，地面隨之撼動，傑夫一驚，馬上夾著尾巴跑到屋旁的小巷中，而我也嚇愣了。

「怪了，牠平常跟你可親近的，怎麼突然變這樣。」

父親回頭對我說，露出疑惑的表情。其實我知道，因為我的氣息和沃雷卡完全不一樣，即使換了一個世界，狗仍然是觀察力這麼敏銳的動物。

「我不知道，牠叫傑夫嗎？是什麼品種的狗？」

「那是伊格羅斯犬，是東伊琳大陸中部地區的特有種，上車吧！」

也就是說，我現在所處的經緯度，相當於人類世界中的英國嘍，因為拉不拉多是英國種的犬嘛！

直至我們一家三龍都上車後，駕駛才將車駛動，而那只高大的金屬容器底部開始發出像是引擊般的轟隆聲。

車子在街道上行走著，發出很恐怖的隆隆噪音，只要不小心壓到小石子就會倏地彈跳起來，然後我的內臟就會立刻感到壓縮似的衝擊。這車還真不是普通的巔跛，難道都沒裝避震器嗎？

才坐不到幾分鐘，我就有點暈眩感，袋中的藥瓶從上車到現在一直叮噹響個不停，父親數度好奇的探頭想瞭解背袋中裝的是什麼，但卻只是瞄了一眼便別開視線。

「爸，這車算高級嗎？坐起來好難受……」

父親不是官拜議長嗎？怎麼可能受的了坐這種爛車。不是我太挑剔，而是我真的沒坐過這麼恐怖的車子，這簡直和人類世界的手推車沒兩樣，不！手推車都比這個好，手推車的輪胎是充氣式的，而這車的輪子……

啊！我想起為什麼我一看這車子就覺得哪邊不對勁了，問題出在輪胎上頭，這車的輪子是用鐵輪在外面捆一圈橡皮，難怪一點避震的功能也沒有。

「忍著點，這是送貨用的車子」

「沒有像樣一點的車嗎？」

「現在調不到客車，只好將就點坐。」

父親的臉色也好看不到哪去，而母親臉色發青，頭上的原本紅色的鱗片，快變成和我一樣的藍色了。

「而且，只有懶到連翅膀都不想拍動，或是不會飛的龍才會坐車，這東西又慢又難受，用飛的快多了。」

父親說著，還以複雜的眼神望了我一眼，好像錯都在我似的。

不過看來我好像是罪魁禍首啊！但不會飛又不是我的錯，呃……我好想吐。

駛出街道後，我們通過一個像關卡的設施，有一穿著憲兵隊服的龍從守衛室中走出，展開雙翼躬身向坐在車上的我們行個禮，同時關卡的鐵柵門向兩旁開啟。

接下來兩邊的風景，已不是充滿文明色彩的街道，而是一邊地勢不斷向上攀高的樹林，以及另一邊一望無際的草原，偶爾能看見幾間木屋，以及養牧的牛群，不知是這個城鎮地廣龍稀，還是這個世界就是這副德性。

「爸，曼達里亞就這麼一丁點大嗎？」

我回頭看著漸漸遠去的城鎮，才發現有房舍密集的市區，僅是這片大草原中的一塊小角落。

「這塊草原也是曼達里亞的一部份。」

「我不是那個意思，我指的是我們住的城鎮。」

父親看了我一眼，然後拍著我的肩頭笑道：

「沃雷卡啊！我們住的鎮算熱鬧嘍！在伊琳大陸有數千個鎮，曼達里亞鎮算排名前十大的。」

「那最大的鎮是哪一個？」

「是西伊琳大陸上的首都達瑞崗，差不多是曼達里亞的百倍大吧！」

差別這麼多啊……

「這樣啊！」

我點點頭。但照這樣看來，這個世界的龍口數量並不如人類那般多，人類世界可是寸土寸金呢！

「那我們現在要去的地方是哪裡？」

「穿雲山，也是位於曼達里亞境內，現在旁邊這座是雲界山……」

他說到雲界山時，明顯有所顧忌地停頓一下。

「等等翻過山頭就會到穿雲山。」

別開玩笑了，用這種車子有辦法走山路嗎？我覺得我等等一定會把中午吃的東西吐光……

我看看一旁滿是樹林的雲界山，對那地型好像有種似曾相識的感覺，啊！我想到了，我做的第一個夢地點和這邊長的好像。

我左右掃視著這片樹海，想看看能不能認出點什麼，因為以前的沃雷卡曾經用龍息毀了半個山頭，雖然那說法是誇張了點，不過毀了幾塊林地倒是不無可能，他們打架應該不會離開城鎮太遠，所以那地點應該就在這附近才對。

不過，很快的我便放棄了，因為除了偶爾會有幾隻被恐怖噪音嚇的呱呱飛離枝頭的鳥兒，我再也沒有看到樹林以外的景物。

約莫駛了二十分鐘之久，車子突然在路旁草地上停下，駕駛走下車，向父親行個禮後便道：

「諾頓先生，麻煩你們下車等候一下，車輛該充電了。」

有沒有搞錯！破爛就算了，開到半路還要充電，這是什麼爛車啊！難道這世界沒有汽油嗎？不過是要怎麼個充電法我倒想見識見識，千萬別跟我說是靠太陽能還是風力發電之類的，那種方法等充到足夠電力讓車子能動，天都黑了。

----------


## uoiea

我知道我知道,一定是用龍息來發電的,威力那麼強,用來發電一定方便又快速

----------


## 小火龍

> 喔喔XD
> 原來世界觀跟我一樣是放在後方詳述阿...
> (謎:你K隆星的部份拖太久拉!!!!(紙扇打))
> 很新穎的感覺……
> 我想沃雷卡的老爸老媽會驚訝到尿失禁吧……(被火龍氣息噴飛耶黑)
> 期待下一部分，快點阿我好想知道＠＠


沒辦法，這是第一人稱，只能用主角知道才能寫的方式，來慢慢帶出世界觀。第一人稱有夠難寫啊！如果不是為了氣氛營造，火龍也不想用第一人稱來寫。
尿失禁的話倒是可以不用擔心，龍的能量轉換率是不輸給哆啦A夢的。




> 劇情進入新暴點了
> 想不到老爸老媽這兩個詞這麼好用= =
> 看來可以嘗試利用在自己身上?(誤)


千萬不要啊！那是經過四十年漫長歲月的醞釀，才會有這麼深的成效。
接下來的劇情都是純獸（龍）文了，主角也會愈來愈像頭龍。




> 我知道我知道,一定是用龍息來發電的,威力那麼強,用來發電一定方便又快速


您真內行，這樣就被你猜到了！  :jcdragon-xp: 
 快說，你是不是待過那個世界，不然怎麼這麼清楚！

----------


## uoiea

到了這一步田地,我也不應該再隱瞞了.沒錯,其實那個裝置就是我發明的,所以我當然知道啦XD

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之五



我們一家三口下了車，父親示意要我們離車子遠點，於是我們走到道路對面的樹下暫時歇著。母親這時臉色難看的很，我看她一靠近樹旁，就頹然地蹲下身子。

不過能再次踩到平地感覺真是太棒了，我從來沒有像這樣寧願用雙腳走路，也不願再踏上車子一步。

駕駛先生走到車廂前所裝載著金屬容器旁，他打開上頭的一個鐵蓋，那模樣讓我想起寺廟裡燒紙錢用的金香鑪。

接著，他做了一個令我咋舌的舉動。

只見他吸飽一口氣，脖子連頭向後微縮，這時突然幾道火苗自他嘴角溢出，他向前伸，嘴一張，轟的一聲朝金屬容器中噴出氣勢驚人的火焰。

我被他這突如而來的舉動嚇的束起雙翼，震了一下身子，之後便有一股熱浪隨著空氣傳導向我們撲來，空氣折射開始因高溫而令眼前的景像搖晃不定，金屬容器的頂端同時噴發出大量的白色水霧。

這時父親伸出爪子壓在我肩頭，似乎早料到我會受到驚嚇似的。

「爸，他在幹麻？這樣就能充電？」

父親笑了笑。

「看來你真的什麼都記不得了，那是熱電能轉換爐，可以利用火燄放射驅動渦輪，進而轉換成電力。」

哇塞！高科技，不過有這種科技為什麼不把車子造的舒適一點咧？

「除了這個，還有龍息電能轉換爐。」

「什麼！龍息也可以……」

我驚的張大了嘴，如果說下顎可以折下來，那現在我的下顎肯定已深插入地面了。

「這兩種能量轉換爐，被稱為『龍能發電』，這是當今最普遍的電力來源。」

父親說這些話時，語氣很平淡，看不出來是在胡鄒，所以說真有這麼一回事嘍！那這種發電方式，還真是又省錢又環保啊……

「可是，法律不是規定不能隨意使用這兩種噴吐攻擊嗎？」

「爸爸不是說過，這是最普遍的發電方式嗎？這當然是例外。」

看來這個世界，還有很多值得我驚奇的新發現。

充電完成，司機攤開爪子往車廂的方向一揮，示意我們可以再搭上車，但我卻覺得他在向我們宣判死刑似的。我不想再坐那種碰碰車了啦！

向前行了不久，車子開到一條通往林中的小路，我才知道剛剛的震動都是小意思，草原旁的道路雖然明顯看出年久失修，而充滿小坑洞，但那仍然是柏油路面，上了雲界山後，這邊的路充其量也只是伐倒樹木後開出的通道，路上大小石塊遍佈，偶爾還有較粗的斷枝橫躺在路上，每當輪子壓過這些路障，震動的劇烈幅度讓我一度以為是不是出車禍了，只好將背袋緊抱在懷裡，以免裡頭的玻璃製品撞個粉碎。

幸運的是，這樣崎曲的山路並沒有持續很久，車子駛入一片長滿青草的台地後，壓在草地上的輪子甚至比稍早的柏油路面還要平穩，這裡的草地上可以很明顯看出兩道被輪子壓過的痕跡，裸露出泥土表層，我們順著這兩道指標一路往山的另一頭駛去。

約莫二個鐘頭的車程，我看見一旁山腰上蓋了一棟佔地極為廣闊的豪華建築，外觀有點像是歐式山莊。

「沃雷卡，那一棟就是我們的別墅。」

父親指著那棟建築，臉上露出驕傲的神情。

「這麼闊氣啊！裡面有住別的龍嗎？」

「除了幾頭僕龍，平常只有爸爸住在這，不過現在空房太多，你二個叔父近期內可能會搬過來住，而你母親每天早上也會來這交代僕龍們幹活，中午過後才又回到曼達里亞鎮上的家中。」

那就怪了，放著這麼棒的房子不住，跑去住鎮上那一點都不起眼的小房子做什麼？

「這裡很遠耶！每天來來回回的不累嗎？」

我看著母親，但她卻慈詳的向我露出個微笑。

「沒辦法，媽媽不放心小沃自己一個搬到鎮上住，怕你沒有好好吃飯呢！」

所以說，曼達里亞鎮上那間小房子，是特地為了沃雷卡買的嘍？

「那我幹麻要搬到那邊住？住在這邊很好啊！」

我又看了一眼別墅，這時車子又駛得更近了，我看見用木樁圍成的柵欄門外，有一頭身著黑衣的龍站在那，像是在迎接我們的到來。

這時母親的手輕放在我腿上，輕輕的拍了幾下。

「媽媽說出來，你真的不會生氣嗎？」

我伸出爪子握住母親的手，她的手好柔軟，一點也不像是硬梆梆的龍爪，難道在她防禦手套下的這雙手，並沒有長著爪子嗎？

「放心吧，我沒事幹麻生氣？」

母親轉頭望向父親，像是在詢問他的意見，父親回視她後，閉上眼將頭點了幾下，母親才放心的開口：

「因為你不會飛啊！這邊離學校太遠，所以才要搬到鎮上住。」

原來一切都是沃雷卡不會飛所引起的，所以母親才克服種種的不方便，也要跟到鎮上去照顧他。

我突然覺得心頭一陣酸澀，這是什麼？那明明是她對沃雷卡的無私負出，為什麼我會有感同身受的感動？

「對不起……」

我低垂下眼，母親慈詳的眼神在此時的我看來，像陽光般燦爛，卻令我不敢直視，好像沃雷卡曾經傷過他們心的事我也有份一樣。而母親一聽我這麼說，一手攀上我的脖子，我不知道她要做什麼，但我知道她不可能傷害我，順著她輕柔的力道，我的頭埋進她懷裡，接著她用翅膀罩住我半身，尾巴還盤上我腰際。

「你不用道歉，會發生那意外不是你的錯。」

哎！妳說溜嘴嘍！如果我真的是失憶的沃雷卡，那這時應該會問起有關意外之事，不過我不會那麼做的。

因為被她抱在懷裡的感覺，令我心頭暖烘烘的，我想起小時後，躺在我人類老媽懷裡撒嬌的那段時光。

不久，車子已駛到別墅外頭的柵門前，我們一家三口下車後，便見那站在門口僕龍朝我們走來，他穿著一件像是黑色西裝外套的上衣，如果他的雙眼是瞇起來的，手裡還拿著高腳杯，我搞不好會以為他就是酒吧裡的那位酒保。

「小主龍，幾年不見，您長的更壯了呢！」

在我發現他是在對我說話時，我愣了一下。他應該認識我，而我當然不知道他是誰。

「呃……你好，請問怎麼稱呼呢？」

我這麼問著，便見僕龍吃驚的望著我，不知該如何接話，而這時父親走到他身邊，喃喃的向他說了幾句話，我想應該是和他說我喪失記憶之類的事吧，他的表情變的更驚訝，後來點點頭後，才又開口：

「原來如此，在下是管家爪勒，日後還請小主龍多關照。」

應該是你要多關照我才對吧！我才真的是什麼都不會咧！

我跟在父親及爪勒的後頭，走進柵門後通往房舍的小徑上，這小徑兩旁種植著不少鮮花，紅的、黃的、藍的、紫的，加上葉片鮮綠，放眼望去是一片五彩花海，看上去只感到心曠神怡，空氣中充滿著花朵的淡雅清香，鳥兒的吱喳聲是此時的配樂，宛如置身仙境。一隻黃蝶翩翩飛舞而來，在我們身邊孜意地飛繞數圈，又回到花叢中，遠處還有一僕龍正在花圃間修剪旁枝及雜草，他身上的鱗片因陽光折射閃爍金光，像是這座花園的守護神。

花園間小徑的盡頭就是那棟別墅，它是挑高五層的建築，佔地大概有一個足球場這麼大，它有著米白色的壁磚及茶黑色的屋頂，一扇扇半開的白色木窗整齊的排列在牆上，週圍有潺潺河水流過，我們必需要走過一座石橋才能進到屋內。

與其說是別墅，我倒覺得比較像城堡，這個世界的建築物每層都比人類世界高出一倍，在曼達里亞鎮上甚至連三層的房舍都很難見到，更何況這有五層。

一進門內，便見十二頭母僕龍在門前紅毯上排成二排，束著雙翼向我們躬身行禮，她們只有在腰前穿著一條布圍巾，連防禦手套也沒有，而我很清楚地看見，這些母僕龍的手上是沒有爪子的。

是母龍都沒有爪子，還是刻意磨掉？這問題令我很納悶。

姑且不提僕龍眾多，屋內的設置便是叫我見了便傻眼。

門前是一個直通屋頂的諾大空間，靠門的這片牆真的只有一片牆，牆上除了窗戶及一些不知是渡金還純金的浮雕裝飾，另外三面才環繞著走道及房間，走道上雖有圍桿，但房門前卻是一塊沒圍桿的平台突出於走道外，好像不怕龍掉下去似的，我望了很久，才在一個小角落發現像是樓梯的設施。

「你們可以下去了。」

父親撒爪一揮，像是發號施令的說一句，母僕龍們才各自散去，有的走向一樓通往別處的通道，有的走上我剛剛看到像樓梯的地方，一頭母僕龍走到母親身旁，只見母親和他說幾句話之後，便展開雙翼飛起，往三樓的其中一間房前平台飛去，那頭母僕龍則尾隨飛在母親身後。

「沃雷卡，爸爸先去準備一下，你先去你房間歇著，爪勒會帶你過去。」

這麼棒，有我專屬的房間啊！

「嗯！好。」

接著，父親也展開雙翼，往三樓另一間房前的平台飛去。

「小主龍，請跟在下來吧！」

你不會也跟著飛去吧！我不會飛耶！

「等等，我們走樓梯好嗎？我不會飛耶！」

我現在的表情一定很蠢，我開始能體會到不會飛的沃雷卡，看見別的龍飛行時的那種複雜心情了。

「在下知道，請小主龍放心，那麼，請跟在下來吧！」

爪勒笑了笑，還對我頓首行個禮。接著，他轉身往樓梯間走去，我也跟著跺步向前。

說真的，這種像是歐洲貴族的大宅邸我只有在電影中看過，而我做夢也沒想到我能住在裡面的一天，而且還有自己專屬的房間。

現在正身處另一個世界的正牌沃雷卡，你還真是身在福中不知福啊！

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之六



我跟著爪勒走通過幾條走廊，中途還遇到三次轉角，來到了一間堆放著雜物的房間，斷了一腳的床舖、被取下燈炮的大型燈座、成疊裝滿的飼料袋，這裡光線昏暗，空氣中有點潮濕，而且還有一股霉味。

喂！別跟我說這裡就是我的房間，我會學沃雷卡那樣發飆哦！

雖然心裡覺得不可能，但卻不知道爪勒帶我來這邊做啥。爪勒走到牆角便停了下來。

「小主龍，請站上來吧！」

我定神一看，才發現爪勒正站在一塊附了欄桿的鐵板上，這該不會就是昇降梯吧！

我走上前，一爪握住欄桿，在爪勒說了一聲「請抓穩」後，他按下身旁操控板上其中一鍵，腳踩的鐵板立刻晃動一下，便緩緩上昇。

這昇降梯的大小足已讓六頭龍待在上面，但我很懷疑我們的體重會不會將它壓斷，它只有靠著緊臨兩面牆壁的軌道當支撐，而且行進中不時發出像是什麼東西斷裂的喀喀聲響，加上四週沒有遮罩，一點安全感也沒有。

昇降梯在通過兩個樓層之間時，我不禁緊縮著雙翼和尾巴，深怕一不留神被夾個正著。

叮咚！隨著聲響的同時，昇降梯也跟著停止，如果我沒算錯的話，我們正停在四樓的一個小房間裡。透過窗外照射進來的陽光，我可以清楚看見這個房內，除了牆壁上的龍紋浮雕外空無一物，但是花岡岩的地面被打掃得一塵不染，閃著烏晶黑亮的色澤。

爪勒引著我走出房間，我們穿過幾條走道，彎過幾個轉角，爪勒在通過一處樓梯間旁的房間前停下來。

「小主龍，這裡就是您的起居室，請進。」

「那個……爪勒先生，下次可以走樓梯嗎？」

我往一旁的樓梯間望去，而我身後的大洞正是這棟別墅的入口，可以讓龍直接飛上樓的那個空間。

爪勒驚奇的看了我一眼，然後低垂下頭。

「小主龍，敝龍怕您走不慣樓梯，才帶您搭承貨梯，如有冒犯之處請小主龍原諒。」

我沒有懶成那個地步好不好！而且爬樓梯這檔事我早就不放在眼裡，以前在做外送員時，連二十幾層的辦公大樓都爬過。

「我壯的很，多運動有益身心健康，而且剛剛走那一段路你不覺得更累嗎？樓梯明明就在旁邊，而且那個貨梯也好恐怖……」

真的是九彎十八拐，現在若叫我照原路走回去，我保證會在這大到不像話的家中迷路。

怎料爪勒一聽得我這麼講，馬上匍匐在我腳下，爪子還有尾巴平貼著地面。

「敝龍知錯，請小主龍賜罰……」

我的媽呀！你這是幹什麼？就算你是僕我是主，現在都什麼年代了，也沒必要這樣對我扣頭頓首的吧！更何況我還是冒牌的沃雷卡。

「你幹麻這樣啦！快起來。」

我趕緊蹲下身將他扶起，發現他身子正發抖著，雙眼也閉的老緊不敢睜開。

我有點傻眼，突然有個僕龍老是對我鞠躬哈腰的，說話又加一堆敬語，若讓他感覺我有不快的情緒，甚至還會下跪領罪，而且從他的態度看來又不像是在奉承，我非但沒辦法習慣，還覺得渾身不對勁。

「請您一定要處罰敝龍。」

爪勒的塊頭比我大，我沒辦法將他完全扶起，他仍是垂著頭半跪在地上。

「你別再這樣了，我沒事幹麻處罰你？」

「不行，敝龍惹小主龍不高興，一定要受懲罰。」

爪勒說著，突然將他的防禦手套脫下，我還沒搞清楚他的意圖之際，只見他一爪往自己胸口揮去。

「住手──！」

我驚呼，急忙一把抓住他爪子，你想幹麻？自殘嗎？

「我都說沒事了，你幹麻還要這樣？你再這樣我要我爸來了哦！」

我是真的有點惱了，怎料爪勒又再次整頭龍貼在地上。

「求求您千萬別這麼做，若讓領主知道敝龍得罪了您，敝龍會被趕出去的，敝龍沒有什麼專長，只能待在這了……」

他的語氣極為哀傷，只差沒有流出眼淚，頓時，我對爪勒的處境感到於心不忍。

我大概瞭解為什麼爪勒會有這麼誇張的舉動了，一定是父親跟他說了什麼，交代他一定不能惹我不高興之類的。

我花了好大的勁兒才讓爪勒恢復平靜，將他打發走後，我進了起居室，只覺得精疲力盡。

好累！精神疲勞……

我攤坐在門邊，將背袋放置一旁，稍微打量了一下這間起居室，房內只擁有做為起居室所需具備的基本功能，一張石床，一只木紋置物櫃，像膠皮製的沙發椅，一張擁有抽屜的長型茶几，再加上在這別墅中隨處可見的龍紋浮雕，除此之外，沒有任何能突顯室主個性的擺設。

嘖！原本以為至少會有台電視可以看的說。

我突然發現石床上好像有什麼東西金光閃閃，好奇心驅使之下，我立刻上前查看。

哇靠！我沒看錯吧！床上竟然舖著一層金子，會不會太誇張……

想是這麼想，我卻忍不住爬上了床，才發現臥在金子上，竟然有一股滿足感從心底湧現。

我想起在人類世界時聽到的傳說，龍通常都守在堆滿黃金的洞穴裡，若有人想去竊取龍的財寶，進了龍洞後，一定會發現一頭龍正睡在黃金堆上。

這算是龍的習性嗎？因為我是頭龍所以才會有這種惜金如命的感覺嗎？突然覺得有點哭笑不得。

不過，黃金的顏色看起來真的好舒服，冰涼的觸感也令我全身放鬆，我不禁想立刻打個盹。



不久後，房門傳出扣門聲，爪勒的聲音在門外響起：

「小主龍打擾了，領主呼喚您到後院，請您起身與敝龍一同前行。」

「好，我馬上去。」

我好像睡著了，意識有點迷矇，依依不捨的離開金子舖成的床舖，我走出房門，在爪勒的引導下，從別墅另一個出口來到後院。當然，這是下樓是爬樓梯，而且我也發誓除非必要，不然再也不去搭承那貨梯。

後院的小河不像前庭那樣大而湍急，就算直接踩上去也頂多深及腳裸，因此只有幾片厚檜木板橫跨兩岸就算是一座橋了。

這裡是一片綠油油的草原，穿雲山高聳的主峰蠶臥在正前方，裸露的岩壁因風蝕作用，形成像是佛手岩般的地勢，父親正在上空盤旋飛行著，見到我們來到，才緩緩地降落。

著地，一陣強勁的風勢從父親的翼上傳來，將四週的草吹得彎下腰。

「爪勒，把那東西拿來吧！」

「遵命。」

爪勒往別墅的方向走去，我才發現剛剛走出來的門邊放置著一只白鐵箱子。

「如何，剛剛看爸爸飛行的姿勢，帥嗎？」

是很帥沒錯，不過你這樣問只希望我給你一個標準答案吧！

「簡直帥到沒話說，快點教我怎麼飛吧！」

父親笑了笑，突然嚴正其詞：

「那你要做好心裡準備，你已經不是幼龍，和你同年紀的龍少說都有二十年以上的飛行經驗，你現在才學，會很堅苦。」

「放心，再苦我也要學會，但困難之處在哪呢？」

「體重，飛行最困難的地方，就是起飛和降落，體重愈重，翼肌便要愈粗壯，才能承受的住地心引力的牽引起飛，以及降落時的所需的緩衝力道，簡單來說，你現在的翼肌並沒有辦法承受你的體重，所以要先從鍛練翼肌開始。」

「那要怎麼個鍛鍊法？」

「重量訓練，我會先在你身上增加重量，等你可以承受你體重一半的負重而起飛時，才能確保降落時有足夠的肌力來減少緩衝，以及長期飛行時所需的耐久力。」

「那我現在體重有多重？」

「等等回別墅後再過磅吧！不過照你這個體格看來，應該少說500磅左右。」

「也就是大概225公斤嘍。」

「公斤？那是什麼單位？聽都沒聽過。」

父親歪著頭，露出疑惑的表情。

「不不，沒事，那是我自己發明的。」

呼！差點說溜嘴，不過這個世界竟然知道『磅』而不知道『公斤』，看來以後有得換算了。

爪勒這時已抱著那只白鐵箱子走到我身邊，我看他手臂因施力而浮現青筋，看來那玩意兒好像很重。他將箱子小心翼翼的放下，打開箱蓋後，裡面裝著一雙尖端是三爪的金屬製長靴，它的厚實度以及鐵灰色金屬色澤，光用看的就覺得不是普通重。

該不會就是要穿著這玩意兒訓練吧！

「那是加重型戰鬥長靴，在穿上它之前，你先試試現在能不能飛起來，如果真的飛離地，千萬要馬上停止飛行，不然飛太高你會有危險。」

我是不知道那會有什麼危險，不過看父親現在緊張的表情，好像真的不能亂開玩笑。

於是，我展開雙翼，用力的拍動著，突然一股強大的風勁將我往後方壓去，我一個重心不穩，踉蹌地向後邊跳邊退才穩住身子。

「不是那樣，你身子要壓低，翅膀要由上往下拍動，才能飛上天呀！」

在經過幾次嚐試後，我終於抓到那感覺，可是我並沒有飛起來，但明顯感到身子輕了許多，不過好累，翅膀好酸。雖然沒有汗腺的龍並不會流汗，但我明顯感覺到全身的體溫正在慢慢的昇高，心情開始有些浮燥。

也許是這樣的關係，我的表情並不怎麼好看，所以父親要我休息一下再嚐試。

休息五分鐘過後，我再次振翼，然而這次竟然有出乎我意料之外的發展。

我先是覺得後腳跟一輕，接著只剩下腳爪還留在地面上，我再加重翅膀拍動的力道，竟然真的讓我飛離地了，全身輕飄飄的感覺棒極了！

只聽得父親急忙驚呼，還一步跨上前，好像要衝過來似的。

「停！停！快停！快停下來，馬上停止飛行！」

一下子就喊了五個停，我馬上縮回雙翼，已經離地將近一公尺的我馬上又踩回地面，全身的重量再次壓回雙足，那衝擊令我所有內臟瞬間向下擠壓，我因勢跪倒在地。

呃……難過死了，好想吐。怎麼會這樣？是哪個環節出錯了嗎？

「哎呀！你降落不能那樣，要將翅膀平展或是漸漸放慢拍動的力道，你那樣會受傷的。」

父親想走上前，但一旁的爪勒已搶先將我攙扶而起。於是，父親用像是宣判的口吻道：

「那麼，穿上它吧！」

爪勒將那雙加重型戰鬥長靴自箱中取出，放置在我面前，落地時發出一聲沈甸甸的撞擊聲，我馬上就瞭解，穿上這玩意兒後，我想再次起飛，不知是多久以後的事了。

我花了好長的時間才將重靴穿上，而且還是後來在爪勒幫助之下才穿上的，這東西是很合腳，但我的手卻笨的可以，我光是最外面那層鐵扣環都沒辦法將它掰開，自從我的手變成爪子後，就一直是這麼笨拙，關於這件事，我覺得有點灰心……

原本以為穿上重靴後會很難過，但實際穿上後才發現，這比我身為人類時穿上球鞋後還要舒服，這一隻鞋少說也有50公斤，行動較不自在是一定會，但這重靴的內部竟然異常柔軟，也許是龍皮太硬的關係，所以僅管重靴的內部只是一般皮革，也覺得軟棉棉的。

接下來，我便一直重覆拍翼、休息、拍翼、休息、拍翼……的無限循環，雙腳被重靴牢牢地牽制住，再也沒有離地過，而太陽也漸漸下山了。

----------


## Triumph

這篇比我預想中還有吸引力哩!
主角的存在好像是在搞笑和旁白一樣,(暫時看到的地方就是了)
一邊在吐嘈一邊在描述沃雷卡身處的情景,真是太有趣了xd
看到已有四頁的時候才點進來,現在看到第一章的第三節,
果然是愈磚頭愈吸引我啊xd

現在要出門口了,回來把四章全看完次後再回文吧~

----------


## a70701111

第二章 之四
龍的形容果然比我想像的還要來的多阿……
因為火龍本身就是龍了嗎？(XD)
裡面有些角色使用敬語的方式，也讓我驚訝一下。
說到招待的話，很多人都會去吧……？
不過點的料理卻不是想像中的那樣，因為是龍的尺寸(暈)

第二章 之五
聚會就打起來……會不會太超過了……
也就是說每個守護者，都有其擅長的屬性瞜？
龍與龍打起來的威力比較高，不然普通的爛武器，可能連皮都傷不了。
說蜥蜴我還覺得恰當一點……
因為羽毛跟鱗片是完全不一樣的東西阿。

第二章 之六
憤怒是提升力量的一個好方式，可是還是要冷靜以對阿。
噗……巴哈姆特阿？在FF系列裡面一定會出現的傳說生物。
不過這篇的重點，好像都是在對話上耶？
因為劇情發展的方式不得不如此吧。

第二章 之七
三頭龍？！
不就是那之砍下他幾個頭就會再生的那隻？！
沒想到血統竟然會害到我方？(看來這點我也可以思考一下了)
用棒球的方式來解說……第三人稱的寫法變解說員了XD

第二章 之八
沃雷卡的忍耐力果然夠，中毒這麼久，到現在才到極限……
原來在設定裡面，龍之吐息是威力過強而差點被禁止的招式。那戰鬥打起來，可能就需要格外的小心了……
咦……？艾克薩斯……阿！！跟阿爾薩斯差兩個字，難怪我覺得似曾相似XD
不會這麼快就去了吧？龍的生命力可很倔強的喔。

第二章 之九
出現傳說中的跑馬燈XD
不過到後面鬆了一口氣，至少他還活著。
雲可以拿來像雪一樣嗎？
那可真的是很有趣的部分拉……換言之也可以捏成雲球丟人瞜？
噗……真的掛掉了！？(倒)

第二章 之十
這倒是新鮮了一下，把死亡的世界帶入。
竟然可以自己做選擇阿……
也就是說，他的使命感應該很重吧，不然要做可不容易了。
不愧是有點少跟筋的傢伙，一下子就答應了XD

第三章 之一
這真的算是奇蹟吧，不然人死怎麼可能復甦呢？
不過一出口就不是象牙，有點不好XD
不管怎麼說，只要回到了原本的世界，就好好的努力下去。
就像他說的，人生現在才要開始……

第三章 之二
買東西的時候還是不要買太突兀的東西比較好哪……
使用信用卡來買這樣的東西，真的不會引起注意嗎(思)
但是買了戒指……意思是下一章就有好東西可以看瞜？

第三章 之三
不要在隱瞞了拉！！
快點說出口比較好吧……
不然到時候就來不及了喔(何？)
繼續接著看下篇XD

第三章 之四
怎麼中間出現了KERORO？！
是打錯字嗎？
怎麼在這麼多對話中，出現了一個奇怪的語言阿XD
這麼快就要表演了，到時候又會發生什麼事情呢？

第三章 之五
打鼓果然會振奮人心，連我都是太鼓的愛好者喔。
不過上場的時候，用代打不知道算不算犯規。
要說出那句話，果然需要很大的勇氣阿……
已經動作了，就努力下去吧！！

第三章 之六
沒有很多很漂亮的言詞(我倒)XD
咦……？
中間似乎缺了一段喔(應該說被剪掉了)。
不過對方的感覺似乎沒有很深……

第三章 之七
可能是急於發展吧……
對話變多了，關於心裡的形容卻變少了。
不過，事情總是在沒有預期下產生……
變成龍了？！好快！！

第四章 之一
龍化之後，很多問題都會接踵而來。
這篇的話，應該會有更多的伏筆鋪陳吧。
不然在後面的文章，很有可能會出現問題喔。
我繼續看下去了XD

第四章 之二
說明世界觀，需要多一點時間。
要裡解的話，需要更多的時間……
說明文好多阿……看的我也快要暈了XD
反正我就看完他，名詞有問題在回來翻！！
希望這樣看下去會看的懂……

第四章 之三
習慣的好快阿……囧
在幾天內，馬上就清潔溜溜。
不過我想觀於裡面的事情，這位主角也不可能一次就全記住吧。
父母親果然是個很好的資訊站(爆)

第四章 之四
沒想到交通工具是這樣子的東西……
有時候連我都會懷疑本篇中龍的想法。
不過到最後面，到是也說明了一點點不會飛的可能性。
那麼，下一篇他們會去哪了呢……

第四章 之五
好環保的方式，這樣的話，能源也就是免錢XD(需要食物就是了)
這篇比較不會這麼趕了……
能感覺到慢慢發展的心態，連建築物的部分都多加了形容。
先去看看下篇……

第四章 之六
那那那那……這位角色身世該不會是……
怎麼突然的轉變好大阿！！
飛起來的感覺不知道是怎麼樣，連我都有點期待火龍比下的樣子了。

呼……總算都看完了。
看的時間比我想像的還要久。
正因為有些篇可以把讀者帶進裡面的世界，所以才會一直看的下去吧。
感謝小火龍的貼文。
推薦其他獸也可以看看喔……

BY.小迪 2008/8/4

----------


## 小火龍

> 這篇比我預想中還有吸引力哩!
> 主角的存在好像是在搞笑和旁白一樣,(暫時看到的地方就是了)
> 一邊在吐嘈一邊在描述沃雷卡身處的情景,真是太有趣了xd
> 看到已有四頁的時候才點進來,現在看到第一章的第三節,
> 果然是愈磚頭愈吸引我啊xd
> 
> 現在要出門口了,回來把四章全看完次後再回文吧~


很高興您喜歡看，沒意外的話，以後也會天天更新，希望別讓磚頭別堆到太高讓您望之卻步啊！




> 恕刪


哇！每一篇都回，真是大手筆啊小迪大人。

的確，火龍也覺得進展的有點趕，不過最主要的目地還是希望能快點進入主題。

這篇故事目前還寫不到一半，卻已經快超過當初預計的十萬字了，而火龍還有很多想寫的東西沒寫出來，頭痛啊！

不過會定字數目標來完成，最主要還是希望能趁最近有空的時後，就將之快快寫完，以後會發生什麼事很難講的啊！之前就因工作不順利，拖了半年才又有空天天碰電腦。

一天2000字，老實說以火龍目前的功力，想要寫到盡善盡美是很難的，而且現在好像變成一天3000字了，這篇小說寫完後可能會拿去出版投稿，屆時可能會做個大修改。

到第四章，其實主角並不是習慣很快唷！而是生理影響心理，在狼岩版也常常有獸討論到，如果變成一頭狼，能馬上適應狼的生活嗎？

火龍覺得這一定是可能的，變成狼不吃肉難道要吃草嗎？會覺得沒辦法馬上適應的，表示他還保留著一些人類的價值觀，雖然不是說保留住這個東西一定只有壞處，但身為一個獸迷，能變成獸算是美夢成真吧！僅管會有些小小的不適應，但火龍相信那時一定是快樂大於煩惱。

本篇的主角能這麼快適應龍的生活，其實這就是一、二章存在的意義，而且目前為止只有習慣『吃』的方面，不過文中仍常常可以看到主角思念人類世界親友的片段，而且主角曾經死過，所以會看的比較開，火龍只能這樣解釋了，因為若火龍是主角，可能連想都不會想這些事吧！

寫這東西進去是很必要，但也不能寫太多，總不希望看到主角從頭到尾都在悲情吧！但是也不代表之後都不會再出現，主角曾經是人類之事，對往後劇情發展有很大的影響，所以還是會看到一些內心掙札的橋段。

主角復活第一句罵的不是髒話啊！他是說「幹麻」，只不過第二個字沒唸出來罷了，不過既然有人提起，火龍將他改掉好了。

最後，還是感謝小迪大人能抽空看完文章，並且回了這麼多，每一篇的建議都很有建設性，火龍頓首。 



↖謝謝小迪大人贈勳，火龍會將之配戴在防禦手套上時時擦拭的。

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之七 龍肉



天色已幾近全暗，別墅室內燈火通明，在夜間看起來更為雄偉。

我不斷練習拍動的翅膀早已酸痛到快沒知覺了，也許就像父親所言，起飛時翅膀所需承受的阻力是最大的，也正因如此，翅膀上的翼膜和背部連接處，好像有快被撕裂般的疼痛感。

「天黑了，今天就先練習到這邊，快回去吃飯補充體力。」

父親一直待在附近指導訓練，感覺他好像比我還要重視這件事，不過說真的，若不是因為他一直在旁督促，我也沒辦法支持這麼久，因為真的好累，不知是我還不習慣，還是這個身體從來沒飛過的緣故。

在爪勒的幫助之下，我將兩只加起來總重240磅的重靴卸下，但除去負重後卻沒有應該帶來的輕快感，我現在全身酸痛，走起路來感到異常笨重。

我們來到一樓的進食室，僕龍們站立在兩旁，長型的餐桌有十二個座位，卻只有其中三席有食物擺在上面，裝盛食物的銀盤上頭加了蓋子，因此我看不到今晚的菜色，不過我想應該八十不離十吧！一定是那些血淋淋，吃了會令龍興奮的東西。

另外，餐巾是黑色的，我想可能是怕不好清洗才採用這種顏色，畢竟龍在進食時，會噴撒出來的通常不是調味料或湯汁，而是食物本身帶有的鮮血。 

我被爪勒引領到屬於我的位置上，雙親早已就座，之前兩回的經驗，我都是直接就座就開動，不過這回他們竟然要求我做奇怪的事。

「小沃，跟媽媽一起做祈福。」

「嗄？」

怪了，早上和中午都沒有要求進食前要禱告什麼的，為什麼現在突然要這麼做咧？

「祈福要說的話，你應該也忘記了吧！」

「呃……對。」

其實是根本不知道有這回事，不過照她這樣說來，祈福並不是進食前的必需動作，而是需要滿足某種條件才進行嘍？但我目前完全看不出線索。

「沒關係，你跟著媽媽做，我唸一句，你也跟著唸一句，不會很長。」

「好，沒問題。」

她將爪子交叉置於胸前，很標準的禱告姿勢，接著閣上雙眼，開始唸著祈福文。

　　尊貴的巴哈姆特大王，
　　為了龍族整體之繁盛，
　　請允許我們吃下這帶罪之軀，
　　在您的庇護之下，
　　使我們擁有更強健的體迫，
　　同時減免孽龍所造之罪。

跟著唸完之後，我大概可以猜到眼前銀盤蓋下，裝著些什麼東西了。

在我們唸完祈禱文的同時，一旁的母僕龍便將蓋子掀起，我看到的並不是牛肉，而是一大塊某種生物的大腿肉，那生物的表皮，擁有和我們一樣的鱗片紋路。

這是龍肉啊……龍連同類都吃嗎？

也許是早就猜到我會有這樣的疑問，父親在我看到龍肉的那一瞬間就開口：

「龍肉擁有其他肉類無法提供的高單位營養，是很難有機會吃到的。」

那不是重點，問題為什麼要吃同類？

「可是，他和我們一樣是龍啊！」

「他是死刑犯，今天正午剛處決，這塊龍腿肉是爸爸透過關係才以高價購得，你一定要吃啊！」

他說話的語氣極為平淡，好像吃龍肉是再正常不過，而且大家都搶著要似的，我知道也許這個世界的價值觀就是這麼一回事，但這樣做真的好嗎？

母親伸出爪子搭上我肩頭，輕拍了幾下。

「吃吧！小沃，別辜負你父親一番好意。」

「可是……」

我真的不想吃同類的肉。

母親看我面有難色，焦急地望向父親，我敢說這場景以前一定也有發生過。

「沃雷卡，將來爸媽的遺體也要由你來吃掉，你是獨子，一定要背負這個責任啊！」

這是什麼鬼傳統，對人類來說，吃自己父母的血肉算是大不孝吧！

「非得吃不可嗎？」

「這麼做是為了龍族的繁盛，以及讓死去之龍得到安息呀！」

他們真的是這麼認為的嗎？其實我也不知道我在堅持什麼，同樣都是生命，同樣都是肉，為什麼吃牛肉我就不會有這種排斥感？

「好吧！如果這樣做真的讓能他得到安息，那我吃……」

也不知道是不是在賭氣，我抓起那隻龍腿，心一橫，便一口咬下。

鱗片很硬，肉質也硬，很難咬，味道也比不上牛肉，並算不上什麼美食，但吞下肚的那一瞬間，竟有一股神奇的力量自胃中迅速擴散至全身，我頓時感到全身上下每一處細胞充滿了能量，身體也更有力氣，飛行訓練所照成的疲勞感頓時減了大半。

父母親看見我終於照著他們的意思吃了龍肉，露出了放心的神情，看來龍肉真的取得不易，因為他們連自己的份都沒準備，我想，搞不好正牌的沃雷卡也沒吃過吧！

我這樣做真的好嗎？其實吃過龍肉後，我擔心的反而不是罪惡感，而是深怕有一天，我會渴望去吃。



用完餐，老實說是今天心情最糟糕的一餐，我回到了自己的起居室，雖然吃過龍肉讓我減輕了不少疲勞，但仍然感到疲憊不已。我一頭就躺上金子堆成的床上，我很累，想要馬上睡一覺，但躺在金堆上的快感卻蓋不住全身肌內的酸痛，尤其是整對翅膀痛到像是要斷掉似的，令我怎樣也無法安心入睡。

我突然想到一件不對勁的事。

我的翼肌現在會這麼酸痛，表示沃雷卡從來沒去正常使用過這些肌肉，如果是這樣，為什麼今天還沒穿上重靴之前，我可以起飛？而且若不是父親及時阻止，我覺得還可以飛的更高。

肯定是打了針吃了藥！

我想起那些營養補給藥品，立刻坐起，我記得我的背袋放在……找到了，在門邊。

我打開了背袋，拿出那盒『肌立壯E.O.』，裡面是十二支針筒包裝，而現在只剩下五支，表示沃雷卡曾經使用過這東西。

啪！一張像是使用說明的紙片從盒縫中掉落在地上。

我拿起那張說明書端詳了好一會兒，這是我成為龍後，第一次如此詳讀這個世界的文字。

很巧合的是，這世界的龍文字母和英文字母一樣是26個，不過字型完全不一樣，發音也有一些不同的規則。

例如沃雷卡的名字，直接將這些龍文字母按規則轉換成英文字母的話，將會寫成『Volrenok』，但卻不是唸『沃雷諾克』，而是唸『沃雷卡』，這是母音不發音的例子。

另外還有許多字會出現兩個相同的子音併排，但在唸時要自己加上一個母音來協助發音，例如母親的名字『Linn』，就要唸做『琳娜』而不是『琳恩』。

感覺冥冥之中似乎有什麼超自然的力量在安排這一切，因為這兩個世界相似之處實在太多了，而且我竟然會看的懂這裡的文字，更會說他們的語言，也是令我百思莫解，不過這樣倒也挺省事的。

研究出這藥物的功能及使用方法，我瞭解它的功能是在增強肌肉的強度，而且在運動後使用效果更佳，於是我取出其中一只裝著黃色液體的針筒，這針筒有做過特殊設計，即使是用爪子也很好持握，我將之注射至翼肌處的鱗下，似乎感覺注射了藥劑的肌肉在蠕動著，好像正在長大拙壯。

生物科技萬歲！我覺得離我可以在空中自由翱翔的日子不遠了。

除了這注射藥劑，還有其它的口服藥劑，我將每一瓶的功用都研究過後，發現都是類似的功能，它能提供全身肌肉所需養份，亦有強化的效果，但口服的影響範圍雖然較廣範，卻沒有局部注射來的有效，我想起哈薩德拿這包『肌立壯E.O.』給沃雷卡時，曾經說過這是新貨，也就是說在這之前，沃雷卡長期飲用那些口服藥品，間接的也會讓翼肌得到養份，這麼解釋的話就說的通了。

不過這些藥物中有幾瓶黃色的並不是營養補給品，而是有安眠作用的藥物，我想可能是沃雷卡常常睡不安穩，所以才會買這種東西吧！

就算吃了安眠藥，一樣會做夢，難道他不知道這點嗎？算了，我現在只希望能好好睡一覺，也喝一點好了。

於是，我喝了一小瓶蓋的安眠藥水，不到一分鐘，身體頓時覺得輕飄飄，眼前的景物在晃動，好像喝醉酒似的，我臥在金子上，很快便睡著了。

這一晚，我夢到了芷伶。

這個夢很模糊，我看到她不斷地在撥打行動電話，但對方總是沒有接聽，後來，她蹲坐在床上，埋首在自己雙腿間，好像在哭泣。 

突然，我驚醒過來，呆坐在床上。

窗外的天空泛起魚肚白，林間傳來唧唧蟲鳴及吱喳鳥叫聲。

我攤開雙手，仍然是戴著手套的爪子。

為什麼要讓我做那樣的夢？我明明很努力的不要去想起，我沒辦法改變什麼，那只會徒增感傷……

看著床旁的木紋置物櫃上，擺著一瓶內盛黃色液體的玻璃瓶。

「該死的！這藥根本沒用……！」

無意間脫口而出的話，竟和沃雷卡重合了。

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之八 枷鎖



接下來的幾天，我除了吃飯睡覺之外的時間，都在進行飛行訓練，父親一度擔心我將身體操壞，叫我多休息，但我堅持在沒有達成負重狀態之下也能起飛之前，誓不中斷訓練，飛行，固然很令我嚮往，但我也不是不知愛惜身體，只是當我一有閒暇時間，就會開始擔心人類世界那邊的狀況，不斷地訓練，可以讓我沒空胡思亂想。

然而，在五劑肌肉強化針都用完的隔一天，也就是第六天，我的訓練終於有了成效。

在父親和爪勒的見證下，我負載著240磅的重靴成功起飛，我覺得翅膀好像比訓練前變的更巨大了，拍動的力道說不定可以擊暈一頭牛，這和第一次起飛時的感覺完全不同。

有了上次的教訓後，這回我在降落時小心翼翼地放輕拍翼的力道，安全落地，週圍的草地被吹成聲納圖般的漣漪狀。

很不可思議，我沒想到進展會這麼快，我迫不及待想要除去這重靴，一嚐飛翔在藍天白雲間，鳥瞰地面風景的快感。

父親也感到很驚訝，但驚喜的表情並沒有持續很久，他的臉上立刻堆滿疑惑。

「這不可能，我預計這負重至少要讓你苦練一個月以上，而你才五天不到，竟然可以克服240磅的負重。」

父親邊說著，氣急敗壞地跑到我身邊。

「讓我看看你的翅膀。」

幹麻這樣，我這幾天的苦練你也不是沒看到，難道懷疑我在背後裝了噴射器嗎？

父親抓住我的翅膀，端詳了好一會兒，然後他在我背上翼肌處拍了拍，傳出結實的碰碰聲。

「你的翼肌也成長的太快了吧！你是吃了什麼東西？」

「除了那塊龍腿肉，其它三餐都吃和你們一樣的東西呀！」

「不可能，我有把龍肉的奇效算進去，也不可能這麼快。」

口水別亂噴啦！這麼激動做什麼，我又不是幹了什麼壞事。

「我哪知道。」

「我想起來了，來別墅的路上，你背袋裡裝了奇怪的玻璃製品，那是什麼東西？」

不會吧！記性這麼好要死哦！我覺得若是讓他知道我施打了強化針，他一定會大發雷霆。

「那是安眠藥，我老是睡不安穩，所以帶了安眠藥來吃。」

在我說話時，父親凝視著我的眼神，而我說話時的視線好像有點飄浮不定。

「說謊，你最好老實講，不然我會嚴格懲罰你。」

沒這麼嚴重吧……

「好啦！我說，我的確是有施打肌肉強化針。」

父親愣了一下才道：

「你竟然去注射那種奇怪的東西，我不是早警告過你別依賴藥物嗎？」

可以不要這麼兇嗎？

「那是合法藥品，而且我只是想快點能夠飛行，又不是要去參加兢速比賽，為什麼不能用？」

「你……算了，用就用了，但你還不能進行飛行，現在的肌力只是假象，等藥效一退你一樣沒辦法承受。」

「哪有這樣的，我想要馬上就去試飛呀！」

「不行！爪勒，去拿加重墊圈來。」

什麼！還要加重……我已經沒有藥可用了，我可不想再這樣訓練一個月啊！我會悶到抽筋的。

「諾頓領主，請問要增加多少重量？」

「左右腳各加50磅。」

「遵命。」

哇靠！一下就又再加100磅，當我是神啊！

「這樣太重了吧！」

我馬上抗議，那明顯已經超過我體重的一半太多了，我體重在過磅測出是520磅，能克服現在的240磅就差不多了吧！

「沃雷卡你給我聽著，我不準你再使用奇怪的藥物，我要你靠自己的力量克服，你給我乖乖的練滿一個月，不然我不會準許你飛行。」

「沒得商量嗎？」

「沒得商量！」

「那半個月好不好？」

「不行！」

「不然，二十天？」

「別和我討價還價！」

「拜託啦！我真的很想飛耶！你不是一直希望我快點恢復飛行能力嗎？」

他啍的一聲，氣沖沖地扭過脖子，不再理會我。

不久後，爪勒便拿來兩片厚實的金屬墊圈。

「小主龍，麻煩您將重靴脫下，讓敝龍加個墊圈。」

我和爪勒合力將重靴脫下，在他安裝完畢，又遞到我面前要我穿上時，我突然心生厭惡。

無論如何，我一定要先去飛個幾圈，不然我不會甘願再苦練一個月的。

於是，我趁父親不注意之時，雙翼一拍，一瞬間就離地十呎，接著，我往蔚藍的天空直衝而去。

「沃雷卡，你幹什麼，馬上給我下來！」

「我去飛個幾圈就回來，你不要阻止我。」

我頭也不回地再向上攀昇，這時突然有一股自下而上的風勢，像是助力般，讓我不需多費力就能飛的更高，這應該就是上升氣流吧！

風，在耳邊呼嘯著，像是按摩般吹得我全身好舒服，因稍早的訓練而燥熱的身體頓時清爽無比。

我不知道已經飛多高了，但飛行真的是只有起飛困難，飛的越高，身體受到地球引力的牽制便愈小，便更利於飛行，我低頭一看，只見佔地幾乎像是足球場大的別墅，此時已縮小到像火柴盒般的大小，而父親及爪勒的身影，早已看不到了。

「沃雷卡，不想死的話就給我停下來！」

哇塞！難道父親有練過獅吼功嗎？我都飛這麼高了，他的咆哮猶仍在耳。疑？不對，他什麼時後飛到我身邊了，連爪勒也是……

哎！這就是等級的差別嗎？我一下子就被他們兩個逮住，父親將我的手臂緊壓在背後，用腿夾住我的翅膀及胸膛，而爪勒則抱住我的雙腳，我像是一頭被補獵的野豬般，只能眼巴巴地讓他們脅持我回到地面。

離地不到十呎時，他們施加在我身上的束縛突然鬆開，我被硬生生的丟到地上，雖然不高，但也摔得好疼。

「很痛耶！這麼粗魯幹麻？」

我馬上爬坐起來，抗議他們的暴力，但卻被父親盛怒的表情震懾住了。

「你知不知道這樣很危險？你連降落的技巧都還沒還學，就不要命的飛上去。」

我別過頭去，不想回話。

可能是覺得對話中斷的太久，父親不耐煩的又道：

「還不快點將重靴穿上！」

「不要，我不穿。」

不管還要不要進行訓練，我若是這麼輕易妥協，那多沒面子啊！要嘛你就拜託我，不然就押著我穿上，要我乖乖照做，辦不到！

「你又要像以前那樣處處頂撞我了嗎？」

頂撞？明明就是你無理在先，何來頂撞？

「我都可以負重240磅起飛了，你當初開的條件不就是這樣嗎？你說話都不算話的啊？」

「閉嘴！你施打強化針一事我還沒和你算帳，你是想氣死我嗎？」

他的雙眼此時已充滿血絲而變的通紅。雖然我知道我若是和他鬥嘴下去，情況可能會不太妙，但我就是嚥不下這口氣。

「真奇怪，身體是我自己的，你管這麼多幹麻？今天不想再做什麼訓練了，我要休息。」

「你……好，不過你最好打消偷飛的念頭，不然看我怎麼處罰你。」

憑什麼？我是你兒子不是你傭人，我現在才瞭解，沃雷卡會叛逆不是沒有道理的，這個老爸根本是無理取鬧。

「我若真的飛走，也不打算回來了，你最好時時刻刻都顧在我身旁，不然一有機會我就會開溜。」

這句話說出來，心裡是很爽沒錯，因為那代表這場戰爭我贏了，但我很快就後悔了，因為父親真的氣炸了，他渾身發抖，似乎已經失去理智。

「你真的存心想氣死我……爪勒，把他壓住！」

「你想幹什麼？」

眼看爪勒一步步朝我接近，我知道若是被他抓到就不妙了，父親不知道對我做什麼事，但我正要起身逃走，爪勒便飛撲上來，將我壓制住。

「小主龍，得罪了，這是領主的命令。」

就算我力氣再大，也不可能敵的過一頭成年龍，爪勒把我壓在地上，讓我動彈不得。

突然父親抓住我的腳，強制性地將重靴套上。

「你做什麼，我都說今天要休息了，幹麻還給我穿這個。」

我看到父親從原本裝著這重靴的白銀箱子裡拿出一個鎖圈，「卡」的一聲，兩隻重靴都上了鎖，父親一個手勢後，爪勒才將我放開。

「你幹麻加鎖？」

我是有點嚇到了，事情沒有必要搞到這麼嚴重吧！

只見父親面無表情的回答我：

「這樣你哪兒也去不了，你最好老實點訓練，不然就給我穿著它一輩子。」

開什麼玩笑，你當我犯人嗎？

「快把它打開，我不會偷飛的，我鬧著玩的，這樣叫我怎麼走路，這很重耶！」

但他非但沒有理會我，反而掉頭就往別墅裡走去，走了幾步，才看他回頭對我說：

「你可以恨我沒關係，但這是為了你好，爸爸不想再失去你了。」

他轉頭離去，和爪勒愈走愈遠，最後留下我一龍獨自在草原上發呆。

我茫然地起身，用盡全身的力量拍動翅膀，但雙腳像是生根似的，一吋也沒離開地面。

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之九 叛逆



經過這場風波，今日我也沒心情再做什麼訓練了，我想回起居室睡上一覺，卻發現我現在幾乎是寸步難行。

左右腳的重靴各重170磅，那幾乎是一個成年人類的體重，雖然還不至於讓我無法抬起腳，但每走一步都要用上九牛二虎之力，還沒走到別墅門口，我便氣喘吁吁，覺得腳好像快要斷掉了。

不行，穿著這玩意兒一個月，我一定會瘋掉。

我就地坐下，想看看能不能將鎖打開，低頭一看，才發現剛剛父親加上的那只鐵鎖圈牢牢地卡死在重靴的縫隙中，簡直就像是專為這靴子設計的配件之一，我開始懷疑這靴子的用途一定不只是重量訓練用，搞不好是這個世界的一種刑具。

我開始有點後悔剛才為什麼要逞一時之快，和父親鬥嘴，我早該知道他的為龍如何，他官做這麼大，沃雷卡又叛逆了他數十年，一但生起氣，可是什麼事都做的出來。

我腦中開始浮現我去和他道歉，他會有什麼樣的反應的模擬畫面，他有可能會原諒我，馬上將鎖解開，也有可能理都不理我，搞不好還會說些更難聽的話。

算了，那只是想想而已，他對我做了這麼過份的事，我死也不向他道歉。

最後，我還是靠著雙翼拍動產生的浮力，才能更輕鬆的行走，我就這樣邊拍翅膀邊走邊跳的往前走去，一路上還壓死不少株草。噢！我現在看起來一定蠢斃了。



我終於回到自己的起居室，我花了平常整整四倍的時間才走完這段路，最要命的是樓梯間的空間過於狹小，沒辦法讓我拍翼輔助，每走一階都是個艱鉅任務，而且我在爬上四樓的那一瞬間，才想起家裡有貨梯可以使用。

好累，我坐在沙發椅上，不停喘息著，鼻孔噴出的氣體發出咻咻聲，好像剛跑完馬拉松一樣，全身燥熱，我敢說現在若澆一盆冷水在我身上，一定會冒出陣陣的清煙。

忽然，我在茶几上看見原本被我收在床邊置物櫃中的背袋，原本應該是因裝著許多藥瓶而鼓鼓的，現在竟然軟棉棉地攤在床上。

我急忙將背袋打開，發現裡面只剩下一本教科書，那些藥瓶全不翼而飛。

該死的，一定是老爸搶先一步進來拿走了，這下可好，我真的只能靠自己的力量了。

我喪氣的垂下了頭。

喀剎，房門突然被打開，我仰頭望去，走進來的是母親。

「他竟然真的把你鎖住了，我還以為只是氣話……」

她反手將門關上，一臉吃驚的看著我腳上的重靴。

「小沃，你快去和你爸爸道歉好不好？他會原諒你的。」

啍！誰要和那無理取鬧的糟老頭道歉啊！

「我不要！」

「你別這樣好不好，媽媽看了會很心疼的，被那個銬住，你連走路都沒辦法好好走啊……」

她的眼眶紅了起來，好像隨時要哭出來似的

「多謝妳的關心，但我倒覺得這樣更好，我現在連走路都像做特訓，一個月後一定不得了。」

啊！這不是真心話啊，其實我巴不得現在就脫掉這鬼東西，但比起叫我去和父親低聲下氣的道歉，我寧願繼續穿著。

「你們父子倆為什麼不能好好相處，這幾天不是好好的嗎？怎麼突然變成這樣。」

因為那是他的本性，他這幾天的慈父形象都是裝出來的。

「你自己去問他，在這裡他是領主，他最大，我說的話都是屁。」

「別這樣嘛小沃，你不要怪你爸爸，他之所以會不放心你飛行，其實是……」

母親說到一半，突然停住，我覺得她可能要說出沃雷卡年幼發生意外那件事。

「妳不用說我也知道，小時後發生那件事，我早就想起來了。」

「你……那你沒事嗎？那件事還會不會困擾著你。」

好像終於解開心結，她覺得我可以坦然面對這件事了──因為年幼時那場飛行意外，造成懼高的心理創傷，所以他們才會一直不放心讓我太早飛行，怕我想起那段往事，或是再發生意外後，又再次恐懼飛行。不過因為實際發生的角色並不是我，我自然不會覺得那是個夢魘。

但是，說不困擾，是假的。如果不是因為曾經發生過那樣的事，我現在應該是在天上飛著，而不是又得穿上這玩意兒，連走路都有問題。

「沒事了，我和爸的事妳別插手，我不可能和他道歉的。」

「小沃，你這樣媽媽很擔心呢！」

「妳就是什麼都愛操心，我都幾歲了，該怎麼做自己會判斷，不要老是把我當孩……」

我突然說不下去了，因為同樣的話，我不知對人類世界的老媽說過幾次。

「媽媽會擔心是為你好啊！」

連對方的回答也一樣……

我頓時分不清，到底哪個我才是真正的我，不管身為一個人類還是一頭龍，我同樣有關心自己的父母，其實我當然知道父親會約束住我的行動能力，也是擔心我又出意外再度身心受創，我知道他是基於關心才會這麼做，我只是不能接受他的方式。

「幫我轉告老爸，我確實是有錯，願意接受懲罰，但他的做法讓我很不滿意，所以除非他主動來為我解鎖，不然我是不可能會去拜託他的。」

我很清楚我在賭氣，但我想不論哪個孩子被自己父親這樣對待，都會和我有同樣的不滿。

「如果他希望我一輩子過著像囚犯的生活，那我也認了。」

沒錯，他不可能會這麼做的，只要能撐過一個月，我就贏了，到時要低聲下氣的龍是他不是我。

----------


## 小火龍

《第四章》龍紀元──之十 翱翔天際



結果，父親當然也沒有提早讓我解禁，我知道他也是愛面子的龍，所以也沒有抱太大的期望。

往後的幾天，我再也沒有和他說過半句話，而他也不再請假在家中，這段期間我都是自己進行特訓的。

而這雙靴子雖重，我也卻在穿上後幾天內就習慣了，我走路的速度愈來愈快，最後感覺幾乎已恢復到平常的速度，差別只在於會發出金屬撞擊地面的噪音，尤其是踩在家裡花崗岩的地面上時最嚴重，老媽怕我把家裡的地板踩壞，還特地幫我在鞋底粘了一塊橡膠板。而我的大腿也一天比一天更粗壯，只能說龍的肌肉構造還真的和人類不一樣啊！

很快就到了約定的日子，今天是我被銬上這重靴的第二十五天，也就是進行飛行訓練滿三十天的日子，但父親在我還沒睡醒就出門工作。

一想到今天父親一下班，就有可能為我開鎖除去負重，我的心情就興奮不已，抬頭仰望蔚藍澄淨的藍天，好想和它說，我馬上就要來了。這回再也沒有龍會阻止我飛行，我一定要飛到雲層之上，看看那雲是不是真的充滿彈性，搞不會還會在上面發現我堆的那隻刺蝟頭雲人呢！

呃……不對，那邊不是死後的世界嗎！真不吉利。

然而，我突然想到，我這整個月都在練習振翼，好像沒有進行過降落的訓練，萬一父親又拿這點來壓我，那我豈不是又得多練幾天。

於是，我爬到二樓窗台，打算從這邊降落而下，當作訓練，就算降落失敗，這點高度應該也不會受傷，只要小心不要傷到翅膀就好了。

奮力一跳，拿出苦練一個月的熟練動作拍動翅膀，竟然發現我雖然沒辦法往上飛，但卻可以緩緩的降落，甚至多用點力，還可以維持在相同的高度。

颼颼，我在降落時聽見好大的風聲，甚至有幾株草耐不住風壓而被連根吹起，而我落地時非常腳步非常輕，即使穿著這重靴，也沒有發出風聲以外的聲響。

我的信心都來了，於是我爬上三樓，接著是四樓，最後甚至爬到了屋頂上，在這種高度，我甚至連滑翔都可以練習。

與其說是練習，倒不如說是玩起來了，我從早上玩到吃中餐，吃完又繼續，直到我很白目的突發奇想，想一口氣滑翔至穿雲山山腳下，這個遊戲才被強制中斷。

當時我沒有想太多，站在屋頂上，目光對準遠處山腳下草原中的一座牧場，就飛了過去，結果滑翔到一半，才想到下去後要怎麼爬上來的問題，我馬上折返，但降落處是離山上別墅有一段距離的半山腰。

於是我只好邊罵自己腦殘，邊往山上爬，這段路雖然不陡，但我卻得拖著一腳170磅的重靴爬上去，當然我有拍動翅膀來減重就是了。

我花了將近三個鐘頭才走回別墅，這時夕陽已經將天邊染成橘紅色，很奇妙的是，我竟然不會感到特別累，一個月下來，我似乎已經將這雙重靴當成自己身體的一部份了，不過那種明明有翅膀，知道怎麼飛，卻飛不起來的感覺，讓我對飛行的渴望，攀昇至成為龍後的最高點。

然而，父親今天好像回來的比較早，我還沒走進柵門，就看見他已在門旁等我。

「你去哪了？」

你終於肯和我說話了是吧！

「去練習降落。」

「會了嗎？」

他說話的語調沒有起伏，聽不出他現在心情如何。

「早就會了，飛行是龍的本能，最起碼降落還不用你教，我自己就能學會了。」

「嗯，果然沒讓我失望。」

說完，他便掏出一串鑰匙，發出清脆的叮叮聲，我突然覺得那聲音很美妙，因為我很清楚那鑰匙是用來幹麻的。

他走到我身邊，蹲下身幫我把重靴上的鐵鎖圈除去。

「你的腿變壯了。」

這種話你竟然能面不改色講的出來，也不想想始作蛹者是誰。

「是啊！託你的福。」

鎖圈一除去，我馬上將重靴脫掉，雖然我的爪子還是操控不靈活，但多少有點進步了。

哇塞！我的腳好輕，好像長翅膀似的，但穿著這鬼東西一個月，我整隻腳爪的鱗片都有點退色了，不過竟然沒有怪味道，這大概是不會流汗的好處吧！

父親只是一直在旁邊看著，什麼話也沒說，更沒看到臉上有表情變化，好像情緒這種東西在他身上並不存在似的。

我打破沈默。

「然後呢？我達成你的要求，你沒什麼話要和我說嗎？」

終於，他露出淺淺一笑。

「有興趣和爸爸去飛曼達里亞一圈嗎？」

這句話在此時聽來，比道歉的言語更令我高興且動聽。

「求之不得，我等這天等很久了。」

父親揚起雙翼，一瞬間就起飛，我也立刻跟著飛起，幾朵靠門邊較近的花朵承受不住這風勢，被捲至半空中。

今天上昇氣流挺旺盛的，我們一下就飛的好高，黃昏的天空雖然不再澄藍，卻也有不同的美感，夕陽將草原照成一片金黃，像是結滿穗實的麥田，遠方地平線處好似有粼粼波光，那邊應該是大海吧！

我終於飛起來了，而且再也不會有龍阻止我，從小到大的夢想，終於在這一刻實現，我可以脫離只能用雙腳移動的方式行路，也擁有比人類世界交通工具還要方便的翅膀，更快的速度，從今以後，我可以依自己的意志，靠自己的力量，遊遍每一片天空，行遍世界每一角落。

「沃雷卡，你還可以飛多快？」

父親突然慢下速度，和我併排飛行著。

「游刃有餘，我現在身體輕到像不存在似的。」

「好，那你來追我看看。」

此話一落，父親大翼一拍，像是噴射機一般呼嘯而去，我也立刻提出十成翼力跟上，馬上感覺到高速飛行時的強風撲面而來，我閤上眼膜，以免眼睛被強風吹得乾澀，我的身體倚著風勢與飛行方向平行，將阻力減至最低，風滑過翅膀的感覺好舒服，好像所有的煩腦，都像腳下景物一般，被遠遠拋諸腦後，辛苦了一個月，等的就是這一刻。

不知是父親放水，還是我飛的太快，我們的距離愈來愈近，不一會兒就被我追上。

「追到了，有獎品嗎？」

「傻孩子，我還沒有盡全力呢！不過你飛的比我想像中還快呀！沃雷卡。」

他露出非常滿足的表情，我從來沒看過他這麼開心。

「我們現在大概有多快？」

「大概時速450哩吧！」

又是英制單位，我想一下，1公里大概等於0.62哩，也就是說現在時速有720公里左右。

「這麼快！爸，你還有辦法再更快嗎？」

「當然可以，不過飛太快也很危險。」

「怎麼說？」

「超過音速時，會撞上音壁，沒受過訓練的話，當場暈倒都有可能。」

在這種高度和速度下，暈倒就死定了嘛！

「這麼可怕……」

「所以你要記住，千萬別飛超過時速700哩。」

我實在沒辦法想像那會有多快，老實說，現在的速度就快到讓我有點震撼了。

「那麼爸，飛行時數怎麼算啊？」

「靠感覺，飛久你自然就知道，爸爸飛行經驗已超過100年，等你到這個年記，差不多也知道了啦！不過速度到600哩後，想再加快你也會受不了，不要太勉強去貪快，自然不會超過700哩。」

此時曼達里亞鎮已在我們正下方，之前開了快三小時的車才行完的這段路，現在竟然十幾分鐘就到了，用飛的果然快很多，我真高興我是頭有翅膀的龍啊！

我們花了八十分鐘左右才將曼達里亞繞完，天色早就暗透了，而曼達里亞鎮的夜景真的很漂亮，尤其是不用透過玻璃窗，加上腳下空無一物，看起來格外狀觀。

但是天一暗，我就分不清楚天南地北了，我只能小心翼翼地跟在父親身後飛著，同時也佩服他的飛行功力，100多年的經驗不是混假的，在黑漆漆的夜空中，他還能分辦出正確的方位，安全地引導我回到穿雲山的宅邸。飛行，還真是一門深奧的學問吶！

我雖然又累又餓，但若父親說要現在又要再去飛一圈，我一定馬上奉陪，飛行的感覺真的太棒了，如果來世可以再讓我選擇的話，二話不說馬上投龍族一票啦！

----------


## 風幻天狼

呼....
一次看完３５篇好過癮阿ＸＤ
不過有個小小的問題想問一下～
人類的世界那邊呢
是打算先描述龍世界到一段落
還是和之前做夢時一樣用穿插的？

----------


## 小火龍

> 呼....
> 一次看完３５篇好過癮阿ＸＤ
> 不過有個小小的問題想問一下～
> 人類的世界那邊呢
> 是打算先描述龍世界到一段落
> 還是和之前做夢時一樣用穿插的？


講出來就會捏到的說，不過後面都會交待到的請放心。

不想被捏請別打開

    因為兩位主角還會再見面。

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之一



創龍曆22516年 利歐之月（八月） 19日

原本已為學會飛行後，我就沒事做了，我甚至一直在想靠這對翅膀環遊世界的可能性，不過父親似乎也不想讓我過的太閒，雖然他接下來要求我做的事，仍然讓我覺得真的很閒。

在飛行訓練結訓的隔天早上，我懷著滿心的期待來到進食室準備吃早餐，我打算去一趟曼達里亞鎮，找尋在這個世界除了家人和僕龍以外，唯一認識的龍──哈薩德．佈雷斯。雖然只是我單方面認識他，而且只認識一個晚上的時間而已，不過他的身份是沃雷卡的小弟，應該可以從他身上問出不少情報來。

然而就在進食時，父親突然開口：

「沃雷卡，今天你和爪勒去辦一下手續，該復學了。」

我手上的生牛肉才咬一半，瞪大眼望著父親。

「復學？對吼，我都忘了我還是個學生。」

「可是爸爸很擔心吶，你之前學過的東西，現在還記得嗎？」

如果你問的是人類世界的課程，我就算忘了大半，應該還是強過沃雷卡吧！但那是理科部份，文科部份我敢說比初級部的新生還不如。

「只記得一點點，不過我可以重修沒關係，我覺得我的頭腦變好了。」

「重修嘛……」

父親露出困惑的表情，爪上抓著一把舀滿馬鈴薯泥的湯匙送入口中。

「可是你這個年紀再去重唸初級部好像有點奇怪。」

我腦中突然閃過一個高中生和一群小學生，坐在教室裡上課的畫面，那不是奇怪，是詭異到了極點。

「不用去重讀初級部啦！我一樣去讀原來的學校，我會自修將落後的進度補回來的。」

「你可以嗎？」

你那表情已經懷疑到像是在嘲笑了，節制點好不好？難道沃雷卡前科有這麼差嗎？

「放心，這一個月來我有自己讀過一些數理科目，現在連微積分都會了哩。」

父親聽我這麼說，喝到一半的肉羹湯差點從嘴裡噴出來，還撒了滿桌都是，一旁的母僕龍馬上拿著餐巾紙過來收拾。

「你哄我開心的吧！那已經超出高級部的課程範圍了。」

這個世界的教育制度是怎麼回事啊？這樣慢慢教真的好嗎？高級部可是要讀二十年的耶！

「我沒騙你，我腦袋因失去記憶而突然開了竅，現在學習能力是以前的數倍。」

沃雷卡，你可別怨我這麼說啊！是你太不用功了。

「真的是這樣那最好。」

父親的語氣又恢復平靜，似乎以為我在開玩笑。

「那你就再去讀高級部吧，而且你現在會飛，上下學的往返不是問題，曼達里亞鎮上那間房子就拿去租賃好了。」

最後的決定就是這樣，就目的地而言，和我當初所想的是一樣的，只希望學校的生活不要太無聊。



一切手續所需的文件都備齊後，我和爪勒準備要出發前往鎮上，父親這時也正好要出門。

「沃雷卡，希望你這次能好好學點東西，別又一天到晚和龍打架啊！」

我是和平愛好者，這點你大可放心。

「放心，我不知道我以前發生什麼事，但現在向你保證不會亂來。」

父親聽了，露出個微笑，但笑容有點僵。

「你變的一點也不像你，真不知是禍是福。」

「那以前的我是怎樣，你希望我變回那個樣子嗎？」

我故意露出很疑惑的表情，我想除非他腦袋壞掉，不然一定不會希望我又變回那個性格乖僻又暴戾，和他老爸有得拼的沃雷卡。

「當然不希望。」

他壓低了脖子，臉湊到我面前。

「真是說出來誰也不會相信，一夜之間可以連眼神都改變。」

「那我現在的眼神看起來和以前有什麼差別？」

父親笑了笑，才道：

「現在雖然有點呆，但看起來更成熟更懂事了。」

可以不要講的這麼直接嗎？而且我哪裡呆了，你審美觀有問題。

後來，父親在離去前，拿了一袋錢幣給我。

「這裡有五萬基爾，是半個月的零用錢，不夠再跟你媽拿。」

說完，他便朝空中飛去。

我雖然還不知道這個世界的幣值及物價如何，但那袋錢幣沈甸甸的感覺，讓我覺得這不是一筆小數目。

關於這件事，我問過爪勒後才知道，他一個月的薪水只有八萬二千基爾，而這樣的薪水已經比伊琳大陸境內龍們的平均收入還高了。也就是說，沃雷卡光是零用錢就比一般成年龍還多，這個世界貧富差距好像蠻大的。

當爪勒帶我來到學校內的教務部門時，我發現裡頭穿著紅袍的教職員，雖然肢體上的動作及嘴裡說出來的話都畢恭畢敬，但看著我的眼神好像見了什麼穢物一樣，即使他們在知道我喪失記憶後都顯得相當驚訝，但眼神仍然沒變，帶著一股發自內心深層的厭惡，我開始擔心往後的日子該怎麼辦，每天都要忍受那種眼光，沃雷卡辦的到，我不能。

以前的我雖然不喜歡濫交朋友，但我卻希望人人對我都有好印象，這裡很明顯地並不是這樣，沃雷卡的名聲可是臭的很。

真希望能到一個沒有龍認識我的環境下，重新開始。不！我一定要讓他們改觀，讓他們知道，沃雷卡已經不是從前那個沃雷卡了。

辦完手續後，我和爪勒離開了教務部門，爪勒一直引著我向前，不知道要去哪。

「爪勒，我的班級在哪你知道嗎？」

「班級？」

爪勒停下腳步，疑惑地望著我。

「小主龍你不記得學校的選課制度了嗎？」

「嗄？選課制度？是採學分制嗎？」

爪勒笑了笑：

「小主龍，您一直說些敝龍聽不懂的話呢！」

也就是說，這邊的教育制度和我所想的，完全不一樣嘍！

「抱歉，我真的都忘了，你可以告訴我嗎？」

「可以呀，不過敝龍記的不是很清楚，只能講個大概。」

「沒關係，你把知道的都說出來吧！」

「是的。」

爪勒輕咳一下。

「高級部的課程共有七個科目，每個科目各有十二冊教材，校方會排定時間表，將每個科目分成二至四個進度分開上課，小主龍只要按照想上的進度去簽單聽課，在二十年內修完就可以了。」

雖然不是很懂，但我覺得這是個放縱到不行的制度。

「你的意思是，進度可以自己選？」

「是的，只要在二十年內修完就可以畢業，不過現在小主龍只剩下十一年了吶！」

十一年夠了好不好！聽你說的好像十一年一轉眼就過去似的，不過也許對這龍們來說，真的是如此吧！和人類比較起來，龍真的太長壽了。

「那二十年沒修完會怎樣？」

「初級部和中級部還可以聽過講習後直接畢業，高級部就不行，二十年一到，就沒機會了。」

聽起來好像很嚴格，但實際上並不是如此，二十年真的太久了啦！

「那如果沒課的時後怎麼辦？」

「沒課的時後，可以去進行團體活動，或是社團活動，要自習或請假也行。」

這也太隨便了吧！

「那考試制度是怎樣？」

「每三個月會辦一次考試，只要通過七科的考試，就可以畢業了吶。」

「什麼？只有畢業考，沒有期中考、期未考之類的？」

「小主龍，敝龍不明白您的意思，不過確實只有一種考試，只要在二十年內通過這個考試就可以畢業。」

什麼跟什麼啊！這些學生們會不會過的太悠閒了。

「那課程還沒讀完也要考試嗎？」

「不用，考試是不強迫的，只要在考前三天事先報名就可以參加。」

我終於瞭解，為什麼這學校一讀就要讀二十年了，這根本是壽命太長的生物才能搞的制度，課程少，還能自己選上課時間就算了，連考試都採自願參加，與其說這裡是學校，不如說是公立遊樂場，我看搞不好考試也只是考個型式而已吧！

「那如果畢業考通過了，還要等滿二十年才能升學嗎？」

「不用的，高級部之後還有分學術院、學術廳、學術部，這些都沒有年齡限制。」

「也就是說，我如果有本事馬上讀完，一年內升到學術部也是有可能的嘍？」

「是的，不過那很困難吶，這幾千年來，能在100歲前修到學術部的龍屈爪可數啊！」

當然我也只是基於好奇問問，我對讀書並沒有熱衷到那般地步。

「你可以舉個例子嗎？」

「敝龍只記得一位叫亞伯．愛因斯坦，很有名的物理學家，他在五十多年前，只花不到二年的時間，就從高級部讀到學術部畢業，是不折不扣的天才。」

等等，我怎麼覺得這個名字很耳熟。

「你說他叫什麼名字？」

「亞伯．愛因斯坦。」

這不正是在人類世界中，提出『相對論』、『統一場論』等影響後世物理學界極深的那位名人嗎？不！搞不好只是名字相同。

「爪勒，那你知道愛因斯坦先生有什麼重要的貢獻嗎？」

「這個嘛……」

爪勒舉起爪子，在頭皮上騷了騷。

「他發表過很多論文，最有名的好像是『相對論』吧！」

天底下怎麼會有這麼巧合的事，這其中一定有問題！

「他是一頭龍嗎？」

「小主龍，您今天怎麼總是說些奇怪的話呢？他當然是一頭龍啊！」

我總覺得他和人類世界的愛因斯坦一定有什麼關聯，說不定就和我一樣，原本是個人類，後來變成一頭龍，然而他的『使命』就是將更先進的知識帶來這世界，那我的『使命』又會是什麼？

「他還活著嗎？幾歲了？住哪裡？」

「應該還活著吧！敝龍沒聽過他去世的消息，而且他才100歲出頭，現在好像在首都達瑞崗的學術部當講師，是最年輕的講師吶。」

如果能見到他，說不定我為什麼會變成一頭龍的謎題就會解開，也可以瞭解所謂的『使命』是什麼了。

「我想去見他，你可以帶我去嗎？」

我斬釘截鐵的說，但爪勒卻露出一臉為難。

「小主龍，您要見他做什麼？這敝龍不能做決定吶！再說您還要上學。」

哎！和你說了也是白說，看來我要想辦法和父親溝通了。

「好吧！當我沒說，你現在要帶我去哪？」

「先去資訊部門拿課程表，然後回小主龍在曼達里亞鎮的居處，拿上課所需要教材。」

「嗯！那走吧！」

我在心中做下決定，一有機會，一定要去見見這個世界的亞伯．愛因斯坦。不過路途遙遠，而且父親一定不會馬上允許，我也不知道拿什麼理由跑去位於西伊琳大陸的首都，只能等待時機了，首先把將要面對的校園生活處理好吧！

----------


## 小幽

火龍大(不知可否如此稱呼)，你更新的速度真快，才幾天而已，又出3章了

愛因斯坦啊，不知道有沒有牛頓呢，和人類世界一樣還真方便，白痴都可以當天才了吧

----------


## 小火龍

> 火龍大(不知可否如此稱呼)，你更新的速度真快，才幾天而已，又出3章了


愛怎麼叫就怎麼叫吧！火龍不會在意那種事的^^叫小笨龍也可以
火龍的目標是一天一節，一節2000~3000字左右，預計三個月把這篇作品寫完，當作是自我挑戰^^




> 愛因斯坦啊，不知道有沒有牛頓呢，和人類世界一樣還真方便，白痴都可以當天才了吧


呼呼！當一個天才可以活五、六百歲時，那世界上就不需要太多的天才也能進步了。
至於為什麼會出現愛因斯坦，看下去就知道嘍^^

但說真的，若完全沒有人強迫你讀書，真的會有人自動自發的把課本拿起來唸嗎？是我的話一定是每天玩到爽。   :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## uoiea

我也覺得你出的好快啊,我的都是一天幾句話的慢慢爬,根本沒辦法像這樣一天出一個段落

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之二 課程



我和爪勒來到資訊部門，一進門就聽到列印機發出的答答聲響，而裡面只有一位教師正在操作著電腦。

我很好奇的看了一下這世界的電腦，卻發現那電腦是單色螢幕，有按鍵配置很奇怪的鍵盤，它的按鍵是鐵製的圓型鍵，有黑有白，一顆顆排列像圍棋似的，另外它也有接著一條像是滑鼠的操縱器，但只有一個按鍵，不過我想若有兩個按鍵，也沒有多出來的爪子可以按，因為另兩爪要握著滑鼠。

「兩位有事嗎？」

發現我們兩龍進入，他才將戴著厚重眼鏡的頭轉向我們。我正要回答，卻見爪勒搶先我一步開口，還彎著身行了個禮，頭壓的很低，幾乎快碰到地面。

「老師您好，在下是來拿課程表的。」

爪勒啊，你不是他的僕龍，不需要行這麼大的禮啦！雖然尊師重道是好事，但你也太誇張了吧！

「聽你的聲音應該有200歲以上，我不記得什麼時後有超過80歲還可以讀高級部的規定。」

那老師可能是近視太重，沒看清楚身為學生的其實是我而不是爪勒。

「不是這樣的老師，在貴校就讀的是後面這位，在下只是他的僕龍管家。」

「我們曼達里亞學院什麼時後這麼有名了，這麼多貴族要來就讀啊！」

他瞇著眼睛盯著我上下打量著，可能還沒認出我是沃雷卡，雖然他說話的口氣讓我有點不滿，但和其他教師比較起來，我寧願聽到這種口氣，也不想忍受他們排斥的眼神。

「老師您好，我是今天剛復學的沃雷卡．諾頓。」

第一次在自我介紹時，說出別的名字，總覺得好不對勁，不過可能是因為外國月亮比較圓的心態，我覺得這個名字比我人類名字好聽多了。

怎料老師一聽我道出姓氐，立刻驚的倒抽一口涼氣。

「你是……沃雷卡……諾頓！」

幹麻像見到鬼一樣啦！

「是的，我是。」

「怎麼和傳聞中的不一樣……」

不然傳聞中是怎樣啦？我會亂咬龍？會亂吐龍息？呃……好像真的是這樣。

「老師您放心，我和以前不一樣了，這次真的是要來求知識，而不是來混文憑的。」

「真奇怪，你明明很有禮貌啊？為什麼其他老師把你說的像流氓一樣？」

看來第一印象真的是很重要的東西，我想現在這位老師，可能是校園中唯一一個不討厭我的吧！

「那些都是過去事了，希望老師您別放在心上。」

「嗯，你要課程表是嗎？等老師一下，我馬上印給你。」

接著他找出存在電腦中的某個檔案夾，叫出檔名為課程表的檔案，並且列印出十幾張表格遞給我。

「謝謝老師，不知老師教的是哪個課程，希望能讓您教到呢。」

老師聽我這麼說，有點不好意思的推了一下眼鏡鏡框。

「我不是授課部門的，並沒有教書哦。」

「是嗎？真是太可惜了，那我們先告遲了。」

「嗯，慢點走。」

我回頭望著爪勒，示意要離開，才發現他張大了龍嘴呆望著我。

「小主龍，您變好多，敝龍沒辦法想像您會說出那樣的話。」

說出這種話很傷龍耶，先生。

「這是做龍的基本道理啊！別說了，我們走吧！」

看來有禮行遍天下這個道理，在這個世界也通用。



我和爪勒飛回曼達里亞鎮上的居處，雖然離學校並沒有很遠，但還是用飛的比較快，我們雙腳一著地，便見傑夫又躲得遠遠的朝我吠個不停。我突然想到一個多月沒回來，傑夫誰來照顧的問題。

「那隻狗是我養的嗎？」

「這個敝龍不清楚，不過應該是有龍在照顧，牠脖子上有項圈吶，而且野生犬若跑進鎮內，很快就會被龍吃掉，因此也不太可能出現在這。」

這些龍不擇食到連狗都不放過啊，那這段時間是誰在餵傑夫吃東西呢？該不會這是鄰居養的吧！

「這樣啊！」

我緩緩地走向傑夫，只見牠馬上豎起尾巴，擺出警戒的姿勢，還露出尖牙。

你在挑釁我嗎？想和我對咬看看嗎？我牙齒可比你更長更利唷。

想是這麼想，但我可沒無聊到去咬死一隻狗，而且還是可愛的拉布拉多……呃，不對，是伊格羅斯犬。

離牠有二步之遙時，我蹲下身，慢慢伸出戴著手套的爪子，嘴裡還發出「嘖嘖」的聲響，小狗聽到這種聲音通常都會稍微放下戒心，其實我是想吹口哨的，但我現在這張龍嘴一定吹不出什麼聲音。

傑夫先是抬起前爪，猶豫了一下才往我走來，他在我的爪子上嗅了嗅後，我才開始騷弄她的下巴，只見牠瞇著眼露出享受的表情，原本直挺挺的尾巴開始左右擺動，害我也想和牠一起搖。

搞定，以後牠不會再對我亂吠了。

「好吧，我們進去吧！」



留下爪勒在客廳，我獨自來到二樓的房間，照理來說房子一個月沒住，應該會生灰塵才是，但我卻發現房裡一塵不染，上個月離開後被我隨意扔在桌上的幾本教科書，現在卻整齊地擺在書架上。

可能是母親有交待僕龍來打掃吧。

也沒再多去理會這件事，我將課程表拿出來看，翻到利歐之月那一張。

屬於理科的部份只有『數學』及『物理化學』，而後者被併為同一科目，這兩科我應該不用去聽課了，複習一下搞不好就能應考。

文科部份有『龍語文學』、『生物學』、『世界探討』，龍語我已經會說了，可能大致上看看就好，而生物學部份，可能會有不少與人類世界同種異名的生物需要去記，最頭痛的應該就是『世界探討』了。

那本『伊琳大陸探討I』我有看了幾頁，它只是『世界探討』科目的其中一冊，是同時包括歷史及地理的科目，裡面全是我從來沒聽過的名詞，看來這一科要花點心思去讀了。

那這樣只有五科啊！另外兩科是什麼？

我在課程表上亂翻了幾頁，除了上述五科以外的科目，只有母龍才需要修的『家政課』，直到在最後一頁上看到了考試時間表，才發現這兩個隱藏科目──『基本技能』及『社團活動』。

『社團活動』一定是社團成果驗收之類的，那『基本技能』是什麼東東啊！

往下看去，才發現『基本技能』又細分成『體能』、『飛行』、『防身術』、『狩獵』四個項目。

前面三個我可以理解，但『狩獵』有必要列入考試項目嗎……

現在都什麼時代了，要吃肉拿錢買不就得了，幹麻還要狩獵？就算那是龍的本能，但也沒必要列入國民基本教育裡頭吧！真的有需要靠狩獵過活的龍，再去學不就得了。

算了，我抱怨再多也沒辦法改變什麼，只希望考試方式不會太叼鑽，不過沒有排定課程叫我怎麼練習啊！千萬別跟我說那是基本技能，所以不需要教。

所以說，我現在只有『世界探討』這科需要從頭開始學，『龍語文學』及『生物學』就隨便亂入一節課，旁聽看看有沒有重頭開始的必要吧！

那『世界探討』從第一冊開始教的課程是什麼時後開始咧？我找找……找到了，利歐之月21日，第一、二節課，上課地點第三棟第七教室，就是後天而已了嘛！

最重要的課程決定後，我隨便選了今日上午第三、四節的龍語文學以及下午一、二節的生物學，從書架上拿了對應進度的課本便離開房間，再度動身前往學校。



告別爪勒後，因為現在時間才上午第二節課，沒課可上的我只好先在校園內亂逛，順便認一下每一棟校舍的位置，可能是因為我只是從建築一旁經過，所以並沒有遇到其他的學生或老師，直到我逛完校舍，來到一處像是像是運動場的場地後，才看見一群龍學生們在場地上打鬧嘻戲，他們有的在進行球類競技，有的在空中追逐，有些圍在樹下看著全是圖片的書籍，應該是漫畫書吧！甚至有些在打盹，令我更深刻的感覺這邊其實和遊樂場沒兩樣。

這時有兩頭龍學生路過我身旁，他們倆看了我一眼，插肩而過後，開始交頭接耳。

「那龍好像是沃雷卡．諾頓耶。」

「不會吧！他不是休學了嗎？幹麻還來。」

「我哪知道，哎，平靜的日子要結束了嗎？真希望他別再來了。」

「小聲一點，等一下被他聽到。」

我是全聽到了沒錯，不過你們兩個真幸運，若我是以前的沃雷卡，可能就將你們痛扁一頓了。

我不想和他們計較，那對我沒好處，只會惹來不必要的麻煩，不過我還是想到處走走，看能不能找到哈薩德，因為這學校的學生好像不多，又或許是因為沒課所以甘脆請假吧！

走著走著，突然有龍在我身後叫住了我。

「沃，是你嗎？」

沃？那是在叫我嗎？好像曾經聽過有龍這麼稱呼沃雷卡，我回頭一看，他長著一身墨綠色鱗片，看起來有點弱不禁風，頭上戴著頂射手帽，只覺得他好像很眼熟。

「請問你是？」

「我認錯龍了嗎？不可能啊，你長的和他那麼像，連聲音也一樣，你是沃雷卡．諾頓嗎？」

看來這龍應該是和沃雷卡滿熟的，我也記得我有見過他，但就是想不起他叫什麼名字。

「我是沃雷卡沒錯，你認識我嗎？」

「你在說什麼傻話啊沃，我是賽西魯啊！賽西魯．迪文。」

我想起來了，當初沃雷卡被威姿曼家族的嘍囉追殺時，所討的兩位求兵其中一龍就是他，不過我見到他後馬上就昇天前往雲世界，所以沒什麼印象。

也就是說，賽西魯是平常和沃雷卡混在一起的好朋友嘍！感謝巴哈姆特大王，總於遇到認識的龍了。

我和賽西魯來到一旁的樹下就地而坐。

「賽西魯，我知道你是認識我的，但我失去記憶，現在除了家人，其他龍都想不起來。」

哎，我又得撒這個謊了。

「疑？怎麼這樣，你連說話的語氣都變了，有去看醫生嗎？」

他按住我的肩頭，慌張的問道。

我搖搖頭。

「沒用的，想不起來就是想不起來，你還願意接受我這個朋友嗎？我今後可能會有很多麻煩哦。」

其實我知道，和沃雷卡混在一起的朋友也不是什麼善類，但現在能接受我的，可能就只有這幾頭龍了吧。

「這麼見外做什麼？我們一直都是一起的呀。」

「謝謝，你果然是我的朋友。」

「別這麼說，我還曾經被你救過一命呢，但你可能忘了吧。」

「我是真的忘了，抱歉。」

「沒關係，我沒忘就好，對了，聽哈薩德說，上次你被威姿曼家族的幹部襲擊，好像受了很重的傷，後來發生什麼事了嗎？為什麼嚴重到要休學？」

雖然只聽他講了幾句話，但我覺得其實他龍不錯啊！一點都不像不良少年。

「我不知道，我只記得一個月前的早上，我醒來後，就什麼都不記得了。」

其實是死掉了，但後來又復活，不過這解釋起來好麻煩，所以能閃則閃，儘量別提起這件事，同時也包括我現在不是真正的沃雷卡一事。

「真糟糕啊，那你這一個月都在做什麼？」

「在穿雲山上的老家，對了，我現在會飛了呢！」

「疑？」

他驚訝的縮了一下脖子。

「真的假的，沃你沒騙我吧！」

「真的啊，我苦練了一個月，才終於學會，不過你應該覺得很好笑吧！哪有龍都這把年紀才在學飛行的。」

「不不不，怎麼會覺得好笑，這是喜事啊！這樣沃就可以名正言順的當我們首領了。」

首領？什麼玩意兒啊！

「嗄？你說什麼？」

「首領啊，諾頓家族的首領，你之前不是這樣提議過，但艾克薩斯說等你會飛才考慮加入。」

拜託，饒了我吧！我可不想搞什麼黑幫。

「那個……我現在改變主意了，我們不要搞什麼諾頓家族了好嗎？那有幾條命都不夠死的。」

沃雷卡啊，若真有機會讓我遇見你，我一定要請你吃我一爪，才不管你現在用的是我原本的身體咧。

----------


## 小火龍

今日連載滿一個月嘍！

奇怪，七月不是只有31天嗎？為什麼會有36節？

多出來的5節打哪生出來的？

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之三 伙伴



鏗咚──鏗咚──鏗咚──

一陣意味著下課的銅鈴聲自校舍前側傳出，打斷我和賽西魯的對話。

我想到下一節有課要上，而且我還不知道上課單該怎麼簽，必需要早點進到教室問個明白，不過實在很想多和賽西魯聊聊。

「對了，我下節課要去上龍語文學，你知道上課單要去哪簽嗎？」

「疑？龍語文學的課程你不是上完了嗎？」

真的還假的？沃雷卡有這麼用功嗎？

「可是我怕我忘記課程在教什麼，想去上幾節看看。」

「別擔心啦！沃。」

賽西魯說著，便擅自打開我的背袋，拿出龍語文學的教科書。

「這是第四冊，很無聊的一冊，只有短篇文章欣賞，你不會想浪費時間在這上面的。」

賽西魯隨意翻到其中一篇的開頭處，我大致看了幾行，才發現賽西魯所言不假。那文章在描述作者利用閒暇時間，飛翔到山上渡過一段午後的悠閒時光，內容極為平凡，就像在雜誌上隨處可見的散文一般。

我開始打消重修龍語文學的念頭。

「你對這科好像很瞭解，它考試會很難嗎？」

賽西魯仰頭笑了幾聲，露出他的喉嚨。

「沃，龍語文學是送分科目啊！根本不需要花心思去讀，就算不看書，也很少有龍會不及格的，你只要會說、會看、會寫，就可以去應考了。」

「那考試考些什麼？」

「作文──」

賽西魯斬釘截鐵地道。

「而且題目會在三天前公佈唷，再笨的龍也能過關的。」

如果真的如他所說，那這科考試實在是簡單到不行，但我只希望我不是沒考過的那頭龍，我根本沒試過用龍文寫文章過。

「好吧，那我決定不去上了。」

我將教材收進背袋。

「對了，迪文。」

「叫我賽西魯就好，都這麼熟了。」

叫什麼對我來講都一樣啦，只不過是個名字嘛！為什麼這些龍要搞這種熟稱名，生稱姓的禮節咧？

「那可以叫你小賽嗎？」

賽西魯遲疑了，他望著我不發一語。

「怎麼了，覺得不好也沒關係，只是我覺得這樣叫比較親切。」

怎料他竟然一頭撲到我腿上，龍尾還搖個不停。

「沃，你能這樣叫我真是太好了，你叫哈薩德都叫的這麼親暱，我有點吃醋呢！」

喂喂！等一下好不好，你這是什麼德性，我對公龍可沒興趣啊！還是說你其實是頭母龍……

「小賽，你，你是公的嗎？」

賽西魯將埋在我腿間的頭半轉，一臉清純地望著我，我突然覺得他好娘。

「我當然是公的啊！」

說著，他脫下防禦手套，露出尖銳的龍爪。

「你看，這是公龍的證據。」

僅僅只是在我面前亮一下，他又將防禦手套穿戴回去。

「證據？你是指爪子？」

「對呀！母龍是不會有利爪的。」

我是早有這種懷疑，但沒想到真的會是這樣。

「那可麻煩你起來了嗎？這樣讓別的龍看見會誤會的……」

我想把他的頭挪移開我腿間，可是他的手將我的腰抱的好緊，我發現附近的樹下有龍正在偷瞄我們兩個。

「有什麼關係嘛！你以前讓我抱都不會說什麼，現在怎麼這麼見外。」

「別這樣，以前是以前，我現在有未婚妻了……」

「你是指凱特莉娜．哈克瑪？你不是很討厭她嗎？」

他連凱特莉娜的事都知道，他倒底還知道些什麼？總覺得他對沃雷卡好像很瞭解，該不會沃雷卡有這種惡趣味吧……

「那是以前的事了，我現在性向很正常，你可以起來了嗎？」

「真是的，又不是什麼大不了的事。」

我可不這麼認為啊！先生。

賽西魯終於放開我，我馬上向一旁挪了幾格，和他保持一些距離，但他顯得有些不高興，他鼓著嘴，鼻孔不停地噴氣。

「小賽，我是認真的，希望以後你別再大庭廣眾之下做這種事了。」

「哦──」

我似乎見看星輝從他眼中一閃而逝，啊！我有不好的預感。

「所以私底下做就沒關係嘍！沃，你真討厭，害羞就明講嘛！」

害羞你個頭啦！私底下也不行！

「不行！沒龍看見也不能這樣。」

「不然什麼時後才可以呢？」

我的巴哈姆特大王啊！這傢伙怎麼這麼難溝通。



後來，和賽西魯扯了一大堆，堅決表態我不是同性戀之後，他才終於明白我對他真的沒有任何的情愫存在，原本以為他會生氣或失望，甚至從此不再往來，但沒想到他馬上便恢復笑容，而且還這麼說──

「沒關係，就算你對我沒意思，只要能讓我跟在你身邊就好，不過你要像剛剛那樣叫我小賽哦！」

我真搞不懂他在想什麼啊……

「好好，我會這樣叫你的，小賽。」

這樣你爽了吧！

「沃，我就知道你最好了。」

他笑瞇了眼，頭馬上又往我肩上靠過來，我馬上站起來斥責：

「停！才剛說你又忘了嗎？」

只見他露出無辜的表情，頓時讓我覺得自己有點過份，說真的，如果他是頭母龍，我也許會考慮和他交往，因為他長的實在是……美麗動龍，雖然很不想用這個形容詞，但他那纖細的身材，純真的眼神，以及優美的肢體語言，加上嬌滴滴的聲音，似乎比母龍更有魅力，尤其是他叫我「沃」的時候，那個音調好像要把我靈魂抽離似的。不行不行，我不能再想了，我好像快動情了。

「好啦對不起，沃，你別生氣。」

「我沒生氣，你別再犯就好，對了，哈薩德和艾克薩斯他們兩龍現在有在學校嗎？」

他視線上飄，用一隻爪子點著他的前顎。

「哈薩德好像去上數學課了，艾克薩斯應該一直在老地方吧！」

「老地方？」

「啊！沃你應該忘了吧！要一起去嗎？那是我們集合的地方，平常沒課時都會在那邊，哈薩德現在應該也下課要過去了吧！」

好像不錯，有個專屬的地方待著，總比當無頭蒼蠅亂竄好。

「嗯，那麻煩你帶我去吧！」

「好──！」

賽西魯喝了一聲，從地上爬起。

「那出發吧！前往諾頓家族的大本營。」

老地方就老地方，還大本營咧。

「拜託，求求你別再提什麼諾頓家族了。」



我和賽西魯來到校園的邊境地帶，這裡在運動場往更深處走去，穿過一間置放器材的屋子，便能看見屋邊有一塊小空地，旁邊的圍牆不是一般的圍牆，而是蓋在學校旁邊的一座巨蛋建築物，不過現在屋頂是敞開的，可以看見圍牆內那兩座由三根鐵柱搭成的高架鐵環，我記得沒錯的話，那裡就是上回沃雷卡及哈薩德逃離威茲曼家族嘍囉追捕的最後去處。

遠遠的，我就看見一頭龍正縮著身體在牆角打盹，還用一片翅膀罩住半身，從他身上長的像是被火烤過一般的褐色鱗片看來，應該是哈薩德。另外有一頭黑色鱗片的龍，正坐在巨蛋建築高聳的圍牆上，像是在眺望風景，他左眼戴著一只黑色眼罩，綁在後頭的緞布隨風飄逸，還真酷哩，他應該就艾克薩斯吧！

「艾克薩斯，哈薩德，看看我帶了誰來了！」

賽西魯放聲大喊，便見正在睡覺的那頭龍將頭探出翅膀，接著像被雷劈到一樣，突然整頭龍從地上跳起。

「老大！」

我們還沒走近，哈薩德便拍著翅膀，半飛半跑的奔來，而那頭黑色的龍這時也揚起翅膀，往圍牆上緩緩降落，他那姿態令我和惡魔起了直接的聯想。

「老大！真的是你，我想死你了耶！」

「好久不見吶，小哈。」

「哈薩德，你過來。」

賽西魯打斷我們的寒喧，把哈薩德硬拉到艾克薩斯身旁，賽西魯與他們輕聲交談，我覺得應該是在解釋我喪失記憶一事讓他們知道，所以我沒有馬上走過去。這樣也好，省得我再撒一次謊。

在他們咬耳朵的同時，哈薩德還不斷往我這邊偷看，他的塊頭是我們四龍中最小，只有七呎左右，比我們都矮了一個頭，看起來真是不折不扣的小弟角色。

相較於賽西魯誇張的肢體動作，以及總是面無表情的艾克薩斯，哈薩德一臉稚氣的樣子看起來呆呆地好可愛，光從外表根本看不出他是高級部的學生，如果說這個世界也有『正太』這個名詞的話，那哈薩德當之無愧！

片刻後，他們交談中止，便朝我走來。

呃……好像怪怪的，為什麼賽西魯和哈薩德臉上流露出不懷好意的表情，你們到底想打我什麼主意啊？

突然，哈薩德一溜煙地跑到我身後，我回頭想看他倒底要搞什麼鬼，卻發現我的手腕被賽西魯握住，同時，哈薩德一把抱住我的大腿。

「你們想幹麻？哎呀！」

我還沒搞清楚他們的用意時，卻發現我四肢被他們抓離地，瞬間呈面朝下的姿勢。

你們到底想對我怎樣？該不會想將我拖去阿魯巴吧！（一種強制將男性下體撞擊樹木或其它直立柱的酷刑）

我正要破口大罵，卻發現一陣強風吹來，接著，地面離我愈來愈遠。

塞西魯和哈薩德揚起翅膀起飛，我被他們兩個硬生生地拖到空中，不出幾秒鐘，便已經離地大約有一千呎，可以清楚看見曼達里亞鎮上房舍屋頂排列而成的不規則圖案，以及相異於城鎮裡的悶熱且雜亂之氣流。

「老大，你還清醒著嗎？」

搞什麼！難道你希望我暈過去嗎？

「你們兩個找死啊！沒事拖我上來幹麻。」

「耶？老大你真的不怕高了耶！」

「搞什麼？快放開我！」

我不斷地揮動著尾巴想攻擊哈薩德，怎料卻被他一口咬住。

「嗄──！很痛耶！快放開！」

「老嗄，隔貴了。」

因嘴裡咬著東西使他說話含糊，接著便聽得賽西魯開口道：

「接下來是第二階段，艾克薩斯，準備好了嗎？」

搞什麼飛機啊！還有第二階段。

我感覺賽西魯是對著一旁在說話，我轉頭望去，才發現艾克薩斯也跟著飛在我們附近。

他沒有說話，也沒有任何表情，只是以毫厘之差微微點頭，緊接著，施加在我四肢及尾巴上的束縛突然鬆開，我馬上像自由落體一般掉了下去，那衝擊來的太突然，我心臟像是緊縮了一下，小便還差點失禁。

我急忙展開翅膀，先是滑翔一小段減輕衝力，才開始拍翼維持在同樣高度，這時我才發現他們三龍都緊跟在我身邊。

離我最近的哈薩德首先開口：

「老大，你真的會飛了耶！」

渾帳東西，原來你們只是要證實我是不是真的會飛，差點沒把我嚇死，看我怎麼教訓你們。

「可惡，你們竟敢這樣玩我！」

也許是哈薩德離我比較近，又或許他看起來比較好欺負，因此我第一個拿他開刀，立刻朝他飛去。

「小哈！你剛剛竟敢咬我尾巴，看我咬死你！」

「啊啊……老大，你饒了我耶，這是迪文大哥的主意耶。」

哈薩德邊說邊逃，不知是我並不想盡全力，還是他真的飛的比我快，我們在空中追逐了好一會兒，卻一直抓不到哈薩德。

「算了，不跟你們計較了，回去吧！」

我裝出很生氣的樣子，不過心裡其實滿開心的。

有朋友真好，而且是一群龍朋友。

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之四 狩獵



回到『老地方』後，賽西魯馬上一臉慚愧地來向我賠罪。

「沃，對不起啦，我只是想看看你是不是真的會飛了，不知道你會這麼生氣。」

你是第一天認識沃雷卡嗎？你明明知道沃雷卡脾氣不好，還敢做這種事，若我真是患有懼高症的沃雷卡，就這樣嚇暈了看你們怎麼收拾善後。

想是這麼想，但我並沒有真的動怒，而且還滿開心的。

「沒事啦！我沒生氣，只是被你們嚇到了。」

「你真的沒生氣？」

賽西魯湊到我面前。

「嗯，沒生氣。」

「你沒騙我？」

「沒有啦！要我說幾次？」

「好兇哦！沃。」

不然你希望我怎樣，咬你一口你才甘願嗎？

「老大，我也對不起你耶！我不該咬你尾巴咬這麼用力。」

我轉頭過去看著一旁說話的哈薩德，不知道為什麼，看到他憨憨的樣子就想要咬一口。

「我是原諒小賽了，但我可沒原諒你，你一定要讓我咬一口！」

說著我便撲向哈薩德，他可能沒反應過來，被我撲倒在地，我一把抓起他的尾巴，張開嘴作勢要咬下去，當然只是做個樣子而已，卻見哈薩德在地上猛拍翅膀掙扎著，還不斷哀號。

「救命啊！尼洛大哥，你幫我向老大求情好不好耶？」

他抓著艾克薩斯的腿，一臉快哭出來的樣子，但艾克薩斯卻像裝作沒看見一樣，死盯著一旁的牆壁。

看到哈薩德這樣子，也不忍心再整他了，我丟下他的尾巴。

「好啦！不逗你了，看你怕成這個樣子，而且龍肉難吃死了，我吃一次就不想再吃第二次了。」

「耶？老大你吃過龍肉？」

「是吃過啊！我老爸硬叫我吃的。」

「真好耶！我也想吃吃看耶，我爺爺去世時我還在龍蛋裡，所以沒有吃到，聽說龍肉很補耶，是真的嗎？」

看來將親龍的屍體吃掉真的是這個世界的習俗啊……

「那你不會咬一口你自己的尾巴吃看看？」

我沒好氣的回了一句，便見哈薩德驚的抱住自己的尾巴直發抖。

「不要，我才不想吃自己的肉耶！」

「沃，你剛剛說你吃龍肉，你敢吃肉了嗎？」

賽西魯一爪搭在我肩上，我下意識地將他撥開。

「是敢吃了，不是說過我失去記憶了嗎？我自己都不知道為什麼我以前不敢吃肉哩！」

「這樣啊，那你還吃過什麼肉？」

賽西魯的爪子又偷偷摸摸的伸過來，我趕緊退一步避開。

「多的咧，雞豬牛羊……總之這附近牧場有養的我都吃過了啦！」

「真的嗎？」

「真的。」

「確定？」

「確定……」

「你沒騙我？」

「你很煩耶！同樣的問題要問幾次啦？」

「幹麻這麼兇啦！」

我突然覺得我說話方式和沃雷卡愈來愈像了，原來就是賽西魯這傢伙訓練出來的啊……

「那太好了，即然沃會飛又敢吃肉，那我們中午去打獵吧！」

「好耶！我舉雙爪讚成耶。」

又在搞什麼飛機了，等等，他說要去打獵？

「去打獵？要去哪打獵？」

「沃，你還真的是什麼都忘了，沒關係，中午去了你就知道。」

結果他們一直不肯告訴我關於打獵的詳細內容，所以我也沒再去過問，之後我們四個在『老地方』有說有笑的，也在談吐間，也對他們以及以前的沃雷卡更加瞭解，除了那整整兩個小時都獨自一龍靠在牆角看著我們，半句話都沒說過的艾克薩斯．尼洛例外，我嚴重懷疑他是不是啞巴，但又不好意思問起。



很快就到了中午，賽西魯領著我們往校舍前的操場走去，我的肚子也開始咕嚕作響了。

來到了操場後，發現這邊圍了好多學生，正中央有一名穿紅袍的教師，而且還來了兩位憲兵。

我正想問賽西魯這邊是在幹麻時，卻見那名穿紅袍的教師拿著擴音器開始喊話──

『要去參加狩獵活動的同學們，四龍一組，並且每組準備好4000基爾的參加費，等等一起拿給牧場老闆。』

什麼！打獵還要錢哦！

「喂！小賽，你們有帶錢嗎？」

「有是有，但可能不太夠呢！」

「你帶了多少？」

「500基爾。」

昏倒，你明知道要錢，帶這麼一點錢也敢提議要去打獵。

「小哈呢？」

「只有300耶。」

你更扯！300基爾我看只能買個便當吧！

「那艾克……」

我還沒問完，便見艾克薩斯拿出一枚1000基爾面額的錢幣，放在攤開的爪上。

「好，平均分配的話，我也出1000，加上我的共有2800基爾，還差1200啊！」

在我講話的同時，卻發現賽西魯及哈薩德一起以若有所求的閃亮眼神看著我，這是什麼攻勢，我覺得好刺眼啊……

「沃，不夠的部份就給你出嘛，這樣狩獵好玩的部份就交給你，好吃的腿肉也給你吃，好不好嘛！」

就是擺明知道我家裡有錢，盡量坑就是了。

「好啦好啦！我出就我出。」

如果不是想見識見識狩獵活動到底是怎樣，要我出這麼多錢，甘脆別去算了。

在大家為因尋找組隊而一陣喧嘩之後，老師又拿起擴音器。

『已經找到組別的同學請先來前面排好，再五分鐘要出發了，動作加快。』

我們四龍理所當然的是同一組，我們向前走去，卻發現一旁的同學們看到我們像是見鬼似的，急忙退開到一邊。

呃……我差點忘了，我們這一組是在校內惡名昭暲的四龍幫，這樣好像太招搖了。

在這同時，有些同學的竊竊私語卻傳入我耳中。

「那個沃雷卡．諾頓不是不會飛嗎？他怎麼去？」

「誰知道，搞不好叫他那議長老爸開專車接送也說不定。」

「他不是不吃肉嗎？那幹麻跟去湊熱鬧。」

「誰知道怪胎腦裡都在想什麼？他別去惹事就好了。」

「哎！我不想去了說，看到他就一肚子火。」

似乎不只我聽見這些話，艾克薩斯用他僅存的一隻右眼兇狠的掃視那些交頭接耳的同學後，四週頓時安靜了許多。

之後他看了我一眼，雖然眼神不再那般銳利，但我卻感到一股戰慄也似的惡寒遍佈全身，僅僅交會不到半秒，就讓我覺得心頭直冒汗，仿佛全世界的時間都停止似的，直到他又再次面向前方後，我才發現剛剛忘了呼吸，趕緊大力吸一口空氣。

結果我們變成了第一組。



所有要參加的龍都分好組別後，老師及兩位憲兵便領著我們起飛，而我發現跟著飛翔而去的同學數量，只有剛剛在操場那群學生一半左右的數量。

看來我們好像斷了那間牧場不少財路啊！老闆吶，雖然我也不希望發生這種事，但還是默默地向你陪不是。



約莫十五分鐘的航程，我們來到一座位於曼達里亞草原上的牧場，被關在柵欄內的牛群看到我們到來，都驚慌地往角落擠去，也許在他們眼中，我們只是無情的掠食者，代表著他們即將死亡吧！相較之下，牧場老闆開心的笑顏就顯得格外虛假。

所有學生都安全著地後，大家很有秩序地按照先前的分組排好，這時老師則是拿起廣播器，像是在唸台詞似的為我們解說注意事項──

『在憲兵的見證下，各位同學現在可以將防禦手套脫下，待會牧場老闆會依序將牛隻放出來，請各位同學依照組別，每組派出一龍前往狩獵，補捉到獵物後，請帶至離牧場1000呎以上的空曠處進食，牛在逃命時跑的很快，各位同學要盡全力別讓自己的獵物跑掉，不然你們的錢就白花嘍！那麼，請第一組負責狩獵的同學可以準備開始了。』

老師在說的同時，牧場老闆已經到牛群中拖著一頭牛往柵欄外走出來。

「沃，上吧！我們的午餐靠你了。」

賽西魯推了我一下身子，使我向前走了二步，後頭的同學看們我們這組的代表──也就是我之後，又開始竊竊私語，不過這次他們學乖了，我只知道他們在講話，內容卻完全聽不見。

「真的要我去嗎？我沒做過這種事啊！」

「沃，你出最多錢，最好玩的當然交給你啦！」

「對啊！老大，加油耶！」

「可是……」

我實在沒什麼把握，先不說我有沒有辦法成功補捉到牛隻，就算真的抓到了，我有辦法狠下心來斷送牠的性命嗎？

「艾克薩斯，你也出蠻多錢的，這次先給你去好不好？」

我半求救似的向艾克薩斯問道，卻見他只是緩緩地搖頭，拒絕了我。

『第一組的同學，請快點派出代表，無法決定就四個一起上，別耽誤大家太多時間唷！』

怎麼這樣，等等若是狩獵失敗，不就要在大家面前丟臉了嗎？

我不安的回頭望一下排在後頭的同學們，發現他們臉上堆滿著飢餓與不耐煩的神情。

算了，只好硬著頭皮上了，就算抓不到，也把牛隻追遠點，不至於讓大家看到我的狼狽樣。

「好，可以開始了！」

我大喊，便見牧場老闆抓著牛隻的兩爪一鬆，那頭牛開始沒命的往草原的另一端奔去。

很好，他逃跑的方向正好和我們反向，和我預期的一樣。

我將防禦手套脫下，塞入背袋中。

「小哈，幫我保管一下背袋，裡面有錢，別搞丟了。」

「好，老大你快去耶，我們隨後就到。」

接著我將雙翼完全伸展，用力一拍，只聽見咻的一聲風聲，我便飛上天，追逐著我生平的第一隻獵物。

風颼颼地在耳邊呼嘯，草原上微弱氣流滑過我的翅膀，我閤上眼膜，確保飛行中不會有異物跑進我眼中，眼膜是透明的，並不會影響到我的視力。

我看見底下追趕的那頭牛在草原上疾奔著，饒是如此，牠仍然比不上我的飛行速度，我在他的上空一邊盤旋著，一邊降低飛行高度，很快的，我的距離已和牛隻非常接近。

然後呢？接下來該怎麼做？

我開始回想以前在國家地理頻道上看過的老鷹補食獵物影片片段，這個時後應該是要用最快的速度俯衝獵物，讓牠沒機會更改行進方向。

但如果失敗怎麼辦？我會不會一頭撞上地面？哦！那一定很痛，搞不好還會丟了小命。

我開始在心裡模擬最壞的情況，如果真的俯衝失敗，我應該要怎樣收起落勢，再度飛上天，重新調整姿態。

心裡有個底後，我收起翅膀，以流星落地之勢俯衝急下，原本的飛行時速加上重力加速度後，我覺得速度快到讓我有點吃不消，眼看就要撲到牛隻正上方，我卻因此遲疑了一下，這一瞬間讓獵物發現了我的意圖，牠馬上將奔跑路徑轉了三十度角，而我仍然朝原本是牛隻的地面俯衝而去。

該死！

我馬上鼓起雙翼，強風吹在翼膜上扯得令我感到有點疼痛，落勢是稍微止住，但這樣下去仍然會墮落地面，我趕緊忍著痛用力拍了幾下翅膀，才將速度大幅減緩。

接著我的雙腳便接觸到地面，但衝勁仍然無法讓我馬上保持平衡，我馬上意識到若是這麼著地，肯定會摔個灰頭土臉，於是雙腳用力一蹬向上跳起，同時一塊草皮被我的腳爪連根帶土刨離地面，我趕緊再度揮動翅膀，不算平穩地飛上天。

呼！有驚無險。

有了這次經驗後，我馬上體會到快！狠！準！的重要性，而且這次成功克服失敗後，變的也比較有信心了。

我再次盤旋到牛隻上頭，待距離接近後，再度收起雙翼，進行第二次的俯衝。

牛隻離我愈來愈近，剩下二十呎！

十五呎！

十呎！

五呎！只差半個身距了，我稍微張開翅膀，減緩一些速度，確保自己萬一失敗時的退路。

三呎！

一呎！

就是現在！

我張開長滿尖牙的嘴，一口往牛隻的脖子咬去，一瞬間，頓時有股溫熱液體的觸感自嘴中傳出，我很清楚在這種速度下，牛隻若受到這種程度的攻擊，肯定會失去平衡而摔倒，我張開雙翼，藉著咬在牛隻脖子上的力道，做出了燕返飛行之勢，呈180度的弧度向上攀昇，而牛隻也像我預期一般，亂了蹄步，在草原上翻滾。

我立刻飛回牛隻上空，那頭牛受的傷勢肯定會因摔倒而更加嚴重，讓我有足夠的時間做出降落的準備，我平穩地降落在牛隻身旁，張開嘴往他咽喉咬去。

我似呼聽到一聲那頭牛的哀號，等我意識到我正在殺死一條生命時，我的尖牙已緊緊地鉗入牠的咽喉，牠伸直的四肢猛烈地顫抖一下，便再也沒有動靜。

「對不起，請成為我的食物吧……」

我知道牠聽不懂我說的話，但除了說出這句話，我不知道應該怎麼做了。

嘴中的鮮血，沿著我的尖牙，滑過下顎，一滴滴地落在地面，將代表無限生機翠綠的草地染上一層死亡氣息。

----------


## a70701111

第四章 之七
吃同類的肉阿？
這幕的設定，似乎令我很驚訝。
沒想到會是設定，連父母都要自己吃掉……
不過其中似乎有伏筆喔……還是說我感覺太多了XD
因為這篇很明顯阿。

第四章 之八
一個練習要搞成這麼嚴重嗎？
可是，他的父親會這樣，似乎也不是沒有原因。
最後面的那幾句話，好像透露了之前的事情阿……
不過呢……龍的成長速度好像沒有想像中的快喔。

第四章 之九
好拗的個性……
以星座來看，說不定是金牛座的XD
因為在上篇連誠實倒藥物都說出來了。
所以在後面被收走我也沒有驚訝到。
那我先看下篇拉……

第四章 之十
飛行的感覺，當然不是一言兩語可以表達出來的。
我倒覺得這個父親，所使用的用意，似乎不單單是逞罰阿。
或者他更希望自己的兒子更有用阿。
都已經會飛了，那隻候會是怎樣子的情況呢？
(或者會出現更多配備XD)

第五章 之一
這篇的學校設定的很有趣……
跟現代的制度不一樣，而且很有自我的意識。
似乎很多事情都是以自己的想法為最優先的阿。
不過這樣的話，教出來的學生，應該是比現在還要更好吧？

第五章 之二
我倒是有點在意以前的渥雷卡是怎樣的學生……
竟然可以讓一個看似恐怖的老師倒抽一口氣？
而且他的朋友似乎也不是什麼好樣子……
雖然還沒有看到老師對他們的情況，不過還是會這麼想。

第五章 之三
這誤會可重了阿。
不懂這世界的規矩，也不要亂玩阿。
小心到時候不可收拾就慘啦。
不過小小的開玩笑還是可以的(笑) ……

第五章 之四
狩獵要錢的阿？！
每個世界果然都會有這種設定。
只是他們的狩獵有點不公平，因為獵人在空中阿XD
不過這幕的獵殺，似乎會影響到什麼東西……

在看完一大段。
果然在龍的世界裡面，還是會設定出很多法則。
不過在這法則下，火龍到發揮的不錯。
期待下篇瞜。
BY.小迪 2008/8/10

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之五 冤家路窄



我茫然地看著那頭牛的屍體，牠的咽喉被咬破一個大洞，傷口附近的草地上積成一座小血塘，直擊這一幕，令我全身微微顫抖著，但我卻發現顫抖的原因，並不是因為我親手斷送這頭牛的性命感到自責，而是抑制不住的興奮。

狩獵所帶來的快感，以及對血腥的渴望，令我熱血蓬勃，就好像每頭睡在金堆上的龍一般，那是一種自然的生理反應，即使我還保有一些人類的價值觀，也無法克制自己。

成為一頭龍只不過短短一個月，我嘗試探索著心中那二十六年的人類價值觀在何處，卻發現它只存在一個不起眼的小角落，好似暴風雨中的一艘浮舟，載浮載浮地，隨時會被濤天巨浪吞蝕一般。

我深吸一口氣，想緩和一下思緒，撲鼻而來的血腥味卻令我再度沈迷，有這麼一瞬間，我好佩服沃雷卡能夠忍受不食肉的日子，因為我辦不到。

片刻後，賽西魯他們三個陸續降落我在身邊。

「沃，我們都看到了，你真棒，看不出來是第一次打獵。」

「是啊！老大，你俯衝的姿勢帥呆了耶！你有偷練過哦。」

「過獎了，其實我剛剛緊張的要命，還差點墮機咧。」

「不過沃你還真有天份，才失敗一次馬上就抓到竅門。」

我該高興嗎？畢竟還是失敗在先，搞不好當時你們心裡還在偷笑咧。

我看他們興奮的樣子，似乎一點也沒有為那頭牛感到哀悼，哈哈，有哪個掠食者會為即將被吃下肚的食物感到哀傷呢？也許我也該學學他們的精神，日子才會過的輕鬆一點，只要我吃肉的一天，就有生命要為我而死，只是屠夫換個角色而已不是嗎？

「快吃吧！血流光就不可口了。」

說出這句話的同時，我感到心裡某處正在腐敗。

我們四頭龍圍上牛隻的屍體，哈薩德將背在身上的兩只背袋置於一旁草地上，只聽他說一句「讓我來吧！」便見他伸出利爪，熟練地將牛隻撕裂，分成三份。

我和艾克薩斯各分得包含牛後腿的其中一份，賽西魯則和哈薩德分食著牛隻剩下的軀體。

我不得不承認，現宰的牛肉比我在進食室中吃過的肉都還要美味，很快地，我們就將那頭牛吃個精光，只剩下散落一地的牛骨，幾絲還附著在骨頭上的肌肉組織，以及一條沒龍要吃的大腸臟器，除此之外，滿地都是血，連我們的嘴角及胸口也是。

不知何時，已有幾隻長的像禿鷹的鳥類在我們上空盤旋著，我不知道牠們的正確名稱，但我知道牠們的企圖，這裡是狩獵場，一定常常會有像我們腳邊這堆牛屍骸被棄置在草原上，牠們就是以此為食的。

就某方面來說，我還蠻羨慕這些禿鷹的，因為這些屍骸並不是為牠們而死，而且牠們可以不用花錢、不用狩獵就能吃到，但下一秒鐘，我就不這麼認為了。

毫無預警地，艾克薩斯突然一躍離地飛起，往那群禿鷹的正中央直衝而去，速度之快，連禿鷹們都還來不及逃跑，天上頓時一陣呱呱亂響，便見艾克薩斯尖牙對準其中一隻，一口咬下，當場斃命，剩下的禿鷹往四處蒼惶逃命，艾克薩斯才緩緩落地。

他將口中的禿鷹猛甩幾下後，重重摔在地上，羽毛頓時散落一地，接著他大咬一口，毫不留情地將禿鷹的一口吃掉，只剩下一對鳥爪還留在地上。

我當場有點傻眼，他的狩獵技術不知比我高明幾倍，簡直可以用特技表演來形容了。

「你沒吃飽嗎？」

我打開話匣子，只見他以小於一度角的幅度微微搖頭回應。

「老大，那是尼洛大哥的習慣耶，他不喜歡那些食腐鷹打擾他進食。」

就只是這個原因？那也太霸道了吧！

不過我真好奇哈薩德是怎麼知道這件事的，艾克薩斯那傢伙明明從不開口，難不成哈薩德會讀心術？



之後我們來到牧場房舍旁，那裡有一條從不遠處引來河水用的渠道，我發現不只我們四龍幫，幾乎所有的同學身上都濺滿鮮血，我還以為發生戰爭了咧，如果說還有什麼比這畫面更詭異的事，那就是在場這些看到這畫面，還能有說有笑的同學們啦！又或許會這樣大驚小怪的只有我一個吧。

我們利用那水源將身上清洗乾淨後，便再度飛回學校。



下午只有兩節課，而我們回到學校後，下午的第一堂課即將開始，我暫時告別三位伙伴後，獨自來到指定的教室準備上生物學的課程。進了教室，發現裡面只有零星兩、三位學生散坐在教室中，好像彼此都不熟識，有一位脖子上戴著長滿尖刺項圈的同學，趴在靠牆最後頭的桌上熟睡著，遠遠地就聽到他的打呼聲。

上午賽西魯有告訴過我簽上課單的方式，其實也很簡單，就像是買電影票一樣，如果怕臨時客滿，那就在上課的一天前到教務部門找負責的老師事先劃位，不想這麼麻煩的，在上課前，簽課單會被拿到該教室裡，只要位置沒坐滿，就在上頭簽自己的名字便可以上課了。據說，除了考試日的前幾堂數學課或物理化學課之外，僅僅二十四席的坐位從來沒客滿過。

我在講台上發現那張簽課單，用爪子抓起放置一旁的簽字筆，並且抖個不停後，才用撩草到像狗啃過的字跡，將我的名字寫在靠門邊的最後排的空格上。

用爪子握筆還真不是普通的難，硬梆梆的爪上施力點太少了，很難保持筆的平衡，也無法靈活的畫曲線。

要離去前，我無意間在簽課單上，看見那位正呼呼大睡的同學名字──

吉格貝特．威茲曼。

不是這樣的吧！在這裡竟然會遇到威茲曼家族的爪牙……

也許是曾經和沃雷卡經歷過逃亡的那一夜，所以對威茲曼這個名詞特別感冒，而且沃雷卡還是曾經被他們打到重傷致死過，我不知道這件事是否告一段落，又或是以什麼樣的型式來做結尾，但我很肯定威茲曼家族不會這麼放過沃雷卡──也就是現在的我。

我有想逃出去的衝動，但這時老師卻剛好走進來。

沒有任何寒喧，也沒有班長喊起立敬禮，老師連簽課單都沒看一眼，也不理會有同學仍然酣聲大作，就開始上課了。

「今天是進度二的第十九堂課，同學翻到生物學第四冊第102頁。」

斃！要趁老師不注意的時後逃跑嗎？剛好我坐在門邊，想出去很容易，我偷瞄一下吉格貝特，發現他已經睡醒，正半睜著愛睏眼的用爪子挖著鼻孔。

他才剛睡醒，應該不會馬上發現我，但我要小心別讓他發現，先不論我是否能逃過他的追捕，要是和他起衝突，他們家族的什麼守護者、幹部肯定又要來找我麻煩，而且我又不像沃雷卡那麼會打架，搞不好連他們的嘍囉都打不過，不不，不要打是最好，我可不想每天過著牙光爪影的生活啊！

最擔心的事終於發生了，也許是因為這個月以來，平靜的日子過太久，我整天窩在穿雲山上做飛行訓練，早就把這件事忘的一乾二淨，原來以為只要不隨便闖入威茲曼家族的勢力範圍，他們自然不會發現我，怎料他們家族竟然有龍和我同校，而且還很倒霉的和他上同一堂課。

看來我只好低調點，藍色龍鱗的龍不只我一頭，只要不讓他看見臉，應該不會發現我，不過這個角度想讓他不發現也很難啊……

我刻意將頭低下，手肘撐著桌面用爪子拖住側臉，然後我還要很專心地聽講，因為難保老師不會點名起來回答問題，只要一被點名就破功。

就這樣，時間一分一秒地過去，拜吉格貝特．威茲曼所賜，我這輩子第一次這麼專心在聽課，僅管老師一副愛教不教的樣子，幾乎只是把課本照念一遍，但我還是很努力地將那些從來沒看過，或是長的很像人類世界某些生物的名字，努力塞進腦裡。

雖然課程表上是排定兩節課，但實際上所有的課程都是兩節算一堂，中間要不要有休息時間，是靠授課老師決定，也就是說若老師高興，可以提早下課，若不高興，也有可能連上兩小時。

很不巧的，這位老師就是屬於後者，第二節的後半段時間，老師叫我們自己先看書，丟下一句「別翹課啊！」接著就不知道跑去哪。

該死的！早知道你這樣教，我也不來聽課了，要看課本，我不會在家裡看就好？反正我還有十一年的時間，慢慢看都贏過你一天聽你上兩節課。

教室中陷入一片死寂，我只好猛讀著這本像是怪獸圖鑑的課本。

終於，在下課鈴聲響起的同時，老師走回教室。

「好，下課，放學別亂跑，早點回家啊！」

求之不得，我得快點逃。

馬上將課本收拾進背袋中，我從座位上起身正要出門，卻見吉格貝特已往後門走來，只離我沒幾步。

糟糕，我被他看見我的臉了。

我趕緊頭也不回地就往門外衝，卻聽他大喝一聲：

「那頭藍色的，給我站住！」

第一次聽到有這樣做稱呼的啦！

「有，有事嗎？」

我固意將音調拉高，裝出不是我原本的聲音。

「你是沃雷卡．諾頓？」

才看一眼就被認出來了嗎？我堅持兩小時算什麼啊！

我突然想起老爸說我的眼神和以前的沃雷卡一點都不像，我看我再裝窩囊點，說不定能騙過他。

「對，對不起，你，你可能認錯龍了，我，我並不認識什麼沃雷卡……」

「是嗎？」

他懷疑地上下打量著我全身，我低著頭不敢直視他的眼神。

「對，對不起，沒，沒事的話，我，我先走了……」

「好啦！快滾，那隻雞不可能像你這麼娘。」

雖然被這麼數落令我很不高興，但現在不是計較這種事的時候了，能騙過他就算是萬幸。

我正要離開，突然一句熟悉的聲音從我背後響起，立刻將我打入地獄。

「老大！今天放學要去哪玩，我很久沒和你一起出去了耶！」

該死的哈薩德，我真後悔今天上午沒把你咬到掛急診住院。

----------


## a70701111

噗……
火龍阿，你完全忘記加上待續兩個字拉！！
打獵的部分看起來更有趣了，或者說是吃食的部分，比我想像中的還要多動作語形容詞。不過那隻禿鷹還真無辜阿……
……這麼快就被發現了？
對方會怎麼做到現在還是未知數……
應該是火龍故意下的斷文處吧？
那到時候接起來畫面不曉得會變成怎樣。
等待下篇吧(不過應該很快XD)

----------


## 小火龍

to小迪
噗……
火龍阿，你完全忘記加上待續兩個字拉！！
每一篇都要加嗎@@
這是大工程耶……
好吧，我現在加應該都來的及

打獵的部分看起來更有趣了，或者說是吃食的部分，比我想像中的還要多動作語形容詞。不過那隻禿鷹還真無辜阿……
其實禿鷹的橋段只是要突顯艾克薩斯的存在
誰叫我手賤把他設定成不說話XD

……這麼快就被發現了？
對方會怎麼做到現在還是未知數……
應該是火龍故意下的斷文處吧？
那到時候接起來畫面不曉得會變成怎樣。
等待下篇吧(不過應該很快XD)
嗯，馬上就要貼新的了XD

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之六 決鬥（上）



吉格貝特看著我的眼神漸漸從輕蔑轉變至奮怒，然後露出他的牙齒。

「你還說你不是沃雷卡！」

他邊吼著邊拳握住爪子迎面朝我一拳揮來，我驚的向後一縮，躲過這記勾拳，一陣風壓自我臉邊拂過，可見他這一拳力道之猛，若被打個正著，後果不堪設想。

但我很驚訝的是他的拳路竟然被我看的一清二楚，就像以0.5倍數播放的影片一樣，我不記得我有做過動態視力的訓練，這簡直就像一個月前的早晨起床後，發現自己變成一頭龍般的突然與意外。

他一拳揮空後，非但沒有因此失去重心，側身一轉，身後的尾巴立即向我掃來，我雖然將他的動作看的一清二楚，但這招攻擊範圍太廣，我馬上意識到閃躲是不可能的，只好揚起爪子硬接下他的尾擊。

爪與尾接觸，他尾擊的力道遠超過我的想像，我的爪子馬上就像螳臂擋車一般被彈開，粗重厚實的尾巴掃上我胸膛，我連忙用自己的尾巴撐住地面，才總算是支持住。

撐是撐住了，我連忙向後退開，與他保持距離，卻覺得喉頭湧現一股甘甜，在舌根嚐到一股粘滑的觸感後，鮮血自嘴角流出，半秒後，我才覺得胸口一陣悶痛，難過得乾咳幾聲。

「老大耶，你沒事吧？」

哈薩德這才來到我身邊，雖然我沒有要倒下去的跡象，但他還是擔憂地扶住我身子。

「又是你，上次被你們整得那麼慘還不夠嗎？」

哈薩德直豎起尾巴吼著，我第一次看到他如此警戒的模樣。

「當然不夠！那是三幹部下的手，我不親自將這隻雞打的滿地找牙，難消雲界山上那記龍息之仇。」

哦，我想起來了，這位吉格貝特就是在我第一個夢境中，被沃雷卡的龍息打到住院的那位。

「小哈。」

我拍著哈薩德的肩，輕聲說道：

「去叫他們兩個來，和他打起來沒好處，你也最好別和他起衝突。」

「耶？可是……」

「別可是了，快去。」

哈薩德不捨地看了我一眼，便回頭奔去。

「哈哈！」

吉格貝特笑道：

「怎樣？沒本事和我一對一決鬥，去找同伴嗎？真像窩囊廢會做的事。」

剛剛和他對上一招，我是有信心和他對打了，但那樣對我不會有任何好處，就算打贏了，他背後仍有個恐怖的黑幫家族幫他一鼻孔出氣，就像上次沃雷卡將他打到住院，代價是連自己的命都沒了。

我決定先和他溝通看看。

「我們有話能好好談嗎？」

「你有那個資格和我談嗎？廢物。」

左一聲窩囊廢，右一聲廢物的，你留點口德好不好？

「我知道我以前得罪你許多，如果我道歉，你能接受嗎？」

「你以為道歉就沒事了嗎？」

「不然你要我怎麼做，才能放過我？」

聽得我這麼一說，他立刻回以鄙視的眼神。

「怎麼，以前那囂張跋扈的沃雷卡也有這一天啊！」

「如何？」

「要放過你？可以，你給我趴下！」

「什麼？」

「像頭僕龍一樣趴在我面前！」

開什麼玩笑！

「你……」

「怎樣，辦不到嗎？那就沒什麼好談的了。」

不行，要忍耐，要心平氣和的處理這件事。

「這個方法不太好，不能換別的嗎？」

「啍！」

他啐了一口口水在地上。

「可以，和我來場一對一決鬥。」

有必要搞到這麼嚴重嗎？

「真的要打就是了？」

「廢話，不殺了你，我難消心頭之恨。」

「那如果我贏了呢？」

「啍哈哈！你真的以為你有本事能贏我嗎？如果你贏了，咱 們的恩怨就一筆勾消。」

我覺得他一定會耍什麼小手段。

「這是你說的，可別輸了又找守護者來報仇哦。」

「放心，會請憲兵來作證的，以免你又吐龍息，但是若你輸了，我要當眾吃了你。」

我不禁打了個寒顫，這條件一點都不公平。

怎麼辦？真的要和他打嗎？如果贏了，說不定真的能將事情告一段落，不然他一天到晚找我麻煩，就算我不計較，賽西魯他們也不可能坐視不管，尤其是那個艾克薩斯，總覺得他很恐怖，就算我是他們的老大，搞不好他也不會聽我的，這樣搞下去，遲早會把他全家得罪光的，不過他真的會遵守約定嗎？而且要是輸了不就死定了，他說要當眾把我吃了耶！

「要想多久？這可是給你機會哦！不然我就叫守護者把你們全家給抄了。」

什麼！你要找麻煩，找我就好，幹麻連我家龍也一起拖下水。

「你不能那麼做！」

「為什麼不能？你以為你老爸官很大就了不起嗎？我告訴你，我們家族在達瑞崗王城認識比你爸官大的可多了，區區一個議長算什麼？」

果然和我猜的差不多，一定是和白道有勾結。

「這是我和你的恩怨，別把他們扯進來！」

「那就來決鬥吧！」

打就打，誰怕你！

「好！別忘記你開的條件，願賭服輸。」

老爸，對不起，我答應過你不和他龍打架的，但這事關你們的安危，我不得不這麼做了。



我和吉格貝特決鬥一事，很快便在鎮上傳開了，我們約在關卡外進行決鬥，那邊也正好有憲兵可以做證。而我這才瞭解，原來決鬥在這個世界，不但沒有法律可管束，而且還很多龍愛看，因為只要有決鬥，就表示其中一方會被當場吃掉，除非獲勝的那方大發慈悲，但這種例子不常有，因為龍肉大家都想吃，不會白白放過這個大好機會。

老實說，我現在應該要很擔心會不會落敗的，只要輸就一定會死，因為對方都明講要把我給吃了，而且還不知道他會不會耍什麼小手段。但我卻感到異常的平靜，對曾經死過一次的我來講，再死一次好像不是那麼可怕了。

我和三名伙伴來到決鬥的地點，他們起先知道我要和吉格貝特決鬥時，除了驚訝，什麼都沒說，連加油打氣的話也是，直到來到決鬥地點，看見週圍滿的圍觀的龍後，賽西魯才開始感到不安。

「沃，老實說我真的很意外，你以前從不進行決鬥的。」

賽西魯的眼珠子不斷轉動著，似乎不知該將視線落在何方。

「就是因為這樣，才會跟他們糾纏不清，這場決鬥過後，我相信不論輸贏，大家的日子都會好過一點。」

「我不準你輸……」

他激動的吼著，緊握住我的爪子，但這次我卻不想強迫他放開。

「你不可以輸，沒有你的日子，再平靜也枯燥乏味。」

拜託，你可千萬別愛上我啊！我可不想和一頭公龍發生什麼男男關係。

「我會盡力的，但就算贏了，也不保證能讓你過的多采多姿，我和你一樣是公的啊！你為什麼不去找個女孩子交往呢？」

「你以為母龍數量很多嗎？而且她們都不接受我。」

那就是你自己的問題了吧！先生。

「老大……」

哈薩德突然面有難色的走到我面前。

「怎麼了嗎？」

「我，我可以叫你大哥嗎？我怕以後再也沒機會叫了耶。」

白痴，你是在咒我死嗎？

賽西魯好像聽到我的心聲，往哈薩德後腦袋上捶了一拳。

「不行，我不能讓你這麼叫。」

聽我這麼說，哈薩德皺了一下眉頭。

「因為我會凱旋歸來，續繼當你們老大的。」

這時，哈薩德才終於露出笑容。

「老大，你不能輸哦！」

「放心，我一定會贏的。」

我望了一眼站在一旁的艾克薩斯，雖然和他沒什麼交集，但至少他還是伙伴，會個眼神表示一下也好。

只見他向我微微點頭，搞不好只是我眼花了，我覺得他的頭幾乎沒有動過，但從他的表情看來，他其實是在為我加油的。

一轉身，我朝場地正中央走去，不少圍觀群眾的目光開始集中在我身上，我看見吉格貝特正在不遠處，被一群成年龍圍著，那些應該都是威茲曼家族的爪牙，只希望他們不是在討論什麼陰謀。

我突然感到一股莫明的興奮，閉上眼仔細回想一下現在的處境。

我變成了一頭龍，來到一個充滿刺激的世界，我有翅膀可以飛行，而且還有強壯的身體可以在自然界稱霸，雖然還沒有嘗試過，但我還有噴火、吐龍息的能力，這不正是我夢寐以求的不平凡體驗嗎？

這麼想著，我覺得現在並不是參加一場決定生死的決鬥，而是在體驗這個世界的一切，而且只有勝利，才能繼績這場冒險，我承認用玩樂的心態來決鬥並不是明智之舉，但這樣讓我沒有後顧之憂也不錯。



不久後，吉格貝特堆著滿臉假腥腥的笑容走進場。

「這麼看不起我，你打算戴著手套決鬥嗎？」

聽他這麼一說，才發現他已將防禦手套除去，而龍爪上露出很不自然的淡綠色，我一看馬上就知道他的信心是打哪來的，他爪上肯定塗了什麼東西。

我將手套脫下，隨意往旁邊一扔，側過身體，一爪自然下垂，另一爪舉至腰際，擺出跆拳道的備戰姿勢，在這個同時，圍觀的群眾交談聲突然加大，我不知道他們是發現決鬥馬上就要開始，還是對我的姿勢有意見，因為吉格貝特的備戰姿勢明顯和我不同，他壓低身子，雙爪微舉，露出滿嘴尖牙，一副蓄勢待發，想直撲獵物的樣子。

雖然我知道他的姿勢對龍族來說才是正統，但我只能用我有把握的作戰方法來應戰，我打架經驗肯定沒他豐富，不過我小時後曾經練過跆拳道，雖然技術很爛，但那也是我唯一可以拿來當作對戰的姿勢了。

「我問你，我若真的輸了，讓你吃了也無妨，但若我贏了，你確定你們家族不會再來找我們麻煩？」

「啍！」

吉格貝特冷笑了一聲。

「透過決鬥的承諾，就一定要遵守，我們威茲曼家族一向最重視承諾，這點你倒不必擔心。」

「好，那我就放心了。」

「啍！放心？那也要你有本事贏過我再說！」

沒有倒數秒數，也沒有裁判宣佈，當吉格貝特怒號著向我衝來時，決鬥就開始了。



=未完待續=

----------


## 風幻天狼

看完這篇我徹底無言了....
對方在武器（？）上塗毒誒
不過話說回來.....
用龍的身體打跆拳道.....
有點不大對吧....

----------


## 小火龍

> 看完這篇我徹底無言了....
> 對方在武器（？）上塗毒誒
> 不過話說回來.....
> 用龍的身體打跆拳道.....
> 有點不大對吧....


火龍當然知道那不太對，不過那是主角能獲勝的關鑑之一，至於會怎麼發展，看下去便知^^

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之七 決鬥（下）



見對方吼著朝我衝來，殺氣騰騰，我的氣勢也不能輸他，我仰頭放聲長嘯，竟無意見施放出龍威，周圍的地面剎時為之撼動，一旁樹林枝頭上鳥群呀呀飛起，觀眾們也瞬間安靜下來。

很遺撼這記龍威並沒有對吉格貝特起太大作用，他一躍而起，一爪直攻我胸膛。

我側身閃開，他一落地，又接著朝我舞出數爪，刺、砍、削、刨、挖，什麼樣的攻勢都有，看這毫無章法的攻擊，我更確定他爪上一定塗了毒，所以只求讓我受傷，就算被劃過之處不是要害，也能讓他勝券在握。

不過他的攻擊速度在我看來，實在慢的可以，但缺乏實戰經驗的我，只能一直處於背動的閃躲，對戰不到一分鐘，他已揮出百餘爪，卻不見他臉紅氣喘。

「你要閃到何時？帶種點好不好？」

你為什麼不甘脆叫我站著當沙包給你打算了。

「這是我的戰術，要你管？」

「戰術？真是笑話，看你那旁門左道的姿勢，你是來搞笑的嗎？」

「關你屁事！那是我的自由。」

我的姿勢真的很怪嗎？哎！這也不能怪我啊，誰叫我只練過跆拳道，我也想像他一樣擺出殺氣騰騰的動作，但那姿勢只能硬碰碰，我身材小他一呎，體重至少輕他100磅，蠻幹一場跟本是自尋死路。

只見吉格貝特扭了扭手臂，還將爪上的關節壓得咯咯作響。

「熱身完畢，接下來要動真格了，別以為你可以一直閃下去。」

剛剛那樣才算熱身而已啊……希望他只是虛張聲勢。

他再度露出腥牙血爪朝我攻來，速度明顯提昇不少，這回我沒辦法完全迴避，必需出爪才能擋下他的攻勢，但手臂上也因此多了幾道傷口。

糟糕，他的爪子不知塗了什麼東西，雖然一時還沒發作，卻不知待會兒會有什麼樣的影響。

如此防守數回合後，他卻因分神而出爪太快，露出個大空隙，我兩腳一直一曲，踢出一記鞭踢，令他重心不穩向前傾倒。

好機會，就趁勢將你壓制住。

我握住他往前伸的右爪，反手一扭，將他扳倒在地，我正想跳上他身體利用體重來壓制他，卻見他猛然翻身，我被他的翅膀擊中下顎，頓時眼冒金星，踉蹌向後直退數步，圍觀的群眾見了這幕，立刻大呼過癮，叫囂聲不絕於耳。

我晃了晃腦袋，才剛從一片天旋地轉恢復過來，吉格貝特已欺近我懷裡。

涮的一聲，我只覺得胸前一涼，接著就是差點令我窒息的疼痛，我的胸口多了三道爪痕，鮮血像失控的水龍頭般汨出，突然眼前視線一暗，像是突然壞了幾根日光燈管的大廳，亮度瞬間少了數十瓦。

也不給我有喘息的機會，吉格貝特再度揮舞著爪子撲來，我的眼睛趕的上他的速度，身體卻跟不上節奏，終於有一爪於我視線下方的死角刺來，等我發現時，已來不及閃躲。

我急忙一爪拖住他手腕，另一爪向上一淘，將他出爪方向往上打偏，卻見他另一爪已殺至我腹側。

我心中暗叫不妙，趕緊踢出右腿，腳上尖爪在他手臂上劃出一道深可見骨的傷痕，頓時濺出一道血泉，圍觀群眾傳來一陣叫好聲，吉格貝特則是痛的放聲咆哮。

我往自己的胸口看去，我仍然持續在失血，我的胸口以下直到腹部全染滿了鮮血，我敢保證就算連吃十頭牛，也不可能沾滿這麼多血，直到這一刻，我才深刻的意識到危機感。

他爪上塗的不知名藥物現在肯定已滲入我體內，雖然我沒有感到任何毒發的跡象，但這樣失血下去也不是辦法。

但對方現在也是和我一樣受了不輕的傷，他呆在原地沒了動作，我見機會來了，即刻朝他胸口踢出一記側踢，其實我本來要踢他腦門的，但龍腿實在太短，我拉到筋都快斷掉，也只能踢到胸口的高度。

也許是龍的身體並不適合打跆拳道，使我的踢技的速度及威力大打折扣，他頓時身形一矮，避開我這一踢，我急忙向後跳開一步，恢復備戰姿勢後，才發現他正伏在地上，吸吮自己手臂上的鮮血。

他在做什麼？打到一半口渴了嗎？我只知道龍肉很補，從來沒聽過龍血也有什麼奇效。

只見他突然雙見充滿血絲，也沒起身，便像發了狂似的以四爪爬行朝我奔馳而來，頓時塵土彌漫，速度竟然比之前還快。一瞬間，他就欺近我面前三呎之距，一躍撲起，而我過於注意他爪子的動向，卻驚見他突然自口中迎面向我噴出一道血霧。

該死，原來他不是在喝血，而是要利用血來牽制我。

我立刻轉身跳起，自他口中吐出的鮮血撒在我翅膀上，我順勢用後腳跟踢出一記迴旋踢，因為此時背向他，我看不見他出爪的走向，我這一踢有踢中他的把握，卻不保證能閃過他的爪擊。

接著，我聽到一聲肋骨斷裂的卡嚓聲響，我這一踢不偏不倚地踢在他胸側，他悶吭一聲，竟然整頭龍被我踢飛四十餘呎。

沒這麼誇張吧！我怎麼可能將一頭600多磅的龍踢飛這麼遠。

此時圍觀的群眾已接近瘋狂，我甚至聽到我的名字正被高喊著。

我這才發現，原來我現在最大的武器，不是尖牙與利爪，而是我這雙腳。

在身為人類時，我練過跆拳道，所以擁有一些踢技的基礎，後來又練了爵士鼓，曾經因為崇拜『X-JAPAN』的團長兼鼓手『Yoshiki』的大鼓雙踏技巧，而練成了一秒鐘踩11下大鼓的功力，出腳的速度自然不在話下。然而成為龍的這一個月以來，因為過著被340磅重靴銬住的日子，讓我的腳擁有驚龍的爆發力，被全力一擊扎實踢中會有什麼下場，此時的吉格貝特正是最好的示範。

勝負已經很明顯，吉格貝特呈『米』字型躺在地上，一動也不動，八成是暈過去了。

可能是因為失血過多，我覺得非常累，腦袋也昏沈沈的，我蹲下稍做休息，才發現我胸口的失血非但沒有停止，反而幾乎是用噴的。

『吃了他！吃了他！吃了他！……』

觀眾開始這麼喊著，嘈雜聲中的情緒有興奮也有不滿，我想興奮是因為他們認為即將可看到他們想看的殺戮畫面，而不滿則是因為我遲遲不肯動作。

真的要這樣做嗎？沒必要趕盡殺絕吧！

我的體力一直在流失，我撿起決鬥前被我扔在一旁的防禦手套，緊緊壓在胸前，希望這可以讓失血稍微減緩。

這時擔任見證的憲兵在確認過吉格貝特的狀態後，往我的方向走來，很好，我正好有問題想問他。

「他還活著嗎？」

「活著，只是暈過去了。」

「那決鬥可以結束了嗎？很明顯是我贏了。」

憲兵打量著我胸前的傷口，露出個疑惑的表情道：

「你不懂規則嗎？除非有一方戰死或投降，否則決鬥就要持續進行。」

「但他暈了，怎麼讓他投降？」

「殺了他吧！你也很希望吃到龍肉吧！」

說不想吃是假的，但如果是要靠殺戮才能達成這個目地，那我寧可不要。

「一定要殺了他嗎？」

我這麼問著，只見他笑了笑。

「照你現在失血的情況看來，你等等就會失去意識，等他醒過來，就換你被殺嘍！」

他說完，便轉身離去。

也就是說，沒得選擇就是了，我看看倒在地上的吉格貝特，再看看與他同行的威茲曼家族一伙，他們只是不斷地搖頭，並且交談著，相較之下，我的伙伴一度想衝進決鬥場，卻被一旁的成年龍攔住。

我起身，搖搖晃晃地朝吉格貝特走去，但心中還沒決定該如何處置他。

『吃了他！吃了他！吃了他！……』

觀眾仍然叫嘯著，我走到吉格貝特身旁，只見他翻起了白眼，口中吐出一些白色泡沫，但很奇怪的，他手臂上的傷口明明比我大且深，但卻已不再出血，而我仍然血流不止，充當止血用的防禦手套已整隻被染成腥紅色。

啪！我賞了他一巴掌，同時用身體半壓在他身上。

「喂！醒醒。」

沒有回應，看來不可能叫醒他，再強迫他投降了。

然而，就在我正猶豫是否殺他時，突然腹部傳來一陣劇痛，我低頭望去，卻見吉格貝特一爪刺進我腹部，而原本失去意識的臉上，現在竟變成扭曲的笑容。

該死，他在裝暈。

我真的生氣了，舉起腳，往他重要部位猛力一踏，只聽他悽慘地哀號一聲，看來就算他投降，而我也不打算下殺手，他這輩子也別想擁有後代子孫了，我馬上用雙爪掐住他脖子。

「你在爪上塗的是什麼東西？」

我已經決定殺他了，現在我又多了一處傷口，失血馬上就要到極限，就像憲兵說的，等我暈過去，被殺的那一方就會變成我。但在殺了他之前，我想確認這件事。

他已經沒辦法用正常的聲調說話，講出來的話也是支字片語，但他的意思是這樣的──

「那是放血劑，只要有傷口就會血流不止，只要能對我造成足已大量失血的傷口，就算他輸了，我也一樣活不了。」

我聽完，只覺得眼前一片血色，這種敗類若讓他活著，對這個世界而言就是一場災難。

我將尖牙對準他的脖子，大口咬下，接著撕裂，龍肉下肚後，神奇的力量像是陽炎般從我胃中擴散至全身，我接著不知吃了幾口後，便失去了意識。



=未完待續=



─────────────我是分隔線─────────────
打鬥畫面真難寫，這篇整整花了火龍四小時啊……
原本是將主角設定成黑帶三段的高手，但後來又覺得這樣太YY了，而且用龍的身體來打跆拳道，怎麼想怎麼怪，所以只用了姿勢和一兩招踢技，而且還把困難之處寫進去，這樣看起來應該好多了吧？(也許)

----------


## a70701111

第五章 之六
直接打起來拉？
怎麼都是一堆火氣大的傢伙阿……(小心會嘴破(不過龍應該不會))
一個鬥氣，竟然演變成這樣的情況……
這樣打起來的話，不管輸或者贏，比起對方似乎都比較沒差阿。
隆重的開場，打起來就不能馬虎瞜……

第五章 之七
有屬性的武器就是有點討厭……
可是我記得以毒屬性來說，對龍的效果會比較慢喔。
不要在吃同類了拉……
這樣吃來吃去，我真懷疑起龍骨會到哪裡去？
而且如果一天之內有多場的決鬥，不就完蛋了……
一下子就很多的屍體阿。

----------


## 小火龍

to:小迪
第五章 之六
直接打起來拉？
怎麼都是一堆火氣大的傢伙阿……(小心會嘴破(不過龍應該不會))
一個鬥氣，竟然演變成這樣的情況……
這樣打起來的話，不管輸或者贏，比起對方似乎都比較沒差阿。
隆重的開場，打起來就不能馬虎瞜……
因為打架不能殺了對方，決鬥可以


第五章 之七
有屬性的武器就是有點討厭……
可是我記得以毒屬性來說，對龍的效果會比較慢喔。
其實火龍並沒有設定屬性進去，當然要對龍施放的毒，一定是經過改良的呀！
建議用道具效果來看這件事。

不要在吃同類了拉……
這樣吃來吃去，我真懷疑起龍骨會到哪裡去？
而且如果一天之內有多場的決鬥，不就完蛋了……
一下子就很多的屍體阿
嗚，都是尖牙與利爪害的啦！

----------


## 小火龍

《第五章》龍族學校──之八 血腥的歷史



沙、沙。

耳邊傳來聽似規則，長短卻又不盡相同的輕脆聲響。

處在一片黑暗中，感覺似乎有亮度，但卻看不見任何景物，片刻後我才發現那是因為我正閉著眼，背部傳來的柔棉觸感，表示我並不是躺在起居室的金堆上，而是一張舖著棉被的床上，微風拂過我身上，好清涼。

接近逐漸甦醒的意識邊緣，我模糊地想著睡前發生的事。

對了，我和吉格貝特進行一場以生死為賭注的決鬥，最後我獲得勝利，並且將他吃掉，但我也受了重傷，且被他下了藥，血流不止，嗚，那我怎麼沒死，難道那只是一場夢？

我伸出爪子，朝自己胸口探去，感覺有傷口，但已經不疼了，而且還纏繞著繃帶，所以說那並不是夢，而我命大活下來嘍？

除了這件事，我覺得我還有做其它的夢，但內容完全想不起來，只記得是個很愉快的夢。

我睜開雙眼，天花板是白色的，這裡果然不是我的起居室，床邊有一扇窗，陽光透過樹稍，稀疏撒在我身上，現在應該是早晨吧！不知道我這一覺睡了多久。

「早安。」

對漸漸清醒的腦袋來說，這個聲音就像基督信徒所聽到的教會鐘聲那樣，充滿著詳和的氣息。

「你終於醒了，看你好像睡的很熟，有做好夢嗎？」

我轉頭望向聲音的來源，便見發話者是母親，手上的水果刀正將蘋果沙、沙地削下一圈圈的果皮，仔細一看，才發現她並沒有戴著手套，露出的是一雙纖細靈巧的手掌，指尖覆有短小的爪片，但充其量也只能稱作指甲。

「好像有作夢，但忘了內容，不過睡的很安穩。」

她將削完皮的蘋果切成四等份，去掉果核後，置入一旁桌上的盤子內，接著又彎下身從紙袋中取出另一顆。

「你很久沒吃削皮的蘋果了吧，媽媽買了很多呢，這是從薩祺大陸進口的，不僅比本地產的還大顆，而且又香又甜呢。」

我看了那裝著蘋果的盤子，才削了第一顆，似乎她早知道我差不多要醒來，而馬上準備的。

「我睡了多久？」

「四天五夜，現在是利歐之月24日。」

四天五夜！這麼久……難怪我覺得傷口不會痛了，想起我上一次住院，可是整整在床上待了五個星期，傷勢才完全癒合，不對，我現在要關心的應該是那之後發生什麼事了？

「你知道我為什麼會受傷嗎？」

我會這麼問，其實是抱著他們不知道決鬥一事的希望，才這樣問的，也許是腦袋還沒完全清醒，受了這種傷，他們會不知道才奇怪。

不過，我這樣問，卻把母親給嚇傻了。

「小沃，你又失去記憶了嗎……」

她將削了一半皮的蘋果放下，吃驚的看著我。

「呃……我不是那個意思，我是想知道，我失去意識後，發生什麼事了。」

「你流了好多血，媽媽到醫院時看到你幾乎全身染血，嚇死了呢。」

「血有止住嗎？」

「在你吃過你對手的肉後，血就止住大半。」

所以說，我當時因一時氣昏頭而吃了他幾口肉，這個舉動讓我保住一命嘍？龍肉還真神奇啊！

呃……我開始擔心我把吉格貝特吃了後，威茲曼家族會不會來報血仇，我很擔心他們不遵守承諾。

「那個威茲曼家族，後來怎樣了？」

「他們對你施了禁藥，這件事傳開後鬧的滿大的，聽說王城內有些和他們勾結的官員也被抓了呢！」

是這樣的話，好像暫時就可以放心了。

「你們不會怪我吧？我才剛答應父親不再打架滋事，卻馬上去進行決鬥。」

「怎麼會呢！」

她開心的笑著，不像是在安慰我的話。

「你爸爸也很高興呢！能接受光明正大的決鬥，並且勝出，這是件很光榮的事。」

嗄？一樣都是打架，用決鬥的名義進行卻值得讚賞，這是什麼價值觀啊……

「可是你們不是一直不希望我打架滋事嗎？」

「打架和決鬥是不一樣的，決鬥輸方不能對勝者進行私下報復，這是巴哈姆特大王制定的法律，要報仇，只能再提出決鬥，當然你有權利可以不接受。」

「那為什麼他不甘脆連決鬥也一起禁止，這樣大家的生命不是更有保障？」

「那是不可能的……」

她低垂下頭，嘆了一口氣。

「你會這麼問，應該是忘記歷史課本上所教的吧！在創龍曆元年之前，我們龍族的生命，可是比現在更沒有保障，那時真是個不折不扣的弱肉強食型社會啊！」

「可以說給我聽嗎？我很想知道。」

「在那個時後，權力、力量就是一切，你也很清楚我們吃了龍肉後會有什麼影響，為了保護自己及親人，就需要有更龐大的身軀，更巨大的力量，為了達成這個目地，就要吃掉比自己弱小的龍，許多強者各自封王，弱者只能靠強者的庇護才能生存，而領主們為了使自己的勢力更強盛，便利用這個名義，將領土中的龍群進行淘汱。」

「洶汱？」

「他們會強制母龍生下大量的幼龍，再把無法快速茁壯的幼龍吃掉，甚至得罪他們的龍、年邁力衰的老龍也難逃被吃掉的命運。」

「這麼殘酷……」

「更殘酷的還在後頭呢，你想想，活在那樣的時代，想要獲得完全的生命財產安全，需要做什麼事？」

母親說著，又開始削起蘋果。

「讓自己變的更強大，擁有和領主對抗的能力？」

「你很聰明，就是這麼一回事，那要怎麼做，才能讓自己更強大？」

吃掉比自己弱小的龍……

「我瞭解了，就別再說這件事了吧！我覺得好難過。」

一切都是力量惹的禍……

「別想太多，和那個時代比起來，現在已經好很多了，但要叫所有龍停止吃龍肉，是不可能的，所以才會將決鬥合法化，並且禁止決鬥以外的鬥爭。」

其實人類世界也是差不多的，不是嗎？只是表現的方式不同，最終目地，還不是一樣為了權力和名利。

扣、扣。病房的門被敲響。

「請進。」

母親望向房門說道，便見門被緩緩打開，三個熟悉的身影出現在門外。

是我的伙伴。

「老大！你終於醒了……」

馬上奔過來的是哈薩德，他爪上還提著一隻野兔屍體。

「老大，這是剛剛我在山上抓的耶，剛好可以給你當早餐吃。」

可以不要嗎？我突然覺得今天早餐我只想蘋果……

「謝謝你的好意……」

此時母親已削完第二顆蘋果，她將裝著兩顆蘋果切片的盤子端到我床前。

「小沃，你們聊吧！媽媽不打擾你們了，記得要吃蘋果哦。」

「妳要去哪裡？」

「去辦一下出院手續啊，你的傷口都好了，不需要再住院了。」

真的完全好了嗎？龍的恢復力還真是強到誇張啊！

「嗯，那等等見。」

「伯母再見。」

後面那句是哈薩德及賽西魯說的，母親微笑著走出了房門，艾克薩斯禮貌性的和母親點頭示意。

房門被關上後，我突然想到一個奇妙的問題。

「奇怪，為什麼你們都知道我啥時會醒來啊！還是說你們一直都在附近？」

「醫生說的啊！」

賽西魯道：

「而且沃你從昨晚就一直在說夢話呢？」

夢話？嗚，我是覺得有做什麼夢，但完全想不起來。

「那我說了什麼？」

賽西魯歪了一下頭，一副努力回想的樣子。

「一句好像是名字的話被你重覆說了好幾次。」

「那你還記得那個名字怎麼唸嗎？」

「記得，不過那是個好奇怪的名字，好像是念作『制令』，對吧？」

他說著，還回頭訊問哈薩德的意見。

「不對，是『直立』才對耶。」

「制令？直立？那是誰的名字？啊……」

是芷伶……

「怎樣，你想到了嗎？他是誰？」

不是『他』，是『她』！不是我吹毛求疵，而是龍語的這兩個字的發音，是完全不相同的，比英文的『he』跟『she』兩字的差異度又更大，而且『他』這個字在龍語中，還代表著勇氣的意思；『她』則是代表溫柔，差別很大。

「沒事，你們想太多了，那應該不是名字。」

我覺得我離人類世界愈來愈遠了，我竟然連夢到芷伶的夢也能在睡醒一瞬間忘記。

「對了，沃，你決鬥時用的那些技巧，我們從來沒看過呢！你是在哪學的啊？」

沒看過是當然的啊！就像這個世界不會有炒麵麵包這種食物一樣。

「那是我自創的招式，帥嗎？」

「嗯……要我說實話嗎？沃。」

氣死！你會這樣問，答案是什麼不就很明顯了嗎？

「說吧。」

「可是，說出來怕你會生氣呢！」

你這樣不是不打自招了嗎？我身邊怎麼淨是這種笨蛋啊……

「沒關係，你說，我不會生氣。」

「真的？」

「真的。」

「確定？」

「夠了，別再問了！再問下去，我想不生氣也難。」

「哦……那我說了哦。」

有屁快放啦！

「說吧！」

「我覺得比以前的沃還要帥，以前的沃好魯莽，完全不懂得什麼是愛惜身體。」

對不起，我誤解你了……

「可是這次我也受傷了不是嗎？」

「但你躲得很漂亮啊！簡直就像猴子一般的靈巧。」

我不知道這樣的形容在這個世界算不算是讚美，但若對一個人類這樣說，他會氣炸的。

「哈哈！是嗎？搞不好我前世真的是猴子也說不定哦！」

就某種角度來思考，是這樣沒錯啦。

此時，艾克薩斯不動聲色地走到我床邊，如果現在不是白天，我搞不好會以為是不是刺客來襲。

他看著我，一語不發。

房內頓時陷入一片沈寂，我這才發現窗外枝頭上，有小鳥吱吱的叫著，他看起來好像要做什麼事，卻遲遲沒有動作，賽西魯及哈薩德似乎也看出這一點，大家的目光都放在他身上。

一分鐘過去了，他還是沒有動靜，連眼皮都沒扎一下，如果和他不熟的龍，搞不好會以為他站著往生了……

終於，我忍不住開口：

「有事嗎？艾克薩斯。」

接著又是半分鐘的沈默，我懷疑外頭那隻鳥是不是快要叫到嗓子啞掉了，更懷疑艾克薩斯現在是否還活著。

然後，奇跡發生了。

「你打的很好……我對你刮目相看……」

艾克薩斯竟然開口了，他的聲音聽起來一點也不符合他的年齡，簡直比超過200歲的爪勒還要老氣。

我現在的表情鐵定像白痴一樣，我真的嚇呆了，然而露出茫然表情的不只我而已，連哈薩德及賽西魯也是。

「喂！你們兩個幹麻這麼驚訝，別跟我說你們也是第一次聽他艾克薩斯講話。」

賽西魯這才「啊」的一聲回過神來。

「聽是聽過，但沒聽過超過五個字，而且還一次講兩句。」

看來肯定有什麼大事要發生了，不知道今天會不會下紅雨，我還想出去飛呢！覺得躺這麼久，翅膀都快僵掉了。

然而，更教我們吃驚的還在後頭，艾克薩斯又接著講了一句：

「我願意加入諾頓家族……首領。」

我差點沒從床上跌下地板。

拜託，我真的不想搞什麼諾頓家族啊，你們為什麼都不尊重一下我的意見啊……



我們在病房裡聊了許久，而我也把蘋果分給大家吃，真的很甜又香脆，和生肉比起來，有著不同的美味，至於那隻野兔，我實在沒什麼食慾去吃，並不是我不敢吃兔子，而是他沒有去皮去毛，我可不像艾克薩斯能有將食腐鷹的羽毛連骨帶肉的一起吞下肚的勇氣。

直到母親辦完手續，我們才一起離開，而且她還叫我快點去學校上課咧！讓我請一天病假是會死哦！不過其實也沒差，因為我錯過了『世界概論』的第一堂課，所以到下次開課前，在學校裡都像渡假一樣啦！



之後哈薩德有偷偷問起我有關跆拳道的事。

「老大，你上次決鬥時用的招式，有名稱嗎？」

要告訴他實情嗎？他曾經聽沃雷卡講過人類世界的夢境，和他講應該沒關係吧！

「小哈我問你，你還記得我在酒吧中和你說的那些夢嗎？」

「老大，你別跟我說這些是你在夢中學的。」

「如果我說是呢？」

「噗！老大，我拜託你別再說這件事了，我會很想笑耶！等等你又要打我……」

哎……算了，講出來他也不會相信，就當作是我自己的秘密吧！總有一天，我會明白這倒底是怎麼回事的。

首先的目標，就是去找『亞伯．愛因斯坦』，我直覺他一定知道些什麼，也許見到他後，真相就會大白了。



=第五章 完=

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之一 誕生日



創龍曆22517年 泰諾斯之月（五月） 22日

今天是令我興奮的一天。

轉眼間，我已來到這個世界十個月，若要說這十個月中發生過什麼令我印象深刻的事，除了去年利歐之月那場決鬥，以及上個月的一場地震之外，其餘日子平靜到令我覺得乏味。

對了，高級部的七科考試科目中，我只剩下世界探討及生物學尚未準備好應考，其餘五科幾乎是一次就考過了，而且成績還不錯。

唯一的考了二次才過關的，竟然是被認為最簡單的一科──龍語文學。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 風幻天狼

原來....
龍的成年禮不但可以想去才去
還可聚眾參加阿ＸＤ
不過要考試.....
好詭異的成年禮阿

----------


## 小火龍

> 原來....
> 龍的成年禮不但可以想去才去
> 還可聚眾參加阿ＸＤ
> 不過要考試.....
> 好詭異的成年禮阿


成年禮完，身體會有明顯的差異，這邊就先不捏了。
試驗的目地則是要讓他們在過程中更成熟，更能獨當一面。
能夠找到同伙聚眾參加，對龍們來講也不是一件簡單的事呢，因為龍的性格大多孤僻，不喜歡群聚。

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之二 艾克薩斯．尼洛的行蹤



之後，我們再也沒有提起這件事，日子又像是無風的湖面一般平靜的過著，到了成年禮開辦的前三天，狀況發生了。

我上完一、二節課後，來到了臨時基地，發現那裡空無一龍，和我們不熟的龍看到這情況可能不會覺得奇怪，但每天都要來這的我卻馬上發現怪異之處。

總是像蓋在這的一座雕像，就像是角落那顆可供龍蔽蔭的大樹，成為這地方副屬品的艾克薩斯不見了，他既沒有窩在牆角睡覺，也沒有在圍牆上發呆。

也許是他們三個不知約去哪邊了，但平常都會等我下課才一起去的呀！真奇怪。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

腳爪和手套的地方還要再改

----------


## uoiea

昨天看的時候沒發現,今天我才注意到那個力夏達港,該不會是魔法風雲會裡面的那個力夏達港吧@@

----------


## 小火龍

> 昨天看的時候沒發現,今天我才注意到那個力夏達港,該不會是魔法風雲會裡面的那個力夏達港吧@@


你說什麼，火龍不知道XD
火龍絕對不知道有張牌的功用，是橫置可以對目標玩家或生物造成一點傷害。

其實人龍紀元裡面的角色名、地名、國名、神名等等，幾乎都是東抓一個西抓一個來用的。

目前被發現一個力夏達港，還有很多別的，有興趣可以找找看(奉茶)

----------


## uoiea

= =......可是力夏達港的功能是橫置目標地耶,你弄錯啦,不過這也不是重點

----------


## 小火龍

> = =......可是力夏達港的功能是橫置目標地耶,你弄錯啦,不過這也不是重點


對吼！
太久沒玩了，都忘光了。

地牌如果可以像火龍說的那樣用，應該超值錢吧！ 

不過每張地牌都有 橫置，對自己造成一點傷害的功用MANABOOM

----------


## 卡雷瑪爾

沃雷卡和達瑞岡是尼奧的
威茲曼是賈修劇場版的

----------


## 小火龍

> 沃雷卡和達瑞岡是尼奧的
> 威茲曼是賈修劇場版的


哎呀！又被發現一些
不過威茲曼是鋼彈中的人物，我是不知道賈修也有啦！

上面只是冰山一角唷！

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之三 諾頓家族



我們一路向北飛行，通過曼達里亞邊界後，沿途的景觀盡是丘陵高地，被忽隱忽現的溪流切割溶解，綿延的山脈像是鋪上一層薄土的骨頭，蔓延在寬廣的大地上，放眼望去，這一帶都算是伊格羅斯區域。

約莫一小時的航程，山勢開始平緩，溪流也彙聚成足以留名在世界地圖上的伊格羅斯河，河流的終點處是一望無際的大海，以及港口都市力夏達。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

真的太好看了 今天早上看到後 居然一連全部完看(到目前最新的)XD
整個人已經深陷小說中所講的世界 

沃雷卡的圖 看起來並不像小說裡面講的那樣兇惡啊
還是那其實已經是變成國榮的時候了~ 

不知道有沒有別人的圖 像是獨眼尼洛 給人一種少語冷靜卻又強悍的感覺(希望 冏)

幾乎一天一篇喔 好厲害...要能每天都寫 我辦不到 詞窮了XD
(期待明天的到來 也期待明天的夢)

----------


## 小火龍

to：ShadelanJenn"]
真的太好看了 今天早上看到後 居然一連全部完看(到目前最新的)XD
整個人已經深陷小說中所講的世界 
很高興您喜歡火龍寫的小說^^


沃雷卡的圖 看起來並不像小說裡面講的那樣兇惡啊
還是那其實已經是變成國榮的時候了~ 
嗯，可以這麼說，因為國榮才是主角啊XD

不知道有沒有別人的圖 像是獨眼尼洛 給人一種少語冷靜卻又強悍的感覺(希望 冏)
如果有機會的話，會拜託火龍的委託畫家生生看每個角色的圖的。

幾乎一天一篇喔 好厲害...要能每天都寫 我辦不到 詞窮了XD
(期待明天的到來 也期待明天的夢)
這是挑戰，也算是火龍給自己的功課，而且如果停刊一天，就會有第二天、第三天……所以還是強迫自己天天寫會比較好。
其實現在火龍天天都在期待下班可以動筆，一頭栽入那個世界呢！

----------


## 小火龍

修改完畢！這是完成版^^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我又來了 我有問題 (夏蘭 : 問題一堆= =")
沃雷卡 不吃肉的原因 還是不太了解
如果他從小就一直吃肉 為什麼會再吃過狼肉之後就不敢吃 (或是其他原因??)
因為狼肉很噁心嗎。... 或者因為當時心情很害怕 連帶的吃的時候就會有莫名的恐懼感...因而之後再也不吃肉 ( 就向我一樣XD 小時後被獨自留在一個很可怕的幼稚園[冏] 在午餐時吃沒幾口就吐 [太過緊張嗎?-口-] 後來因為這樣 某些當時所吃的東西的味道 變成一種恐懼害我至今都沒再吃過一次...) 如果是這樣的原因 我大概可以了解...

接下來很想知道沃雷卡在人類的世界裡 又會怎樣 該不會像一些電影一樣 最後他的性格變好 之後他們又交換回來吧 ~"~?

 (等待是幸福卻也是漫長的)

對了 小說頻道的圖片 也是這張耶~ (樓上的) 
好像比較早貼?

----------


## 小火龍

TO:ShadelanJenn
我又來了 我有問題 (夏蘭 : 問題一堆= =")
沃雷卡 不吃肉的原因 還是不太了解
如果他從小就一直吃肉 為什麼會再吃過狼肉之後就不敢吃 (或是其他原因??)
因為狼肉很噁心嗎。... 或者因為當時心情很害怕 連帶的吃的時候就會有莫名的恐懼感...因而之後再也不吃肉 ( 就向我一樣XD 小時後被獨自留在一個很可怕的幼稚園[冏] 在午餐時吃沒幾口就吐 [太過緊張嗎?-口-] 後來因為這樣 某些當時所吃的東西的味道 變成一種恐懼害我至今都沒再吃過一次...) 如果是這樣的原因 我大概可以了解...
這個就是他的問題嘍，火龍在文中也有粗略提過，他的母親曾和主角說，沃雷卡從小就只喜歡吃「熟」的肉，在他們那個世界，因為並沒有熟食的必要需求，所以會做料理的廚師非常少，最後演變成經過料理烹煮過的肉價值都不低，從他們去酒吧那段可以看出來，想吃到熟食料理，幾乎只能在高消費的地方吃到。

沒錯，熟食是有錢的龍在吃的，但要合龍的胃口，還真不簡單，因為熟的肉口感並沒有比較好，唯一的優點就是美觀和香氣，當然有不少龍認為血腥味是調味料怎麼比也比不上的便是，還有一點最重要的，就是象徵性，是的，有錢人(龍)的心態，就是求高級不求實用，能夠三餐吃熟食肉品料理，便是有錢的象徵。沃雷卡是貴族出身，當然常常可以吃到熟食，久而久之便開始討厭生食，直到不得不生吃狼肉後，他心底對吃肉產生了嚴重的排斥感。

其實就算是生食，遇到有長毛的「食物」，龍們還是會去掉毛皮後才開始食用，因此他們狩獵時也會盡量選擇沒有毛的，例如：鹿、牛、馬、豬。

主角成為龍後雖然和一般龍一樣喜愛生食，但哈薩德提來一隻野兔要來給他當早餐時，他也是嫌毛多而不敢恭違，更何況是要叫不愛吃生肉的小沃雷卡生吞一頭狼了。


接下來很想知道沃雷卡在人類的世界裡 又會怎樣 該不會像一些電影一樣 最後他的性格變好 之後他們又交換回來吧 ~"~?
因為這是第一人稱的文章，所以主角不知道的事，讀者也不會知道(邪)
關於變成人類的沃雷卡到底會發生什麼事，大概再過一週就會寫到那邊了吧！
寫龍族的生活，是火龍的目的之一，但卻不是這部作品的主線，所以成年禮篇後，就會開始進入曲折離奇的劇情旋渦中嘍！

 (等待是幸福卻也是漫長的)
火龍已經盡力了，從連載至今天天都有更新，還沒間斷過，有時還一天發兩節呢！

對了 小說頻道的圖片 也是這張耶~ (樓上的) 
好像比較早貼? 
說頻的圖片也是火龍剛剛拿到完成稿後，才更改的，可能您剛好過到時間差吧^^
剛剛有問過火龍委託作畫的繪手，她現在正在畫封面，以及第三章某個情節的插畫唷！

這部作品的人氣不太夠的樣子，可能投稿到出版社的念頭要取消了，不過那並不會影響火龍完成它的熱情，能不能出書不是重點，能寫出火龍心中的故事，才是令火龍沈醉的，現在火龍每天都迫不及待的想要下班，能夠快點打開word開始寫稿，一頭栽入這個世界，然後睡一覺看能不能夢到沃雷卡

----------


## uoiea

我覺得是否要投稿不一定要看人氣來決定吧,要是人氣很旺結果出版後反而沒人買不是嘔死了.哈利波特剛開始的時候不是也被出版社拒絕出版嗎?結果現在那些出版社一定後悔死了,把搖錢樹往外推.

不過我倒是覺得沃雷卡到人類世界後一定很開心,因為人類不會飛,所以不用擔心飛的問題;而且餐餐都只吃熟食,所以在吃的方面也不會有什麼問題,如果想吃血腥的東西還可以點生牛排,也不會有人覺得奇怪

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之四 救命恩龍



第二天放學回到諾頓家族分部，也就是我在曼達里亞鎮上的那間房子，艾克薩斯也正巧剛從碼頭工作回來。

「艾克薩斯，你今天晚上別去工作了，我帶你去見我爸。」

他望著我不發一話，皺起的眉角訴說出他的疑惑。

「你忘了昨天我說要叫我爸幫你安排工作的事了嗎？」

「記得……」

他閉上眼，將頭微微垂下，看起來像是在向我道謝。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 飛焰邪龍

哇 沒想到人龍紀元會在這看到，
之前都是在小說頻道看的說，
每次到那看小說第一個就是看你的，
因為你寫的太特別了，
天天都在期待下一篇會是啥說，
在更快點吧，
超期待的耶！！

----------


## uoiea

艾克薩斯這麼快就找到他的長腿叔叔啦，還好不用像卡通一樣等那麼久才能見到面，可喜可賀。

還有我前面突然想到，太三的貨幣單位也是基爾呢，說不定是一樣的錢

----------


## 小火龍

> 哇 沒想到人龍紀元會在這看到，
> 之前都是在小說頻道看的說，
> 每次到那看小說第一個就是看你的，
> 因為你寫的太特別了，
> 天天都在期待下一篇會是啥說，
> 在更快點吧，
> 超期待的耶！！


感謝支持啊！火龍好高興的說^^





> 艾克薩斯這麼快就找到他的長腿叔叔啦，還好不用像卡通一樣等那麼久才能見到面，可喜可賀。
> 
> 還有我前面突然想到，太三的貨幣單位也是基爾呢，說不定是一樣的錢


一點也不久，等了三十幾年去了呢！

----------


## uoiea

咦？我弄錯了，應該說好久不見才對。奇怪，我之前怎麼會以為並不是很久呢？糟糕，腦袋又開始混沌了，居然錯的這麼離譜。

----------


## 芬里尔

呀~一口氣看完　好暢快啊~
話說龍大很強呢　對於大陸板塊研究得很透徹~
膜拜先　芬寫文都把地區忽略了這樣……
不過　話說家族什麽的　會讓我想到家庭教師Ｒ……呃……怎麽拼的來著……雷伯恩這樣……

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之五 第二次決鬥



我根本不想和艾克薩斯決鬥啊！這個老爸倒底在想什麼啊？

我馬上想起上回和吉格貝特．威茲曼的那場決鬥的情形，也許旁龍看來真的很刺激，且血腥又暴力，令他們情緒激昂、欲罷不能，但苦的可是決鬥者啊！先不提是否會喪命，身體被對手的尖爪硬生生地刨出傷痕，每下可都是錐心刺骨的痛啊！再說，老爸真的不怕我倆因決鬥而鬧出龍命嗎？

就算我獲勝，也不會致艾克薩斯於死地，相信對方也是一樣，我實在看不出這場決鬥有什麼意義，如果只是要證明艾克薩斯比我強，有足夠的資格當我的保鑣，那只要我放水就好啦！

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## uoiea

主角居然有乙級證照啊,我連丙級的都拿不到耶.不過爸爸最後怎麼沒有問他要那麼多錢做什麼,還是說是要等吃飯時才順便問.不知道他聽到主角的解釋時會作何感想呢,我猜一定很懷疑吧.

剛剛突然想起來我之前為什麼會說艾克薩斯很快就遇見了救他的龍啦,其實我的意思是以為劇情要拖到很後面才會遇到真的救過艾克薩斯的龍,結果兩篇就結束了

----------


## 小火龍

《第六章》成年禮──之六 地球滅亡之危機



創龍曆22517年 蓋米里之月（雙子座） 1日

期待這天已經好久了，尤其是艾克薩斯失蹤後的這三天日子過的特別漫長，對平均壽命有400年以上的現代龍來說，三個太陽日跟本是微不足道的短暫時間，這點我在成為龍後不到三個月就深深體會到了，因為壽命太長，凡事都可以慢慢來，久而久之就會懶散起來，成天做自己想做的事，日子就覺得過的特別快，甚至有時到了晚上睡覺時，才驚覺虛渡了一整天，什麼要緊事都沒做。正因如此，這三天不斷煩腦要如何說服老爸接納艾克薩斯的我，只能用度日如年來形容。

可能只是因為我還是個學生才會有這種感覺吧！如果是那些整天要為三餐煩腦的龍，應該就不會這麼想了。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## uoiea

> 狼之樂園和龍獸城很多讀者都在關心正牌小沃的下落的說，為什麼會這樣咧？


我想可能是因為大家看到的小說都是人變龍(或是其他獸類),很少有看到龍變人的劇情的關係吧.

----------


## ShadelanJenn

只是很想知道正港的 沃
在人類世界有沒有發生什麼有趣的事情。
主角太溫和了 XD  我有點擔心 如果他們變回去的話 會不是主角已經被揹負上了十惡不赦的罪名啊( 亂想 )

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之一 神射手賽西魯



其實在二點前這段時間，過的還蠻不平靜的。

當母親知道我這趟成年禮任務必需環遊世界一圈時，馬上因擔心而焦慮起來，他一直叫我去祀壇放棄任務，等待下個月接個較簡單的，最後還是和父親通過電話後，由父親說服了她，她才開始像發了瘋似的為我們準備行李，「記得常打電話回來報平安」這句話，成了她今天說過最多次的一句。

到了約定的時間，我和艾克薩斯的背包已塞滿到臨界值，我們花了好大的勁兒，才將母親為我們準備的各種應急用品塞進背包，包括露宿用具、野坎用具、乾糧、藥物，甚至是手電筒、收音機等等電器用品，現在這背包在硬度和重量上，都足夠稱作一只優秀的武器，我非常懷疑萬一我想取出最底層的東西該怎麼辦，而且再將它們塞回去也是一項考驗。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

保重...身體...要緊... 希望..你..會...好起來... 火龍
很有趣...故事...希望...能...一直...寫下去...期待

----------


## VARARA

老大要保重身體的耶......
停止連載一天，看眼科醫師比較重要耶......

ｏ口ｏ！

va...vara?!
在下說話是怎麼了是耶.....@@


VARARA

----------


## as888888

身體是革命的本錢......
加油!養病才是正道哦~~~
[多吃胡蘿蔔對眼睛有好處][哎你在說什麽啊明知道人家愛吃肉的]

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之二 噴火與龍息



之後，我們先將一頭野鹿當場吃掉，接著便在森林中收集一些木柴，為了怕引起火災，我們將烤肉地點移至槭樹林旁的草原上。

為了方便燒烤，我引導他們用木柴堆了一只烤肉架，用粗細恰當的樹枝將野鹿串起，懸掛在架上，以利翻烤。

一切就緒後，賽西魯站在烤肉架前，嚴聲正色的開始指導我如何噴火。

「噴火其實真的很簡單，我先示範一次給你看哦，沃。」

「嗯，老師，請示範。」

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之三 美龍計



接下來的幾天我玩心盡失，只想專心趕路，那個像是世界末日的夢，每晚都會出現在我夢境，我的心情也愈來愈低落。同樣的夢境持續好幾天，任誰都不會認為那單單只是個夢。

所以我的臉色可能不怎麼好看，賽西魯和哈薩德不斷向我探話，連艾克薩斯都忍不住問我到底怎麼了。

我很想將前因後果都告訴他們，但我不能這麼做。這是我的使命，我和『神』簽訂的契約，沒必要將他們也牽扯進來。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

不管變成哪種動物，都會不自覺喜歡同類的異性嗎的說
生理因素的關西嗎的說 XD

人對他而言，究竟還剩下什麼。如果換成是我，也許就一直當龍下去有不錯的說。

好厲害，我很慶幸目前...已經被騙過了 冏...
買東西時...還是要多注意一下...想我多花了好幾百塊的說...
不過也不太好意思去跟他講 看他似乎還滿和善的說...

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之四 前往首都達瑞崗



第二天早上，當我們正在旅館內睡的正香甜的時候。

碰、碰、碰！

被這一連串的敲門聲驚擾，我模糊的意識逐漸甦醒。

我好像做了一個美夢，我夢見和一頭金色鱗片的母龍四處遊玩，我們一起逛街、一起用餐、一起去歌劇院看戲，還一同飛行到曼達里亞平原上，聊的很愉快，對了，這位少女就是昨天賣我飛行用品的那頭年輕貌美的母龍。氣氛漸入佳境，我們慢慢墮入情網，正要發生進一步關係時，這個該死的敲門聲把我硬生生地從夢中拉回現實。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

呃 感情這麽快就升華了？未婚妻怎麽辦……
真是到處都有奸商啊…… 一個飛行用品店老板和N個旅店老板……
"小朋友"……這不是間接揭露了愛因斯坦的身份了麽 伏筆（思）

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之五 會見亞伯．愛因斯坦



呃……我明明很多問題想請教愛因斯坦教授的，為什麼現在他就站在我面前，我腦中卻一片空白咧？

也許是在我印象中，愛因斯坦擁有一頭像被火藥炸過的白髮，還留著一口像是從來沒刮過的八字鬍，是位年邁的猶太人，卒於人類紀元的西元1955年。而眼前的這位愛因斯坦教授非但活生生地站在我面前，但他卻是一頭擁有腥牙血爪的龍。

會是巧合嗎？但這位龍族的愛因斯坦教授也發表了『相對論』論文，這已經不能算是巧合了，其中肯定有問題。

正當我一籌莫展之際，龍達沃先生打破將近數十秒的沈默。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## uoiea

嗯~~~我一直相信沃雷卡一定會覺得缺指頭的那隻手用起來特別順手,因為同樣都是三指,搞不好位置和龍爪還相同呢

----------


## VARARA

文中出現愛因斯坦的伏筆時，在下就期待很久了耶！
本來以為會是直接連接人類世界與龍族世界的方法，沒想到是在更後面。

（看手錶）
等待12.00分！！


VARARA

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯 很直接就出場了……
哥倫布也被變成龍了麽……
好大膽的想象……膜拜……
芬不被允許熬夜 明天在來……

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之六 迪諾龍
　　
　　
　　
　　老實說，我對達瑞崗的熱情，在與愛因斯坦教授告別後，便完全冷卻，來到這裡的頭一個小時，我發現了許多驚奇有趣的事，但在那之後，這裡擁擠的建築，狹窄的街道，過盛的龍口，讓我覺得壓力好大而開始生厭。
　　
　　因此我們沒有多做逗留，在達瑞崗休息一天，並且將食糧備妥後，於次日的早晨，我們迎著海風，沐浴在朝陽之下，飛翔在蔚藍澄淨的巴哈姆特洋上，朝著薩祺大陸出發。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

規定這麽多 要說一整天……記得住麽……
小哈的鼾聲這麽有穿透力……
期待下篇~

----------


## 小幽

迪諾龍好像是楓之谷裡的寵物耶〈非廣告〉



火龍大你要每天發喔

我每天都會上來看呢

----------


## 小火龍

> 迪諾龍好像是楓之谷裡的寵物耶〈非廣告〉
> 
> 
> 
> 火龍大你要每天發喔
> 
> 我每天都會上來看呢


其實迪諾龍是一間遊樂場的名字(被巴)




> 規定這麽多 要說一整天……記得住麽……
> 小哈的鼾聲這麽有穿透力……
> 期待下篇~


小哈是正太>ω<
即然是正太，就要有可愛的缺點，才能讓萌度上升呀！
啊啊啊！好想咬一口小哈的尾巴……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

果然還是一次多看一點比較過癮~ 
四天回來 一次看很多~ 好高興啊

(停好久...要猛飆 小說、課業都是 XD)

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之七 弱肉強食
　　
　　
　　
　　第二天，當哈薩德因扯弄嘴上皮帶而發出「嗯嗯啊啊」聲時，我們的開始慢慢恢復意識。
　　
　　我坐在牆角，意識還有點迷茫地看著哈薩德慌張的動作，其實他可以用爪子把皮帶切斷，但那是他自己的皮帶，所以他不能這麼做，他的樣子真是愈看愈滑稽，我不自覺地笑出聲來，睡意全沒了。
　　
　　「小哈，我昨晚本來不想綁你的，你的打呼聲差點讓迪諾龍氣到把我們全吃了你知道嗎？」
　　
　　當然我講的是誇張了點，只是想嚇嚇他，怎料我話才剛說完，哈薩德馬上停下動作，接著，淚水滾出他的眼眶，他跟著「嗯嗯嗚嗚」的哭了起來。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## VARARA

發現惡搞
[艾克薩斯早就飛到空中，他的飛行速度幾乎是食腐鷹的三倍，其實認真測量的話只有一點五倍]
是GIRORO跟KERORO[青鬼與紅鬼]那一集
對於紅鬼化的GIRORO的敘述（漫畫）

──「丹鳳朝陽」！
這該不會是太鼓的曲名吧?@@

哈薩德真的好可愛耶～～～～
我要立志成為哈薩德！！
先從訓練打呼聲音開始....

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 小火龍

TO:VARARA發現惡搞
[艾克薩斯早就飛到空中，他的飛行速度幾乎是食腐鷹的三倍，其實認真測量的話只有一點五倍]
是GIRORO跟KERORO[青鬼與紅鬼]那一集
對於紅鬼化的GIRORO的敘述（漫畫）
很抱歉，KERORO的那一段也是惡搞別部作品的，而且那是紅色三倍速，艾克薩斯不是紅色的唷！

──「丹鳳朝陽」！
這該不會是太鼓的曲名吧?@@
並不是，丹鳳朝陽只是一句成語

哈薩德真的好可愛耶～～～～
我要立志成為哈薩德！！
先從訓練打呼聲音開始....
皮帶預備……

----------


## 芬里尔

(全身僵硬 顫抖……）芬被小哈萌殺了 可愛到那種程度啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~
箭法的名字很贊 不過 話說[流星三矢]是根據什麽想出來的……
戰爭……果然殘酷啊……（思）

----------


## 小火龍

to芬里尔：
(全身僵硬 顫抖……）芬被小哈萌殺了 可愛到那種程度啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~
成功了！(爪子拳握貌)

箭法的名字很贊 不過 話說[流星三矢]是根據什麽想出來的……
那都是先人取過的名字，火龍拿來套用而已。
不過出現的這三招其實是某OLG中的技能名。

戰爭……果然殘酷啊……（思）
這是狩獵，同時也是每天在非洲草原上會發生的事。

----------


## 芬里尔

> to芬里尔：
> 戰爭……果然殘酷啊……（思）
> 這是狩獵，同時也是每天在非洲草原上會發生的事。


芬把一切會有生命消逝的場面都稱作戰爭……果然高達看多了……

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之八 小獵豹\r
　　
　　
　　
　　僅管薩姆村的這群迪諾龍各個身強體壯，龍高馬大，但要將堆滿整片沙灘的戰利品運回村，仍然耗費了相當長久的時間，雖然這不甘我們四頭西洋龍的事，不過閒來無事的我們，仍然協助起搬運作業，雖然我們塊頭小，力氣也沒那些迪諾龍大，能幫的程度有限便是。
　　
　　運回村後，由薩姆村的村長，按照每一戶的龍數平均分配，很意外的，村長竟然把我們四個也算進去了，我們每一龍都分到了二隻白鼻浣熊、四隻食腐鷹、以及三隻紋路鷗，然而塞西魯的表現優異，因此他額外多分得了一隻浣熊。
　　
　　接下來便是開始進行保存食物的作業，因為鳥肉保存不易，加上有許多隻食腐鷹已是完全焦熟，所以當天中午，這些鳥肉就被吃的差不多，加上晚上還有一餐，肯定被吃的一隻不剩，需要保存的自然就只剩下浣熊肉。當然，我們所分得的戰利品，完全交給墨林先生處置，因為接下來在薩祺大陸上的旅程，幾乎完全不需要擔心食物的來源，薩祺大陸上的野生動物數量是龍族的數千甚至萬倍，如果你不是一頭挑食的龍，在這想餓肚子是一件很難的事，當然想那麼做，必需和每一塊地盤的龍有不錯的交情，然而墨林先生剛好就扮演著這種角色。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

沒有看到小哈萌萌的鏡頭……
聚會很有少數民族的風味 雖然淡淡幾筆 但是也讀得出興奮與激動~
火龍很喜歡鼓啊 確實 那樣的狀況 芬也會感動得哭出來~
PS 火龍忘記改標題了哦~

----------


## 小火龍

> 沒有看到小哈萌萌的鏡頭……
> 聚會很有少數民族的風味 雖然淡淡幾筆 但是也讀得出興奮與激動~
> 火龍很喜歡鼓啊 確實 那樣的狀況 芬也會感動得哭出來~
> PS 火龍忘記改標題了哦~


其實這一話是完全沒靈感之下，亂湊字數出來的，火龍自己非常不滿意，原本打算砍掉重練的說……不過沒時間了，所以等以後再回來做補完吧。

小獵豹這個事件其實不止這樣而已，在這個小插曲中，會發生主角群伙伴吵架失和的場面，不過對故事進行完全沒幫助，所以就點到為此吧。

等全篇寫完，有打算出書的話，火龍會再回頭將每個小事件做補完，再去投稿吧。

這個故事真要細寫的話，應該可以寫個十集(六十萬字)沒問題，不過火龍下個月就要離鄉背景出外工作了(廚龍？)怕到時候會沒空寫，所以有點趕。

標題已經改了，感謝小芬提醒。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

呼阿！(呼氣
終於看完了~
太久沒來文學區...還在猶豫要不要每篇都看呢。(怕會消耗太多時間=W=)

感覺還挺不錯的呢！

還蠻想看艾克薩斯的體型到底多有肉XD
不過應該還蠻好想像的.....從人類的上層階級跟工人之間的體型差異大概就能略知一二XD

寫的不錯！期待續集唷>W<

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之九 留言
　　
　　
　　
　　告別了小獵豹，我們再度飛在空中，朝遺跡所在地的那片湖泊出發，其實我們心裡都很清楚，那隻失去父母保護的小獵豹會有什麼下場，牠也許連明天的陽光都見不到，完全沒有自衛能力的他，生存下來的機率，就和昨天我們護送進海裡的鷹嘴海龜差不多低，但這也是沒辦法的事，如果牠有翅膀，我們倒不會介意牠跟上來，很可惜牠並沒有，而我們沒辦法保護牠一輩子，更無法飼養牠。
　　
　　不久後，我們在一處三面環山的低地上，看見了一座相當大的湖泊，這個湖泊四個角向外突出，整體的略成十字型，中間有一不規則圓的小島，就和地圖上顯示的一模一樣。
　　
　　但是，沒看到什麼遺跡啊？
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

TO:歐文˙卓拉克
呼阿！(呼氣
終於看完了~
太久沒來文學區...還在猶豫要不要每篇都看呢。(怕會消耗太多時間=W=)

感覺還挺不錯的呢！
謝謝，很高興您能喜歡。

還蠻想看艾克薩斯的體型到底多有肉XD
不過應該還蠻好想像的.....從人類的上層階級跟工人之間的體型差異大概就能略知一二XD
肉是沒有，肌肉曲線比主角明顯多了倒是。

寫的不錯！期待續集唷>W< 
沒意外的話，應該天天都會更新，屆時也請多多指教  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 芬里尔

照此形容 好像憋氣的時間很長……
水中洞穴麽？
石頭浸水 文字會腐蝕的吧 芬是說洞裏的……

----------


## 小火龍

> 照此形容 好像憋氣的時間很長……
> 水中洞穴麽？
> 石頭浸水 文字會腐蝕的吧 芬是說洞裏的……


洞裡沒有字啊？

代謝率低的爬蟲類，對氧氣的需求是相當低的，加上龍的肺活量極大，憋氣不是問題的。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...發現遺跡了˙3˙

不過說是別有洞天....藏再水底這一點好像完全沒有機關的感覺XD

拿人類來說好了，附近村落小孩子最喜歡的就是四處探險，這種湖更不可能放過

水底應該....沒這麼隱密吧XD

我想即使在白天，應該也是很容易發現的才是(汗

...是別有洞天沒錯，不過"月夜子時"好像就有點怪怪的XD

古人專門指導後代要半夜偷偷摸摸的來(?)(炸死

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十 龍精水
　　
　　
　　
　　很好，終於找到個洞穴，我猜這裡肯定就是遺跡的入口，但找到入口的過程太過順利，反而讓我擔心裡面會不會有陷井之類的機關，例如突然從牆縫中穿出的長矛、從身後滾落的巨石、甚至是底部充滿尖銳岩石的落穴。如果這個遺跡重要到需要將入口設在如此隱密之處，而且還要解讀岩石上的留言才能發現，那裡面鐵定有什麼不可告龍的秘密，設些陷井，即使有龍無意間發現入口，也無法順利深入內部。
　　
　　雖然心裡這麼想著，我還是不顧一切的鑽進洞口，如果說這個遺跡是為了某個理由而存在，那麼我正是那個理由，從預言家所說的──年滿70歲的西洋龍，加上岩石頭的漢字留言這兩點看來，我肯定是最具資格進入這遺跡的龍。
　　
　　然而，正當我深入洞中不到十呎時，我突然想到一件很嚴重的事，讓我馬上退出洞口，游回水面。那個入口是在水中，也就是說我必需要憋著氣在裡頭探入，直到找到離開水中的通道前，我可能沒有機會換氣。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

to:歐文˙卓拉克
恩...發現遺跡了˙3˙
不過說是別有洞天....藏再水底這一點好像完全沒有機關的感覺XD
拿人類來說好了，附近村落小孩子最喜歡的就是四處探險，這種湖更不可能放過
水底應該....沒這麼隱密吧XD
真是抱歉，火龍只能想出這種橋段了，功力似乎還不夠呢。
不過長鱗片的動物(水生類除外)通常是不喜歡碰水的
真正的機關其實在遺跡內部，請看最新章節。

我想即使在白天，應該也是很容易發現的才是(汗
...是別有洞天沒錯，不過"月夜子時"好像就有點怪怪的XD
古人專門指導後代要半夜偷偷摸摸的來(?)(炸死
其實那排字，不是古"龍"刻的唷！

看來問題全出在火龍解釋的不夠詳盡。

----------


## uoiea

說是石頭會反射月光,可是進到洞穴後應該就沒有光可以反射了吧,我想那應該不是會反光的石頭,而是夜明珠才對吧?夜明珠發出的光好像就是綠色的.

----------


## 小幽

> 《第七章》旅程──之十 龍精水
> 
> 　　我沒有太過留意在這些刮痕上，便朝通道內走去，這個通道很長，而且幾乎筆直，是個建造整齊的長方體通道，兩旁的夜光石不斷往遠處延伸，最後交會成一個點，便可知曉這個通道究竟長到多誇張，不過一路走來，完全沒有任何陷井倒是蠻慶幸的。


這個字是通道，不是通知吧。

火燒不壞的話，就用龍息啊，雖然臥雷卡已經昏迷了......

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

好奇怪的考驗....

要測驗能否逃出生天？
也許是在測驗是否要背水一戰
冒著洞穴會塌陷的風險，不顧一切的使用龍息打破洞口...
就像在測驗龍性一樣？

說到龍精水...
世界上有些東西都有可能是沒有味道或沒有顏色的
說不定"無色"或"無味"的背後其實隱藏了某些會影響受測者的東西？

例如會影響受測者的腦神經運作，引起某種程度的幻聽、幻覺之類的...
然後藉由對抗自己心中的潛意識，來得出測驗結果。
有沒有可能所謂的"考驗"就是在考驗這個呢？

----------


## 芬里尔

喝了水而出現幻覺麽？
幻覺太真實也會殺死人的……
呃 REBORN看多了……
蒜味的黑色毒氣……好具殺傷力……

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十一 真相
　　
　　
　　
　　我感覺自己躺在個非常寧靜的地方，睜開眼，發現身處一片堆滿白雲的世界中，天空蔚藍到像是水彩顏料般的虛假，除此之外，我什麼都看不到。
　　
　　我果然還是死了嗎，我不是還有使命未完成嗎，為什麼還會死，如果我死了，地球怎麼辦？
　　
　　算了，我真的好累，反正都死了，地球的未來也不甘我的事了。
　　
　　可是，這樣真的好嗎？
　　
　　突然間，我覺得好像有誰在呼喚我。
　　
　　『蕭國榮。』
　　
　　為什麼會用那個名字叫我，難道我已經恢復人類之身了嗎？
　　
　　不，我的翅膀還在，尾巴也會動，而且我的手，還是那對只有三趾的龍爪。
　　
　　努力撐起身心俱疲的身體，朝著聲音的方向望去。什麼也看不到，但我又覺得在飄渺的雲朵間，好像有一個淡淡的身影。
　　
　　「你是誰，為什麼知道我的名字？」
　　
　　有個長著黑色頭髮，穿著簡便的短襯杉及牛仔褲的人類，不斷地朝我走來。
　　
　　距離還太遠，我看不清他的長相，只覺得這個人的輪廓好面熟。
　　
　　直到我看見他的臉孔，以及戴在左手的黑色羊皮手套，我才認出這個人是誰。
　　
　　「你是……沃雷卡？」
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

感覺裡面的神 跟造物主 或是其他的一些神秘人物 

似乎都有種惡作劇、不太可靠的感覺 就跟中國裡面或希臘神話裡面的神一樣

有點"人性" 完全不像"神"

從他們的對話中 這麼覺得

幻想的力量= =


==========小說的一個理念===========
也許你只是一個活在這個世界上的渺小存在

但你的想法 卻有可能造就另一個意想不到的世界

雖然你不知道 雖然你見不到 

但它卻實實在在的存在於另一個時空

因你的希望與意念


這無窮大的境界裡 還有許多未知的世界

都是因著不同次元的人們的願望 交織而成

===========================

我只希望有一天 會有從另一個世界裡 我所希望的我 穿越時空來找我

來找現在的我 所以費盡巧思的安排 他所有的遭遇 

只希望

----------


## 小火龍

TO:ShadelanJenn
感覺裡面的神 跟造物主 或是其他的一些神秘人物 
似乎都有種惡作劇、不太可靠的感覺 就跟中國裡面或希臘神話裡面的神一樣
有點"人性" 完全不像"神"
從他們的對話中 這麼覺得
神秘人物不可靠的話，火龍不能反對您這麼認為，但真正的"神"並沒有出場唷！


==========小說的一個理念===========
也許你只是一個活在這個世界上的渺小存在
但你的想法 卻有可能造就另一個意想不到的世界
雖然你不知道 雖然你見不到 
但它卻實實在在的存在於另一個時空
因你的希望與意念
這無窮大的境界裡 還有許多未知的世界
都是因著不同次元的人們的願望 交織而成
我只希望有一天 會有從另一個世界裡 我所希望的我 穿越時空來找我
來找現在的我 所以費盡巧思的安排 他所有的遭遇 
這是您的想法嗎？火龍這個故事想表達的就是這一點啊(指)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

這是巧合嗎? 人龍紀元裡面

 我有一天在上課的時候突然有感而發 寫了類似的東西 
(不過已經想不太起來 就重新寫一次 上面那個)

這是我真實的想法 也是想要套用在我的小說裏面的 其中一點

恩~ 也許是快想瘋了 


我也好希望 有多啦A夢以及時光機的存在
只要他們能夠主動來找我 就有可以跨越其他時空的可能 因為目前的科技還做不到= =
(前提是那種東西真的有可能做的出來 冏)

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十二 炎之守護者
　　
　　
　　
　　不知大家是否都有這種體驗──前往一個未知的目的地時，通常會覺得路途遙遠，尤其需要找路時更是漫長，一樣的距離，差不多的時間，但回程時卻覺得不可思議的快，甚至會懷疑當初的時間感及距離感是不是出了什麼毛病，明明就這一小段路，為何來時會覺得目的地遠在天邊。
　　
　　我現在的體會就是這樣，但其實我跟本不在乎那種事情，回程的路當然是愈快愈好。當我穿過遺跡長廊，來到最初的房間，跳入那窪水池，並且順著完全沒有叉路的水道游到出口時，發現我並不是在十字湖，而是在湖與村莊之間山谷地中的一處活水湖地，一旁還有瀑布從山崖上傾瀉而下。
　　
　　奇怪，水道中明明沒有叉路，為什麼我會出現在不同的出口，難道說遺跡的出入口會不定時的改變嗎，會不會太詭異了點？
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

裝死……果然是後台……
真正的戰爭終於出現了……不過小沃還是靠人類時學的功夫麽……
突然覺得會沒用……
嘛 小沃加油吧 火龍加油吧~
PS 小沃絕對沒有GAY的成分……

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

呃呃.....

看完文章之後，差點就說出"我也要參一腳！"的熱血言語了XD

話說回來，用人類那套功夫去打真的可以嘛？同一套方法不是每隻龍都適用唷



P.S 樓上的，現在說這個太遲啦...."氣氛"已經跑出來了(炸

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十三 墨林之死
　　
　　
　　
　　走出林地，以薩姆村為中心的戰場立即一覽無遺，迪諾龍們的戰鬥不顧一切地將薩姆村破壞殆盡，昔日寧靜的薩姆村，如今已成一片廢墟，曾經是房舍的地方，只剩下一堆散亂的石材，石礫燃著火燄，助燃物是壓在下頭的木製傢俱，地上到處可見迪諾龍的屍體。
　　
　　龍的戰爭是很殘酷的，除了打敗眼前的敵人，還有一件事是即使身在混戰中，也要抽空去做的事──那就是吃掉沒有反抗能力的屍體。
　　
　　一頭敵方的迪諾龍正壓在一具屍體上，他身上受了相當嚴重的爪傷，一片翅膀也因骨折而往奇怪的方向歪斜，他背對著我，但我很清楚他在做什麼，每當他將頭彎下，便會有鮮血飛濺出，他一口接著一口地撕咬著屍肉，接著，他開始渾身顫抖，他即不是恐懼，也不是悲傷，那種感覺我知道，龍肉的神奇力量正在他體內擴散著，刺激著他全身上下每一條會令他感覺舒服的神經，他正在享受這一切。
　　
　　──殺了他……
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

> 真正的戰爭終於出現了……不過小沃還是靠人類時學的功夫麽…… 
> 突然覺得會沒用……





> 話說回來，用人類那套功夫去打真的可以嘛？同一套方法不是每隻龍都適用唷


放心，小沃準備開外掛、簽金手指了XD

但這邊好難寫，太強大的話搞不好會引起讀者反感，不強大的話根本很難與迪諾龍對打。

但來不及了，他已經將二頭迪諾龍秒殺了……

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

不會啦不會啦~這樣寫還好啦~

體能增強還有動態視力提升...這樣應該還很正常XD

果然是"主角落敗(?)之後再度復活，結果能力大幅提升"的劇情?(噴

上阿！來個右直拳加農砲，給他一拳打飛吧XD(腦內畫面產生中

----------


## 芬里尔

噴~ 氣氛出來了麽（裝傻）
芬想的是主角落敗（……）被俘 被傷還沒好的同伴救 這才是友情的見證啊~
（背後 火龍手拿1000T鐵錘……）

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十四 第三次決鬥
　　
　　
　　
　　這一記龍威立刻令方圓百哩內迪諾龍的視線往我身上集中而來，他們停下正在進行的戰鬥，呆若木龍地望著聲音的方向，整座薩姆村像是地震般劇裂撼動著，並且有股龐大的氣勢從中心散出，而我就是震央。直到周圍的空間停止抖動，臨近薩姆村的樹林最外圈幾排樹木整齊地倒下，發出轟然巨響，並且引發另一波小規模的地動。
　　
　　我感到胸口一熱，在這當下，好像有什麼東西在我心中迸開了，一股如同結晶體碎裂的觸感在胸口擴散開來。
　　
　　時間彷彿靜止了數秒，在場的所有龍都愣住不動，直到敵方一頭體型最巨大的迪諾龍撕裂了一位與他對待的薩姆村村民，後者發出慘痛的哀號後，所有的龍才又恢復打鬥。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

> 噴~ 氣氛出來了麽（裝傻）
> 芬想的是主角落敗（……）被俘 被傷還沒好的同伴救 這才是友情的見證啊~
> （背後 火龍手拿1000T鐵錘……）





> 不會啦不會啦~這樣寫還好啦~
> 體能增強還有動態視力提升...這樣應該還很正常XD
> 果然是"主角落敗(?)之後再度復活，結果能力大幅提升"的劇情?(噴
> 上阿！來個右直拳加農砲，給他一拳打飛吧XD(腦內畫面產生中


猜錯嘍！主角只受了輕微燒傷，外加失去一頂飛行帽(不能COS白龍了)

結果最終還是決定把跆拳道搬出來用，沒辦法，這就是愛呀！

而且主角身上只有那件"鐵器"，本來是打算讓他在地上撿到一把廚刀，然後就可以開始COS香吉士，還剛好是廚師加踢技的組合咧(被巴)

用爆頭做ENDING會不會太殘忍？
(謎之聲：不會)
那就再更殘忍一點，電鋸拿出來，外加請他看天線寶寶+藍藍路洗腦影片

----------


## 小火龍

新增插圖一張

猜猜這是哪個場景？

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

我知道我知道我知道！(揮手)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


是賽西魯跟沃雷卡....噗咧！(遭沃雷卡踢飛)

(沃雷卡：想死嗎？(怒))

嗚嗚...我只是說出事實...不對，我只是說出賽西魯的心聲......唔呃阿阿阿啊！！(遭滅殺    
    


那個畫面....我想不出來XD(燦笑


===========================

沒想到體型大歸大，防禦力還是敵不過強化後的主角XD?

還是說偏偏好死不死，給主角矇到全身最脆弱的部份XD?

話說回來，我怎麼聯想到某張圖的火龍....剛好跟想像中的史托姆很謀合?(笑

只可惜史托姆後來爆頭了....擁有這麼多優秀才能，終究是沒有個正道頭腦能好好利用啊...(嘆
但願他下輩子能轉生成一條好龍(茶


最後....海嘯要來了~海嘯要來了~海嘯要來了~~

沃雷卡要怎麼解決呢？用龍息打掉海嘯？

不過海嘯絕對不只一波，量他體力在好又有龍精水加持，也沒能多發幾發吧？

還是說來個全村合力輪流使用龍息？希望他們還有體力....(遭拖滅

----------


## 芬里尔

很好~ 華麗的猜錯了~（遭滅）
那個分明就是蕭和伶嘛~ 噢噢 好萌~
很好很強大 我們的主角華麗的（炸）滅了晴空守護者（REBORN看多） 華麗的（火龍：1000T伺候……）暴頭啦~ 有點血腥……
咦咦 火龍請客 我們這些支持者是不是也可以分一點？（核爆）
要求不高 一杯機油+1小時220V交流電即可（炸）

請不要相信裏面的鬼話~

    小賽要吃小沃 那個吃 難道…… 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊（暴走）
火龍：呃 爲什麽會暴走……
芬：因爲……小沃很可愛啊~>////<（核爆）
衆：……
芬被耽美腐蝕的很厲害……

----------


## VARARA

我要吃哈薩德。（推眼鏡。）
------------------
重力加速度好可怕（角落發抖）……
呃……
（想像史拖姆藍藍路的樣子）
……














好可愛阿（藍～藍～路！）（滿意的笑容）

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十五 海嘯
　　
　　
　　
　　不行，我得快點回到伙伴身邊，賽西魯還醒著，他可以自己逃脫，至於哈薩德及艾克薩斯，現在的我搞不好能負著他們起飛。
　　
　　心裡這麼想的同時，意識體插話進來。
　　
　　──不可能，你現在的能力只強化30%，頂多只能負400磅起飛，連小哈都背不動，別把龍精水當成神丹妙藥。
　　
　　只強化30%就這麼威了？算了，那不是重點，不然你說怎麼辦，總不能眼睜睜地看他們被海浪捲走吧！
　　
　　──你自己想辦法，而且時間差不多了。
　　
　　什麼時間？
　　
　　──龍精水強化的持續時間，再過一分鐘，你就會恢復成普通的沃雷卡，到時後連我的存在也感受不到了。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

比救世主還救世主的救世主？（連續炸）
唔 漸漸猜不透劇情了呢…… 其實很久以前就猜不透了 ……
話說小賽怎麽了？得到小沃的血而幸福得昏厥了麽……
呃 芬要成爲小賽NO.2了……

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……花了點時間全部看完了。

一開始徐徐的把龍的生活帶出後，世界觀大致成型，穿插的是主角的鍛鍊……

前面看到石上漢字時，還以為龍的世界和人的世界是同一世界，不同時代而已
原來其實是平行次元阿……那漢字是怎麼來的？是其他異鄉人做的嗎……

龍精水一章後，感覺慢慢白熱化了
不過……這段似乎會讓主角等龍實力上升不少阿……
撇開龍精水不提，吃下龍肉應該也有相當的效果。

至於最後出現的黃金龍……嗯，看樣子似乎是支線的開端？（思）

----------


## 小火龍

> 比救世主還救世主的救世主？（連續炸）
> 唔 漸漸猜不透劇情了呢…… 其實很久以前就猜不透了 ……
> 話說小賽怎麽了？得到小沃的血而幸福得昏厥了麽……
> 呃 芬要成爲小賽NO.2了……


猜不到劇情嗎？老實說聽到芬這樣說，火龍很高興呢！就是要讓你們猜不到，嘿嘿！




> 嗯……花了點時間全部看完了。
> 
> 一開始徐徐的把龍的生活帶出後，世界觀大致成型，穿插的是主角的鍛鍊……
> 
> 前面看到石上漢字時，還以為龍的世界和人的世界是同一世界，不同時代而已
> 原來其實是平行次元阿……那漢字是怎麼來的？是其他異鄉人做的嗎……
> 
> 龍精水一章後，感覺慢慢白熱化了
> 不過……這段似乎會讓主角等龍實力上升不少阿……
> ...


基本上第七章就是整個故事最重要的主線，第七章開始就是在解之前埋下的伏筆和謎題的，然而還會有一些新的謎出現，這些在完結時會完全交代。



下一節的內容便是兩位大大提到的──龍精水對於主角伙伴們造成什麼影響，不過他們不會得到強化的能力便是。

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十六 萬靈藥
　　
　　
　　
　　在賽西魯身旁著地後，我立刻像顆洩了氣的皮球似的軟臥下身子，真的好累，我覺得自己可能用了整整一年份的腎上腺素，從遺跡醒來到後一直拼命到現在接近正午時分，我的運動量早已超過我體能的極限了，尤其是龍精水強化功能發動的後遺症，更是令我身體吃不消。
　　
　　不過，那些都過去了，史拖姆的爪牙已潰不成軍，海嘯也成功地被神秘龍打散，現在我的視野中只有萬里晴空，以及一望無際的草原，只要不回頭看燃著煙硝的薩姆村，這裡完全看不出任何危險。
　　
　　賽西魯睡著了，雖然不知道讓他為什麼突然生病，但現在看起來已無大礙，而且就算他真的需要緊急治療，我也沒有多餘的力氣替他去尋求救援了，我現在連睜開眼皮都覺得好累，讓我睡一下，好嗎？
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……看樣子主角隊伍有僧侶了（？）
或著說是運功後可以自行渡過九九八十一難的金蟬子（？）
不過艾克薩斯復明後弱點消失，看來主角眾人的實力又變強了……

是說龍精水為何要配合那三樣物品呢……只能期待作者解惑了。

----------


## 小火龍

> 嗯……看樣子主角隊伍有僧侶了（？）
> 或著說是運功後可以自行渡過九九八十一難的金蟬子（？）
> 不過艾克薩斯復明後弱點消失，看來主角眾人的實力又變強了……
> 
> 是說龍精水為何要配合那三樣物品呢……只能期待作者解惑了。


老實說，這並不是一篇武俠打鬥的作品，所以就算主角武功蓋世，對劇情也不會有任何幫助，但有必要讓主角獲得某些特殊能力，因為接下來的劇情需要。

其實在第一章，就有稍微透露《人龍紀元》的故事走向了。

龍在人類的世界還有什麼傳說？為什麼會有那些傳說？這將會是人龍紀元接下來的主線之一。

----------


## 小火龍

《第七章》旅程──之十七 返鄉
　　
　　
　　
　　然而，關於艾克薩斯有可能復明這件事，我卻是憂心多過於開心。
　　
　　就算強如人類世界的醫學能力，要讓一個盲人重見光明也是相當具有難度的挑戰，眼球是相當精細的器官，就算利用眼角膜移殖或幹細胞研究（再生醫學），可以讓受損的眼球重見光明，但已失去整顆眼球的艾克薩斯就算有龍捐出整顆眼球，也無法將眼球上的神經接到腦部的視覺神經，更何況這個世界根本沒有那種醫術。
　　
　　本來只是想讓艾克薩斯的傷勢快點康復，沒想到他竟然連眼球都長出來了，這不就等於間接透露龍精水的秘密了嗎？這件事若公諸於世，恐怕遺跡所處的那個山頭會被尋找龍精水的龍們整個挖開，甚至連我也會被抓去當實驗品，不行不行，這件事太恐怖了，我一定要和伙伴們說清楚，叫他們守口如瓶。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

芬是小賽 芬是小賽~（核爆）
很好 爲小艾左眼再生幹杯~
火龍的預告 真正的沃小龍要出現了吧
會和小沃有什麽交涉或者糾紛呢？
好期待啊~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

在一城鎮中一個個秘密的聚會場所裡。

不知道為什麼的聚集了許多獸人們，似是在討論什麼重要的事情。


一名帶頭的狼人舉起手來，命令眾人們。

「眾獸們啊，快點做好準備！只要等到沃雷卡‧諾頓回到這裡來，我們就要把那龍抓起來！」

所有跟隨的人都「喝」的一聲附和。

「雖然危險重重，但只要能夠拿道諾頓的血以及龍精水，一定可以讓我們的研究有更進一步的進展！」

全部人再度爆出一陣喝采的聲音。

「大家注意！千萬要小心！龍的力量非常大，覺對不要留給牠們任何機會反擊，等下直接先把牠迷昏。賽西魯，你應該知道要怎麼做吧！不要選在這種時候背叛我們啊，不然你知道牠的下場的。」帶頭的人向旁邊的黑暗角落對著一個黑色的影子講。那黑色身影似乎顫抖的應了一聲。隨後狼人便繼續指揮眾人「其他人在確定諾頓那傢伙被迷昏後，即刻上前去，用特製的鐵鍊把牠綁住，千萬記住要綁緊。到時候就有好戲可瞧了。哈哈哈哈。」

===============================================
無聊打的 ....別介意...XD 
===============================================
黑色的影子：「只是...有種想要去做各種實驗的欲望...沃雷卡啊，還是應該要叫你蕭國榮呢，真想要把你的身體弄到手啊。為了解開世上一切尚未解開的謎團，任何地方的秘密都應該要被解開。不論多小。哈哈哈哈」

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之一 預兆
　　
　　
　　
　　在約定之日前，扣掉還得再前往薩祺大陸遺跡的路程，我只有不到半個月的時間，來處理墨林生生他女兒及薩姆村重建的事，因為我即將以偷溜的方式獨自啟程，父親肯定會氣壞，在那之前，一定要得到他金錢上的支助。
　　
　　回到家的當天晚上，我邀約了父親到花園散散步，我要將這趟旅程發生的一切趣事告訴他，當然他也一副迫不及待想聽的樣子。
　　
　　不過，當我講到威茲曼家族的殘黨攻擊薩姆村一事時，他的表情登時凝重起來。
　　
　　「事情就是這樣，我覺得這件事我有責任，希望父親您能幫助我。」
　　
　　直至我做完最後的結論時，父親才停下腳步。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

那龍……巴哈姆特的子嗣？ 讓芬想到了WOW中的時光守護者和諾茲多姆的子嗣……
很好很好 這麽快就出現了 會有什麽對話 又涉及到了多少秘密？ 期待期待~（感覺像是廣告……那種吊人胃口的廣告……）

----------


## ki1412

雖然前面有點悶, 但越往後越好看呢~
看到主角知道毀滅世界的就是自己時, 我心都涼下來了,
真的很震撼耶~

看到這裡好像到了高潮? 但貌似還有很多事情未交代??
別那麼快完結啊~

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之二 相會
　　
　　
　　
　　為什麼他會在這邊，不是說人龍共存的世界並不存在嗎，難道說我又死了？
　　
　　不，我沒死，我有呼吸、心跳，剛剛從黑色漩渦中摔出來的疼痛感還能隱約感覺到，那為什麼我會和他相會？
　　
　　我心裡冒出了多到數不清的問號，但強化能力的時效已到，意識體已不可能為我解惑，我們人龍倆相望了許久，直到身為人類的他從地上站起來，但仍然還要抬著頭才能與我眼神交會，然後，他竟然開口用龍語和我交談。
　　
　　「久違了，啍，沒想到都過了五年，我還記得龍語怎麼講！」
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

> 那龍……巴哈姆特的子嗣？ 讓芬想到了WOW中的時光守護者和諾茲多姆的子嗣……
> 很好很好 這麽快就出現了 會有什麽對話 又涉及到了多少秘密？ 期待期待~（感覺像是廣告……那種吊人胃口的廣告……）


為什麼芬會認為神秘金龍是巴哈姆特的子嗣呢？
正牌小沃終於出現了，大家知道他在人類世界幹些啥事後，會不會有點失望呢？
我肯定他一定是看了家庭教師Reborn後才會有這種打算！





> 雖然前面有點悶, 但越往後越好看呢~
> 看到主角知道毀滅世界的就是自己時, 我心都涼下來了,
> 真的很震撼耶~
> 
> 看到這裡好像到了高潮? 但貌似還有很多事情未交代??
> 別那麼快完結啊~


很高興您愛看，前面很悶嗎？但火龍認為劇情的舖陳是很重要的，同時也有想要表達，主角過的人類生活的平凡，與龍化後生活的不平凡，做個強烈比對吧！
不知這個效果如何？
大概再三章就會完結了。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

在約定之日前，扣掉還得再前往薩祺大陸遺跡的路程，我只有不到半個月的時間，來處理墨林先生他女兒及薩姆村重建的事，因為我即將以偷溜的方式獨自啟程，父親肯定會氣壞，在那之前，一定要得到他金錢上的支助。

發現錯字(指)(被打

兩人....喔不，一人一龍終於再度見面了。

雖然蕭國榮的身體沒有被拿去做壞事.......不過不管是不是合法，成為黑手黨、殺人一類的事情恐怕也算不上好事吧.......(汗
相較之下沃雷卡的變化才真的叫做"好處"呢XD

嘖嘖嘖....小蕭蕭要好好向小沃沃學習哪......噗嘎！(被亂槍掃射外加亂腳踩過

(蕭國榮：囉唆！)
(沃雷卡：你剛剛叫我甚麼？！)

----------


## 小火龍

> 兩人....喔不，一人一龍終於再度見面了。
> 雖然蕭國榮的身體沒有被拿去做壞事.......不過不管是不是合法，成為黑手黨、殺人一類的事情恐怕也算不上好事吧.......(汗
> 相較之下沃雷卡的變化才真的叫做"好處"呢XD
> 嘖嘖嘖....小蕭蕭要好好向小沃沃學習哪......噗嘎！(被亂槍掃射外加亂腳踩過
> (蕭國榮：囉唆！)
> (沃雷卡：你剛剛叫我甚麼？！)


當今黑手黨有三種
一、金盆洗手的教父以家族的名義在企業界中闖盪，因為是黑手黨，所以不怕下面那種打壓方式。
二、除了上頭所說的，還幹些老本行勾當（殺人越貨、走私販毒、情色賭博），同時也會利用暴力來打壓企業界。
三、完全靠殺人越貨、走私販毒、情色賭博來取得利益。

第二種和第三種，令當今義大利政府及警政機關相當頭痛，但沒拿到證據又不能處理。

所以小沃加入的黑手黨，是火龍想像出來的第四種，以暴制暴，政府不但在金錢上大力支助，而且只要他們不越矩，司法也不會插手。所以嚴格來說應該算是政府的地下勢力，因為他們領的是政府的薪水，在流血衝突中殺人，也是遵照政府的指示。

彭哥列家族算第一種還第四種？

----------


## 芬里尔

彭格列應該是第一種？ 還沒看完 但目前沒看出彭和政府有什麽關係……
鬥嘴大好~（炸） 但最後還是一致對外了……
芬想看外星人長什麽樣（炸）
會認爲是子嗣只是因爲鱗色的關係 應該會遺傳的吧…… 無根據亂猜……（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之三 時間的盡頭
　　
　　
　　
　　那個人影像是鬼魅般飄進房間，我很確定沒看錯，他明明有腳的輪廓，但卻從沒看他動過，先前一直認為看不清他相貌是因為身後的白光所致，直到他進了房間，只離我們不到五步之遙的距離，他的外型仍然是模糊不定，有點像是淡藍色液態空氣所凝成的人形，雖然看起來是個實體，卻完全沒有質感。
　　
　　這真的是宇宙人嗎？宇宙人也是生物，但在他身上完全感受不到生物應有的任何特徵。
　　
　　我不知道該怎麼稱呼他，甚至連他是敵是友都不清楚，如果是敵，光看這房間的科技能力，我們肯定只能任由他宰割；如果是友，那他「抓」我們來這兒的意圖又會是什麼？
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 不知道你有沒有聽過這種說法，世界可能在五分鐘前才誕生，而你在五分鐘之前的所有記憶，全都是假造的，但你本身並沒有發覺，甚至會記得十年前發生的事，但十年前，這個世界跟本還沒誕生。」


不知道小火龍有沒有看過 涼宮春日的憂鬱

她的腳色根本如同那個世界的神一樣 只要他心裡想要的 事情就會成真
用這裡的講法 根本是等同於神級的思念體
外星人 超能力者 未來人 都是因為她的想法= =
如果他不喜歡 這個所有人所處的世界 甚至會馬上毀滅...
所以我們所居住的世界 雖然看起來好像沒什麼改變 
但說不定我們已經死了不知道多少次 這個世界被重新改造多少遍 
才變成我們現在看到的這個世界 不過沒有一個(普通的)人(類)發覺 

(地球上現在的人類 好像總是被排除在外永不知情啊 )




> 「說是被複製也沒錯，但生命卻是獨一無二的，現存在諸多紀元中的生命，僅僅是所有靈魂中的一小部份，況且有些紀元會分歧，有些紀元會滅亡，所以『身體』永遠是不夠被『靈魂』使用的，分歧出來的紀元，瞬間會有同等數量的靈魂進駐。」


那這樣的講法 表示那邊是有點類似於輪迴嗎 同樣的靈魂在重新出現在世界上
不過某部份觀念好像又有點像是 向達倫大冒險裡面的世界 (時間的部份 但是靈魂的話就不是了 )

而跟TSUBASA來比的話 不同的世界裡 都會有一個一模一樣的人 雖然時間可能不同
但都是共同一個靈魂 這點倒是跟人龍紀元裡面相反呢。

----------


## 小火龍

[quote="ShadelanJenn"]


> 不知道小火龍有沒有看過 涼宮春日的憂鬱


呵呵，火龍看涼宮春日的感想，和您不太一樣唷！
您認為心想事成的，真的是涼宮春日嗎？
如果你手上有小說，可以看看「序曲」
主角希望有外星人、未來人、超能力者
而他自己只要當個跟班在旁經歷這些不可思議的事
這就是他的夢想
然而在涼宮一至七集中發生這麼多的事
真正體驗到這些超自然現象的人是誰？是阿虛還是涼宮？
真正和宇宙人、外星人、超能力者有直接接觸的又是誰？是阿虛還是涼宮？
所以火龍認為阿虛才是擁有實現願望能力的人
宇宙人、未來人、超能力者，會接近涼宮春日
完全是因為阿虛希望發生這些不平凡的事，而他只要當個跟班在旁邊見證就好。
你還被作者蒙在鼓裡嗎？那只能說這是作者成功之處了，可能哪天讓阿虛發現原來自己才是神，那一集就是涼宮春日的完結篇了。

不可否認的，火龍寫這篇人龍紀元的確是看到涼宮春日後有感而發，才決定動筆的！




> 那這樣的講法 表示那邊是有點類似於輪迴嗎 同樣的靈魂在重新出現在世界上
> 不過某部份觀念好像又有點像是 向達倫大冒險裡面的世界 (時間的部份 但是靈魂的話就不是了 )
> 
> 而跟TSUBASA來比的話 不同的世界裡 都會有一個一模一樣的人 雖然時間可能不同
> 但都是共同一個靈魂 這點倒是跟人龍紀元裡面相反呢。


會這樣寫，是因為火龍有個疑問存在
首先以有輪迴的觀念來談
你認為你的前世一定是古代人嗎
火龍認為不是
前世有可能是未來人
只因為投生在不同的紀元

火龍認為靈魂是獨一無二的，就算在不同世界有個和你一模一樣的人，但他是他，你是你，你們是完全不同的靈魂。

不過沒人可以說誰對誰錯，連作者也沒辦法證實他自己是對的，因為那都只是幻想，火龍也不例外。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

如果火龍是看到涼宮春日才有感而發 那我就是看到人龍紀元 才會想真正寫意篇小說啦 XD

雖然故事已經想了很久 從很久以前就開始 不過都只是幻想 真的是在幻想...自己想在自己的世界裡 完成自己所想要的一切事物 (不切實際。)




> 完全是因為阿虛希望發生這些不平凡的事，而他只要當個跟班在旁邊見證就好。


不過涼宮春日 因為我看的是動畫 順序既亂 而且很多事情都沒辦法從表面去看明 
所以我才會跟著裡面所講的 認為涼宮才是影響這世界一切的 稱得上是神的人
不過他自己倒是都被蒙在鼓裡 這點他一定會很失望了 她所想要的其實都在身邊 卻都沒發現

也許該去看看小說 才能了解 不知道現在是不是還在繼續出或是完結了？



紀元 時間不停的走 但是卻分歧成很多個不同的紀元
那些進駐的靈魂 到底最初是從哪裡來？神？到底又有多少個靈魂 在那個次元裡
會不會終有一日 靈魂還會不夠的... 除非那個世界絕對會發生足以去影響每個紀元的事件...好讓快到極限的生物死光光？

(幻想...這就是我的世界...)

----------


## ki1412

看到兩位在討論靈魂, 讓我想起一個有趣的靈魂論,
那是李連杰拍的一套電影,
裡面說不同次元會有相同的人, 但他們其實是同人一個, 用的是同一組力量,
當其中一人死了, 力量就會分到其他人那裡,
所以某個邪惡的李連杰就去不同次元殺掉其他的李連杰讓自己變得更強.....

----------


## 狼之咆哮

呵，火龍，居然在這裡遇到你，你居然跑到這裡來寫小説啦？
記得我嗎？我是flyaxay，你的忠實粉絲.....
今天龍獸城上不了了......

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之四 時空遊俠
　　
　　
　　
　　創造出一個人龍共存的世界！有沒有搞錯啊？
　　
　　你也幫幫忙好嗎，我連顆石頭都變不出來了，你叫我創造世界，你當我神嗎？
　　
　　一面發出警訊的屏幕上，影像中的地球一隅突有亮光閃爍，我看見上頭的生物正在戰爭，亮點的源頭貌似比核彈還恐怖的毀滅性武器，被亮光所照射之處，不管有機質、無機質，立刻被燒到連灰都不剩，接著整顆地球開始晃動，片刻後，在世界各地的火山口及地殼接縫迸出火光，同一時間，屏幕上的警訊立即中止，接著我在漸漸變暗的畫面中，看見那顆地球滅亡的模樣。最後，屏幕畫源切斷，代表該紀元就這樣消失了。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

那可真是龐大啊，各個紀元的數量，應該已經超過了之前說的螢幕的量的吧。

神的使者也是有壽命的嗎？那哈納(老爺爺)的壽命又是多久，他又有能夠變換外在樣貌的能力，其他人有沒有呢？

那位老鼠先...生壽命只有五十年...感覺好短(而龍...又感覺好長...以人的觀點來看...)

我覺得人龍紀元已經從奇幻變成科幻了。高科技又與印象中是跟科學有點距離感的"神"這個詞融合在一起。

順便問一下...巧合吧...哈納...老爺爺...是我的錯覺吧？ 
(夏蘭 : 那個死老頭...怎跑去人龍紀元的世界了...他又是怎麼從一直都被限制住的幻想境界跑過去的...)

----------


## 小火龍

哈納老人其實是出現在火龍夢中的一個重要角色

在夢中，把火龍帶到龍世界的那個人，就是哈納

火龍還記得，在夢中大喊：「哈納老人！讓我回去！」之類的話

雖然哈納老人的形象已和夢中完全不一樣，但這個角色在動筆前就已經訂好了

哈納老人其實只是個靈體，從他出現的方式就可以看出來了吧！

----------


## ShadelanJenn

那麼...我的哈納大伯...在我的夢裡..(真的..也是在夢裡...)

我有把我的夢寫下來 那篇的主題叫做石之永恆 還有分 I 跟 II 
因為被封印兩次...但是第二次...我就沒有在醒過來了
 (我又怎麼知道？因為是夢嘛..但是夢裡我夢裡的記憶是連貫的 就像是夢裡的我是一個我 現實中的我也是 只是在這兩個世界中 一部份的記憶似乎透過著什麼 流到了另一個世界的我的身上)

一個是第一次被封印變成石像 我原先以為就會這樣一直到永遠 
卻因著我所不知道的原因 醒過來了

唯一讓我比較安心的事情是 
當時還有我認識的人陪著我 就有 聖文 祈文 聖奇等...
直到最後一刻我已經沒有知覺後

他是一名巫師 我依稀記得我當時是在一間旅館 
但是不知道為什麼 他要追著我 
他給我的理由是 因為我的力量的關係 他必須這麼做 
我拼命的逃跑 不斷的逃 但是他也不斷的追著我
直到我已經沒有地方可以跑 
我只請求他 再給我一點時間 他好像知道我想要做什麼
不知道是巧合 還是他的安排 
我認識的人(就是上面講的) 出現在我身邊

第二次，再恢復了平常的生活一段時間後 莫名奇妙的 那人又出現了
而我也知道 他又將要做什麼事情......

----------


## 小火龍

結果，我們兩個的夢，有一個非常巧合的共同點

就是哈納

難道，那並不單純是個夢而已嗎？

好興奮啊！

----------


## VARARA

火龍阿，咱又多位兄弟了
有趣的小說我看看就過去
但是親自經歷過的小說...
永遠不會過去，更是生命的一環

ShadelanJenn兄
有時間聊聊自己的超自然體驗吧？非幻想ＸＤ

VARARA

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 火龍阿，咱又多位兄弟了
> 有趣的小說我看看就過去
> 但是親自經歷過的小說...
> 永遠不會過去，更是生命的一環
> 
> ShadelanJenn兄
> 有時間聊聊自己的超自然體驗吧？非幻想ＸＤ
> 
> VARARA


這能夠算是體驗嗎...。

夢境的話

除了被封印之外(我覺得有時候 在那沒有感覺 沒有夢的沉睡中 真的很棒 冏)
還有被推進手術室 莫名奇妙打了一針 之後身體不聽使喚 終至睡著

變成狼人 (受到狼嗥影響 看完當天 或是講隔天的夢)

死後去到另一個世界 而且還再那邊遇到一個同班同學 就是段雲豪 (所以...)
而且令我意外的是 那個世界居然可以跟現世連接 接下來的事情 在我醒來以後也有點驚訝 就是那邊還可以上網 我上網查了之後 我的死因居然是車禍= =

最近我倒是一直呆在一個很神奇的地方 這邊的樣子說不上來 但是我就漫無目的的到處閒逛...也許是還不夠深刻的關係吧 或是醒來的時機不對 就忘了 XD

我的小說裏面...的一些情節 可以說是套用我做的夢 一部份則是真實世界中確有的

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……主線已經完整出現了嗎？（思）
總覺得黃金龍其實是主角本身……

後面感覺從奇幻切入科幻了
不知道會有何變化……（思）
不過文中傳出的氣氛，
想必也會轉變吧？
期待後續……

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之五 尋找迪力坦斯
　　
　　
　　
　　隔天，其實也不能說是隔天，因為在這並沒有晝夜之分，但生理現象仍然會持續運行，在這裡餓了就得進食，累了就得休息，睏了就得睡眠，甚至在這過久了，身體也會跟著老化，時之盡頭永遠是個盡頭，這裡沒有過去，也沒有未來，當然所謂的分歧點應該也不可能存在，我不知道若是有使者打算破壞這裡，會不會照成分歧，但很明顯地，沒有生物在見過哈納後，還會保持著那種念頭，更何況哈納的頂頭上司，是創造世界、創造生命的神。
　　
　　言歸正傳，總之就是一覺醒來，睡著之前的時間很理所當然地會被視為前一天，即使只是睡個午覺也會有這種錯覺，何況我這一覺睡到自然醒，感覺睡了很久，如果此時不能稱作隔天，那鐵定是隔兩天或三天。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

TO瀟湘：
嗯……主線已經完整出現了嗎？（思）
總覺得黃金龍其實是主角本身……
黃金龍是巴哈姆特
黃金龍是巴哈姆特的後代
黃金龍是哈納變化而成
黃金龍是主角本身
黃金龍是主角的祖先
還有其他的答案嗎？

讀者的想像力實在是相當多元且恐怖……

後面感覺從奇幻切入科幻了
不知道會有何變化……（思）
用科學無法解釋的現象
就會被稱為奇幻
所以奇幻和科幻其實有一定程度的關聯的
但現在又轉變成維多利亞小說嘍@@

不過文中傳出的氣氛，
想必也會轉變吧？
期待後續……
大大在這裡說的轉變是指？

----------


## 芬里尔

原來有這麽多答案……
應該不會有其他的了 因爲都說完了……（炸）
接下來主角要怎麽樣 沖上去解救某只龍 從而推翻奴隸制度？（炸 ）
突然想到自己很年輕 卻又莫名的成了祖先的那種感覺……
應該是……突然老了好多啊~（炸炸炸）

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之六 達克爾莊園
　　
　　
　　
　　混在路龍中，一路跟著這支隊伍前進，奴僕們的情況令我愈看愈不忍心，動作稍微慢的奴僕，甚至會換來一頓棍責，就算是牲畜，這麼對待牠們也太殘忍，更何況他們是活生生的龍。多次在心中生起前往將衛兵擊倒的衝動，但又馬上冷靜下來，我不能這麼做，在場的衛兵共有四個，雖然我有把握將幹掉他們，但這將會害慘這二十幾頭奴僕龍，就算我真的這麼做，我也沒辦法帶著他們逃跑，他們很快就會被抓回去，下場可能會非常不妙，輕則被毒打一頓，重則被當成晚餐也不無可能……
　　
　　所以我只好忍氣吞聲地跟在後頭，心裡不斷盤算著要怎麼將迪力坦斯救出，也許可以趁他們還在龍多的街道上行劫，但我一直找不到機會下爪，因為方才迪力坦斯的脫隊行為，正讓一位衛兵緊跟在隊伍最後頭。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 瀟湘

……踢擊嗎？
確實是一般龍所沒有的長處呢……
用起來也會有奇襲的效果吧？（思）

有點好奇這麼階級分明的社會
怎麼不會考慮剪斷奴隸翅膀
這樣一方面確立了身份差距
也使他們無力脫逃

還是說是因為醫療水準不夠嗎？
或著是因為階級之間還是有流動……（思）

氣氛轉變，指的是後面突然轉進
太空戰爭之類的……
和中古奇幻的氛圍大相逕庭的感覺
不過顯然沒有，至少到目前為止（笑）

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之七 轉職為奴隸
　　
　　
　　
　　好，接著問題又來了，我該怎麼做，才能順利地成為他們的奴隸？
　　
　　嗨，你好，請問我有榮幸當你們的奴隸嗎？噢，你確定嗎，那很辛苦唷？沒關係，再苦我也不怕！
　　
　　開什麼玩笑，真的這麼問的話，我看他們不會抓我去當奴隸，反而會抓我去精神病院！
　　
　　不然這樣如何？
　　
　　喂，白痴守衛，我問候你全家老小，詛咒你子孫十八代不得好死，生幼龍沒屁眼！可惡，你這個渾小子，看我把你抓來當奴隸！哇，被你抓到了，我只好認命當奴隸嘍。
　　
　　拜託，事情絕對不可能那樣發展，真的這麼激怒他的話，他肯定會當場將我幹掉，並且切成八塊！
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

前半部分笑得抽了 後半部分又看得熱血……
火龍 你習得新技能了…… “冰火兩重天”…… 
其實 這也算不錯的體驗？（炸）
這屬於風涼話？（炸炸炸）

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之八 奴役生活
　　
　　
　　
　　我們被帶出莊園外，繞過半片槭樹林，來到位於莊園後頭的一處山洞，洞外是一處堆滿沙土石礫的岩場，這些砂石應該都是從洞中遂道所挖出來，我記得達克爾吩咐衛兵帶我們來打通遂道，但為什麼我們攜帶出來的工具，只有幾個寬口盆，沒有鐵鍬或十字鎬要怎麼挖啊？
　　
　　我將疑惑告訴衛兵，奴隸們頓時為我的舉動感到咋舌。
　　
　　「當然是用爪子挖，不然幹麼將你的前爪的束縳改到後爪？念你是新來的不和你計較，下次再廢話這麼多，看我打到你滿地找牙！」
　　
　　你可以再囂張一點沒關係，鑰匙在你身上是吧，那代表我第一個開刀的衛兵就是你！
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

發現評價這章好難……
被迫提前使用龍精水麽？
果然不想這麽快結束啊~ 希望火龍開新坑~（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

測試簽名檔

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之九 絕處逢生
　　
　　
　　
　　約莫兩個小時後，那兩位奴隸仍然不死心地繼續挖牆，這道崩塌下來的土牆已被他們挖了二十呎深，他們的爪子已經血肉模糊，但不管我怎麼制止，他們使終就是聽不進去。
　　
　　「夠了，你們別再白費力氣了！」
　　
　　「難道你想死在這裡嗎？我不想！」
　　
　　其中一位轉頭朝我吼道，雖然在黑暗中看不清楚他的表情，但我覺得他像是隨時要衝過來咬我似的。不過我並不擔心他會這麼做，因此他們挖出來的土石已經堆在我們之間，像是一道矮牆將我們隔開，既使他們身材不足七呎，剩下來的空間也沒辦法讓他們爬過來，而且他的嘴巴被絡頭具束住，就算他真的衝過來，也沒辦法張開嘴巴。
　　
　　「對不起，都是我害了你……」

　　迪力坦斯縮著身子，頹然坐在牆邊。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

1.如果這時候，是發出了擴散型的龍息，我會很期待。呵呵呵......。

2.今天早上，洗澡準備出門時想到一件事情。

沃雷卡‧諾頓。是以祖先的名子命名的。而祖先，有可能就是他自己。那麼是他生下他的後代?

另外也讓我想到烘焙王 裡面的那個小丑。 回到過去的麵包...他的名子也是因為這樣子而命名的。(不知道有沒有理解錯。)


3.沃雷卡的簽名，是用電腦小畫家簽的嗎。沒想到他們的時代已經有了。還是在那個科幻的地方的時候做的。冏

----------


## 小火龍

to=ShadelanJenn
1.如果這時候，是發出了擴散型的龍息，我會很期待。呵呵呵......。
你這個大壞蛋！

2.今天早上，洗澡準備出門時想到一件事情。

沃雷卡‧諾頓。是以祖先的名子命名的。而祖先，有可能就是他自己。那麼是他生下他的後代?
不能說，你想被捏的話，msn找火龍


3.沃雷卡的簽名，是用電腦小畫家簽的嗎。沒想到他們的時代已經有了。還是在那個科幻的地方的時候做的。冏
您說呢=ω=

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯~ 經夏這麽一說 芬也開始期待了~（核爆）
突然發現小賽他們被完全的無視了 完全沒戲份了啊……
攝制組經費不足而裁員？（炸）

----------


## VARARA

> 嗯~ 經夏這麽一說 芬也開始期待了~（核爆）
> 突然發現小賽他們被完全的無視了 完全沒戲份了啊……
> 攝制組經費不足而裁員？（炸）


對吼!
你這麼一說我才想到...
小哈小艾小賽還會出現嗎？
不要消失阿～～T口T他們都好棒

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

很遺憾，他們在第一部不會再出現了。
不過第一部也快寫到完結篇，預計在第十章會總結，到時整個故事會暫時劃下句點。

但就人龍紀元世界觀的設定來看，這個故事絕對是可以繼續寫下去的，如果確定有要寫第二部，就完全是主角及其伙伴們發生的故事。畢竟有數億萬甚至更多個紀元世界可寫，只怕火龍靈感不夠罷了。

今天要上台北工作了，很擔心以候會沒啥時間寫呢！ 

問一下，如果人龍紀元和出版社簽約，必需要付費才能觀看(一集六萬字12元)，各位會去看嗎？雖然火龍知道潛水的讀者非常多，這樣問也不太準就是了。

火龍不是貪這點小錢，當然也希望自己寫的小說愈多讀者來看愈好，收費後人氣也許會變低，但現火龍實在很想一嚐出實體書的夢想，然而現在出版社的作法都是先出電子書看購買意願，才會考慮出實體書，所以這是個必經之路。 

畢竟以火龍現在生文的速度，已經不是一個擁有正常工作的寫手該做的事，一天三、四千字雖然不難，但要寫的有內容就很難了。

----------


## xxmxxm8888

偶一定會買的，不過偶在大陸啊……唉……囧TZ
一章12新台幣，還好，不算貴……十章將近27左右人民幣……

----------


## 小幽

> 很遺憾，他們在第一部不會再出現了。
> 不過第一部也快寫到完結篇，預計在第十章會總結，到時整個故事會暫時劃下句點。
> 
> 但就人龍紀元世界觀的設定來看，這個故事絕對是可以繼續寫下去的，如果確定有要寫第二部，就完全是主角及其伙伴們發生的故事。畢竟有數億萬甚至更多個紀元世界可寫，只怕火龍靈感不夠罷了。
> 
> 今天要上台北工作了，很擔心以候會沒啥時間寫呢！ 
> 
> 問一下，如果人龍紀元和出版社簽約，必需要付費才能觀看(一集六萬字12元)，各位會去看嗎？雖然火龍知道潛水的讀者非常多，這樣問也不太準就是了。
> 
> ...


那艾克薩斯左眼恢復不就沒意義了?

買，12元太便宜了，1本小說就要1、2百元，希望能保持1天1篇的進度，我每天都會上來看看的。

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之十 新技能
　　
　　
　　
　　「你，你竟然連龍息也會？」
　　
　　如果不是迪力坦斯的嘴被皮環拘束住，現在肯定張的老大。
　　
　　「我說過我比較早熟了嘛！你快點躲好，這一砲不知會轟落多少土石下來，尤其是那些鐘乳石簡直尖銳到能當兇器，我今天的晚餐可不想吃你的肉啊！」
　　
　　而且萬一你死了，我也沒戲唱了。
　　
　　「我會躲好，但你怎麼辦？」
　　
　　迪力坦斯問道，他飛向我們挖通的遂道中，那邊是唯一頂頭沒有鐘乳石之處。
　　
　　「放心，我不會笨到被石頭砸中的。」
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

如果沒有的話，現在找一位應該不遲。
為了讓故事能夠照實發生，首先得讓條件成立。

期待變成龍的小火龍。祝你龍紀元愉快。
把人類的心給扔了吧。~

期待終有一天...好像見不到了吧...祝你順心 工作愉快 

逛樂器行或店內為玻璃櫃的擺設時請小心 以免發生遺憾。 I LOVE YOU 。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　Yours truly Shadelan Jenn

----------


## 芬里尔

> 如果沒有的話，現在找一位應該不遲。
> 為了讓故事能夠照實發生，首先得讓條件成立。


點頭~（炸）
火龍去找份外賣工作吧~（火龍：想累死我嗎……） 然後芬就祝火龍早日夢到沃 早日遇到地震~（好別扭……） 早日成龍~
到那邊別忘了我們啊~
（帶點特産回來看看我們~）（核爆

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之十一 真實身份
　　


　　飛回到盧坎堡的旅店路上相當順利，完全沒有遇見達克爾的爪牙，不過我們一進旅店後，旅店老闆雖然馬上就認出我，但卻不斷地以懷疑的眼光打量著迪力坦斯。
　　
　　「你是脫逃的奴隸？」
　　
　　奇怪，他為什麼會知道這種事？

　　迪力坦斯被這麼一問，立刻將頭垂至幾乎靠近地面，用側臉不安地看著我，似乎在向我求救，而我馬上就察覺為什麼老闆一看就知道他當過奴隸，迪力坦斯的手腕因長期被鐵圈銬住，上面的鱗片已經磨擦受傷而完全掉落，那一圈角質化的皮膚像是烙印般將跟著他一輩子，永遠訴說著他曾經當過奴隸的事實。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

眼睛紅的快，白的快。要是那個畫面能夠看的到就好了。

如果沒有牠 就沒有主機板可以換了嗎。
那會不會也就不會有之後的一切故事，蕭國榮依然是蕭國榮。
又或者會有其他龍成為替代沃雷卡諾頓的腳色。

啊，更無理的要求，要是人龍紀元能夠變成動畫就好了。

冏。我一陣無言的笑。

龍族啊，忽然覺得可以當龍也不錯，能飛。不過變成龍的話，人類時的價值觀可能要全部捨棄啊。(丟吧你，反正你也不是人了。真要說還是人的一部分的話，就是死過一次的死人。)
[無力反駁......]

----------


## 芬里尔

火龙还是抽空写了啊~ 辛苦了~（鞠躬）
这章……是为了调节一直以来紧张气氛而写的轻松么？
好吧 让芬看看不发射原子弹的后果是什么吧~（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

> 火龙还是抽空写了啊~ 辛苦了~（鞠躬）
> 这章……是为了调节一直以来紧张气氛而写的轻松么？
> 好吧 让芬看看不发射原子弹的后果是什么吧~（炸）


下班了，九點十分，剩不到三小時怎麼寫啦！

輕鬆嗎？其實第八章真的很沈悶，而且火龍比較偏好寫日常生活的說。

史前十年發生的事只是一個過程，並沒有什麼爆點。

不發射原子彈是什麼意思？

----------


## 藍颯斯

火龍大要加油耶~

不過身體還是最重要的耶~

別搞壞身體了耶~

((哈薩德附身??!

咳咳...

總之呢~

健康第一啦~

----------


## 芬里尔

瞄時間…… 原來那是淩晨……
上班一天辛苦了~（鞠躬）
芬覺得輕松很多 因爲笑容很多啊~
不發射原子彈（火龍,不,是哈納老人舉的例子）就是 芬期待世界的裂變~（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

好扯，開始動筆到現在不過短短一小時，竟然生了2000字出來，火龍是吃錯什麼藥了？

繼續趕稿，把明天的份也寫一寫好了。

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 好扯，開始動筆到現在不過短短一小時，竟然生了2000字出來，火龍是吃錯什麼藥了？
> 
> 繼續趕稿，把明天的份也寫一寫好了。


真是好扯~

比扯鈴還扯啊!
((大誤

一小時生出2K字真是很不簡單...

小獸我假如要用生的

1H頂多只生出1.5K不到- -...

所以打字快沒用!((丟筆

還是有靈感最重要

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之十二 冬眠
　　

　　
　　因為旅店老闆不願收留我們，即使迪力坦斯在戴上防禦手套後，完全看不出他曾經被奴役過，但旅店老闆仍然視我們為眼中釘、肉中刺，巴不得我們早點離開，如果不是這老闆嚴重歧視奴隸，就是達克爾這領主太專制，我儘量說服自己是第二點。
　　
　　不過，迪力坦斯因長時間被綑縳的翅膀已彎曲變形，這點是完全無法掩飾的，所以在旁龍看來，他的身份頂多是位重獲自由的僕龍，而且連他自己都不願意站起身來，用兩腳走路，其它龍又怎會認為他曾經是貴族呢？
　　
　　天色已暗，我們走在盧坎堡的大街上
　　
　　「沃雷卡，不然你用兩腳走路，我假扮是你的僕龍跟在你後頭，你沒必要跟我一樣用爬的。」
　　
　　怎麼可能讓自己的祖先假扮成僕龍服伺自己啦，你想害我下地獄嗎？
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

飛過一次就不會忘記了啊。我大概要兩次才行，走一走還會迷路，真是困窘啊。

龍會冬眠的話，就躺下去吧，祝你有個長夢。

只是這樣會睡到多久呢。

沃，順便抱著我一起睡吧。

----------


## 芬里尔

夏蘭也被小賽附身了啊~（炸）
原來 冬眠也可以在其它季節啊……
迪貌似夢到自己吃大餐？ 
從某種角度 的確是不錯的夢~（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之十三 冬眠（下）
　　
　　
　　
　　「那他會睡多久？」我抬起尾巴指向迪力坦斯。「該不會一直睡到雪季停止吧？」

　　雖然說這次的任務並沒有時間限制，但現在離雪季結束少說還有半個月，我可不想每天顧著與屍體無異的他，而且我也拉不下臉和屋主借住這麼久。
　　
　　「正常來說是這樣。」屋主懶洋洋地打了個呵欠，伸出爪子擋在嘴前，但還是露出了他的牙齒。「如果你們很趕時間的話，可以明天就叫醒他，但我不建議你這麼做，最好是讓他睡到雪季結束。」
　　
　　言下之意是我們可以借住一段時間嘍？
　　
　　「是不趕時間，只是怕打擾您太久不好意思，但為何您會這樣建議呢？」
　　
　　「只要是正常龍，不管教養再好，冬眠到一半被吵醒，都會大發雷霆的。今天早上我寶貝女兒將我叫醒時，我氣得與她大打一架，還差點她給吃了。」
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

想睡覺？
把自己撞昏就好了XD
來，那邊就有一面牆，全力衝過去吧！(燦

碰！(被撞飛

這時要是小哈他們也在的話，大概會忍不住先睡著，然後被沃雷卡惡作劇在臉上亂畫吧XD

----------


## 小火龍

封面圖終於誕生啦

----------


## 芬里尔

這個是……替換前？
因爲芬知道小沃笑不出來的~（炸）
他們在哪……沒有建築的樣子啊……
這樣會窒息的啦~（炸炸炸）

----------


## 小火龍

> 這個是……替換前？
> 因爲芬知道小沃笑不出來的~（炸）
> 他們在哪……沒有建築的樣子啊……
> 這樣會窒息的啦~（炸炸炸）


火龍也不知道他們在哪
這是替換前沒錯
因為是第一集的封面

----------


## 小火龍

《第八章》逐本朔源──之十四 另一個老祖宗
　　
　　
　　
　　第二天醒來，好吧，我承認這回絕對不止睡了一天，老實說，我根本不知道自己睡了多久。當我醒來時，發現已不是在一進門的談話室中，而是在一間堆著一些雜物的石穴中，我睡臥在一塊平坦的石版上，身上被一塊薄棉布蓋著，入口的木門微微透進些光線，在我還沒搞清楚身處何方之前，我就瞭解應該是有龍刻意將我搬到這個地方度過冬眠期。
　　
　　我爬起身子，撥開卡在鱗片上的薄棉布，發現自己的身體明顯變瘦了，全身的脂肪、贅肉不翼而飛，但減肥對龍族來說並不是一件好事，當然像達克爾就非常需要減肥，我沒看過哪頭龍可以肥成那樣，他簡直活像隻長著鱗片和翅膀的豬！嗯，這樣形容達克爾，還真是對豬太過失禮了。

　　慢慢恢復知覺的肚子，餓到令我發昏，我曾經有五天沒進食的經驗，也沒現在這麼餓，我開始能體會為什麼冬眠到一半被吵醒會大發雷霆，我現在不算是被吵醒，就已經餓到心浮氣燥，腦中想到的盡是食物，就算閃過伙伴們的長相，也會馬上自動轉換成可以食用的動物，尤其是想到哈薩德時，竟然不自覺地流出口水。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

……
是因爲感覺太熟悉而說出來的麽？
小沃做媒婆了啊~~~~~~（炸
原來 小哈=食物……（筆記 筆記

----------


## ShadelanJenn

夏蘭：「我只是看到沃晃晃腦袋的樣子，就覺得沃好可愛啊。
沃，要是你餓了，不嫌棄就吃了我吧。」夏蘭脫下戴在手上的手環，搖著尾巴站在沃雷卡的旁邊。「只可惜我不是龍啊。」

沃雷卡：「 開完笑 我是主角耶，怎麼能在這種時候，做出破壞形象的事情。」

夏蘭：「我就那麼骯髒嗎，你竟然不願意吃我。喔......」狼的面頰上，留下了一行眼淚。

是的，狼也會流淚，只是沒想到這次居然是因為這種原因而流。

沃雷卡：「其實我早就已經自己吃過了，還是自己做的炒飯最好吃。外面可買不到這麼好吃的料理。」一講到這哩，沃雷卡就一臉幸福的表情，好像看見了天堂近在眼前似的。

夏蘭：「沃，那我也要吃，我想吃看看你做的炒飯。」夏蘭對於剛才的事情忘的一乾二淨了，只在聽見後，張大了嘴，不知不覺中還流口水。

沃雷卡：「好啊......。」


另一方面。

賽西魯：「氣死我了，沃，沒想到你居然丟下我，跑去跟別人親熱。」

賽西魯接到某人打來的電話通知後，掩面而泣，哭的西哩嘩啦。哈薩德則是在一旁被賽西魯當成洩憤的目標。嘴巴上綁著皮帶，整個龍被壓在角落，不斷的掙扎，眼神流露出悲傷的表情，看起來只是讓人更想欺負他，更想吃了他。

艾克薩斯只是站在旁邊，用已經恢復的左眼看著薩納德，卻對於薩納德求助的眼神視若無睹。


待續......。

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之一 龍權聯盟
　　
　　

　　這場戰火的開端，與權利、地位、階級有密不可分的關係。首先談談這個時代的貴族階級以及爵位制度。

　　在這個時代，爵位除了世襲繼承，也可以透過金錢獲得，只要先買下一塊方圓50哩以上的土地，並且準備些金子上貢給皇家議會，便可搖身一變，從平民升級為一位男爵。爵位的高低除了領地大小，家產也是一項重要關鍵，所以大體上，伯爵一定比子爵富有，而男爵財產和最早期的貴族──公爵、候爵相比，幾乎與貧窮無異。
　　
　　在我冬眠的這段期間，西伊琳大陸已是戰事頻傳，而傳出戰火的地區，皆為參與『龍權聯盟』的五塊領地。以賽連．達瑞崗男爵為首的『龍權聯盟』，領主們解放奴隸、減少租地稅金、同時興建簡便且廉價的房舍供貧窮的工龍及僕龍家庭居住，最重要的是──停止補殺弱小的龍。這些作為讓領主與領地居民間信任關係大增，甚至讓許多想脫離貧困，想擁有共同利益的龍們紛紛移居到這些領地上。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之二 追兵
　　
　　
　　
　　我們又在哈克瑪先生居所多待了三天，老實說，這三天我過的一點都不快樂，我承認自己是有點小心眼，但看兩位情侶在自己面前如此恩愛，心中難免會有些悸動。
　　
　　第一天，在迪力坦斯半強迫的邀請之下，我被強拉著與他們情侶倆出遊。也好，看看這兩位老祖宗是怎樣墮入情網也不錯，迪力坦斯似乎對把妹很有一套，他常常說出一些聽似很有深度，但仔細思考卻沒啥營養的話，逗得瑪格琳咯咯痴笑，但我聽起來卻是噁心又肉麻。
　　
　　迪力坦斯在覆著薄雪的半山腰降落，彎下身，摘起一朵白瓣黃芯的茶梅花。
　　
　　「小瑪，這朵花送妳。」
　　
　　「好漂亮喔，謝謝你！」
　　
　　順著迪力坦斯遞過花朵之勢，瑪格琳扶著迪力坦斯的手臂，任他將小白花別在角與耳之間。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

即日起，當日更新章節採取收費，將於隔日更新時解開，不想付費的大大們，可以至小說頻道觀看，幫火龍衝衝點閱率，感恩！

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之三 第四次決鬥
　　
　　
　　
　　颼颼颼！
　　
　　衛兵抓起長矛朝我瞬間刺出數槍，攻擊範圍之長，我只能邊往後跳邊閃躲。
　　
　　「剛剛的威風到哪去啦，看我把你刺成蜂窩！」
　　
　　可能是一直刺不中心急了，他將長矛當成長劍斜砍，我卻被這突如而來的一招削去了手臂上幾塊鱗片。
　　
　　「有種把長矛丟了，我們來場公平決鬥！」
　　
　　「你有什麼資格跟我談公平，你這下賤胚子？」
　　
　　左一聲奴隸，右一聲賤胚，你夠了沒啊？
　　
　　「留點口德吧你，小心生幼龍沒屁眼，如果有母龍看的上你的話，不不，如果你有命回去的話。」
　　
　　「你活得不耐煩了！」
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## ShadelanJenn

沃，好奇怪啊，真的有隱藏嗎。
付費卻感覺好像沒東西 ，雖然這不是重點。

很好看，翅膀是沃的第二生命啊，我都不知道居然還會每天去保養，擦幾萬基爾的皮膜組織保護霜來保養，這也表示沃很有錢啊......。

該不會之後衛兵一個個出現，一個個被做成龍肉大餐......沃長高到百呎 冏
或是翅膀一個個開洞......。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

1萬基爾阿.....真捨得花錢

不過很好奇保養項目是甚麼囧

龍精水的效力暫時被封印了?為了讓沃雷卡能夠認清自己的實力嗎？

既然吃肉能夠復原傷口......那翅膀應該多少也能受惠吧？(正所謂"副作用"？)(被打

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之四 達瑞崗領地
　　
　　
　　
　　將衛兵的屍體拖回屋前後，迪力坦斯和哈克瑪先生忙著為這整頭的龍肉去鱗、將龍血裝盛集中、再支解成好收藏的數塊，我的爪子被銬住幫不上忙，所以只能在一旁看著他們分屍。雖然這畫面有點殘忍，但他們連眉頭都不皺一下，迪力坦斯甚至猛流口水，最後忍不住先咬了一口，然後撕裂下一大塊，遞到我面前。
　　
　　「你要不要先吃一點，剛剛的決鬥辛苦了。」
　　
　　「一點都不辛苦，倒是我現在不爽極了！」
　　
　　我將龍肉吞下，舒暢的感覺卻不能撫平我煩燥的心情。
　　
　　「別這樣嘛，我剛剛有把被他折斷的鑰匙撿回來，看能不能接回去。」
　　
　　「我不是不爽這件事，而是翅膀上這個洞！」
　　
　　我這時才發現，在場的其他三頭龍翼膜都不完整，迪力坦斯的翅膀上有許多小洞，而且佈滿癒合的痕跡，哈克瑪先生的翅膀末端甚至像被扯破一般崎嶇不平，連瑪格琳的翅膀上都有許多小裂縫，和他們相比，我的翅膀簡直像是全新的。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯……這個是……
難道有人要暗殺？ 而且目標是我們偉大的領主？
小沃加油~

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之五 達瑞崗男爵保衛戰
　　
　　
　　
　　創龍曆前10年．利歐之月．3日
　　
　　老實說，我昨晚失眠了，雖然這幾天過的實在愜意，身為龍族，即使三天三夜不睡也不至於沒精神，但睡眠已是一種習慣，還沒入眠就要從寢洞石台上爬起，實在不是一件愉快的事。
　　
　　至於為什麼會失眠，我想不用說，大家也都猜到了。既然今天的任務是要保護達瑞崗男爵的生命安全，那麼想必會有戰鬥發生，連領主都無法應付的場面，肯定會有強敵存在。如果我可以順利發動強化能力，那當然沒啥好擔心的，自從上回在鐸坦那場決鬥，我發現強化效果已不止區區30%了，雖然不知道切確數據為何，少說也有60%以上。但如果又無法發動呢？我真的有勝算嗎？
　　
　　雖然上次的情況應該是間隔時間的問題，這次休息了十幾天，自然可以排除這個因素，但說不擔心是假的，所以我擬定了一些方案，來應付萬一真的又無法發動強化能力，我該如何應戰的計劃。
　　
　　我需要一把武器，一把防守多於攻擊用途的武器，以防止萬一對手持有武器，手無寸鐵的我自然大為不利。但我並沒有修練過任何武器的使用方法，刀、槍、劍、棍、鎚、斧、匕、弓，好像沒一樣我會用的，而且這個時代竟然沒有盾牌這種防具，對龍族來說，攻擊就是最大的防禦，若真的要穿防具，他們頂多在身上穿盔甲，而不會想使用必需浪費一隻爪子來持握的盾牌，盔甲那玩意兒我當然不可能會有。
　　
詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 瀟湘

業餘廚師有武力加值（？）
是龍精水讓達瑞崗男爵變成金龍的嗎？
看樣子，這段任務在這裡就會結束了吧？（思）
不過看樣子，後面還有變數……
期待下篇解惑

----------


## 小火龍

《第九章》龍權聖戰──之六 黃金龍
　　
　　
　　
　　我將達瑞崗男爵的脖子微微抬起，靠在我大腿上，用爪子堵住他鼻孔，他的鼻孔就和體型一樣，同為我的四倍大，我的爪子還差點不夠粗，已經插到硬爪最粗的根部時，才勉強堵住這個大洞。抓住他吸完氣的瞬間，將瓶中金黃色的液體倒入他的血盆大口中，不過我的技術不怎麼純熟，差點讓他嗆到。就算昏迷也是會咳嗽的，就像哈薩德睡著時會打鼾差不多的意思。不過我這樣對待達瑞崗男爵實在是失敬，如果被衛兵看到，搞不好會抓我去毒打一頓，他們絕對無法容忍我這樣對待他們的領主，更不會相信這液體的奇效。
　　
　　當然，我也留下一小口的龍精水讓自己飲用，雖然胸前這個傷口並不致命，但刺的不淺，而且還傷到肺臟及負責噴火與龍息的前肺，連吸呼時都會牽動傷口而疼痛不已。
　　
　　但喝下這金色龍精水後，我卻沒有任何感覺，傷口傳來的疼痛感依究，我想可能不會『發作』的這麼快，不過這時達瑞崗男爵的身體，卻開始發生異狀。

詳全文：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865
　　
──────────────────────────────────────────

自9/27起，人龍紀元將在《龍諦文學》首發更新，小說頻道上的進度將會延緩三日左右，想觀看最新章節的尊貴讀者們，請至《龍諦文學》觀看。

謝謝各位的支持與愛護，火龍定會盡最大的努力完成這部作品的。

連結網址如下：

http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

----------


## 小火龍

《人龍紀元》撤文公告

《人龍紀元》即將推出實體書及電子書，將於2008/10/01與龍諦文學合約生效，屆時將只留下一、二集的公眾版，並且在龍諦文學以電子書型態上架。

為了感謝各方好友長久以來的支持，將與龍諦文學合作推出『看《人龍紀元》免費拿龍幣』贈點活動，活動類型為有獎徵答，想免費拿龍幣的朋友們請踴躍參加，謝謝！

人龍紀元新版：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865

龍諦文學網址：http://www.dc0101.com/novel/index.php

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

龍諦文學有時會上不到  :Embarassed:  
不知道為甚麼

----------


## 拓狼

火龍大的小說真很好看~

期待你的實體書發行...

小獸我會買來收藏的^^

----------


## 小火龍

新增插畫一張
第二章 之一 不良少年

　　「報告老大，小弟哈薩德幫你拿袋子出來了耶。」

　　沃雷卡竟然當起老大來了，還收了小弟哩。不過這位小弟的年紀看起來和沃雷卡未免差別太大了吧！如果沃雷卡是高中生，一臉稚氣的哈薩得簡直就像畢業的小學生。

　　「再幫我拿一會兒，我還得去找那隻老頭。」

----------


## 小火龍

*看《人龍紀元》，免費拿龍幣活動開跑嘍！*

請先至龍諦文學中，火龍的討論版活動帖留言報名，並將下列題目以站內短訊息方式寄給火龍。
http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.p...=48eb88c817ac0

（　）一、主角在人類世界叫什麼名字？1.劉文聰 2.朱木炎 3.陳佐維 4.蕭國榮 5.王大明

（　）二、主角在人類世界的綽號是什麼？1.洛克人 2.小叮噹 3.小火龍 4.藍藍路 5.丁丁

（　）三、主角在人類世界的女友叫什麼名字？1.雷佳莉2.孫翠鳳 3.林詩函 4.劉芷伶 5.呂秀蓮

（　）四、哈薩德第一次出場是在哪裡？1.教室 2.操場 3.廁所 4.網咖 5.酒吧

（　）五、沃雷卡在酒吧中，點了哪樣料裡是店內沒有的？1.黃金炒飯 2.麻婆豆腐 3.四神湯 4.維力炸醬麵 5.炒麵麵包

（　）六、賽西魯擅長的武器是什麼？1.劍 2.刀 3.棍 4.弓 5.斧

（　）七、主角擅長的武術是什麼？1.空手道 2.柔道 3.跆拳道 4.合氣道 5.劍道

（　）八、請問作家小火龍的身份？1.一個神秘的生物 2.原來是條龍3.是一隻神奇寶貝 4.深藏不露的高手 5.變態

（　）九、龍精水是什麼顏色？

（　）十、達瑞崗男爵原本鱗片的顏色為何？

（　）十一、主角前往龍精水遺跡時，岩石上刻的密語是哪八個字？



問卷調查：不計分

一、你覺得神秘金龍的真實身份為何？

二、你覺得主角還能不能與芷伶見面？如果能，會以什麼樣的形式？

三、人龍紀元中，你最喜歡的角色是哪一位？（若為沃雷卡，請註明是主角還是副主角）


注意事項：
一、請不要公佈答案
二、請記得先報名參加，以示公正
三、前三十名可得到20元龍幣，分數最高的前三位可得到50元龍幣(如同分，將抽籤決定)
四、如參加人數超過百位，將會增加名額至五十名
五、參加人數依本帖回覆量計算，一人一帖，多發將刪除之
六、報名完的２４小時後，如本帖的報名處未收到回覆，表示系統漏信，請重寄一份

----------


## 小火龍

人龍紀元 第二部

之一 開發權擂檯賽
　　
　　
　　
　　這裡是薩祈大陸。
　　
　　薩祈大陸位於熱帶地區，介於伊琳大陸與伊索大陸之間。稱霸薩祈大陸的種族，是一支名為迪諾龍的龍族，他們極具野性，在這裡，身長二、三十呎的迪諾龍隨處可見，他們是廣大草原上的掠食者。
　　
　　迪諾龍即使生性殘暴，仍然有群居觀念，他們有村落，強壯的迪諾龍會主動照顧村落中年幼亦或是雌性的迪諾龍。對一頭迪諾龍而言，逃避這種責任，是比拱爪交出自己狩獵的地盤還要可笑之事。
　　
　　因此「變強」，是所有雄性迪諾龍共同的願望，在決鬥的名義下，他們進行一次又一次的殺戮，為的只是得到能在一夕之間讓身體成長數呎的龍肉。然而決鬥的雙方都樂此不疲，識大體的迪諾龍並不會因家屬死於決鬥中而怨恨對方，因為自己終有一天，能夠擁有與其它龍對等決鬥的條件。唯有透過決鬥，才能讓自己快速地茁壯，這點每頭迪諾龍的條件都是相同的。
　　
　　但是，自從三十年前，西洋龍以開發薩祈大陸為由，介入了迪諾龍的生活圈中，這一切都變的不一樣了。
　　
　　
　　
　　雷特，他是一頭剛滿八十歲的年輕公迪諾龍，他擁有一身灰色的鱗片，頭身長十五呎，居住於塔姆村。自幼開始，他一直是當地的孩子王，打架正是他的強項，和他同年紀的迪諾龍，沒有一頭能在戰鬥中佔到他便宜。但是，自從塔姆村在三十年前，接受了「諾頓家族企業社」的開發案後，村子裡開始蓋起一些西洋龍風格的建築，甚至還有學校。
　　
　　雷特六十歲那一年，村子裡的學校峻工落成，這同時也是雷特悲慘生涯的開始。因為，他根本不是唸書的料，即使他打架再厲害，每天要面對比石板還厚的課本，簡直快把雷特逼瘋了，更慘的是，他笨拙的爪子連筆都拿不穩。
　　
　　這一天，雷特又翹課了，雖然年長的龍們並不會強迫他們讀書，但從小一直因擅長戰鬥而被捧得高高的雷特，卻因學校這種東西的出現，使他在同伴間的地位一落千丈。
　　
　　──啍，讀什麼書嘛，成績再好也不能當飯吃……
　　
　　離開學校前，雷特心中暗付了一句，他展開雙翼，頭也不回地往鎮上鬧區飛去。
　　
　　但是不待在學校內等放學，雷特什麼事也不能做，他的家境並不富裕，父親在他翅膀還沒長出來前，就死於決鬥中，從小都是靠母親的扶持，以及村中強壯的迪諾龍救濟，才得以維生。他還不夠壯，還沒到能夠和其他迪諾龍爭奪地盤的程度。在學校尚未成立前，雷特常常會靠著自己強壯的身體，替鎮上的商龍運送貨物，賺點零用錢，但現在他沒辦法這麼做，他只能每天在學校內混吃等死；雖然校方會提供免費的食物給他們，但雷特已經受夠了這種被當成弱者看待的生活了。
　　
　　咕嚕嚕嚕嚕……
　　
　　經過一處肉攤時，雷特因嗅到血腥味，而使的肚子咕嚕作響，他身上雖然有錢，卻是將這幾天的午餐賣給同學賺來的一些零用錢，這筆錢，雷特想用在特別的地方，他不能在這邊將錢花掉了。
　　
　　──不行，窩要忍住，窩存的錢剛剛好可以買入場券，窩已經忍了五天了，不可以在這個時候放棄……
　　
　　如果雷特會使用雙腳行走，那他現在一定會用前爪摀著餓到快抽筋的肚子。他步伐蹣跚地往鎮中心最熱鬧的地方走去，那裡是「諾頓家族企業社」的分公司設立處，同時也是今日備受眾龍矚目的「開發權檑檯賽」會場。
　　
　　薩祈大陸各個村落的開發權，原本早在三十年前被「諾頓家族」取得，但近年來，薩祈大陸不論在農業、工業、觀光業上，都因這些科技先進的西洋龍的介入，而有了突飛猛進的成績。許多有經營相關企業的家族，當然看不慣這塊大餅被諾頓家族獨吞，因此在薩祈大陸的開發全幾乎被諾頓家族壟斷一事，擁有相當大的反對聲浪。
　　
　　諾頓家族的首領「卡艾爾．諾頓」先生，也是頭通達情理之龍，自然願意以公平競爭的方式，來讓企業界共同開發薩祈大陸。雖然諾頓家族能成功打入薩祈大陸這塊幾乎與西洋龍斷絕聯絡的市場，完全是拜他兒子「沃雷卡．諾頓」所賜。三十年前，諾頓家族與敵對的威茲曼家族因私龍恩怨，將薩祈大陸西岸的薩姆村當成戰場，起因完全是為了追殺沃雷卡。當然，沃雷卡在事後向村民們揚言負起村落整建的責任，沒想到這場災難，卻成了開發薩祈大陸的契機。
　　
　　然而競爭的方式，則是按照薩祈大陸最傳統的爭奪地盤方式──決鬥──來進行，雖然決鬥一事，西洋龍也相當熱衷，但他們也算是文化較高的龍，能坐下來慢慢談的事，當然就儘量別用流血喪命之途來解決；但入境隨俗，決鬥在薩祈大陸是司空見慣之事，也許是樹大招風，有相當多地家族對諾頓家族懷有敵意，因此他們在會議中紛紛舉起雙爪讚成此事非用決鬥來解決不可，若是不服，諾頓家族必需無條件交讓出開發權。
　　
　　諾頓先生自然也就答應了，說起決鬥，諾頓家族的守護者們也不是省油的燈，而且近年來又加入不少新血，若說是諾頓家族的全盛時期，一點也不為過。
　　
　　雷特來到會場大門前，卻被一頭西洋龍阻攔在外。
　　
　　「小弟弟，你現在怎麼沒在學校唸書呢？」這頭西洋龍是諾頓家族的員工，此時在會場擔任入口控管的工作，說明白一點，就是售票員啦。
　　
　　西洋龍與迪諾龍在外觀上相當容易分辦。西洋龍大多使用雙腳站立，他們身上的鱗片整齊，並不像迪諾龍長滿了骨板與棘刺，他們的雙爪上，都戴著保護爪子的防禦手套，而且西洋龍的頭身長不會超過十呎，這是他們居住的伊琳大陸規定之律法，用意是防止龍們為了追求巨大的體型，而殺害自己的同類，以取得具有神效的龍肉。所以即使雷特身前這位西洋龍年約150，體型卻比雷特這位年僅80的學生小了一號。雷特有十五呎，而他只有九呎四吋。
　　
　　「窩對那種事沒興趣，反正只要有錢就能入場，不是嗎？」雷特抬起頭，望著售票處上的二種價位。「而且如果學生不能入場，尼們幹麻還販售學生票啊！」
　　
　　這頭西洋龍伸出爪子搔了搔腦袋，覺得雷特這麼說也有道理，這裡不是伊琳大陸，他根本不需要嚴格執行上課時間不能讓學生進入公眾場所的法令。
　　
　　「好吧，當我沒說，入場費是1500基爾。」
　　
　　雷特一聽大驚，他的錢也只有800基爾，足足差了快二倍。
　　
　　「喂喂，尼講不講理啊！學生票不是0.8K嗎，尼竟然跟窩收1.5K？」
　　
　　K是迪諾龍慣用的基爾幣單位，1K代表1000基爾之意。
　　
　　「抱歉。」西洋龍客氣地道。「學生票的範圍並不是學生就可以購買，而必需是未滿70歲的未成年龍才可使用，你應該超過了吧？如果我有說錯的話還請見諒，不過你必需出示個龍ID卡以證明你的龍齡。」
　　
　　「哪有這種事，尼們這是詐欺呀！尼知道我為了存這0.8K餓了多久的肚子嗎？」雷特有點惱了，因為肚子餓，讓他的脾氣變得更加暴燥，他直豎著長滿棘刺的尾巴，露出滿口尖牙，一副想要攻擊身前這位西洋龍的樣子。
　　
　　「你別亂來啊，這也不是我規定的，你和我抗議也沒用啊！」這頭西洋龍似乎也擔心雷特會對他不利，若真的打起來，就算雷特只是個學生，體型上的優勢仍然將他吃得死死的。他不安地抓住自己的防禦手套，隨時準備脫下，與雷特較勁一番，戴著手套是沒辦法使用爪子攻擊的。
　　
　　「這邊發生什麼事了？塔羅，你可別和迪諾龍打架啊，你打不贏他們的。」
　　
　　一公一母兩頭西洋龍此時正好走進會場，及時阻止了這場糾紛，雷特轉身一看，來者是一頭十呎藍鱗公龍，與一頭八呎金鱗母龍。
　　
　　「諾，諾頓少爺！」被稱為塔羅的西洋龍怔了一下身子，立刻向他們家族的少爺恭敬地行個大敬。
　　
　　這位諾頓少爺正是諾頓家族的長子，沃雷卡．諾頓，他身旁的母龍是他的妻子「凱特莉娜．哈克瑪」，也是諾頓家族中建設部門主官「克羅諾．哈克瑪」之女。
　　
　　「不用這麼多禮，自然一點就好，說起來，你年紀還比我大，沒必要向我低頭哈腰的。」
　　
　　沃雷卡這話一出口，塔羅才抬起頭來：「回少爺的話，這頭迪諾龍想進會場觀戰，他堅持以學生票價來購票，但他已經成年了，因此起了些爭執。」
　　
　　「哦？」沃雷卡打量了雷特一眼。「朋友，可以和我說你為什麼這麼想進去觀戰嗎？這錢你即然捨得花，表示你相當重視這件事，0.8K對迪諾龍來講，不是筆小數目呢！」
　　
　　雷特一聽，又更生氣了，他很討厭有錢龍，他覺得沃雷卡眼中充滿了鄙視，但他知道沃雷卡的身份，卻不敢發作。
　　
　　「就是想看啊，窩想觀摩一下正式的決鬥，這樣窩的戰技會更精進，才能早點去爭奪地盤啊！」
　　
　　其實雷特沒有說實話，他來這是別有用心，因為這種擂檯賽比的內容是決鬥，許多家族的守護者或參賽者可能會因此喪命，也許他們會重新徵召新血加入，雷特是來這碰碰運氣的。
　　
　　凱特莉娜向沃雷卡使了個眼神，而後者微微點道回應。
　　
　　「這樣啊，那我幫你出錢吧。」沃雷卡自腰袋中取出一杖1000面額的基爾金幣。「這是1K，算我招待吧，反正這場擂檯賽也是我家舉辦的，剩下的錢還可以買些點心，你應該餓了吧？」
　　
　　雷特一聽大驚，沒想到這位沃雷卡竟然願意幫他出錢，而且一出爪就是1K，1K可是要讓他幸苦打工二天才賺的到的數目；再說雷特不記得自己和沃雷卡說過他正餓著肚子，這個沃雷卡也太厲害了吧！
　　
　　「尼，尼怎麼會知道窩肚子餓了？」雷特驚訝地問。
　　
　　「你剛剛說的呀，我聽力可是好的很！」沃雷卡笑道。「而且就算你沒說，我光看你的氣色就知道了，你至少五天沒進食了吧？別為了這點小事餓壞了身子。」
　　
　　說著，沃雷卡便摟著凱特莉娜走進了會場。當下，雷特認為沃雷卡的身子好巨大，雖然他只有十呎，但他的氣度在雷特看來，簡直比長老級的三十呎巨龍還要令龍尊敬。
　　
　　
　　
　　終於買到了門票，雷特有點恍忽地走進了會場。「衝啊！殺啊！幹掉塔！」他聽到圍觀群眾的叫喊聲，立刻感染上興奮而熱血沸騰，他覺得整頭龍昏沈沈的，不知道是太興奮還是太飢餓所致。他嘴裡叼著一塊剛買來的象腿肉，正四處找尋著空位讓他能早一點觀戰，他已經因遲到而錯過好幾場決鬥，雖然說現在成功進了場而且還有錢買吃的，都要感謝那位諾頓家族的少爺，但若錯過了精采畫面，仍然可惜。
　　
　　圍觀的群眾相當多，幾乎擠滿了會場，雷特好不容易才在最外圍的高台上找到個空位。觀眾的數目是迪諾龍與西洋龍滲半，甚至還能見到一些東方龍。雷特打死也想不到塔姆村會有這麼熱鬧的一天；如果是在三十年前，一年間能見到一頭西洋龍就很了不起了，現在竟然放眼望去到處都是，連愛好和平的東方龍都來了。
　　
　　不可否認的，這都是西洋龍的開發，所帶來的繁榮，也許雷特還沒感覺到，但迪諾龍的生活品質，已經一天天地在進步，學校雖然令他討厭，但迪諾龍就學完全免費，而且還提供一餐免費的食物，這些錢都是從公營事業的營利中支助的。
　　
　　不過，西洋龍若可以直接給他錢，雷特會更高興，就像慷慨大方的沃雷卡一樣。
　　
　　擂檯上的決鬥持續在進行著，這場擂檯賽共有十五支家族來參加，加上諾頓家族共十六支。每個家族派出三位家族成員進行決鬥，每場決鬥雙方各派一位參賽者上場，途中可以和檑檯下的隊友接力進行，直到其中有一方陣亡或投降，決鬥才會分出勝負。
　　
　　不過，這些家族的成員幾乎都是西洋龍，西洋龍似乎相當怕死，每場決鬥幾乎都是以投降告終。雷特相當不滿，他想看的不是這種決鬥，他希望看到的是鮮血四濺，龍肉因爪子的拉扯在空中橫飛的畫面，那種決鬥才大快龍心，而且這些家族成員死愈多，他就愈有幾會加入他們。
　　
　　──啍，西洋龍還真是沒種，窩看塔們若是遇到窩們迪諾龍當對手，一開打就馬上喊投降了吧！
　　
　　雷特如是想著，但他的想法，卻在他目睹的第一場西洋龍與迪諾龍之決鬥後，徹底改觀。
　　
　　『接下來要入場的是，紅方──喬咪家族的狂戰士，達瓦克！達瓦克是喬咪家族的主力，也是頭強壯的二十呎迪諾龍，達瓦克可以一爪殺死一頭象，真是不得了的怪力呀！是什麼樣的強敵讓喬咪家族需要派出如此重兵坐鎮呢！沒錯，那就是我們大家期待已久的，藍方──諾頓家族，備受矚目的焦點，獨眼尼洛！』
　　
　　頓時，會場內的氣氛被炒熱到最高峰，群眾瘋強的喊叫聲，讓雷特懷疑自己的耳膜是不是就要這麼被震破了。但他好興奮，雖然龍龍都會支持自己的同胞，但不知道什麼，他對諾頓家族派上場那頭叫做獨眼尼洛的西洋龍更為支持。
　　
　　──獨眼尼洛，哇賽，塔真的酷斃了，全身黑到發亮的鱗片，還戴了一副全罩式墨鏡！塔看起來只有100歲出頭吧，為什麼能這麼有氣勢？
　　
　　雷特心中讚賞著獨眼尼洛的同時，會場的廣播再度響起。
　　
　　『獨眼尼洛，上兩場諾頓家族全靠他單獨一龍，瞬間打敗了同為西洋龍的對手，但這回他的對手仍強敵中的強敵，光是體型就差了快四倍，獨眼尼洛能不能再四強賽中再奪一勝？還是會像其他對上迪諾龍的西洋龍一般投降呢？』
　　
　　「加油！獨眼龍，尼可別輸啊！」
　　
　　「窩們賭金全壓在尼們諾頓家族身上，可別讓窩們失望啊！」
　　
　　無意間，雷特發現身邊不少的迪諾龍同胞也像他一樣支持著諾頓家族的代表，到底諾頓家族是有什麼驚龍實力能讓大家這麼看重，而且就算那個獨眼尼洛再強，想打敗這樣的對手仍然太強免強吧？
　　
　　『決鬥開始！』
　　
　　一瞬間，全會場已幾乎噪音的吶喊聲又提高了幾十分貝，倏地，雷特感覺地板在震動，怎麼回事，是地震嗎？過了一秒，雷特才發現群眾們的龍嘯已停了下來，但那聲音還是大到震耳欲聾，而且地面還在持續晃動。
　　
　　原來這場震動的起因，是獨眼尼洛發出的龍威，雷特從沒想到西洋龍也有發出這麼驚龍的氣勢，獨眼尼洛的龍威，甚至震攝住與他為敵的達瓦克，達瓦克呆立當場，吃驚地望著獨眼尼洛。這記龍威中止後，整座會場瞬間鴨雀無聲，雷特覺得好像要發生什麼不得了的事了，緊張地嚥了一口口水。
　　
　　下一刻，獨眼尼洛的身影霎時消失在擂檯上，群眾發出一陣驚呼，然後又靜下來。大家似乎都在找尋獨眼尼洛的身影。
　　
　　「在那邊，達瓦克身體下面！」
　　
　　直到這一位觀眾這麼一吼，會場又頓時沸騰起來，叫嘯聲不絕於耳，獨眼尼洛在一瞬間欺近達瓦克懷裡，並且施與沈重的上勾拳。
　　
　　僅僅這麼一擊，達瓦克頓時口吐白沫倒下，獨眼尼洛雙爪交叉在胸前，緩步走向藍方的擂檯邊，雷特這時才看見剛才與他在會場入口見面的沃雷卡也站在參賽席，他身邊還有一頭看起來才剛成年的深楬鱗色西洋龍，而且身高才短短的八呎，年記看起來，簡直比雷特還要小。
　　
　　雷特覺得納悶極了，諾頓家族怎麼一堆奇怪的角色，如果說沃雷卡很強那他沒意見，因為沃雷卡真的看起來深藏不露，但那頭矮小的西洋龍又是怎麼回事，雷特怎樣也想不到那種身材和年記有辦法上戰場。
　　
　　獨眼尼洛站在擂檯邊，似乎不打算奪去已昏厥的達瓦克性命，如果是正常的決鬥，通常要到其中一方戰死或投降才會宣佈中止，但諾頓家族主場的擂抬賽中，竟然加入了倒地一分鐘不起，也算是落敗的規則，似乎早就料到會發生這種事。雷特對諾頓家族的欽佩，又提升了幾個百分點。
　　
　　一分鐘過後，負責數秒的裁判龍宣佈藍方獲勝後，會場又爆出一陣欣喜的狂嘯。

----------


## 小火龍

(第二部)之二 志向
　　
　　
　　
　　獨眼尼洛走下擂檯，他的全名為「艾克薩斯．尼洛」，在他墨鏡下的左眼臉上，有著一道觸目驚心的爪痕；不過他並非真正獨眼，他的視力相當正常，至於為何要喬裝成獨眼龍還戴上墨鏡以防被旁龍看穿，這件事也只有沃雷卡等龍清楚。

　　迎接他歸來的沃雷卡伸出爪子示意與他擊掌，但前者卻完全沒有要回應的意思，只是自顧自地向前走。
　　
　　艾克薩斯是沃雷卡的隨身保鑣，但他們平日感情就如同親兄弟般的好，艾克薩斯這副冷酷樣早就是他的招牌，沃雷卡自然也不會計較太多。
　　
　　「你果然還是使用了那個。」沃雷卡說得不清不楚，但這話在場的三龍都聽得懂。艾克薩斯肯定使用了什麼特殊能力，才能在一瞬間將達瓦克這樣的強敵擊倒。再怎麼說，艾克薩斯剛才的表現，已超過正常龍的水準。
　　
　　「對手，太強，沒辦法。」艾克薩斯微微搖頭，若不是沃雷卡十分清楚艾克薩斯到底做了什麼事，一般龍看到剛剛那場決鬥，還真難把「強」這個字眼與達瓦克聯想在一起。他躺在地上的時間還比站著時來的久。
　　
　　「也罷。」沃雷卡輕嘆了一口氣，「下一場你就輕鬆打吧，真的不行就投降，交給我和小哈來應付就好。」
　　
　　「是啊，尼洛大哥，你就好好休息，連打三場，你也累了耶。」
　　
　　這名八呎高的年輕龍名叫「哈薩德．佈雷斯」，沃雷卡口中稱的「小哈」指的就是他。哈薩德曾經是沃雷卡求學時代的同學兼小弟，畢業後，哈薩德也就理所當然地追隨著他心目中的大哥，成為諾頓家族的一員。

　　不過，哈薩德能夠參加這個關係到家族利益的擂台賽，表示他也有二把刷子，只是不管怎麼看，他都是三位參賽者中最弱小的。
　　


　　下一場決鬥就是總決賽，打上前二強的兩支家族除了沃雷卡帶領的「諾頓家族」外，另一支則是來自首都的「達瑞崗家族」。如果說「諾頓家族」是東伊琳大陸最有名氣的家族，那「達瑞崗家族」則是全伊琳大陸上龍龍知曉的大家族，他們自稱是龍王的後代，連家族名號都與首都同名。只不過達瑞崗家族的名聲似乎不怎麼好，多年前甚至傳出與惡名昭漳的威茲曼家族有金錢利益上往來的緋聞，而鬧得整支家族一身腥騷。當然，到現在風評仍然相當差勁，網路上的流言甚至將他們批評得體無完鱗，指出他們其實是冒用達瑞崗這個尊貴的姓氏。

　　總決賽採三戰兩勝制，也就是說，雙方家族的三位參賽者都要出場，並且以抽籤的方式，決定他們的對手以及出賽順序。
　　
　　雙方的隊長同時走向籤桶，沃雷卡抓出一顆號碼球，「二號」。
　　
　　「唉呀，這樣一來，無論如何都得出場嗎？」
　　
　　沃雷卡感嘆地道，如果說他抽到三號，那麼只要哈薩德與艾克薩斯先取得二勝，那第三場當然就不用比了。不過這話聽在一旁的對手耳裡，可是刺耳至極。
　　
　　「可惡，小子你話可別說太滿，我們『達瑞崗家族』可是巴哈姆特大王的後裔，別把我們和那些雜牌家族混為一談！」
　　
　　代表達瑞崗家族的隊長「克魯澤．達瑞崗」忿忿地斥著，同時抽出另一籤桶中的號碼球，「一號」。
　　
　　「唉，賽連先生若知道他的後代如此拔扈，恐怕會大哭一場吧！」

　　沃雷卡意有所指地說著。他口中說的「賽連先生」指的正是龍王巴哈姆特的本名「賽連．達瑞崗」，而克魯澤卻勃然大怒，那是他引以為傲的老祖宗，他當然聽得懂。
　　
　　「你竟敢直呼龍王的名諱，你和他很熟嗎？實在是大不敬！」
　　
　　沃雷卡確實和龍王巴哈姆特有著一段不可告龍的因緣，但這事說出來恐怕沒有龍會相信，只會當做是怪力亂神之事，說不定還會笑稱沃雷卡是神經病！
　　
　　「你不知道我是誰嗎？」沃雷卡瞪了他一眼，「當年協助達瑞崗男爵一統天下的『戰神沃雷卡』，正是我們家族的老祖宗，這點祖譜上都有記載，可不是像你們光是相同姓氏就想和龍王套關係！」
　　
　　「啍，戰神沃雷卡？聽都沒聽過，我看是『水果酒』（在龍語中，戰神與水果酒同音）沃雷卡吧！搞不好只是在龍王身邊渣榨葡萄酒的小僕龍，別笑破我肚皮了！」克魯澤輕蔑地道。他壓根兒沒聽過戰神沃雷卡這個名詞，而且他知道眼前這龍的名字也正好是沃雷卡，這肯定只是對方虛張聲勢的說詞。
　　
　　「如果你真的老愛將龍王掛在嘴邊唸的話，最好去看看《龍權聖戰戰記》這本書，你就會知道戰神沃雷卡對龍王的豐功偉業有什麼貢獻了。」沃雷卡雖然被對方消遣得頗不是滋味，但還是盡量保持理性，他用書籍來彰顯自己的涵養與文學氣質。

　　「那種野史小說有什麼好看的，裡面的歷史龍物高達八成都是虛構的，就連龍王的岩石灰鱗色在野史中也被炫染成黃金色，那種顏色的鱗片根本不可能出現，你還當真相信野史啊？」克魯澤不以為意地自鼻孔噴著大氣。這本書他雖有聽過，卻不屑一顧。
　　
　　「你能保證野史中記載的全是虛構嗎？沒親眼見過的事，最好別說得這麼肯定！」沃雷卡是真的瞭解確有其事，否則話不會話得這麼滿。他曾經歷過凡龍不可能體驗過的奇幻經驗，但就像之前所說的，這種事說出來只會惹來嘰笑罷了。

　　「不然你見過嗎？」克魯澤反諷道。「二萬多年前的事早就不可考了，只有正編歷史才具有說服力，你少拿野史裡的虛構龍物來往自己臉上貼金吶，小酒匠。真奇怪，僕龍的後代怎麼會成為貴族啊，實在笑掉我的龍牙了。」克魯澤嘰笑著，說出來的話也愈來愈帶刺。
　　
　　「你再說一次看看，我馬上打爆你那張臭嘴！」沃雷卡緊握著雙爪，尾巴直直地豎起，巴不得立刻一拳揮下去。
　　
　　「兩位少爺，有什麼私龍恩怨，請於決鬥中發洩好嗎？否則別怪在下判兩位失去資格。」兩龍如此你一言我一句地鬥著嘴，讓大會身兼裁判的主持龍也看不下去了，雖然這頭主持龍是諾頓家族的成員，心裡也看不慣達瑞崗家族的行徑，但身為裁判，仍不失其公正。圍觀的群眾也紛紛發出抗議之聲，他們是來欣賞決鬥，不是來看嘴砲的。
　　
　　「你看，連你們家的僕龍都不挺你這個主子，你做龍失敗吶！」
　　
　　克魯澤仍然不肯作罷，惹得沃雷卡和主持龍同時白了他一眼。
　　
　　「真可惜你不是抽到二號，否則我今天非殺了你不可！我已經上百年沒吃龍肉了，還真懷念那味道！」
　　
　　沃雷卡氣憤地走下擂檯，尾巴還在擂台的石板地面上拍了一下，一塊石板登時裂成數塊。雖然他落下狠話，但克魯澤完全不當作一回事，就算真的打不過他，只要提前喊降，除非對方想被批評成一頭殘暴且缺乏文化素養的西洋龍，不然只要投降，就不會有生命危險。

　　而且他並不覺得達瑞崗家族會輸給諾頓家族，早在這場擂台賽開打前，諾頓家族所有可能出賽的成員之底細及弱點，早被他們透徹研究過一番，如今他們最擔心的「神射手迪文」以及「嗜血馬奇」並沒有上場，克魯澤自認勝卷在握。
　　
　　之後，艾克薩斯抽到「一號」，哈薩德理所當然就是「三號」，總決賽即將展開。
　　
　　
　　
　　自從二強脫穎而出後，擂台上就再也沒有一丁點兒動靜，好不容易等到有龍走上場，卻只是抽籤，甚至兩位隊長還當眾開罵了起來，讓圍觀的群眾是抱怨連連，叫罵不斷。聚集著半圈會場的迪諾龍觀眾，還險些發生暴動，所幸負責維持這一帶秩序的公安龍員是塔姆村長老派來的手下，迪諾龍可以不理會西洋龍憲兵的勸戒，但對於長老授權的公安龍員所說之言，沒有一頭迪諾龍敢違抗。如果說當今西洋龍的龍王地位相當於總統，那迪諾龍長老在薩祈大陸上就像是皇帝一般更具權威。
　　
　　不過，雷特打從心底支持著沃雷卡，他不但不像其他迪諾龍同胞一般焦燥，反而還默默地支持沃雷卡能在嘴砲戰中勝出，雖然從外場完全聽不見他們叫罵的內容，但他看見沃雷卡先走下擂台，心中還是「啊」的慘叫一聲。
　　
　　「喂，雷特，尼也翹課啦！」
　　
　　一頭年記與雷特差不多的迪諾龍走近他身後，用前爪點了點雷特的尾巴。
　　
　　「布魯！」雷特驚得縮了一下尾巴，「尼來這幹麻？」
　　
　　這位布魯擁有一身迪諾龍國民色的土黃色鱗片，頭身長為小了雷特一些的十四呎，他們自幼就認識，連在學校也是混在一起的伙伴，當然也常常一起翹課；不過布魯的父親在十五年前奪得一塊薩姆村附近的地盤後，他們全家龍就搬過去那邊住，兩位伙伴見面的機會，也就少了許多。現在他們僅僅只是互相認識，關係也沒以前這麼熱絡了。
　　
　　「還用說嗎，當然是來觀戰的。」
　　
　　「尼眼力真好，這麼多龍也認得出窩。」
　　
　　「尼的鱗片顏色太顯眼了啦！尼一定有西洋龍的血統，迪諾龍很少灰色鱗片的。」
　　
　　「哈哈，是嗎？」
　　
　　雷特以前很討厭西洋龍的，但現在聽布魯這麼說，卻覺得心裡有點高興，他自己也不知道為什麼。
　　
　　布魯走到雷特身邊，此時雷特在他腹側的背袋口中，發現一張賭卷，讓他大驚失色。這東西不是學生玩得起的，賭金至少都是10K起跳。
　　
　　「尼竟然有錢買這種東西，尼家是挖到金礦了嗎？」
　　
　　雷特用翅膀未端指了指那張賭卷，布魯不用看也知道他在說什麼。
　　
　　「窩都忘了告訴尼，窩父親在前些日子被西洋龍的大家族看上，塔今天有出賽這場大會。」布魯有點得意的樣子，將脖子挺得高高的，讓雷特看了有點兒不是滋味。
　　
　　雷特此時心中閃過一個不好的念頭，雖然他書讀不好，但不代表他腦子不靈光，如果布魯他父親有出賽，那他理所當然會賭父親所屬的家族獲勝，而且該家族鐵定是現在的二強之一，否則布魯早就和他父親回家去了。雷特已經知道諾頓家族裡並沒有迪諾龍出賽，難道布魯他父親所加入的家族是……
　　
　　「尼，尼買哪一支家族獲勝？」
　　
　　「達瑞崗家族，尼看，窩父親在那裡，塔很帥，對吧？」布魯的脖子又更挺了，他舉起一隻前爪，指著紅方──也就是達瑞崗家族──的方向。
　　
　　雷特頓時覺得，他與布魯的朋友關係，也許會由形同陌路轉變為勢不兩立。雷特其實並不瞭解達瑞崗家族的醜聞，但見他們的隊長和沃雷卡大吵一架後，心底就認定達瑞崗家族肯定不是什麼好東西。他甚至在見過獨眼尼洛一戰後，就已經開始幻想自己能加入諾頓家族，就算只是個打雜的跑腿小弟他也願意，所以沃雷卡的敵龍，就是他的敵龍！
　　
　　雷特的心沈了下去，他不知道該如何回應眼前這位昔日的老友。
　　
　　「窩可以坐尼旁邊嗎，好久沒有和尼聊聊了？」布魯有點另安居心地問，其實他有錢買到離擂台最近的特等席，只是在上廁所的途中無意間遇見老朋友。他以前總是將雷特當老大看待，現在立場反過來了，若除去打架這點不談，能讓雷特叫他一聲老大的事可多了，包括金錢，還有家裡的地位。
　　
　　「好，尼坐吧，可能有點擠，忍一忍。」
　　
　　布魯在雷特身邊坐下來，雖然這邊每個位置都可容納下一頭二十呎的迪諾龍，但要塞進他們兩個是擠了一點。雷特後腿上的鱗片與腹側的棘刺不時與布魯碰撞磨擦著，雖然兩龍看似感情不錯，但雷特心底卻向伊琳祈禱著，希望布魯能快點離開，他覺得布魯變了，變得他快不認得了。但迪諾龍的思想總是相當單純，雷特怎樣也想不到什麼原因會讓布魯改變這麼多。
　　
　　「尼支持哪一隊呢？應該會支持窩父親那隊吧？」布魯一下子就切入重點，他的目的只想聽雷特稱讚他父親一聲。
　　
　　雷特猶豫了，他不想說謊話，也沒辦法對布魯說出真心話。良久，他才想出兩全其美的答案。
　　
　　「願薩祈賜予尼父親勇氣……」
　　
　　不過這個回答似乎無法讓布魯滿意，但他的目的也達到了，雷特因抉擇的困惑神情，被他解讀成在吃醋。布魯頓時覺得心裡頭好痛快。
　　
　　「謝謝尼，如果日後尼爭不到好地盤，可以搬來薩姆村住，尼這個老朋友，窩是一定會照顧的啦！」
　　
　　聽布魯這麼一說，雷特登時一股火氣上腦，他好想和沃雷卡一樣，與對方大吵一架，但他很理性地告訴自己不能這麼做，因為他沒有本錢和布魯爭，自己曾經是孩子王的時代已經過去了，如果他想出這口氣，就是爬到比布魯他家更高的位置。
　　
　　雷特當下決定，等這場擂台賽落幕，若是諾頓家族能獲勝，就算趴在地上磕頭也要請求沃雷卡讓他加入諾頓家族。那是完成他理想的捷徑。
　　
　　──如果窩加入諾頓家族，有朝一日，一定也可以像塔們一樣強，這樣就沒有龍會看不起窩了。窩要成為世界最強的迪諾龍，連長老都要向窩低頭的偉大迪諾龍！
　　
　　雷特暗自起誓，這一瞬間，他覺得好像有什麼奇怪的東西在他腦中竄著，像是觸電一樣，搞得他混身不舒服，但那奇怪的感覺僅持續不到一毫秒，甚至讓他認為是不是錯覺。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

沃......再度看到你在狼版發小說了......。

思いね......何だ-.-？

沃回來了，沃回來了。

=================================================
見沃雷卡回到樂園，夏蘭便擺著筵席，叼著上好的袍子給他穿上，咬來戒指給他戴上，也立刻吩咐僕獸牽了一頭肥牛犢宰了，因為將要為了沃了歸來慶祝。

聖文 : 傻眼......以上是什麼東西啊......? 哪來的僕獸......。

----------


## uoiea

還好還有第二部可以看,我還以為第一部就結束了呢.不過第一部的書什麼時候出呢?在普通的書店買的到嗎?

----------


## 小火龍

> 還好還有第二部可以看,我還以為第一部就結束了呢.不過第一部的書什麼時候出呢?在普通的書店買的到嗎?


網路小說的出版社通常都要用郵購的
北部會有一些書店會賣
但目前還不清楚是哪幾家

----------


## 穿越了的龍

睽違十年了，我也是最近1年開始看的...當初開始看的時候那個出版社網站已經無效，弄得我心痒痒的，究竟現在情況如何??

----------

